# 6 Month Ayurveda Challenge



## MissMusic (Jul 1, 2009)

Ayurveda Challenge #3!
Join this great bandwagon, you will NOT regret it! The benefits are endless.


*This Challenge Begins July 1st and ends December 20th  
The Last Day to Sign up for this challenge is August 1*

*The Challenge is not quite 6 months, but close enough.  I want everyone to be able to do whatever they want to their hair for Christmas and New Years, thus the dates.

**The Rules:
1. No Direct Heat
2. You must use at least two Auyrvedic oils
3. You must use at least two Auyrvedic powders
4. 2 Heat Passes (I'm feeling generous)

Any takers?*

*Don't forget to post your regimen and starting pics*

For those who want to join, but don't know where to start:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...d.php?t=183305

The previous challenge threads are here:
http://longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=343329
http://longhaircareforum.com/...d.php?t=310841

The previous results thread is here:
http://longhaircareforum.com/...d.php?t=343331

The current results thread is here:
http://longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=378504
*


Challengers:*
MCrzyGr
flowinlocks
LadyD2u
Shay72
Platinum
myronnie
Ronnieaj
Aggie
Itown
cutieb2
cherepikr
venusd
HauteHairGirl
~NanceBo10~
swalker31
Cassandra1975
bign_17
hurricane
beauti
tori_mama
Zsugar
galadriel
joib
Kellum
beans4reezy
jbailey
rben
HERicane10
zora
~NanCeBoTwin~
Dee_Raven
Imoan
miss_Congeniality
guudhair
HeShotMeBangBang
simcha
gitana0801
nikki2229
LongCurlyLocks
zenith
patientlygrowing
JusMarieJolie
mtmorg
Nice&Wavy
nedney
Ms_Coco37
Aspire
charmtresse
nikz24
morehairplease


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm in, can we have 3 heat passes, pretty please.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 1, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm in, can we have 3 heat passes, pretty please.




Nope, its gotta be difficult somehow, lol!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 1, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> Nope, its gotta be difficult somehow, lol!


 

Lol, I figured I'd try. I'm still in.


----------



## LadyD (Jul 1, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm in! It's perfect because I'm in the HYH Challenge which ends on Dec 15th.  My relaxer stretch will still be going but I can straighten to check in!

I will be using teas:
Mix #1--hibiscus, brahmi, bhringraj,amla
Mix #2--kalpi tone & fenugreek
Mix #3--neem, shikakai, amla

Oils--Amla, Shikakai, Bhringraj, Vatika Frosting, Cocasta & Shikakai


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey, you know I'm not going to miss this! I'm in braids so I don't have a starting pic yet.

While in braids:

I plan to oil scalp daily with atleast one Ayurvedic oil.
I plan to do atleast one tea rinse a week. (I wish I could do this more often but I'm a truck driver and it's time-consuming when I'm on the road).

When out of braids:

Oil scalp daily with atleast one Ayurvedic oil
Ayurvedic cowashes atleast 2-3 week. (Brahmi & Maka are my favorite powders).
Henna atleast once a month

I'm transitioning (Almost 10 weeks post) so I hope Ayurveda can make it easier for me.


----------



## myronnie (Jul 1, 2009)

i'll take the challenge!
I oil my hair with brahmi, shikakai, amla, and mustard seed oils
And deep condition with a mix containing amla powder, brahmi powder, henna, and/or kalpi tone
And I henna and indigo every month
I don't use heat either. I'm trying to grow grow grow!
And I protective style a lot


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm in!  This is my first ayurveda challenge, so I'm both excited and nervous.  Gotta find the cord so I can upload some pics though!  

I'll be using amla, shikakai, brahmi, and neem powders
Brahmi and Amla and Vatika oils
Also have an ayurveda poo bar

I've never used any of it before, so I'll be all over those other threads!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 1, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> Nope, its gotta be difficult somehow, lol!


 
MCrzy, you are tough, sound like some military trainingI'm not going to join this one because I transitioning and trying to get some growth and need heat to check length. I'll always use ayurveda and watch from the sideline.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 1, 2009)

Back with my reggie:
I'll be pooing with my Shikakai bar at least once a week.
Cowashing at least twice a week.
Dcing at least twice a week.
I have a will be mixing the powders with my conds. & oiling daily.
I'll do tea rinses twice a month.
If I can stop being lazy I want to get back into my Henna/Indigo
the oils I will be using are
Sesa
Gro Aut
Hairveda Shikakai oil
Vatika/Vatika cocktail
Brahmi
Bhringraj
Powders used:
Amla
Bhringraj
Brahmi
Fenugreek
Hibisicus
(not Ayurveda)
Horsetail
Nettle

This is my starting pic.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 1, 2009)

I really really really want to do this but I am wearing extension braids for the rest of the year and the only thing I can think of doing is possibly make my amla/brahmi/bhringraj oil spritzer to spray my hair with and maybe possibly scritch my scalp with my brahmi/amla oil every couple of days or so. If that's possible and it's okay with the OP, then add me in please.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 1, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Back with my reggie:
> I'll be pooing with my Shikakai bar at least once a week.
> Cowashing at least twice a week.
> Dcing at least twice a week.
> ...


 
Flowinlocks, your hair looks great in your siggy. I was thinking about pulling out my shikakai soap and/or Chandrika soap for washing my hair but I don't know if I'll be able to this with my braids. I'll wait until I take them down I think, because I really don't want any dry, breakge issues.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 1, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Flowinlocks, your hair looks great in your siggy. I was thinking about pulling out my shikakai soap and/or Chandrika soap for washing my hair but I don't know if I'll be able to this with my braids. I'll wait until I take them down I think, because I really don't want any dry, breakge issues.


 

Thanks Aggie,
I don't think I would use the bar while in braids either. It does leave a temp. coating (that comes off with cond.), but I'm not sure how well you would be able to rinse it out. Hopefully you can join.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 1, 2009)

I forgot I have an ayurvedic poo bar and Hairveda is coming back out with a shikakai bar that I want to try. Because my tub can't handle these powders I will add the tea to my dc & cowashes and I will also do tea rinses.  I haven't fully decided the schedule yet.  Let me get back to you with that.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm in again same regimen here are the products I'll be using.

Powders:
Amla
Brahmi
Maka
Fenugreek
Hibiscus
Shikaki

Oils:
Amla
Neem
Shikaki
Bhrinjini

Coconut oil
Nettle tea rinses

Maybe some of us veterans can get third passes


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 1, 2009)

Im in!

I oil my hair 2x per week with shikakai oil and amla oil, then I do a tea rinse with Kalpi tone (LOVE this powder btw)

after that I either DC or co-wash

I also plan on using indigo every 6-8 week so I will be doing it again next week


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 1, 2009)

ltown said:


> I'm in again same regimen here are the products I'll be using.
> 
> Powders:
> Amla
> ...


 
Glad to see you back.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 2, 2009)

Please count me in.  I have been dabbling with these products for months, but have been scared of the powders.  I will go to the local Indian stores this weekend and see what I can find, and post my reggie after that.  My starting picture is in my siggie.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 2, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Please count me in. I have been dabbling with these products for months, but have been scared of the powders. I will go to the local Indian stores this weekend and see what I can find, and post my reggie after that. My starting picture is in my siggie.


 

Wow, I'm loving your siggy pic. Welcome to the challenge.


----------



## venusd (Jul 2, 2009)

Count me in too.  
I have my powder mixed with condish. co-wash every day.
Amla oil
Vatika oil
and Brahmi oil.
Thanks I'll have DD on this too.


----------



## HauteHairGurl (Jul 2, 2009)

I want to join! My starting pic is my avatar.  I'm hoping this will finally give me the inexpensive regimen I've been searching for.  I have no idea what I'm doing or any extensive knowledge about Ayurveda so I'm going to have to read the OP's blog (I like your no-mess method and it seems VERY simple) and the help thread that was posted for the clueless. I'm really excited!


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I really really really want to do this but I am wearing extension braids for the rest of the year and the only thing I can think of doing is possibly make my amla/brahmi/bhringraj oil spritzer to spray my hair with and maybe possibly scritch my scalp with my brahmi/amla oil every couple of days or so. If that's possible and it's okay with the OP, then add me in please.


\\

Thats a lot of different oils so I will take it. Welcome!


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 2, 2009)

Starting Pic:





_*Wash #1:*_
Ayurvedic Tea Rinse
Co-Wash
Apply Leave-In
Seal with Oil
Massage JBCO into scalp when dry

*Wash #2:*
Pre-poo w/oil
Shampoo
Deep Condition w/either moisture or protein
Apply Leave-In
Seal with Oil
Massage JBCO into scalp when dry

*Henna Once a Month

*Products:*
Olive, Cold Pressed and Jamaican Black Castor, Vatika Oil's
Amla, Aritha, Brahmi, Fenugreek, Henna, Hibiscus Petal Powder, Shikakai
Godrej 3 in 1 Soap Bar
Aphogee 2 Minute Keratin Reconstructor
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol
Suave Humectant
Roux Porosity Control
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm in.......I am going to start back on my powders next week.  
prepoo: EVCO, Vatika Frosting and Shikakai oil
2-3 weeks wash w/ shikakai bar
2 x's/ week Tea Rinse w/ Maka, Amla and Brahmi mixture
1 x's/ week Conditioner paste w/ cheapie con, Maka Brahmi Amla mixture
Nightly oiling w/ Shikakai, Brahmi, Maka, Vatika Cocnut oil, 100% AVJ homemade mixture

I'll probably Henna next weekend as well.  I'll add a starting pic tomorrow, my hair is curled in all the pics I took last week.  I'll take my wrap down tomorrow hopefully it will be straight enough for a good starting pic.

Ok took my wrap down today instead.  Here is my starting pic.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 2, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> \\
> 
> Thats a lot of different oils so I will take it. Welcome!


 
Woohoo! Thanks so much. I will try to make my spritzer this weekend.


----------



## swalker31 (Jul 2, 2009)

Sign me up please

1x week conditioning paste, shikaki, amla, coconut milk and conditioner
1x week tea rinse, shikaiki, amla

2x week Overnight pre-poo's with Vatika Oil
2x week Moisturizing day oiling with Nyle Nourishing oil (it has a cylinder fill with different herbs that infuses the oil) it has amla, hibiscus, henna, fenugreek other stuff that I can't read because it rubbed off. LOL


----------



## HauteHairGurl (Jul 2, 2009)

swalker31 said:


> Sign me up please
> 
> 1x week conditioning paste, shikaki, amla, coconut milk and conditioner
> 1x week tea rinse, shikaiki, amla
> ...


 
SWalker,
where did you get your Nyle oil?  I tried to Google it and keep getting the moisturizing shampoo.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 2, 2009)

HauteHairGurl said:


> SWalker,
> where did you get your Nyle oil? I tried to Google it and keep getting the moisturizing shampoo.


Do you have any Indian grocery stores near you? I just looked at this product today when I stopped by the store here.


----------



## 25Nona (Jul 2, 2009)

Awh man!!!!!! I was all set to join the challenge this time, I followed the last one, but after I looked at the rules I see I won't qualify, I use the oils, shampoo bar, and I finish my wash with a nettle tea rinse, I don't' do well with the powders so I stay away from them.  

Well good luck ladies, I'm subscribing to the thread so that I can follow all of your progress.  So I'll be there with you all in spirit.

Go Girls!! Woot Woot!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 2, 2009)

Count me in - I am loving Ayurveda! This will be my first official LHCF challenge. Products in my stash:

*Powders:*
Maka
Brahmi
SHikakai
Kalpi Tone
Hibiscus flower
Amla
Karishma Henna

*Oils:*
Vatika
HairVeda Vatika Frosting
HairVeda Cocasta Shikakai
Brahmi Amla 
Bringraj
Maha Brhingol
Coconut Oil

*Shampoo/conditioners:*
Swastik Shikakai bar
HairVeda Amala Shampoo (contains shikakai oil)
HairVeda Moist Condition 24/7 (contains coconut oil)

I'll have to get back to you with the actual regimen...but I know I will henna 1 - 2x per month 'cause I am loving that my grays are covered.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 2, 2009)

bign__17 said:


> Awh man!!!!!! I was all set to join the challenge this time, I followed the last one, but after I looked at the rules I see I won't qualify, I use the oils, shampoo bar, and I finish my wash with a nettle tea rinse, I don't' do well with the powders so I stay away from them.
> 
> Well good luck ladies, I'm subscribing to the thread so that I can follow all of your progress.  So I'll be there with you all in spirit.
> 
> Go Girls!! Woot Woot!




I count the bar because it has several powders in it. So, if you want to you can join.


----------



## swalker31 (Jul 2, 2009)

HauteHairGurl said:


> SWalker,
> where did you get your Nyle oil? I tried to Google it and keep getting the moisturizing shampoo.


 
Hi I found it at my local indian store.  You can buy some from http://www.herbalremedy.in/product_details.php?category_id=78&item_id=423 now its not the Nyle brand but its the same thing. HTH and Happy Growing


----------



## hurricane (Jul 2, 2009)

*Ohhh, me, me, me.....*

*August will be my 1 year anniversary of ayurveda. I'm striving for MBL by the end of this year. Can I join, too.*

*Powders:*

*Shikaki*
*Amla*
*Brahmi*
*Aritha*
*Methi*
*Henna*

*Oils:*

*brahmi*
*coconut*

*Will post regi later.*


----------



## beauti (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi! i'd like to join this challenge. I've been on the ayurvedic wagon for a while now anyway. I mostly use Candy C's method twice a week. Here's my regimen:

*oil hair with Keo Karpin hair oil, Dabur Vatika Olive hair oil, and Amla oil
* The next day I use a mixture of three powders. I have the following powders: Amla, Brahmi, Maka, Aritha, Mehandi, Neem, Tulsi, and Shikakai. Right now I'm using Amla, Brahmi, and Maka (or Mehandi instead).

Once I follow Candy C's method of rinsing then applying conditioner, etc., I apply Vatika coconut oil throughout my wet hair and air dry in a ponytail.

My avi is my current length.


----------



## hurricane (Jul 2, 2009)

beauti said:


> Hi! i'd like to join this challenge. I've been on the ayurvedic wagon for a while now anyway. I mostly use Candy C's method twice a week. Here's my regimen:
> 
> *oil hair with Keo Karpin hair oil, Dabur Vatika Olive hair oil, and Amla oil
> * The next day I use a mixture of three powders. I have the following powders: Amla, Brahmi, Maka, Aritha, Mehandi, Neem, Tulsi, and Shikakai. Right now I'm using Amla, Brahmi, and Maka (or Mehandi instead).
> ...


________________________________________________________

*I have been using Candy C's method too and will continue.*


----------



## tori_mama (Jul 2, 2009)

Im in! 
Powders: Shikaki and Amla
Oils: Vatika and coconut oil
I am also stretching my relaxers and doing a personal no heat challenge.  This is gonna be good!


----------



## Zsugar (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm in!

I have totally fallen in love with the powders.Have been using for about a month already.Next texlax in December.
Had to figure out how to use them as a tea with my braids....

I take a large *glass* measuring cup(the one that is safe for baking)
Put one coffee filter inside.
Spoon in a few teaspoons of whatever powder.
Boil my water and pour on top.
Pour slow to make sure the filter doesn't collapse on itself.
Stir slightly and let it sit to cool a little.
Once warm or cool, slowly lift out the filter and gather the filter edges together, forming a little pouch.
After the tea has dripped out, squeeze the last water out of the filter.(it will be soggy and full of the powders,like a wet tea bag.
Throw the filter away and all you have left is tea.
I pour the tea in one of those plastic bottles and squeeze all over my braids, then rinse.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## simcha (Jul 2, 2009)

Zsugar said:


> I'm in!
> 
> I have totally fallen in love with the powders.Have been using for about a month already.Next texlax in December.
> Had to figure out how to use them as a tea with my braids....
> ...




Great idea - the coffee filters!  I'll have to try that.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 2, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Wow, I'm loving your siggy pic. Welcome to the challenge.



Thanks, I hope this challenge can give my strands some strength.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 2, 2009)

Yesterday I did a tea rinse with Fenugreek, Amla, Brahmi, Bhringraj and Nettle. Then I dced with AM, TJ Nourish spa & Bhringraj. I sealed with Hairveda Shikakai & Gro Aut.
Today I pooed with my Skikakai bar, cond. with AM, and sealed with Navratna oil (forgot to add this one to the list), plus it stinks so I'm trying to use it up. I'll be cowashing it out tomorrow with Suave Humectant.


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm in! 

I plan to use:

- vatika oil
- Henna (w/ amla and other Ayurvedic goodies)
- tea rinses 

I will co-wash 3-4x per week using condish infused w/ a mix of Ayurvedic herbs
I will wash 1x per week w/ my amla shampoo
I will Henna probably 1-2x per month
I will use my vatika oil for moisturizing and sealing.

No heat will be a breeze! Thank goodness for the two passes though.


----------



## joib (Jul 3, 2009)

l would like to join again. Now that I fixed the computer I can check-in daily. I plan to touch-up in a week and back to my Ayurveda.

Powders:
Amla
Brahmi
Maka
Hibiscus (Looking for this)
Shikaiki

Oils:
Amla
Shikaiki
Coconut oil

I plan to add tea rinses to my regi.


----------



## 25Nona (Jul 3, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> I count the bar because it has several powders in them. So, if you want to you can join.


 

Woot Woo I'm in!!!! I'm in Yessssssssss!

Thanks MCrzy!

I'll post my starting pic and steps to my regi tomorrow, the items I use are listed in my siggy


----------



## Kellum (Jul 3, 2009)

Count me in. I've been using Ayurveda as apart of my regimen since around late December. Here's my regimen. 

*Powders:*
Amla, Hibiscus, Shikakai, Fenugreek, Maka, Brahmi, 
Oils: Vatika, Coconut

*My regimen:*
Once a week:
Oil hair and scritch scalp with EVCO and Vatika oil

Make mixture of : tsp:Shakakai, Fenugreek, Maka, Brahmi, 2 tsp: Amla, Hibscus

Mix it with hot water, let it sit for about 15 mins and then add cold water. I don't remove the granules. 

Rinse my hair for a few mins in the shower and the pour it all of my head. Put on a plastic cap and let it set for 30 mins to an hour. 

Rinse and co-wash hair. 

DC, apply leave ins spray hair with my tea of: Amla, Hibiscus, Fenugreek, Brahmi. Seal with EVCO and Castor Oil. 

Daily: spray hair/braids with tea and seal. 

That's it for me. My hair is doing well. Ayurveda will be apart of my regimen for a long time.

*ETA: I can't post a current pic of my hair since I'm in the Hide Your Hair Challenge. I'll post my pic when it ends in Dec. I hope this is okay. My current length is APL. Hopefully I will be BSL almost MBL by Dec. *


----------



## Aspire (Jul 3, 2009)

I am so in.  Starting pic in siggy

I will be using the following powders:
Amla
Kalpi Tone
Brahmi
Maka
Cassia
Henna

The following oils:
Amla
Shikakai
Mjbharhajani (sp)

Shikakai or Amla bar if I find them

Since I am getting braids tomorrow, I will also be using a tea spritz with Amla, Kalpi Tone, cassia and/or maka.

Not sure of regi yet since I am getting the braids.  Will post later this weekend.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 3, 2009)

Welcome to the challenge ladies.


----------



## swalker31 (Jul 3, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard if you use to many powders it cancel out the effect of another powder?  I don't remember where I read it but I wanted to know if its true?  Thanks


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 3, 2009)

swalker31 said:


> Has anyone ever heard if you use to many powders it cancel out the effect of another powder? I don't remember where I read it but I wanted to know if its true? Thanks


 


 I think I read it somewhere also. I think the key is finding a balance & knowing what the powders do. The more cleansing powders like Shikakai, Neem, Aritha can be drying and are usually cut with Amla. or one of the more cond.  herbs, but not so much that it takes away the cleaning process. On the flip side Brahmi, Bhringraj, Fenugreek, Hibiscus leave the hair soft, moist & strengthened so IMO I would use these without the cleansing powders to cond.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 3, 2009)

joib said:


> l would like to join again. Now that I fixed the computer I can check-in daily. I plan to touch-up in a week and back to my Ayurveda.
> 
> Powders:
> Amla
> ...


I got my hibiscus from Ruchita Ayurveda...haven't used it yet, though.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 3, 2009)

For all of the ladies using teas, I find it easiest to put the powders in a tea bag, so straining is unnecessary.  When I first tried that method I just opened one of my lipton tea bags with a staple on it, emptied the contents, refilled and re-stapled.  Now that I know it works I bought 50 iron seal able tea bags from From Nature with love: http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/product.asp?product_id=teabagsm&searchflag=1 for $4.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 3, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> For all of the ladies using teas, I find it easiest to put the powders in a tea bag, so straining is unnecessary. When I first tried that method I just opened on of my lipton tea bags with a staple on it, emptied the contents, refilled and re-stapled. Now that I know it works I bought 50 iron seal able tea bags from From Nature with love: http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/product.asp?product_id=teabagsm&searchflag=1 for $4. Hope this helps!


 
I LOVE these! I bought 100 ! It helps for lazy people like me.  I bought some mason jars and plan to put some up in the window like sun tea. I believe Aggie said when you make it in bulk like that it is usually good for about 3 weeks in your fridge.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 3, 2009)

I really, REALLY, REALLY, want to try this challenge, but I read the "get started" threads and the tea rinses, powders, and oils are making my head spin.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 3, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I really, REALLY, REALLY, want to try this challenge, but I read the "get started" threads and the tea rinses, powders, and oils are making my head spin.



lol, it can be quite confusing.  Try starting with two oils and maybe a shampoo bar or two oils and a tea. Candyc has good instructions with pictures on creating a tea in her fotki.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 3, 2009)

You can count me in...I will be taking it really slow though. I have an Indian Market right next to my job, I will stop there today for a shampoo bar, tea, and an oil.


----------



## jeabai (Jul 3, 2009)

Please add me! I'll post a pic this evening


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jul 3, 2009)

Please add me to the list.

I will be using Shikakai, aritha and alma powder as a paste every other week. Once I buy the tea bags and make them into a tea then I will use once or twice every week

I will use the Shikakai soap bar once every other week (one week paste/other week soap bar)

I will use Alma and Brahmi oil mixed into my Gro Aut conditioner to condition my hair once or twice weekly. Wash out and reapply conditioner alone as leave in 

I will use Vatika oil to seal and moisturize my hair

( I plan to keep my hair out in a twa, twists, twist outs or maybe extension braids throughout)


----------



## swalker31 (Jul 3, 2009)

I've never used the shampoo bars, do you just lather them up in your hand first and apply the suds to your head?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 3, 2009)

^^That's what I do.


----------



## hurricane (Jul 3, 2009)

ChiChiStar said:


> Please add me to the list.
> 
> I will be using Shikakai, aritha and alma powder as a paste every other week. Once I buy the tea bags and make them into a tea then I will use once or twice every week
> 
> ...


 
_____________________________________________________________

*The recommended formula would be:*
*Shikaki, amla, brahmi ( or another moisturizing powder )*
*                                              OR*
*Aritha, amla, brahmi ( or another moisturizing powder )*

*Both the shikaki and aritha together would be too drying*


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a Henna Gloss in my hair right now, will rinse and co-wash.  I will then apply leave-in, sealant and style to air dry.  I will massage scalp with vatika oil when dry.


----------



## jeabai (Jul 3, 2009)

How are you guys making your spritzes? I think I'd like to incorporate that/ For now
I massage nighly with brami or grow aut
Apply moisterizer and seal with amla

Cowash with moist 24/7 after tea rinse of brami, amla, shikkai hibiscus and fengureek

I prepoo with shikkai and amla


----------



## 25Nona (Jul 3, 2009)

swalker31 said:


> I've never used the shampoo bars, do you just lather them up in your hand first and apply the suds to your head?


 
I actually rub it on my hair directly and let it suds up, and once I've gotten a good suds I just massage it into my scalp.


----------



## beauti (Jul 3, 2009)

*ladies who incorporate fenugreek into their tea rinses...are you purchasing regular fenugreek or is it specifically geared for hair care? I purchased a bag of fenugreek powder from my local indian store and was wondering if I could use this the same way as my other powders?*


----------



## Kellum (Jul 4, 2009)

beauti said:


> *ladies who incorporate fenugreek into their tea rinses...are you purchasing regular fenugreek or is it specifically geared for hair care? I purchased a bag of fenugreek powder from my local indian store and was wondering if I could use this the same way as my other powders?*



No, that's it. It is not altered in anyway for hair care. I just purchased powdered fenugreek. HTH


----------



## Kellum (Jul 4, 2009)

I spritzed my hair today with Alma, Fenugreek, Hibisicus, and Brahmi and sealed. Tomorrow I plan on doing my complete regimen. My hair smells so good from the Hibiscus and I love the color that I get from it too.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 4, 2009)

jbailey said:


> How are you guys making your spritzes? I think I'd like to incorporate that/ For now
> I massage nighly with brami or grow aut
> Apply moisterizer and seal with amla
> 
> ...



This is how I use my spritz: http://fromshorttolong.blogspot.com/2009/06/ayurvedic-spritz.html

This is the video that shows how to make it: http://fromshorttolong.blogspot.com/2009/06/no-more-pastes.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## 25Nona (Jul 4, 2009)

Here is my starting Pic 



[/B][/SIZE]


I usually wash 1-2 times a week, and here is my regi when I do (I took most of the steps from what Candy C posted about her technique, and I try to be consistent with it):

I start by stritch my scalp with a Neem/Brahmi oil mix for about 10 minutes, then on the length of my hair I apply an oil mix of a variety of oils (alma is mixed in there).  I sit with that under a plastic cap for about an hour sometimes I may use a heating cap.  Then get in the shower and rinse the oil out, I do that for about 5 - 10 min, after which I  shampoo with my Aritha shampoo Bar.  I let it suds up and then rinse since my hair is kind of hard afterward I co-wash 2x with a flavor of Vo5 moisture milks, I then do 2 diluted washes 1 with Nioxin (7) and 1 with Alterna Caviar anti aging volume shampoo.  Once a month I'll do a protein treatment with either Nexus Emergency or Apogee 2 minute, and follow up with a DC (I use the same DC after my protein that I use as a DC on regular wash days).  For the DC I use a conditioner mix of Giovanni Deeper Moisture, 50/50 Balance, Alterna Caviar anti aging volume moisture conditioner and L'oreal Natures therapy Mega Repair (I usually do 3 pumps of each) I sit under the dryer or with a heating cap for 1 hour.  When I get back in the shower I do a Nettle Tea Rinse, and a another Vo5 cowash mixed with Posity Control.  Do my leave in and roller set.


----------



## bedazzled (Jul 4, 2009)

Grr I wanna join so bad but Im in twists and Im too scared to use the powders in my twists because I think I'll end up lookin like that child off of charlie brown..


----------



## joib (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi ladies, I have been  searching thread after thread looking for how to make teas. Can someone give me a quick run down or links to making teas. Thanks


----------



## HauteHairGurl (Jul 4, 2009)

Joi,i'm posting from my phone so i can't copy and paste but fnwl has tea bags that you can iron shut as well as the method to do it on their site.

Can anyone tell me what happened to stina? i've been try to buy one of her 'starter kits' and it keeps telling me that there is no such seller :-(


----------



## rben (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm definitely in for this next challenge too!  The last one was great and my hair has improved so much.  My starting pic will be the same as my results pic for the last challenge and I'll post in both threads later today.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jul 4, 2009)

swalker31 said:


> I've never used the shampoo bars, do you just lather them up in your hand first and apply the suds to your head?


 
That's exactly what I do.  They lather really well.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jul 4, 2009)

joib said:


> Hi ladies, I have been searching thread after thread looking for how to make teas. Can someone give me a quick run down or links to making teas. Thanks


 
I cut the foot out of an old pair of stockings.  Add my powders, tie it off or put a rubber band around the tip and let it steep in hot water.  

Flowinglocs uses a coffee maker, she purchased from QVC, to brew her teas.

Some purchase tea bags to brew.  HTH.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 4, 2009)

joib said:


> Hi ladies, I have been searching thread after thread looking for how to make teas. Can someone give me a quick run down or links to making teas. Thanks


I use the teabags from FNWL. I premix my powders, put a teaspoon in the teabag, and seal it up.  I put the tea bag in applicator bottle, pour 1/2 hot, and 1/2 cold water.  Oh yeah, I have coconut oil in the applicator bottle also. This time around I plan on making bigger batches.  I will be making them in mason jars the same way but I will sit them in my window kind of like sun tea.  



HauteHairGurl said:


> Joi,i'm posting from my phone so i can't copy and paste but fnwl has tea bags that you can iron shut as well as the method to do it on their site.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what happened to stina? i've been try to buy one of her 'starter kits' and it keeps telling me that there is no such seller :-(


 
Um yeah, about Stina that is a big ole soap opera.  I don't even know the full story.  But here is where I've ordered from and have no issues.  Some people even say this is Stina:
http://ruchita.mybisi.com/
I don't see any starter kits though.

I see we got some Hairveda users here.  I'm a Hairveda stan .  I'm still working on my reggie to incorporate ayurveda again.  I'm so particular and this has paid off for my hair so I'm gonna keep working on it and post it soon.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2009)

beauti said:


> *ladies who incorporate fenugreek into their tea rinses...are you purchasing regular fenugreek or is it specifically geared for hair care? I purchased a bag of fenugreek powder from my local indian store and was wondering if I could use this the same way as my other powders?*


It's not specifically for hair growth but for cooking but can be used on the hair as with a lot of other kitchen items. I have a wonderful recipe in my fotki album. Check it if you'd like.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 4, 2009)

You know I'm in! Amla co-washes ROCK!


----------



## Dee Raven (Jul 4, 2009)

Ok, I'm joining this one.  I'm using the shikakai and aretha powders for shampoo, and will be oiling with vatika, amla and brahmi.  Once every two to three months I'll throw in a henna treatment.  And I'm going to try to do better about the scalp massages.  

Here's the starting pic taken 6/15:


----------



## Ltown (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy July 4th everyone!

Today pre poo with oil mix: amla/shikaki
Poo mix: amla/brahmi,maka,hib,fen today mix it with lustrasilk chol
Spray: nettle/silk amino acid/honeyquat
leave in: givonnai direct
seal/mosit: my shea butter and everything mix, coconut oil


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 4, 2009)

I will be using:
Mix #1--amla co-wash 4-6x per wk.(amla, coconut oil, camphor e.o., & HE Replenishing con) 
Mix #2--Reshma henna weekly. Indigo monthly.
Mix #3--Hair pack (amla, shikakai, bhringraj, & brahmi)

Oils--Mahabhringraj, Vatika, Neelibringadi, Coconut
Shikakai bar 1x per wk.
__________________


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2009)

jbailey said:


> How are you guys making your spritzes? I think I'd like to incorporate that/ For now
> I massage nighly with brami or grow aut
> Apply moisterizer and seal with amla
> 
> ...


 
jb, thanks for this reminder. I have to put my recipe in my fotki album soon. I use a tablespoon ach of amla, brahmi, and/or hibiscus petal powders, add 12 oz of hot distailled water to it, allow to sit for awhile, could be an hour to overnight, add oils to it (brahmi, amla, shikakai, bhringraj or vatika oil) could be used. You can also add coconut oil if you like. I really like the coconut oil because of the wonderful fragrance it leaves on my hair and scalp.

If you would like to steep the powders in both distilled water and oils at the same time, you can do that too - this is highly recommended this way actually. In addition, add some rosemary or lavender essentail oil to it to help with preservation. You should then strain it, add to a spray bottle and spray your hair daily with it. It must be refridgerated to avoid spoiling. 

Try to use it all up in about 2-3 weeks or just make enough at a time to last for just a week or two. You may find that the coconut oil will harden in the fridge so if you don't want to deal with that, simply eminate that oil or simply sit the spray bottle in a big mug of hot water until it softens enough to spritz your hair. 

There are so many ways you can do this to work for you but the general rule is to make a tea rinse that's right for your hair, add essential oil for added preservation, refridgerate it and use it up in 2-3 weeks. HTH!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks, Aggie.  You're right about the coconut oil so I won't use that.  I'm used to using the tea rinse all at the same time so no refridgeration needed. Shoot I don't have any essential oils so I need to get that.


----------



## beauti (Jul 4, 2009)

Kellum said:


> No, that's it. It is not altered in anyway for hair care. I just purchased powdered fenugreek. HTH


 thanks for the response! for some reason I thought it would come in a box packaged just like the amla and brahmi powders


----------



## beauti (Jul 4, 2009)

Aggie said:


> It's not specifically for hair growth but for cooking but can be used on the hair as with a lot of other kitchen items. I have a wonderful recipe in my fotki album. Check it if you'd like.


 thanx! i checked out your recipe and I will be doing your steps on sunday! can't wait!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 4, 2009)

I just made a spritz of fenugreek, amla and brahmi powders infused with rosewater, coconut oil, castor, and grapeseed oil.  I was planning on using this as a daily spritz, can I also use it as a tea rinse before cowashing?  IDK, but I want to make sure I use it up in a reasonable manner.  TIA!!


----------



## jeabai (Jul 4, 2009)

Ok ladies I just snapped a photo for my starting pic...I will so not be posting it. My hair is growing, is very soft, I thought it was healthy but after taking the picture my I can see that my hair is see thru thin on the left side! I'm so depressed becuase I thought I was making progress. I do wrap at nite using the cross wrap method but I do it with my fingers and lightly brush it in plus but only enough so it doesn't fall before I put my scarf on. I am 15  weeks post, I moisterize and seal daily..I'm so frustrated and feel like giving up...sorry for the rant


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 4, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> I just made a spritz of fenugreek, amla and brahmi powders infused with rosewater, coconut oil, castor, and grapeseed oil. I was planning on using this as a daily spritz, can I also use it as a tea rinse before cowashing? IDK, but I want to make sure I use it up in a reasonable manner. TIA!!


Alot of people tea rinse then cowash.  You're good to go!



jbailey said:


> Ok ladies I just snapped a photo for my starting pic...I will so not be posting it. My hair is growing, is very soft, I thought it was healthy but after taking the picture my I can see that my hair is see thru thin on the left side! I'm so depressed becuase I thought I was making progress. I do wrap at nite using the cross wrap method but I do it with my fingers and lightly brush it in plus but only enough so it doesn't fall before I put my scarf on. I am 15 weeks post, I moisterize and seal daily..I'm so frustrated and feel like giving up...sorry for the rant


Thin ends does not always=unhealthy.  My hair does not grow at the same rate throughout my entire head.  Baby that area and I think you will be good to go.


----------



## HauteHairGurl (Jul 4, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Um yeah, about Stina that is a big ole soap opera.  I don't even know the full story.  But here is where I've ordered from and have no issues.  Some people even say this is Stina:
> http://ruchita.mybisi.com/
> I don't see any starter kits though.
> 
> I see we got some Hairveda users here.  I'm a Hairveda stan .  I'm still working on my reggie to incorporate ayurveda again.  I'm so particular and this has paid off for my hair so I'm gonna keep working on it and post it soon.



Shay, thanks for answering my question.  I wasn't trying to stir up any drama .  I'm working my way through the gargantuan ayurveda support thread and i saw her starter kits mentioned a lot.  
I think I'm going to kiss and just start out with 2 oils and 2 powders and try to make some teas.  I'll also go one by one like the OP did to see what my hair does and doesn't like.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## swalker31 (Jul 4, 2009)

Has anyone ever ordered products from Revive Uk from Youtube?  I'm ordering her oil, even though she gives the complete recipe but I'm too lazy.  I think my hair would like this oil very much.  I should get it within two weeks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3fxFJykYMk&feature=PlayList&p=B421539461F2921E&index=35


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 4, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> I will be using:
> *Mix #1--amla co-wash 4-6x per wk.(amla, coconut oil, camphor e.o., & HE Replenishing con) *
> Mix #2--Reshma henna weekly. Indigo monthly.
> Mix #3--Hair pack (amla, shikakai, bhringraj, & brahmi)
> ...



Hericane, do you make a tea with the Amla or just mix it all together with dry Amla powder.    I co-wash daily and this sounds delish.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Thanks, Aggie. You're right about the coconut oil so I won't use that. I'm used to using the tea rinse all at the same time so no refridgeration needed. Shoot I don't have any essential oils so I need to get that.


 

You're welcomed Shay. I will be using the coconut oil for scritching my scalp with and adding it to my hair (without extensions) as a sealant. This oil smells so so good, I love it.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2009)

jbailey said:


> Ok ladies I just snapped a photo for my starting pic...I will so not be posting it. My hair is growing, is very soft, I thought it was healthy but after taking the picture my I can see that my hair is see thru thin on the left side! I'm so depressed becuase I thought I was making progress. I do wrap at nite using the cross wrap method but I do it with my fingers and lightly brush it in plus but only enough so it doesn't fall before I put my scarf on. I am 15 weeks post, I moisterize and seal daily..I'm so frustrated and feel like giving up...sorry for the rant


 
Awww Sweetie, don't give up. Simply even your hair up and start again from there. Try very low manipulation styles and don't wrap too often. I heard this causes some breakage as well. I wrap my hair now and then and I may keep the style for about a week only and change it.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey girls happy 4th, I really wanted to do something to my hair tonight, but I'm super full, lol I ate twice & I shouldn't have. I'm so lazy right now, I'll just oil my scalp/hair with some Gro Aut & Brahmi then just sit my greedy behind here and lurk till I go to bed. Sigh..... I don't even feel like typing.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2009)

beauti said:


> thanx! i checked out your recipe and I will be doing your steps on sunday! can't wait!


 

You're welcomed beauti. Please let us know how it turned out for you, okay? The fenugreek rinse is usually my base rinse for most of my other tea rinses because of the amazing slip (ie, the mucilage content of the fenugreek) I get from it. Love it!


----------



## joib (Jul 5, 2009)

Oiled with amla and shikaiki oil after my cowash. Is it just me or using amla and shikaiki oil stops hair breakage.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 5, 2009)

HI,

I been on this site for a while think my first or second time posting, I am a lover of ayurveda products and I have a lot of stuff I got from variies places but alot of things I have not heard of until reading the never ending pages of Ayurverda threads on here, I wanted to know if we can do a list of the products and where to get them would be so nice I had  10 of my friends join this site and they where lost also as to where to get some of the products, if there is already a list please direct me to them.. Thank you and you ladies are Super Great I have been overwhelmed by the support I have notice on this board.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 5, 2009)

Most if not all of the powders and oils you can get from your local Indian grocer.  They tend to be the cheapest option too.  I think I have a link that was posted a while back so you can locate one where you are.  I'll be back with a link.

Here is the link:
http://www.indianfoodsguide.com/indian-food-guide/indian-grocery-stores


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 5, 2009)

Online options:

http://www.mehandi.com/
http://www.mehndiskinart.com/
http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/
http://www.hennasooq.com/usa-store/
http://ruchita.mybisi.com/

If you search "hesh herbal" and/or "dabur" on Amazon you will find stuff on there also.

I'm sure others can chime in because I know there are other options online.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the list Shay, but I did a search before and nearest Indian store 3hrs away, thats the only problem living in a rural area in Alabama, when I lived in San Diego no problem, I do buy somethings when I visit family members in Texas, so for me and others guess we have to order online...... I would like to get some oils w/o mineral oil in it, and the amla bar I keep reading about.... I get a lot of my stuff from FNWL,Kamdar,Indianstore,ebay


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 5, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Thanks for the list Shay, but I did a search before and nearest Indian store 3hrs away, thats the only problem living in a rural area in Alabama, when I lived in San Diego no problem, I do buy somethings when I visit family members in Texas, so for me and others guess we have to order online...... I would like to get some oils w/o mineral oil in it, and the amla bar I keep reading about.... I get a lot of my stuff from FNWL,Kamdar,Indianstore,ebay



Amla Bar can be bought from here: http://www.mehandi.com/shop/shampoo/index.html

Shikakai Bar can be bought from amazon and more places, just google search Swastik Shikakai bar.

HTH!


----------



## zora (Jul 5, 2009)

Count me in!

Before I post my reggie, I have one question.  When does the tea rinse come in?  As a final rinse?  Before the shampoo or after?


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 5, 2009)

zora said:


> Count me in!
> 
> Before I post my reggie, I have one question.  When does the tea rinse come in?  As a final rinse?  Before the shampoo or after?



Typically as a final rinse or in place of shampoo.  Also used before shampoo and alone.


----------



## zora (Jul 5, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> Typically as a final rinse or in place of shampoo.  Also used before shampoo and alone.



Thanks!!

Here we go:
Wash nights
Pre-poo with ghee (might add essential oils)
Wash with Amla shampoo
Condition with Humectress and/or Yes to Carrots
Rinse with Alma and/or Hibiscus tea
Style

Non-wash nights
3-5x, will oil with Bhringhja(sp)

My reggie is not too complicated, which works for me. Let's see how it goes.  It's been a minute since I've done the Ayurveda thing.  I'm pretty sure my products have expired, but I'm using them anyway.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 5, 2009)

I am ordering my supplies now, but until I get them, I will be oiling my scalp nightly with Cockasta Shikaki Oil. It's going to take me a while to figure out my Ayurveda reggie, but its going to be fun trying to figure it out


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 5, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> Typically as a final rinse or in place of shampoo.  Also used before shampoo and alone.



Another question:  if I normally do acv rinses as a final rinse, can I do a tea rinse _followed_ by an acv rinse?  I'd assume that the acv rinse would be last to help seal in the benefits of the tea rinse; please correct me if I'm wrong.  This is definitely a first for me, and I have no utter clue what I'm doing.  My fenugreek moisture tea rinse/spritz does smell heavenly though!


----------



## hurricane (Jul 5, 2009)

*Getting my relaxer on the 15. Will be oiling my scalp and hair until then with coconut oil and brahmi oil. And co-washing with hair one. Leave in Cantu shea butter, sealing with coconut oil and air drying.*


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 5, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> Another question:  if I normally do acv rinses as a final rinse, can I do a tea rinse _followed_ by an acv rinse?  I'd assume that the acv rinse would be last to help seal in the benefits of the tea rinse; please correct me if I'm wrong.  This is definitely a first for me, and I have no utter clue what I'm doing.  My fenugreek moisture tea rinse/spritz does smell heavenly though!



Sounds fine.  The ACV rinse will not hurt anything.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you for your kindness, I have the shikakai bar, going to go look at the amla bar.....


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 5, 2009)

Dcing right now with Aussie Deep, Aussie Moist, Brahmi, Bhringraj, Nettle & Horsetail. After I rinse I'll airdry & Seal With Shikakai,Gro Aut, & Castor oil.


----------



## rben (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is my starting pic.  I'm using almost the same reggie as before:

Bhringraj oil, coconut oil, Mahabringraj oil
Amla, Bhringraj, Maka, Henna, Shikakai and hibiscus powder in a tea rinse
Coconut milk for conditioning along with Aphogee two minute for my protein alternately
Nettle tea final rinse
Aloe Vera gel & Rosewater spritz leave in
Organic cold pressed coconut oil for sealing (so much better than the basic oil)


----------



## Kellum (Jul 5, 2009)

Checkin in: I did my entire regimen last night

Oiled hair/scalp with Vatika and scritched. 

This time I did something different and my hair came out wonderful. I heated water in a coffee cup and then added a horsetail and nettle tea bag to it. 

I added that tea to my mix of: Amla, Shikakai, Fenugreek, Maka, Brahmi, and Hibiscus. 

Rinsed in the shower for a few mins and then poured my mix on hair. Left on with a plastic bag for about 30 to 40 mins. Hopped back in the shower and rinsed with my conditioners. 

DC'd  with my heating cap for 40 mins with Megatak, Keraphix, Back to Basics Honey Hydrating and Salon Care Honey Almond . After rinsing the DC I applied FSP, and then rinsed it out. 

Applied leave ins, spritzed hair with my tea and sealed with EVCO and CO. 

My hair is so soft and moisturized and the color is gorgeous from the Hibiscus.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 5, 2009)

Imoan said:


> HI,
> 
> I been on this site for a while think my first or second time posting, I am a lover of ayurveda products and I have a lot of stuff I got from variies places but alot of things I have not heard of until reading the never ending pages of Ayurverda threads on here, I wanted to know if we can do a list of the products and where to get them would be so nice I had 10 of my friends join this site and they where lost also as to where to get some of the products, if there is already a list please direct me to them.. Thank you and you ladies are Super Great I have been overwhelmed by the support I have notice on this board.


 
Besides the ones that Shay gave you, other sites are www.eastwestbazaar.com, www.theindianfoodstore.com, www.smallflower.com, and www.garrysun.com.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jul 5, 2009)

Count me in. I plan on using the oils on my scalps, weekly tea rinses and conditioner mixed with henna.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 5, 2009)

I went to the store to get two essential oils and ended up with more than I went for.  In doing a little research I figured out I have 2 essential oils and 3 carrier oils. I got jojoba oil, sweet almond oil, rosemary oil, jasmine oil, and grapeseed oil.  Well once a pj always a pj !


----------



## Aggie (Jul 5, 2009)

Checking in. I made a wonderful ayurvedic tea rinse today to spray over my extension braided hair. 
It consisted of my fenugreek tea rinse (20oz) as a base (in my fotki) and I added that to a mixture of powders ie:

1 Tbs each of brahmi, kalpi tone, amla, shikakai powders.

I also added 3 Tbs of some old henna I have and don't have the heart to throw it away. It has lost it's ability to deposit as much color on my hair as I like so I am using it for conditioning and strengthening purposes only by adding it to my ayurvedic tea rinses. I let it steep for about 2 hours then strained it.

I then added a few drops of rosemary, peppermint, and lavender essential oils and put it in two spritzer bottles, then sprayed my pre-oiled, scritched scalp and hair with it. I am leaving it on and spraying my hair with it maybe 3 times a week or so.

My scritching oils consists of a mixture of brahmi, evco, and castor oils. It made my new growth hairs feel so so soft.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 5, 2009)

zora said:


> Count me in!
> 
> Before I post my reggie, I have one question. When does the tea rinse come in? As a final rinse? Before the shampoo or after?


 
In addition to what MCrzyGr said, I also use mine as a leave in spritzer because I am wearing extension braids and have no desire to wash them every couple of days. Don't want them looking too scruffy too soon. I only wash them every 7-10 days.


----------



## guudhair (Jul 5, 2009)

Count me in!...I'll be using mixtures of brahmi, bhringraj, amla, neem, and shikakai powders (three at a time) once a week and every other week I will use the Shikakai bar...I'll pick up some oils tomorrow...gonna try to find alma and shikakai oils.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 5, 2009)

Just:
1. pre-pooed with amla oil for hours, detangled 
2. tea rinse with fenugreek, hibiscus, and amla powders 
3. co-washed
4. Leave-In, Seal and am air drying

By the way this is my most moisturizing tea rinse mixture.  After doing this I really don't even feel like my hair needs a leave-in, but I do so just in case.


----------



## HeShotMeBangBang (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm in, I have a tingly oil with brahmi powder I've been using, it really works...


----------



## simcha (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm in.  I've been slowly adding and experimenting with the powders.  My favorite mix for tea is aritha and bhringeraj, which leaves my hair so soft yet strong.

Clarifying
Apple Cider Vinegar (pre-shampoo) - once a month

Shampoo
Aritha and bhringeraj tea
or
Shikakai and bhringeraj tea

Conditioner
Mixed Chicks Deep Conditioner

Protein and color
Karishma Henna (every two months)

I tried oiling my hair before a wash but my hair ended up too oily.  I figure since I moisturize with shea butter everyday and seal with argan oil, that that would qualify as oiling.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 6, 2009)

I have had amla and JBCO in my hair for the last 3 days as I prepare my hair for braids.  Tomorrow, I will massage with Shikakai oil and then wash with Shikakai.  The I will DC with Amla and AOHR overnight.  Tuesday I plan to rinse, air dry and braid.  then I will use my use my spritz while in braids.  HTH!!
-


----------



## beauti (Jul 6, 2009)

i broke the knob off my hardtop dryer earlier today and i've been sooo discouraged! today is wash day and i'm supposed to be sitting under that dryer with a mixture of oils for an hour before applying my tea rinse and now i'm gonna have to keep it in overnight, which i'm not looking forward to. i'm just gonna go to sallys and buy another one tomorrow. so wash day is now tomorrow.


----------



## gitana0801 (Jul 6, 2009)

Count me in!  I will post my reg. tomorrow when I figure it all out.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 6, 2009)

I am visiting an Indian Market today. I cannot wait to see what goodies I can pick up


----------



## nikki2229 (Jul 6, 2009)

Please count me in. I am just looking for another oil besides Vatika. I am also looking for the shikakai shampoo bar or the amla.

I found some Indian grocery's near my house. The one I frequent does not have what I am looking for so I will check some others after work.

I will use henna 1x/mo.
Shikakai and amla tea rinses weekly.
Vatika, coconut, and possibly another oil 2-3x/week.

I will unofficially be doing this regimen on my DD. I can not enter her because she is not a member here and she likes me to use heat on her hair more frequently. 

I will post both of our pictures this evening.

DD is 7 months post with some thinning due to breakage at the demarcation line.

I am 8 months post. We are both transitioning.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 6, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Hericane, do you make a tea with the Amla or just mix it all together with dry Amla powder.    I co-wash daily and this sounds delish.



Hey there! No tea. I followed the same recipe as longhairdontcare's shikakai co-wash. 32 oz. moisturizing conditioner + 1-2 c coconut oil ( I used 2 this time, but will reduce to 1 for future mixes) + 1 box amla powder + 1 oz. peppermint e.o. ( I used camphor; its what I had on hand & its good for dandruff and dry scalp)

I love this mix with the amla better than the shikakai for me. Its supa moisturizing and I often don't follow with another conditioner. Plus a light coating of coconut oil is left in my hair!


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 6, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> Hey there! No tea. I followed the same recipe as longhairdontcare's shikakai co-wash. 32 oz. moisturizing conditioner + 1-2 c coconut oil ( I used 2 this time, but will reduce to 1 for future mixes) + 1 box amla powder + 1 oz. peppermint e.o. ( I used camphor; its what I had on hand & its good for dandruff and dry scalp)
> 
> I love this mix with the amla better than the shikakai for me. Its supa moisturizing and I often don't follow with another conditioner. Plus a light coating of coconut oil is left in my hair!



Thank you so much.  I will try something similar with Kalpi Tone powder.  Do you store the mixture in the fridge?


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jul 6, 2009)

I did a tea rinse Sat w/ 2pts brahmi, 2pts maka and 1pt amla mix.  This morning I DC'd on dry hair with Lekair cholesterol plus aloe mixed with Brahmi powder.  Cowashed with Aussie Moist and now I'm airdrying in flexi rods.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jul 6, 2009)

I want to join this but I have a question. How would this comply with MT? I had stopped using but I'm back on it. Would it have any effect on the product or would it be ok? I plan to mix the oils with MT and use the powders as a DC. Please let me know.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 6, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Thank you so much.  I will try something similar with Kalpi Tone powder.  Do you store the mixture in the fridge?



My room stays very cool, so I just keep it by the air conditioner, but MS is sooo hot in the summer, I'm watching it closely. I use it almost daily, so I think I'll use it up before it goes rancid.

I'm sure kalpi tone would work great too! I found the texture of shikakai alone too grainy fro me. Wish I could get the kalpi tone locally.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 6, 2009)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> I want to join this but I have a question. How would this comply with MT? I had stopped using but I'm back on it. Would it have any effect on the product or would it be ok? I plan to mix the oils with MT and use the powders as a DC. Please let me know.


 

When I first started my Ayurveda journey I was using it in conjunction with MT/OCT with no problems.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 6, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> My room stays very cool, so I just keep it by the air conditioner, but MS is sooo hot in the summer, I'm watching it closely. I use it almost daily, so I think I'll use it up before it goes rancid.
> 
> I'm sure kalpi tone would work great too! *I found the texture of shikakai* *alone too grainy fro me*. Wish I could get the kalpi tone locally.


 


I agree it's kinda too grainy for my liking as well. I put a box of it in my food processor and ground it up a bit more. This seemed to help some.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 6, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> Hey there! No tea. I followed the same recipe as longhairdontcare's shikakai co-wash. 32 oz. moisturizing conditioner + 1-2 c coconut oil ( I used 2 this time, but will reduce to 1 for future mixes) + 1 box amla powder + 1 oz. peppermint e.o. ( I used camphor; its what I had on hand & its good for dandruff and dry scalp)
> 
> I love this mix with the amla better than the shikakai for me. Its supa moisturizing and I often don't follow with another conditioner. Plus a light coating of coconut oil is left in my hair!


 


I have been mixing my powders in my cond. in single use batches. Mainly because I like to make different recipes. However I have been cowashing almost daily since it's been hot.  I would like to make a large batch to have on hand. The last time I tried to mix it & put it back in the bottle, the powders absorbed a lot of the liquid & swelled. By the next day I could barely get it out.erplexed Anyway I'm gonna try it again (with less powder maybe?). My question is does the coconut oil solidify in the mixture?


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 6, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I have been mixing my powders in my cond. in single use batches. Mainly because I like to make different recipes. However I have been cowashing almost daily since it's been hot.  I would like to make a large batch to have on hand. The last time I tried to mix it & put it back in the bottle, the powders absorbed a lot of the liquid & swelled. By the next day I could barely get it out.erplexed Anyway I'm gonna try it again (with less powder maybe?). My question is does the coconut oil solidify in the mixture?



I mix mine in an old humecto bucket. The coconut oil does solidify some, but not much, the water from the conditioner accumulates at the bottom and I have to mix again before each use.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 6, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> I mix mine in an old humecto bucket. The coconut oil does solidify some, but not much, the water from the conditioner accumulates at the bottom and I have to mix again before each use.


 


Has anyone tried the mixture with another type of oil?


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 6, 2009)

i haven't.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks flowinlocks and Hericane for the co-wash ideas.

My reggie will be as follows:
*Nightly prepoo with Amla, Vatika, or Castor Oil.
*Daily co-wash with powder  (Kalpi Tone, Brahmi, Heenera, Hibiscus, and or Methi) infused cheapie conditioner.
*Tea rinse on weekends with above powders. 
*Wash once a month with Chandrika bar.
* My moisture & DC reggie will remain the same.  DC every other day, and moisturize and seal twice a day with ends baggied nightly.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 6, 2009)

Alright. I picked up some Vatika Coconut Oil, Vatika Olive enriched Hair oil a box of henna and Alma powder.

Tonight (hopefully, I can get the little one to sleep early), I am going to pre poo with the Vatika Olive  oil and will cowash with V05 with Alma powder added into the V05 conditioner.

I'm going to start there to see how my hair likes it! I'm so excited!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 6, 2009)

Finally figured out my routine.

Pre poo with one of these many oils either for 1 hr or overnight--Amla, Shikakai, Bhringraj, Vatika Frosting, Cocasta & Shikakai

Try to remember to scritch at some point

Hot oil treatment 3x/week

DC 3x/week with steam and follow up with a tea rinse, then cowash out  

Use tea rinse mix #1 one time a week--hibiscus, brahmi, bhringraj,amla
Use tea rinse Mix #2 one time a week--kalpi tone & fenugreek
Alternate tea rinse Mix #3 --neem, shikakai, amla with auyurvedic poo bar

At some point I will do a cassia gloss


----------



## jeabai (Jul 6, 2009)

Yesterday I made Aggies spritz and I actually pulled it off! so proud of myself! I applied a paste of kalpi tone and then dc'd with moistefese, spritz with the spritz and sealed with coconut oil. Did a scalp massage with shikkai and alma today and cowashed with suave cocunut.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 6, 2009)

jbailey said:


> *Yesterday I made Aggies spritz and I actually pulled it off! so proud of myself*! I applied a paste of kalpi tone and then dc'd with moistefese, spritz with the spritz and sealed with coconut oil. Did a scalp massage with shikkai and alma today and cowashed with suave cocunut.


 
Congratulations jbailey. I am so happy to hear this.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 7, 2009)

I just made a paste out of Alma powder (powder, conditioner, and oil)...My hair feels great! Is it me, or does my hair feel heavier, denser? Does the Alma powder have a thickening effect?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 7, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I just made a paste out of Alma powder (powder, conditioner, and oil)...My hair feels great! Is it me, or does my hair feel heavier, denser? Does the Alma powder have a thickening effect?


 

Oh yeah, that's one of the benefits of the powders, they make the hair feel thicker. I think it's kinda like a coating, but it seems to keep the hair strong. I'm glad you had a great first experience.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 7, 2009)

Also Amla is highly acidic, it's known to increase texture.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Finally figured out my routine.
> 
> Pre poo with one of these many oils either for 1 hr or overnight--Amla, Shikakai, Bhringraj, Vatika Frosting, Cocasta & Shikakai
> 
> ...


 

Sounds like a good reggie, let us know how it works out.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 7, 2009)

Have anyone ever made their own shikaki oil using the powder, I would love to save money making it? I assume that I can do part coconut oil/shikaki powder?


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 7, 2009)

ltown said:


> Have anyone ever made their own shikaki oil using the powder, I would love to save money making it? I assume that I can do part coconut oil/shikaki powder?


Yes...Sareca posted something about this in one of the older threads. You could use a double boiler method. I personally found a potpouri simmer pot at WalMart (in the back where they sell the craft stuff, near the fabric area) for very cheap. I put about a cup of coconut oil in the simmer pot, and then the shikakai powder (I can't remember how much right now), and let it simmer for about six hours. It's just enough heat to infuse the oil, without burning it. Then you can strain through cheesecloth, or a stocking. Which ever works best.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 7, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Yes...Sareca posted something about this in one of the older threads. You could use a double boiler method. I personally found a potpouri simmer pot at WalMart (in the back where they sell the craft stuff, near the fabric area) for very cheap. I put about a cup of coconut oil in the simmer pot, and then the shikakai powder (I can't remember how much right now), and let it simmer for about six hours. It's just enough heat to infuse the oil, without burning it. Then you can strain through cheesecloth, or a stocking. Which ever works best.


 
Sareca's thread got me to making oils when I first started with Ayurveda. I made one with Shikakai, Amla, Neem. And another one with Bhringhaj, Brahmi, Amla. I later added Horsetail & Nettle to the second one. I bought the glass oil bottles from Target, melted my Coconut oil down and filled the bottle almost full. (leave room for the powder). Then I poured it in a tiny Crockpot I bought for this purpose. I added a teaspoon each of whatever powders and let it simmer for about six hours. I have to admit I'm too lazy to strain, So I let it sit in the pot for a few days, and when all the sludge/powder settles to the bottom I pour the oil off the top. Most ladies use one of the methods mentioned above. I think the next time I make one I'll try using the tea bags. I also Infused some Vatika oil with Shikakai, Bhringraj, & Fenugreek. This one I call my Vatika cocktail. It's great way to keep the Fenugreek in my hair when I don't want to make tea or deal with the gumminess.The Bhringraj I have right now is kinda stemy, so using it for this purpose works out great. Warning these oils don't smell good , so you might want to add some EO. I didn't add anything to mine so I've recently been using them at night (not the one with the Horsetail) and cowashing them out in the morning.


----------



## HauteHairGurl (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies!

Well I finally got to purchase some of my Ayurveda stuff this weekend. The guy was really nice and said he would order the other products I wanted.  I'm going to keep going there since it's close to my house and the people were nice.  This is what I bought:
Amla Oil (need to take this back though b/c it's the one with mineral oil in it)
Methi Fenugreek powder
Neem powder
Shikakai power and shikakai soap
Amla powder
Vatika oil 
Parachute coconut oil

So yesterday I clarified to start me off with a clean slate and DC'ed with ORS Pak.  I then moisturized my hair with the Profective in the green tub (root health) and sealed with the Vatika oil and baggyed.  Today when I woke up my hair was soft because it was still wet so I put some more Vatika oil on it (I thought to seal in the moisture from baggying).  Well by the time I got to work, my hair was dry and it still feels dry .  Anyone have any recommendations?  I've been going through the monstrous 'Ayurveda Support' thread but I don't want to have product overload and use all the powders at the same time.  Most ppl are posting their recipes but they seem to have 50-11 ingredients. Instead I'm using each powder one at a time.  I plan to cowash 5 days a week and no sulfate poo/DC twice a week.  I made a moisturizing poo using Dr. Bronner's and coconut oil.  Would this still be drying? My mom is even actually interested in using these products (and she's been anti-LHCF since I started)! She's relaxed (every 5 weeks, I'm trying to get her to stretch).  Can anyone recommend a really basic reg for her?  I'm thinking she'll let me wash it once a week.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Also, I'm also drinking the fenugreek powder to increase my milk supply.  Does anyone know of a better way to dissolve the powder?  I've tried acai juice, hot water and room temp water and I always get grit that just sits at the bottom of the cup.  That stuff is bitter as all get out!


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 7, 2009)

HauteHairGurl said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Well I finally got to purchase some of my Ayurveda stuff this weekend. The guy was really nice and said he would order the other products I wanted.  I'm going to keep going there since it's close to my house and the people were nice.  This is what I bought:
> Amla Oil (need to take this back though b/c it's the one with mineral oil in it)
> ...




Sounds like you didn't use a leave-in.  The Profective Root Health is full of protein and will not leave your hair soft. The Dr. Bronner's is a good alternative, I cannot say whether or not it will be drying, but I think you're going to have to play that by the ear.  

For your mom I would probably just use an oil and a shampoo bar to keep it simple.  How about oil to pre-poo, shampoo bar, and a DC.  Maybe a second Ayurvedic oil to seal the leave-in and moisturizer or the same one.  HTH!


----------



## gitana0801 (Jul 7, 2009)

This past Friday I did my second henna treatment... loved it -- looks great, no grays!  

For a daily routine:

Every morning I co-wash, moisturize, seal (vatika or coconut oil) and style.  At night I rinse my hair thoroughly, using a rinse of amla, brahmi, and hibiscus; then moisturize and seal with brahmi oil and baggie.

This Thurs. evening I will pre-poo overnight with shikaki oil.

Clarify and rinse thorougly on Fri. morning.  Use amla, brahmi, and bhringraj powders mixed together with my crece pelo conditioner and a little coconut oil as a DC for about an hour under a heating cap.

Rinse this mixture (it makes my hair so soft).  Moisturize, seal, style and be on my way.


----------



## HauteHairGurl (Jul 7, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> Sounds like you didn't use a leave-in. The Profective Root Health is full of protein and will not leave your hair soft. The Dr. Bronner's is a good alternative, I cannot say whether or not it will be drying, but I think you're going to have to play that by the ear.
> 
> For your mom I would probably just use an oil and a shampoo bar to keep it simple. How about oil to pre-poo, shampoo bar, and a DC. Maybe a second Ayurvedic oil to seal the leave-in and moisturizer or the same one. HTH!


 
I forgot to put that in my post.  I used NTM Silk Touch as a leave-in, I don't think my natural hair likes it , I'm still looking for products for that she likes   Thanks for the reggie for my mom, I'll try that Man I didn't know the root health was full of protein  I need to go look up some more moisturizing stuff and try to lay off the protein.  Thanks for telling me!


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 7, 2009)

HauteHairGurl said:


> I forgot to put that in my post.  I used NTM Silk Touch as a leave-in, I don't think my natural hair likes it , I'm still looking for products for that she likes   Thanks for the reggie for my mom, I'll try that Man I didn't know the root health was full of protein  I need to go look up some more moisturizing stuff and try to lay off the protein.  Thanks for telling me!




NTM is full of cones and most people don't find it that great of a leave-in, but its still a great moisturizer.  Try it as a moisturizer its great.  As far a leave-in goes, I like Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In and Giovanni Direct Leave-In.  HTH!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 7, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Sareca's thread got me to making oils when I first started with Ayurveda. I made one with Shikakai, Amla, Neem. And another one with Bhringhaj, Brahmi, Amla. I later added Horsetail & Nettle to the second one. I bought the glass oil bottles from Target, melted my Coconut oil down and filled the bottle almost full. (leave room for the powder). Then I poured it in a tiny Crockpot I bought for this purpose. I added a teaspoon each of whatever powders and let it simmer for about six hours also. I have to admit I'm too lazy to strain, So I let it sit in the pot for a few days, and when all the sludge/powder settles to the bottom I pour the oil off the top. Most ladies use one of the methods mentioned above. I think the next time I make one I'll try using the tea bags. I also Infused some Vatika oil with Shikakai, Bhringraj, & Fenugreek. This one I call my Vatika cocktail. It's great way to keep the Fenugreek in my hair when I don't want to make tea or deal with the gumminess. The Shikakai I'm using is in the bar now, & the Bhringraj I have right now is kinda stemy, so using it for this purpose works out great. Warning these oils don't smell good , so you might want to add some EO. I didn't add anything to mine so I've recently been using them at night (not the one with the Horsetail) and cowashing them out in the morning.


 
Thank you Flowin and Cassandra!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 7, 2009)

Still spritzing my hair with my ayurveda blend of powders and oils daily. I may have to switch to every other day to avoid buildup. I'll see.


----------



## hurricane (Jul 7, 2009)

*Okay I have got to up my moisture. I am thinking about ordering the shealoe butter and I also am ready to switch from ORS to another moisturizing condish. Any suggestions?*


----------



## Kellum (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm still spritizinig my hair with my ayurveda tea daily, and sealing. So far so good


----------



## zenith (Jul 7, 2009)

I would love to join in as well.
I have been doing ayurveda products for a month. So far so good.

I learned never to mix shikakai and aritha together... talk about dry thirsty hair. took a week to regain moisture!!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 7, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> Starting Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna try and follow your routine.  Another question though (I know, I've got bunches of them); I normally do a cowash in twists on Monday.  Can I do a tea rinse instead of a cowash, and what types of powders should I use for it?  I probably won't have time to deep condition, so I won't use anything too strong, like aritha.

I'm also doing a daily spritz of fenugreek, amla and brahmi with castor, coconut and grapeseed oil to keep the hair hydrated.  It already looks so dark and shiny!  I'm lovin it!


----------



## beauti (Jul 7, 2009)

So....yesterday I sat under my new tabletop dryer for 30min w/ a mixture of pumpkin oil, vatika olive oil, and keo carpin oil. Then I did Aggie's Fenugreek method! It turned out great, but I had a hard time straining it so I just used the concoction straight up. It did leave my hair oh-so-soft! Amazing slip. So I just put a little vatika coconut oil through my damp hair and air dried. The only thing i hated was the smell of fenugreek. Ugh, it stinks! But I have plenty more of the batch.


----------



## myronnie (Jul 8, 2009)

alright, so yesterday I deep conditioned with a kalpi tone+amla+conditioner and then washed with my aritha powder mixture. I used LTR leave in and sealed with brahmi and then bunned. 
Tonight, when i took down my bun, my hair was so moisturized and soft! I'm loving the LTR Leave-In..I just ordered 7 bottles from drugstore.com (BOGO and free shipping!! at 3.99 each)


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 8, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> NTM is full of cones and most people don't find it that great of a leave-in, but its still a great moisturizer. Try it as a moisturizer its great. As far a leave-in goes, I like *Herbal Essences Long* *Term Relationship Leave*-*In* and Giovanni Direct Leave-In. HTH!


 


myronnie said:


> alright, so yesterday I deep conditioned with a kalpi tone+amla+conditioner and then washed with my aritha powder mixture. I used LTR leave in and sealed with brahmi and then bunned.
> Tonight, when i took down my bun, my hair was so moisturized and soft! I'm loving the *LTR Leave-In*..I just ordered 7 bottles from drugstore.com (BOGO and free shipping!! at 3.99 each)


 

I keep hearing good things about this. I forgot to pick some up today when I was at Target, but it's def on my list.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 8, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I keep hearing good things about this. I forgot to pick some up today when I was at Target, but it's def on my list.



Flowin,

Been meaning to tell you.  Aussie Moist, .  Thanks lady.  

LTR, VERY moisturizing - Got it from OPs blog.  The first thing I found that really moisturizes with the powders.  My hair is fine though, so I have  been making sure to alternate between moisture and protein for my co-washes to avoid moisture breakage.  But it is DEF a keeper.
-


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 8, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> I'm gonna try and follow your routine.  Another question though (I know, I've got bunches of them); I normally do a cowash in twists on Monday.  Can I do a tea rinse instead of a cowash, and what types of powders should I use for it?  I probably won't have time to deep condition, so I won't use anything too strong, like aritha.
> 
> I'm also doing a daily spritz of fenugreek, amla and brahmi with castor, coconut and grapeseed oil to keep the hair hydrated.  It already looks so dark and shiny!  I'm lovin it!




You can certainly do a tea rinse instead.  What powders you use really depends on what you are looking for from this tea rinse, something more moisturizing, strengthening, and obviously not more clarifying.  If you are looking for something more moisturizing then I would go with some mixture of fenugreek, brahmi, hibiscus, or bhringraj powders; for something more strengthening I would go with a mixture of amla, bhringraj and brahmi powders.  Just have fun experimenting, that's what its all about!  Once you learn what each powder does combine them to find your perfect mixture. HTH!


----------



## patientlygrowing (Jul 8, 2009)

sign me up please


----------



## Aggie (Jul 8, 2009)

beauti said:


> So....yesterday I sat under my new tabletop dryer for 30min w/ a mixture of pumpkin oil, vatika olive oil, and keo carpin oil. Then I did Aggie's Fenugreek method! It turned out great, but I had a hard time straining it so I just used the concoction straight up. It did leave my hair oh-so-soft! Amazing slip. So I just put a little vatika coconut oil through my damp hair and air dried. The only thing i hated was the smell of fenugreek. Ugh, it stinks! But I have plenty more of the batch.


 
If the fenugreek scent is too much for you to deal with then I would recommend cowashing it out with a cheapie cone-free conditioner like v05 or Suave. If you have Rusk Sensories passionflower and aloe leave in, that should also help. Good luck. I am glad you had a good experience with the rinse.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 8, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I keep hearing good things about this. I forgot to pick some up today when I was at Target, but it's def on my list.


 
ITA, looks like the HE LTR leave in will be on my list too FL.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 8, 2009)

Last night I pooed with my Shikakai bar, cond. with Aussie Moist, & sealed with Vatika cocktail, Sesa, & Castor oil.
Today I'm Dcing with Pantene Relaxed and Natural mixed with Brahmi, Bhringraj, And Amla. I'll seal with Vatika cocktail & Narvratna before I go to bed. Tomorrow morning I'll cowash with Suave Humectant & seal with Hairveda Shikakai oil.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 8, 2009)

This morning I but some cocosta shikakai oil on my scalp and amla oil in my hair and went off to work. Tonight I will tea rinse with kapi tone and co wash.

I am going to read this thread again because I want to start adding powders to my conditioners.


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Jul 8, 2009)

count me in!


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 8, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> This morning I but some cocosta shikakai oil on my scalp and amla oil in my hair and went off to work. Tonight I will tea rinse with kapi tone and co wash.
> 
> I am going to read this thread again because I want to start adding powders to my conditioners.




long hair dont care has a good tutorial here: http://www.longhairdontcare.net/photos/shikaico_wash/index.html


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 8, 2009)

hurricane said:


> *Okay I have got to up my moisture. I am thinking about ordering the shealoe butter and I also am ready to switch from ORS to another moisturizing condish. Any suggestions?*



I'm loving Lekair right now, it has collagen protein! EQP Intense wit silk protein is nice too.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok, I want in on this challenge. Just bought Brahmi Alma oil, Jasmine Oil, Neem and Shikakai powders. And since I'm natural, I don't need any heat passes! LOL!

Edit to say I plan to use the oil with my MT and the powders in my condish....


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 9, 2009)

Last night I scritched my hair with shikakai oil, and applied a mix of coconut, vatika and brahmi amla oil to the length of my hair.  I left that on for 2 hours, then rinsed really well and did my fenugreek/amla/brahmi tea rinse.  Left that on for 30 minutes, then cowashed with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Conditioner, applied Shikai Everyday Conditioner as a leave-in, and sealed with my EVOO/EVCO/JBCO oil blend.

My hair is VERY soft this morning!


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 9, 2009)

Last night applied amla oil and let sit overnight.  Today shampooed with Shikakai soap bar, DCed, added leave-in oil and air dryed.


----------



## beauti (Jul 9, 2009)

Aggie said:


> If the fenugreek scent is too much for you to deal with then I would recommend cowashing it out with a cheapie cone-free conditioner like v05 or Suave. If you have Rusk Sensories passionflower and aloe leave in, that should also help. Good luck. I am glad you had a good experience with the rinse.


 yeah, that was the plan but the slip was sooo good i didnt want to risk having the conditioner alter my results somehow... But i will cowash next time.


----------



## myronnie (Jul 9, 2009)

I was going to do a hendigo today, but unfortunatley I can't..I mixed the henna and everything hehe.
I have no idea what I'm going to do..I could do a rhassoul DC but I think my hair is in need of some henna..So i'll probably just mix some more tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2009)

I have been spraying my scalp and hair with my ayurveda blend of powders spritz everyday since I made it last Saturday morning. I will need to cowash it out and DC tomorrow morning but I don't know what I'll be using as yet.


----------



## Ozma (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi,
I'd like to join since I just bought my first Ayurvedic products.

I'll be pre-pooing with Vatika and Cocasta Shikakai oils;
tea rinses;
mixing powders in my conditioners;
washing with Shikakai poo bars

Hopefully, I will get to the Indian store tomorrow to pick up more powders and henna


----------



## Ozma (Jul 10, 2009)

Here's my starting hair: (sorry for the phone pictures)


----------



## Kellum (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm still spritizing my hair daily with my tea, moisturizing, and sealing. I plan on doing my whole regimen on Sunday.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 11, 2009)

Well I am finally going to stop being hair lazy.  Water has not hit my head since I relaxed last week.  I will make my teas tomorrow. I will start with a full routine on Monday.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 11, 2009)

Prepooed overnight with Vatika oil.  Washed this morning with Millcreek Henna shampoo (first time using, hair felt initially dry while washing, but felt soft and strong once I rinsed), currently DC'ing with Aubrey Organics Island Naturals mixed with Dabur Amla Gold and Bhringaraj oils.  Will follow with acv rinse, put on some leave-in conditioner and seal, and do my weekly twists.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 11, 2009)

I am going to be ordering some stuff from here: http://www.banyanbotanicals.com/
their oils look good

When I finish my hydro spritz I will start making a ayurvedic spritz


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 11, 2009)

^^that's where i got my bhringaraj oil from.  i like that it was mineral oil free.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 11, 2009)

Finally, this morning I cowashed my braids first with Suave Humectant conditioner, then I DCed with a mixture of UBH Moisturizing Conditioner, Kenra MC, and Goddess Hair Growth Conditioner and I even threw in a little bit of Porosity Control conditioner just for the heck of it. For my leave in - I used WEN tea tree cleansing conditioner. I just love a tingly scalp. 

I made another ayurveda tea rinse today minus the fenugreek powder this time. I don't feel like smelling like curried chicken at work this week. I will be using it as of tomorrow.

ETA: My new tea rinse consists of 
1.5 Tbs of henna powder
1 tspn of shikakai powder
1.5 Tbs of amla powder
1 Tbs of kalpi tone
1 tspn of ginger root powder for fragrance
2oz Extra Virgin Olive Oil
16oz very hot distilled water
A few drops of peppermint essential oil also for fragrance. 

I made just enough rinse to use for one week only. I really soak my extension braids to get to my own hair in between and because it is so hot here, it evaporates pretty quickly. So I make sure it is pretty wet. I think I'm enjoying looking forward to making it every weekend too.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 11, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> I am going to be ordering some stuff from here: http://www.banyanbotanicals.com/
> their oils look good
> 
> When I finish my hydro spritz I will start making a ayurvedic spritz


 

Thanks for sharing the link. I have been getting mine from www.garrysun.com and it also free of mineral oil and really makes my hair super soft, but I always like a lot of choices. Thanks again.


----------



## zenith (Jul 11, 2009)

applied Vatika last night.

Did henna today then now dcing with no heat. a mixture of deep cond with a tea spoon of amla and brahmi


----------



## Ozma (Jul 11, 2009)

I pre-pooed with Vatika Coconut Oil and Amla Oil
Washed with Shikakai Poo Bar
Tea Rinsed
Have henna on now
tomorrow, I will rinse, dc and oil again
I'll post pictures of the henna results; I can't wait!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 11, 2009)

I wash my hair Tues/thurs/Sun routine is preoil amla/shikikai oil, pre poo amla,shikaki,hib,meth,maka,brahmi with vo5/tea rinse nettle, leave in cantu, seal with shea oil mx/seal vatika.


----------



## myronnie (Jul 12, 2009)

Henna&Indigoed and WOW my hair is uber thick! It's so weird how henna can just thicken hair like that!


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jul 12, 2009)

I deep condition my hair with a neem-henna condition-wash. I must say that my hair feels totally awesome. I plan on using this every week.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 12, 2009)

I have some Alma powder left, so I am going to make a tea out of it and use it as a rinse.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 12, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Finally, this morning I cowashed my braids first with Suave Humectant conditioner, then I DCed with a mixture of UBH Moisturizing Conditioner, Kenra MC, and Goddess Hair Growth Conditioner and I even threw in a little bit of Porosity Control conditioner just for the heck of it. For my leave in - I used WEN tea tree cleansing conditioner. I just love a tingly scalp.
> 
> I made another ayurveda tea rinse today minus the fenugreek powder this time. I don't feel like smelling like curried chicken at work this week. I will be using it as of tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 
I love love love this new mixture except I had to add more water to it. It was wayyy too thick and I  had to stretch it because of the evoo - was having trouble getting it through the sprayer on my spray bottle. I should only have used 1oz instead of 2. I like how the peppermint eo has my hair smelling like peppermint candy and it leaves a nice sweet tingle too. I will be using this mix again. I think I'll save the fenugreek rinse as a base for my henna mixes and ayurveda cowashes only.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay finally making my teas.  Right now two are made and sitting on the window sill.  I had to put some more water in the kettle for the final jar.

So here is what is in each jar:

Mix #1 --6 teabags with amla, hibiscus, bhringraj, brahmi, 24 oz of water, saa, amla oil, jojoba oil, and rosemary oil

Mix #2--6 teabags with kalpi tone & fenugreek, 24 oz of water, wheat protein, shikakai oil, jojoba oil, and rosemary oil

Mix #3--6 teabags with neem, shikakai, and amla, 24 oz of water, shikakai oil, jojoba oil, and rosemary oil.

I will use mix #1 tomorrow.


----------



## Kellum (Jul 13, 2009)

I did my entire regimen early this morning.
-applied vatika to hair/scalp and scritched
-applied mix of: amla, shikakai, hibiscus, maka, fenugreek, brahmi, nettle and horsetail tea. left on for 30 mins with plastic cap
-rinsed, co-washed, DC'd, used FSP after DC, rinsed, applied leave ins and sealed. 

My hair felt great. It felts soft but strong. My NG is crazy thick. I am almost 14 weeks post but it is still very manageable. I definitely believe it helps with my NG.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 13, 2009)

Today I went to my fav indian store in NYC and they were out of Kalpi tone ugggg I know it was one of you who took it  
I think I jut may get some in bulk anyway because I love that powder so much!

I have some stritinillah mixed with amla, coconut oil, and hibiscus on my head right now. The oils and power give the conditioner a better consistency


----------



## Ltown (Jul 13, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay finally making my teas. Right now two are made and sitting on the window sill. I had to put some more water in the kettle for the final jar.
> 
> So here is what is in each jar:
> 
> ...


 
Shay, you are becoming the ayurveda tea queen around here, how are you going to store them?


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 13, 2009)

Yesterday I: 
          *Applied Aphogee 2 Minute Keratin Reconstructor to my dry hair 
          *Put a plastic cap on and sat under the dryer for 20 minutes
          *I rinsed that out and applied a tea rinse (2 tsp. of Shikakai, Amla, and 
            Bhringraj powder mix steeped in water) 
          *I then applied Herbal essesnces long term relationship leave-in and sealed with  
            a mix of vatika and cold pressed castor oils

I then air dryed in braids for a braid out.  Pics on my blog.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 13, 2009)

Yesterday I did a pretreat with my amla co-wash mix for 2 hours
Since I henna'ed las week, I did a 2 hour indigo treatment
Then dc'd with Lekair + ORS for 1 hour with my microcap (lazy, I know!) + 4.5 more hours
Sealed with AfroVeda Neem Silk Protein Cream and castor oil infused with hibiscus powder.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 13, 2009)

Checking in: Sprayed my hair with my ayurveda spritzer this morning before heading off to work.


----------



## cookie1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Those of you that order from fromnaturewithlove.com.  Have anyone tried their Henna?  Is their other ayurveda powders of good quality?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm joining this challenge.  I have been trying to use up alot of products that I have, and my hair hasn't been the same.  I'm back on Ayureveda and I can tell the difference, immediately.

I will be using:

Powders: Shikakkai (sp) and Cassia Obovata
Oils: Vatika and Amla
Shampoo Bar: Rosemary from Mehandi.com

This stuff is the best for my hair, I am totally convinced now

2 direct heat passes.......uggghhhhhhhh! chile, that's going to be rough....


----------



## zenith (Jul 13, 2009)

cowashed today and applying coconut oil

applying vatika tonight.

will henna tomorrow and DC with my deep con mixture (brahmi & amla)


----------



## hurricane (Jul 13, 2009)

*Right now oiling my scalp and hair with coconut oil and EVOO. I will post my starting pic after Wed. I will be getting my touch up on that day.*


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 13, 2009)

ltown said:


> Shay, you are becoming the ayurveda tea queen around here, how are you going to store them?


I'm storing them in the refridge.  I should get 3 uses out of each jar because I use the 8 oz applicator bottles each time I rinse.  The teas turned out really well.  Nice and dark! Thanks for the input Aggie . 

Tonight  I prepoo'd with vatika frosting, then used heat cap, and followed with  YTC mud mask with steam.Tea rinsed with mix #1, cowashed out with AOHSR, followed by an acv rinse.  Leave in (Juices & Berries), moisturized (Hairveda's WBC), and sealed (Hairveda's Cocasta & Shikakai).  Pulled it up and put a scarf on.  Will airdry overnight.


----------



## 25Nona (Jul 13, 2009)

Did my regi today, I actually scritched my scalp and pre pooed my hair this morning so by the time I got home from work it had time to marinate. Washed with Aritha bar, since I did some highlights I sat with a nexus emergency treatment for 35 minutes uncovered under the dryer until it got hard, then DC's with my conditioner mix for 1 hr.  I'm about to do a nettle tea rinse with cold tea to help seal the cuticles, and roller set.


----------



## nedney (Jul 13, 2009)

Count me in.  I'm about to do my second BC in two days and want to use ayurveda products only.


----------



## Ozma (Jul 14, 2009)

I co-washed yesterday, tea rinsed
leave-in plus Vatika and Amla
Rollerset


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 14, 2009)

Amla co-wash yesterday as a 15-30 min pretreat on dry hair. Can't wait to use this mix up and make some more with less oil. My back feels like an oil slick.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 14, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> Those of you that order from fromnaturewithlove.com.  Have anyone tried their Henna?  Is their other ayurveda powders of good quality?




Their powders are of great quality.  I buy Amla, Henna, Shikakai, and Hibiscus Petal Powder from them in bulk.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry but I just had to take those braids down. Even with the hairline redone, I realized that it they would still look crappy so I took them out last night, henna'ed my hair and slept with it in my hair all night. I cowashed the henna out this morning with Suave Humectant and Porosity Control Conditioner. I then deep conditioned with Joico Color Endure and Jason Naturals Jojoba Conditioner to protect my henna color. I will keep the DC in all day so I can get the suppleness back in my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> Those of you that order from fromnaturewithlove.com. Have anyone tried their Henna? Is their other ayurveda powders of good quality?


 
I order my henna, hibiscus petal powder, bhringraj, ginger root powders from them among other hair oils and products. The powders and everything else I have bought from them are of very high quality and I haven't had any problems with anything so far. 

Even the 5lbs of henna powder I bought from them almost 2 years ago still work very effectively even though I haven't preserved it by freezing or refrigerating it as suggested. I will admit though that it's efficacy is slightly diminished when I use it in a henna gloss now. When I first bought it, it worked very well as a gloss. Now I have to use it straight up for it to deposit color in my hair. It still has strengthening and conditioning power as a gloss though so for me that is still a big plus.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm joining this challenge. I have been trying to use up alot of products that I have, and my hair hasn't been the same. I'm back on Ayureveda and I can tell the difference, immediately.
> 
> This is my beginning pic as of yesterday:
> 
> ...


 
OOoooh N&W, it's so nice of you to join in this challenge. Your hair is so pretty and looking really thick too. I love ayurveda and natural/organic products so much now and trying hard to use up the commercial products in my stash as well.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 14, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Finally, this morning I cowashed my braids first with Suave Humectant conditioner, then I DCed with a mixture of UBH Moisturizing Conditioner, Kenra MC, and Goddess Hair Growth Conditioner and I even threw in a little bit of Porosity Control conditioner just for the heck of it. For my leave in - I used WEN tea tree cleansing conditioner. I just love a tingly scalp.
> 
> I made another ayurveda tea rinse today minus the fenugreek powder this time. I don't feel like smelling like curried chicken at work this week. I will be using it as of tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 


I did not know you can do all this with braids, Do you have any build up from the powders when you take your braids down, I am due to getting my hair back in braids and would love to try your technique. Thanks


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2009)

Imoan said:


> I did not know you can do all this with braids, Do you have any build up from the powders when you take your braids down, I am due to getting my hair back in braids and would love to try your technique. Thanks


 

Oh yeah, this is my third time doing this with my braids. The trick is to wash them  every 7 to 10 days. I use the spritzer every 1-2 days alternated with my normal moisturizing spritzer. There will be buildup no matter what you do if you keep your braids in as long as 7 weeks at a time, however the trick is to patiently and slowly separate your hair after removing the extensions. I sit down for at least an hour to an hour and a half, slowly separating the hairs with my fingers - no comb until they are properly separated. 

I never lose more hair than the normal shed hairs. The problem with many ladies who get extension braids is when it's time to take them down, they don't do so slowly and patiently and if this is the case, they should never get their hair braided. They would risk losing wayy too much hair. I would unravel them and plait as I go. By the time I am done, I would have like 6-8 big plaits on my head. You can choose to cowash, wash, and/or deep condition while they are braided up at this time to avoid tangling again. Style as usual.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 14, 2009)

Aggie said:


> OOoooh N&W, it's so nice of you to join in this challenge. Your hair is so pretty and looking really thick too. I love ayurveda and natural/organic products so much now and trying hard to use up the commercial products in my stash as well.


Awww...thanks, sis.  I'm so sorry I had to cut 2 inches off a few months ago, but at least its growing nicely now.

Ayurveda all the way.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 14, 2009)

Aggie said:


> ETA: My new tea rinse consists of
> 1.5 Tbs of henna powder
> 1 tspn of shikakai powder
> 1.5 Tbs of amla powder
> ...


 
Thank you for this recipe Aggie! I was going to do a rinse with just alma powder, but I can throw in a few other powders with some oil!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 14, 2009)

I was very happy with my hair this morning.  The Monday routine is a keeper.  Today I oiled my scalp with vatika frosting and my hair with amla.  Will keep a plastic cap on for a few hours, scritch, then do a cowash with AOHSR.  

Questions--on my boxes for amla oil and shikakai oil it says something about keeping the bottles in the box even after opening.  Does anyone elses' say that?  Thoughts about it? TIA.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Awww...thanks, sis. I'm so sorry I had to cut 2 inches off a few months ago, but at least its growing nicely now.
> 
> Ayurveda all the way.


You're welcomed honey and yes I agree, ayurveda all the way.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Thank you for this recipe Aggie! I was going to do a rinse with just alma powder, but I can throw in a few other powders with some oil!


You're welcomed beans4r. I love the flexibility of these powders and oils and indeed love mixing them up to get the desired result I'm looking for.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I was very happy with my hair this morning. The Monday routine is a keeper. Today I oiled my scalp with vatika frosting and my hair with amla. Will keep a plastic cap on for a few hours, scritch, then do a cowash with AOHSR.
> 
> Questions--on my boxes for amla oil and shikakai oil it says something about keeping the bottles in the box even after opening. Does anyone elses' say that? Thoughts about it? TIA.


 
Whoa, I never noticed this before. I guess I'll have to pay better attention when I order them again. Although the oils I purchase from www.garrysun.com do not come in boxes, only the ones from www.amazon.com and www.mehndiskinart.com so far does. I haven't ordered any oils from these 2 sites in a while. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Ozma (Jul 14, 2009)

I did a henna gloss using the remaining mix I had frozen since Saturday+ Nature's Gate Jojoba conditioner- DevaCurl One conditioner leave-in, sealed with Vatika and Amla oils.


----------



## beauti (Jul 14, 2009)

Sooo....I haven't been posting, BUT I have been doing my hair. On friday I sat under the dryer for half an hour with my oil blend, then tea rinsed with Amla, Mehandi, and Brahmi powders, followed by a cowash, and moisturized with Vatika coconut oil. Tonight I'm gonna prepoo with my oil blend under the dryer for at least half an hour, followed by 'poo with my shikakai 'poo bar. This will be my first time using it and I can't wait!!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm storing them in the refridge. I should get 3 uses out of each jar because I use the 8 oz applicator bottles each time I rinse. The teas turned out really well. Nice and dark! Thanks for the input Aggie .
> 
> Tonight I prepoo'd with vatika frosting, then used heat cap, and followed with YTC mud mask with steam.Tea rinsed with mix #1, cowashed out with AOHSR, followed by an acv rinse. Leave in (Juices & Berries), moisturized (Hairveda's WBC), and sealed (Hairveda's Cocasta & Shikakai). Pulled it up and put a scarf on. Will airdry overnight.


Great tip, I'm going to use this because it will save time when I do my hair after work.


----------



## HauteHairGurl (Jul 15, 2009)

Used my shikakai bar for the first time on Saturday.  My hair was squeaky clean and kind of soft so that's encouraging.  I'm new to all this so I'm taking it really slow.  I found out the oils I bought have mineral oil in them so I'm not sure if I want to keep using them or not.  I've already got a lot of problems retaining moisture so I'm not sure if I want to battle with that just for the sake of not wasting the bottles.  During my reading this weekend, I found out you're not supposed to rinse out the oil you pre-poo with before you use the bar so I'll be trying that today.  I will do a hot oil treatment w/Hairveda Cocasta oil for 30 mins b/f I use the bar and see how my hair comes out this time.  I hope it goes well!

Is anyone DC'ing on dry hair bf using their shikakai bar?  I'm guessing that would defeat the purpose of oiling your scalp beforehand? If anyone could help, I wanted to try to DC on dry hair to see if that would help condition my hair better but I still want to use my bar.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 15, 2009)

HauteHairGurl said:


> Used my shikakai bar for the first time on Saturday. My hair was squeaky clean and kind of soft so that's encouraging. I'm new to all this so I'm taking it really slow. I found out the oils I bought have mineral oil in them so I'm not sure if I want to keep using them or not. I've already got a lot of problems retaining moisture so I'm not sure if I want to battle with that just for the sake of not wasting the bottles. During my reading this weekend, I found out you're not supposed to rinse out the oil you pre-poo with before you use the bar so I'll be trying that today. I will do a hot oil treatment w/Hairveda Cocasta oil for 30 mins b/f I use the bar and see how my hair comes out this time. I hope it goes well!
> 
> Is anyone DC'ing on dry hair bf using their shikakai bar? I'm guessing that would defeat the purpose of oiling your scalp beforehand? If anyone could help, I wanted to try to DC on dry hair to see if that would help condition my hair better but I still want to use my bar.


 

I dc on dry hair all the time , with the herbs mixed in (not Shikakai). I usually save the bar for the next day. Just make sure your hair is oiled from root to tip, and dc after. Oh yeah you will see better results if you don't rinse out the oil before using the bar. Just wet the hair throughly and poo, good luck.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 15, 2009)

Today oil hair with amla/jasmine/shikkaki oils, mixes amla/skikaki/maka/brahmi/hibsicus with white rain energizing citrus, condition with motion dpt (don't like it) so I experiment and put wheat germ oil in it. DC with yes to carrots(YTC). Tea rinse with get growing(rooibos, peppermint, horsetail, stinging nettle oatstraw) suppose to drink it for hair but what the heck why not do both. 


Leave in cantu shea(LOVE IT), moist with shea, and seal with vatika.


----------



## myronnie (Jul 15, 2009)

Yup, I DC on dry hair with the herbs mixed in also! I tend to like DC'ing overnight because it imparts a lot more moisture, but not too much.
I'm loving this ayurvedic regime  For the first time my hair is thick and my ends look great!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 15, 2009)

I prepoo with oil, do an HOT depending on the day, then dc.  So I only dc on dry hair unless its a wash day and sometimes I still dc on dry hair and follow up with shampoo.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 15, 2009)

Ayurveda, massaging and bunning....my hair is in love

Tell me, why did I stop again????

I love this stuff and the way my hair feels and looks.....just lovely.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 15, 2009)

Scritched scalp with shikakai oil, oiled rest of hair with Afroveda Hibiscus Hair Infusion Oil.  Co-washed with kalpi tone co-wash, DCing now with Banana Brulee.  Will follow with some PC, apply some Kissi Seed conditioner, QB BRBC and OHHB, seal with Jabakusum Oil.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ayurveda, massaging and bunning....my hair is in love
> 
> *Tell me, why did I stop again????*
> 
> I love this stuff and the way my hair feels and looks.....just lovely.


 

You tried to stray but you had to come back home.I'm loving the bun in your siggy.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 15, 2009)

I been busy this week, so far i've pooed with my Shikakai bar. Tonight I'm dcing with Aussie Deep,TJ Nourish Spa,Nettle,Bhrami,Bhringraj,Amla & Bhrami oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 15, 2009)

Prepoo'd with Shescentit's Green Tea & Avocado oil, did hot oil tx, applied Green Tea Shea Butter Reconstructing Deep Tx (I think that's the name), steamed for an hour, tea rinsed with mix #2, used heat cap then cowashed with AOHSR, used leave in, mositurized, and sealed. Pinned up and airdrying.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 15, 2009)

Today I cleaned my hair with a Chargin Valley soap, and then did henna. Right now I have the indigo in my hair. I am thinking of leaving in some conditioner all tomorrow. I will just wear a cute beanie to my internship


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Prepoo'd with Shescentit's Green Tea & Avocado oil, did hot oil tx, applied Green Tea Shea Butter Reconstructing Deep Tx (I think that's the name), steamed for an hour, tea rinsed with mix #2, used heat cap then cowashed with AOHSR, used leave in, mositurized, and sealed. Pinned up and airdrying.


 

Hey Shay, have you tried that Afroveda Shikakai elixir yet?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 15, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey Shay, have you tried that Afroveda Shikakai elixir yet?


 
Flowinlocks--I've been meaning to tell you about this.  I have been using it consistently since June 1st.  The first week I used it three times a week and since then every day.  I've been putting it on my edges and I can really tell the difference.  I did a before pic and when my edges are filled in I will take an after but you know I can't post anything until December .


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Flowinlocks--I've been meaning to tell you about this. I have been using it consistently since June 1st. The first week I used it three times a week and since then every day. I've been putting it on my edges and I can really tell the difference. I did a before pic and when my edges are filled in I will take an after but you know I can't post anything until December .


 
I'm gonna have to get some, dang I think the sale is over.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 16, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm gonna have to get some, dang I think the sale is over.



No!  They extended it until the end of the month, so go get yours now!


----------



## Imoan (Jul 16, 2009)

HauteHairGurl said:


> Used my shikakai bar for the first time on Saturday. My hair was squeaky clean and kind of soft so that's encouraging. I'm new to all this so I'm taking it really slow. I found out the oils I bought have mineral oil in them so I'm not sure if I want to keep using them or not. I've already got a lot of problems retaining moisture so I'm not sure if I want to battle with that just for the sake of not wasting the bottles. During my reading this weekend, I found out you're not supposed to rinse out the oil you pre-poo with before you use the bar so I'll be trying that today. I will do a hot oil treatment w/Hairveda Cocasta oil for 30 mins b/f I use the bar and see how my hair comes out this time. I hope it goes well!
> 
> Is anyone DC'ing on dry hair bf using their shikakai bar? I'm guessing that would defeat the purpose of oiling your scalp beforehand? If anyone could help, I wanted to try to DC on dry hair to see if that would help condition my hair better but I still want to use my bar.


 

I love Dc on dry hair, for me I have found that it gets to the roots/ends much better and one of my fav conditioners to use is Aubery Honeysuckle rose, or Aubrey white camellia. Talk about moisture,shine and the smell mmmmm love it.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 16, 2009)

Today I:


Pre-pooed with Amla/Vatika Mix for 7 hours
Shampooed with Shikakai Bar
DC with KeraCare Humecto
Applied Leave-In, sealed with Vatika/Castor oil mix
Braided hair for braid out (Pics on blog)
I will oil my scalp with JBCO when dry.


----------



## joib (Jul 16, 2009)

I did my first tea Tuesday and love it. My hair was soft and easy to comb. I have 1 inch of ng and was quite pleased with how soft the ng was. I will be doing teas  from now on.


----------



## Ozma (Jul 17, 2009)

Yesterday, I washed with shikakai and neem powder, then dc'd
Mixed henna powder with paprika and green tea, let it sit for 5 hours
Applied and left henna in overnight
3 rinses and co-washed
dc'd again with Lustrasilk mango+shea butter, leave-in and sealed with Vatika
wash-n-go style today


----------



## Imoan (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi to those who order from Ruchita Ayurveda, How long did it take for you to get your items, I order 15 days ago and I have not rec'd a shipping notice or anything, I emailed them twice to get the status of my order and I have heard nada back from them as of today. Odd part about it when I emailed them about there products I rec'd responses from them quick...


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 17, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Hi to those who order from Ruchita Ayurveda, How long did it take for you to get your items, I order 15 days ago and I have not rec'd a shipping notice or anything, I emailed them twice to get the status of my order and I have heard nada back from them as of today. Odd part about it when I emailed them about there products I rec'd responses from them quick...


 

It's funny you should mention this, I (hesitantly) placed an order on 7/5. I still haven't received a shipping date. I Sent an Email today, I haven't gotten a reply yet.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 17, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> You tried to stray but you had to come back home.I'm loving the bun in your siggy.


..yes, I had to come back home and now my hair is happy, happy, happy!

Thank you so much.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 17, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> It's funny you should mention this, I (hesitantly) placed an order on 7/5. I still haven't received a shipping date. I Sent an Email today, I haven't got a reply yet.



me 2, i ordered on 7/5 as well.


----------



## hurricane (Jul 17, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> me 2, i ordered on 7/5 as well.


___________________________________________________________

*Uh oh*


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2009)

hurricane said:


> ___________________________________________________________
> 
> *Uh oh*


 
Oh my damn! I hope ya'll get your products especially since I was the one saying I ordered 2x and had no issues.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 17, 2009)

its okay, I didn't order much.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 17, 2009)

I ordered about $40.00 worth, thank goodness I paid thru paypal. Did anyone else notice the discount code didn't work?


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 17, 2009)

I only placed my order with Ruchita on the 12th, but the discount did work...


----------



## Aggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Hi to those who order from Ruchita Ayurveda, How long did it take for you to get your items, I order 15 days ago and I have not rec'd a shipping notice or anything, I emailed them twice to get the status of my order and I have heard nada back from them as of today. Odd part about it when I emailed them about there products I rec'd responses from them quick...



ETA: Oh yeah, this happened to me too. When I was enquiring about putting an order through to them, I got an immediate response but when I emailed them about why I haven't gotten a shipping notification, there was no response, so I thought "things that make ya go, Hmmm".



flowinlocks said:


> It's funny you should mention this, I (hesitantly) placed an order on 7/5. I still haven't received a shipping date. I Sent an Email today, I haven't gotten a reply yet.


 
It took me about 2 months to get my order from them myself. I don't think I will be ordering from them again. I'll stick with others like www.fromnaturewithlove.com, www.amazon.com, www.theindianfoodstore.com, and www.mehndiskinart.com. I never have any issues from these vendors.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2009)

Aggie said:


> It took me about 2 months to get my order from them myself. I don't think I will be ordering from them again. I'll stick with others like www.fromnaturewithlove.com, www.amazon.com, www.theindianfoodstore.com, and www.mehndiskinart.com. I never have any issues from these vendors.


 
You got your order so that's good.  I hope the same happens for everyone else.  I've been eyeing mehndiskinart because I think I want to buy in bulk next time.


----------



## simcha (Jul 17, 2009)

It took me about 2 months to get my order from them myself. I don't think I will be ordering from them again. I'll stick with others like www.fromnaturewithlove.com, www.amazon.com, www.theindianfoodstore.com, and www.mehndiskinart.com. I never have any issues from these vendors.[/QUOTE]


Yes, the last time I ordered from ruchita I didn't receive my order for a long time.  I think I'm just going to stick with From Nature with Love.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 18, 2009)

Guys I recieved an e-mail saying that they are moving and so it is taking longer for them to get their orders out.  

Regardless I will not going to be using them gain. I'm just going to stick with Mountain Rose Herbs, Mehandi, and From Nature With Love.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 18, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> Guys I recieved an e-mail saying that they are moving and so it is taking longer for them to get their orders out.
> 
> Regardless I will not going to be using them gain. I'm just going to stick with Mountain Rose Herbs, Mehandi, and From Nature With Love.


 


I just got the same email.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 18, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Oh my damn! I hope ya'll get your products especially since I was the one saying I ordered 2x and had no issues.


 


It's not your fault Shay.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2009)

I Henna'd on Thursday with Nupur. It's okay but I don't think I'll use it again without adding conditioner to the mix.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 18, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I Henna'd on Thursday with Nupur. It's okay but I don't think I'll use it again without adding conditioner to the mix.


 

I been so lazy about doing Henna lately, I think I'll just start adding it to my cond. mixes.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 18, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I ordered about $40.00 worth, thank goodness I paid thru paypal. Did anyone else notice the discount code didn't work?


 

HUm did you use LHCF15, I notice when I did lower case it didnt take, but then when I did caps it did, also I rec'd an email as to why my order is delayed, wont be shipped out til after 25th; they are moving to a new location but I dont like the fact that when I told them I would be ordering how come then they did not let me know they would be moving... oh well this was my first time ordering from them might be my last...  I did like the fact that they offered us a discount and the prices where reasonable.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> ETA: Oh yeah, this happened to me too. When I was enquiring about putting an order through to them, I got an immediate response but when I emailed them about why I haven't gotten a shipping notification, there was no response, so I thought "things that make ya go, Hmmm".
> 
> 
> 
> It took me about 2 months to get my order from them myself. I don't think I will be ordering from them again. I'll stick with others like www.fromnaturewithlove.com, www.amazon.com, www.theindianfoodstore.com, and www.mehndiskinart.com. I never have any issues from these vendors.


 
Aggie, how does ordering from amazon work? thanks


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 18, 2009)

Henna'd today with Karishma. I am loving the color this second time around. I will be applying henna every 3 weeks. During the week I oil my scalp and hair with coconut oil, vatika frosting, and my other oils (alternating). On weekends when I don't henna, I will use a combination of my other powders for a treatment.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 18, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> It's not your fault Shay.


 
Thanks for saying that.  I know it isn't but for some reason I feel a little guilty.  I'm weird sometimes .


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 18, 2009)

Oops forgot to post what I did to my hair.  I prepoo'd with Shescentit's Green Tea & Avocado Oil for 4 hours, then used heat cap for an hour, dc'd with steam with Sitrinillah for an hour.  Kept sitrinillah in overnight, rinsed, did tea rinse with mix #3, used heat cap, rinsed, cowashed with Hairveda's Moist PRO, acv rinse, leave in, moisturized, and sealed.  Pinned up to airdry.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 18, 2009)

I am sitting here right now dc'ing with an alma rinse. I just boiled some water and added a teaspoon and a half of Alma powder and some black castor oil. My kinky twists are baggied this now...When I rinse this out, I will DC with Herbal Essences LTR conditoner for long hair: Yup! 

ETA: I rinsed and left some conditioner in my braids as a leave in..My hair feels so moist and yummy!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 19, 2009)

I pooed today with Njoi Creations herbal poo bar.  Did Emergencee treatment followed by Shescentit Super Soft Honey Conditioning rinse. Did acv rinse, applied KBB Hair Milk as leave-in condish.  Used Afroveda Shea Amla cream sealed with Priti Bohdi Rice Bran Hair Oil (also Afroveda), twisted hair with QB OHHB.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 19, 2009)

reshma henna + 1 egg today for 4 hours. Then dc with EQP Intense for 45 min with heat + 20 extra no heat. Hair felt AWESOME! I think henna and egg is my new BFF. Hair felt supa smuve.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 19, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> reshma henna + 1 egg today for 4 hours. Then dc with EQP Intense for 45 min with heat + 20 extra no heat. Hair felt AWESOME! I think henna and egg is my new BFF. Hair felt supa smuve.


Are you using henna to get the color or just for the conditioning factor? Wondering because today was my first time DC-ing right after the henna, and I am just wondering if it affects the color.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 19, 2009)

I do it 4 conditioning. I indigo monthly.


----------



## swalker31 (Jul 19, 2009)

I got my mountain ebony oil from herbalremedy.in, I'm so excited to use it!!! I'll definitely post an update if its worth the purchase.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I been so lazy about doing Henna lately, I think *I'll just start adding it to my cond. mixes*.


 
FL, I was adding it to  my ayurveda spritzer for my braids and it worked really well that way so I know this will be fine.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

I just mixed some henna and waiting only an hour for the color to release because I am using it mostly for conditioning, thickening and strength today more so than for color. I will do another treatment next Sunday as well I think.

ETA: Also just scritched my scalp with some brahmi and coconut oils.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

Imoan said:


> HUm did you use LHCF15, I notice when I did lower case it didnt take, but then when I did caps it did, also I rec'd an email as to why my order is delayed, wont be shipped out til after 25th; they are moving to a new location but I dont like the fact that when I told them I would be ordering how come then they did not let me know they would be moving... oh well this was my first time ordering from them might be my last... I did like the fact that they offered us a discount and the prices where reasonable.


 
Honestly, I prefer excellent customer service over low prices anyday. I know this way, I will not be dissapointed and the less I get angry, the better it is for my overall health. That's what really matters to me.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Aggie, how does ordering from amazon work? thanks


 

Sorry I took so long to respond Imoan. I was unable to check in as usual yesterday because I was so busy yesterday. Ordering from amazon is a piece of cake for me. As soon as you order, you get an email confiramtion of your oder and a time of when you can expect it. As a matter of fact, I have a sign-in account with them, so I can check how soon the companies will ship out my order and you can always upgrade shipping speed too, for an extra fee of course. 

Thing is though, there are many merchants that sell their products through amazon, which IMO is almost like a broker, I guess and you will find if you order from differnet merchants on amazon, that your orders may not all arrive at the same time. HTH


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> reshma henna + 1 egg today for 4 hours. Then dc with EQP Intense for 45 min with heat + 20 extra no heat. Hair felt AWESOME! I think henna and egg is my new BFF. Hair felt supa smuve.


 
Thanks for this idea Hericane. When my henna releases, I will be adding an egg and oils to it just before applying it to my hair. I don't know what I will be using to DC with yet though.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Sorry I took so long to respond Imoan. I was unable to check in as usual yesterday because I was so busy yesterday. Ordering from amazon is a piece of cake for me. As soon as you order, you get an email confiramtion of your oder and a time of when you can expect it. As a matter of fact, I have a sign-in account with them, so I can check how soon the companies will ship out my order and you can always upgrade shipping speed too, for an extra fee of course.
> 
> Thing is though, there are many merchants that sell their products through amazon, which IMO is almost like a broker, I guess and you will find if you order from differnet merchants on amazon, that your orders may not all arrive at the same time. HTH


 I'll have to co-sign with Aggie Amazon is great. I used to just buy books and then I started ordering most of my hair products with them. They track you orders and do feedbacks with the companies if there is problems.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 19, 2009)

ltown said:


> I'll have to co-sign with Aggie Amazon is great. I used to just buy books and then I started ordering most of my hair products with them. They track you orders and do feedbacks with the companies if there is problems.



Co-signing as well.  Amazon is great for getting hair products.  Do check the shipping costs though, they can get out of control.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 19, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> Co-signing as well. Amazon is great for getting hair products. *Do check the shipping costs though, they can get out of control.[/quote*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think this is the reason I didn't order from them. I filled my cart but when I looked at the shipping. However I do agree with Aggie, good customer service does prevail over price. I have ordered other things from them in the past with no problems.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

I henna'ed my hair today for conditioning and strengthening only - not for color. I cowashed it out with David Babaii Amplifying Conditioner and v05 Sun Kissed Rasberry Conditioner. I followed it up with a 5 minute protein treatment of an egg, evoo, MT, CON Reconstructor and honey. I am now DCing with Jason Naturals Biotin Conditioner and Joico Color Endure Conditioner and some hot evoo. I think I am going to leave it in overnight and wash it out in the morning.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 20, 2009)

Yesterday I:
*DC with Vitale Hair Monayisse on Dry Hair
*Washed that out with a Fenugreek, Hibiscus and Brahmi Tea Rinse
*Followed that with an Aussie Moist co-wash
*Added leave-in, wrap lotion and wet wrapped my hair

Today my hair is quite straight, soft and moisturized.


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 20, 2009)

A couple of days ago I baggied overnight with my Ayurvedic conditioner. Last night I parted my hair and moisturized w/ coconut butter (did another overnight baggie with this). I plan to wash later this morning and maybe follow up with a bit of a protein condish/treatment.

I'm loving this!


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thanks for this idea Hericane. When my henna releases, I will be adding an egg and oils to it just before applying it to my hair. I don't know what I will be using to DC with yet though.



So, how'd it turn out Aggie? Hope you had great results too!


----------



## Aspire (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok  . . . back from vacation.  I ended up skimping some while away but still used my amla and shikakai mixtures while cowashing with AM.  Saturday I used my amla/kalpi tone mix with brahmi and henna mixed with AO HR.  Left it on overnight.  Protein with Hariveda and then co-washed with AM.  LTR leave-in with CO seal.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 20, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Thanks for saying that.  I know it isn't but for some reason I feel a little guilty.  I'm weird sometimes .




I'm feeling guilty myself.  I was pushing them as well.  My problem is that they are the only ones I have sees so far who have kalpi tone so I guess I am stuck with them.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 20, 2009)

Aspire said:


> I'm feeling guilty myself.  I was pushing them as well.  My problem is that they are the only ones I have sees so far who have kalpi tone so I guess I am stuck with them.



I got my kalpi tone from theindianfoodstore.com, and got my order in under a week.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Honestly, I prefer excellent customer service over low prices anyday. I know this way, I will not be dissapointed and the less I get angry, the better it is for my overall health. That's what really matters to me.


 

You are so right, Thanks


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 20, 2009)

Imoan said:


> HUm did you use LHCF15, I notice when I did lower case it didnt take, but then when I did caps it did, also I rec'd an email as to why my order is delayed, wont be shipped out til after 25th; they *are moving to a new location but I dont like the fact that when I told them I would be ordering how come then they did not let me know* *they would be moving*... oh well this was my first time ordering from them might be my last... I did like the fact that they offered us a discount and the prices where reasonable.


 

I tried it both ways and it didn't work for me. ITA to the bolded.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 20, 2009)

Aspire;8332296[B said:
			
		

> ]I'm feeling guilty myself[/B]. I was pushing them as well. My problem is that they are the only ones I have sees so far who have kalpi tone so I guess I am stuck with them.


 


Don't feel guilty, you can't control how someone runs their business.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 20, 2009)

On Thursday I henna'd and then did an indigo treatment. Yesterday I got home really late so I just quickly DC'd with stritinillah and some hibiscus and alma powder. 

I really need to get into scritching! I am going to search on how to do that.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> So, how'd it turn out Aggie? Hope you had great results too!


 
My hair felt really strong, but truth be told, my hair hates it. It is wayyy too hard for my liking and it's breaking too. So what I did was DC my hair again this morning and I'll leave it in for a while to get the softness back. I'm glad it turned out well for you but though.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I henna'ed my hair today for conditioning and strengthening only - not for color. I cowashed it out with David Babaii Amplifying Conditioner and v05 Sun Kissed Rasberry Conditioner. *I followed it up with a 5 minute protein treatment of an egg*, evoo, MT, CON Reconstructor and honey. I am now DCing with Jason Naturals Biotin Conditioner and Joico Color Endure Conditioner and some hot evoo. I think I am going to leave it in overnight and wash it out in the morning.


 
I won't be doing this again. It made my hair wayyy too hard and I didn't even leave it in long, so what I intend to do is a separate day's treatment with it minus the egg white. I will only be using the yolk from here on out. I may even add a teaspoon of mayo, aloe vera, honey and evoo to it for a deep treatment. I really wanted to like the whole egg too....


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 20, 2009)

I got my shipping notice today.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank goodness Flowinlocks!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 20, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Thank goodness Flowinlocks!


 

Hopefully it comes soon, *now* it's posted on their site that they are moving.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 20, 2009)

I did a Cassia Obovata with Brahmi on Saturday, after doing a Uttam Shikakkai shampoo and then using my shampoo bar (need another one soon) then I did a DC with AOHSR, mixed with Aveda Conditioner and a little EVOO....chile, let me tell you...my hair is beautiful.  I love it sooooo much.

I'M ONLY DOING AYURVEDA FROM NOW ON, NO MATTER HOW MANY PEOPLE TELL ME THAT CERTAIN PRODUCTS ARE THIS OR THAT!

I had to yell that out to myself as a reminder....don't stray this time!

BTW: I only did this after massaging Vatika Oil on my scalp and hair all week....my hair is happy!


----------



## nikki2229 (Jul 20, 2009)

Ladies, I am trying to make some oil with my amla powder.
I put some coconut oil and amla powder in my crock pot on low heat for the last 3 hours. It smells burnt and looks burnt. Can someone please help me.


----------



## Computer Blue (Jul 20, 2009)

nikki2229 said:


> Ladies, I am trying to make some oil with my amla powder.
> I put some coconut oil and amla powder in my crock pot on low heat for the last 3 hours. It smells burnt and looks burnt. Can someone please help me.



When I make oils like this I use the warm setting, not low for 4 hrs. The herbs still darken some, or at least look like it but it isn't burnt. If it is really burnt I would discard and make another batch. HTH


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 20, 2009)

nikki2229 said:


> Ladies, I am trying to make some oil with my amla powder.
> I put some coconut oil and amla powder in my crock pot on low heat for the last 3 hours. It smells burnt and looks burnt. Can someone please help me.


 

I usually make mine in a small pot that doesn't have settings. It's usually has a kinda burnt herb/coconut smell. The Amla turns dark in the oil. Whenever I make oils at home they usually don't smell to nice. Just make sure your heat isn't up to high.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 20, 2009)

nikki2229 said:


> Ladies, I am trying to make some oil with my amla powder.
> I put some coconut oil and amla powder in my crock pot on low heat for the last 3 hours. It smells burnt and looks burnt. Can someone please help me.


What kind of crock pot and what setting? I had bought a small crock pot from Walmart, but it didn't have a "warm" setting - only "low," "medium" and "high." I put my first batch on "low" and had that same issue. I accidentally knocked the crock pot off the top of my fridge and the ceramic pot burst into kajillion pieces (long story, involving my crazy cat...ol). So I never got to try it again. 

I went back through the threads about making oils and someone mentioned a small potpourii simmering pot. It only has one setting and it's relatively low. It's small - only holds about a cup of oil at a time, but that's about all I needed to make anyway. I let it simmer for 4 hours, and with this pot, I didn't get that "burnt" smell. You just have to make sure the heat is not too high, and it should work. It should be more of a "toasted" smell, than "burnt."


----------



## Kellum (Jul 20, 2009)

I've still been spritzing with my tea daily. Last night I did my entire regimen: 

Oiled with Vatika, EVCO, and scritched. 
Made a tea of nettle and horsetail and let that sit. 
Then made my mix of: Amla, Shikakai, Brahmi, Fenugreek, Maka, and Hibiscus.
Poursed my tea in with my mix.
Rinsed oil, then poured mix on head, let sit for 30 to 40 mins with a plastic bag. Co-washed, DC'ed, used FSP after DC, applied leave ins and sealed. My hair is great as usual. It feels soft, and strong.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 20, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> What kind of crock pot and what setting? I had bought a small crock pot from Walmart, but it didn't have a "warm" setting - only "low," "medium" and "high." I put my first batch on "low" and had that same issue. I accidentally knocked the crock pot off the top of my fridge and the ceramic pot burst into kajillion pieces (long story, involving my crazy cat...ol). So I never got to try it again.
> 
> I went back through the threads about making oils and someone mentioned a small potpourii simmeringpot*.* It only has one setting and it's relatively low. It's small - only holds about a cup of oil at a time, but that's about all I needed to make anyway. I let it simmer for 4 hours, and with this pot, I didn't get that "burnt" smell. You just have to make sure the heat is not too high, and it should work.* It should be more of a "toasted" smell, than "burnt."*




Exactly.


----------



## Ozma (Jul 20, 2009)

last night, I massaged my scalp with amla oil, and added Vatika oil to my moisturizer overnight
today, I cleansed with Swastik shikakai soap, cowashed with V05 and amla powder
mixed Mehandi powder with paprika and warm green tea+ amla oil for overnight henna treatment (I am loving the cranberry highlights I've gotten from the paprika)


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I did a Cassia Obovata with Brahmi on Saturday, after doing a Uttam Shikakkai shampoo and then using my shampoo bar (need another one soon) then I did a DC with AOHSR, mixed with Aveda Conditioner and a little EVOO....chile, let me tell you...my hair is beautiful. I love it sooooo much.
> 
> *I'M ONLY DOING AYURVEDA FROM NOW ON, NO MATTER HOW MANY PEOPLE TELL ME THAT CERTAIN PRODUCTS ARE THIS OR THAT!*
> 
> ...


 
You and me both sis. I only want to use mainly Joico and a couple of Mizani products as commercial staples but everything else I want natural/organic only. I even gave my MT to my little sister tonight - a strong indication that I am serious about this new regimen.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 20, 2009)

Prepoo'd with Shescentit's Green Tea & Avocado Oil for 2 hours, heat cap 1 hour, dc'd  1hr with Alter Ego Garlic Tx, under the steamer now for an hour.  Will tea rinse with Mix #1,put on plastic cap for 30 minutes, then heat cap for 30 minutes.  Cowash with Shikai everyday condish, acv rinse, leave in, moisturize, seal, and pin up to airdry.


----------



## beauti (Jul 20, 2009)

on saturday night i dc'd w/heat for 45min, cowashed, then oil rinsed with amla oil.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 20, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I usually make mine in a small pot that doesn't have settings. It's usually has a kinda burnt herb/coconut smell. The Amla turns dark in the oil. Whenever I make oils at home they usually don't smell to nice. Just make sure your heat isn't up to high.


 


I should also add this smell don't linger after it cools down, it just smells pretty much like herbs. My concoction I made with the Vatika oil didn't nearly as bad as when I used Parachute oil. I won't be buying this kind again.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 21, 2009)

So my hair has been a little itchy and dry lately, and that doesn't please me.  It's nothing major, just a nuisance.  So I made a happy little tea last night with neem, tulsi, amla, water, and acv.  This was to be used on my scalp ONLY, to help with the itchies.  (BTW, my god that stuff stinks to high heaven!)

I applied cocasta all on my scalp last night and massaged it in well.  I rinsed this morning and applied the tea using an applicator bottle to the scalp only.  I let it sent for 15 minutes and rinsed thoroughly.  I followed with a mix of Sitrinillah, Oyin Honey Hemp, rosewater, glycerin, and aloe vera juice to the scalp, spray leave-in condish on the strands, and then AOHC on the scalp.  My scalp doesn't itch and isn't dry at all.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 21, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> Ayurveda Challenge #3!
> Join this great bandwagon, you will NOT regret it! The benefits are endless.
> 
> 
> ...



I would like very much to join this challenge please! I have two photos in my profile. How do I post them?


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 21, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I would like very much to join this challenge please! I have two photos in my profile. How do I post them?



YAY!! You're joining.  I've been waiting for you!  Guys, Ms_CoCo37 is new, and I told her that she should definitely join because you ladies are the BOMB and would take very good care of her, just like you have me!!  Hooray!


----------



## Imoan (Jul 21, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I got my shipping notice today.


 

was it from Ruchita, I did not get a notice but I got an email of an apology and it also said my stuff was will be shipped soon


----------



## Imoan (Jul 21, 2009)

I didnt even ask could I join, sorry, also I have pic to but not sure how to post them, I wear my hair natural/twist/buns so not any fancy pictures.  One last thing, I really need to step up what I do with my hair I see all the steps some of you do w/ur hair and I tell ya I been lazy with my hair, Once a week  I pre-poo,co-wash,deep condish,leave-n, and thats it, and massage my scalp every 3days w/oil.

You guys are great on this thread, its like you can feel the love and friendliness through the computer.. wowzers....goose bumps


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 21, 2009)

Imoan said:


> I didnt even ask could I join, sorry, also I have pic to but not sure how to post them, I wear my hair natural/twist/buns so not any fancy pictures. One last thing, I really need to step up what I do with my hair I see all the steps some of you do w/ur hair and I tell ya I been lazy with my hair, Once a week I pre-poo,co-wash,deep condish,leave-n, and thats it, and massage my scalp every 3days w/oil.
> 
> You guys are great on this thread, its like you can feel the love and friendliness through the computer.. wowzers....goose bumps


 
I see your name on the list of challengers so I think you are good to go .  Also if what you are doing works for you and your hair you shouldn't change anything.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 21, 2009)

Imoan said:


> was it from Ruchita, I did not get a notice but I got an email of an apology and it also said my stuff was will be shipped soon


 

Yeah it's on the way now. I got the same email as well.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2009)

Perhaps someone from Ruchita is lurking in this forum because all of a sudden you ladies are getting shipment notifications simultaneously. Wow, shame!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay, so I tea rinsed my scalp this morning.  And was all set to wash tomorrow night, and then I realized tomorrow is my SO's only weeknight off this week, and I'll be darned if we spend the entire evening with me doing my hair!!  So I did it tonight.

I prepooed for an hour with Neelibhringradi oil.  I normally cowash, but my hair felt like it needed a pooing, so I diluted my Millcreek Henna Shampoo with some water and pooed with that.  Followed with my Philosophy Condish as a cowash.  DC'd with SitriNillah, rinsed and mixed Shescentit Avocado condish with PC as creme rinse.  Applied Aphogee provitamin leave in, followed by Afroveda Moisture Milk Condish, QB BRBC, and Afroveda Sunsilk Oil.  Detangled with Mason comb, applied Hairveda whipped gelly in sections.  Airdrying now with my boo, going under dryer for 30 soon.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I see your name on the list of challengers so I think you are good to go . Also if what you are doing works for you and your hair you shouldn't change anything.


 

I am on the list really wow did not even know it.. yahoooooo. so where do I find out how to put up pics and stuff . Thanks..


----------



## Imoan (Jul 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Perhaps someone from Ruchita is lurking in this forum because all of a sudden you ladies are getting shipment notifications simultaneously. Wow, shame!


 

Odd I was wondering the same thing, and to the fact they put up a notice about the move, after I said something about it on here.. hummm,  spokey


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 22, 2009)

Aggie or flowinlocks, please help! I'd like to have 3 ayurvedic application options for my 
3x per week hair reggie. So far i've got my herbal blend of amla, brahmi, bhringraj, and shikakai (I think thats in there ) with egg & mayo added.  and then my henna and egg mix. I was leaning toward a fenugreek and brahmi tea for my 3rd application, what do you guys think? I've got some strained fenugreek "juice" that's been in the fridge for more than 2 months I think.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 22, 2009)

I have been reading Henna threads forever and brought Jamilla henna awhile back well decide to try it today. Tue mix henna with green tea let it sit for 8 hour, then refrigerate. Today I mix the henna with white rain energizing citrus put it on my hair for hour. It was soft and I was happy seeing this was the first trial/error mix.  I did protein/DC condition hair, ayurveda tea rinse, GV leave in, seal and moistured with Vatika/shea butter.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 22, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> Aggie or flowinlocks, please help! I'd like to have 3 ayurvedic application options for my
> 3x per week hair reggie. So far i've got my herbal blend of amla, brahmi, bhringraj, and shikakai (I think thats in there ) with egg & mayo added.  and then my henna and egg mix. I was leaning toward a fenugreek and brahmi tea for my 3rd application, what do you guys think? I've got some strained fenugreek "juice" that's been in the fridge for more than 2 months I think.


 
I like the mixes so far except the addition of egg and may to the first batch. I believe that this is too much protein, especially since you will have shikakai in it. Shikakai is already quite strengthening on it's own. You may experience extreme drying issues if you leave in so much protein. 

The second one is fine but again you will need to follow up with some serious moisturizing DCing or simply use just the yolk of the egg as opposed to the whole egg. 

As far as the fenugreek and brahmi, that's fine as it is. I have a question though...did you add some kind of preservative/essential oil like rosemary eo to it before storing in the fridge so long. The teas don't normally last a long time whether in the fridge or not. I believe it's efficacy may diminish and/or it would go bad after 3 weeks if there are no preservatives of some sort is in it. HTH!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Perhaps someone from Ruchita is lurking in this forum because all of a sudden you ladies are getting shipment notifications simultaneously. Wow, shame!


 


Imoan said:


> Odd I was wondering the same thing, and to the fact they put up a notice about the move, after I said something about it on here.. hummm, spokey


 
She is a member here.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I like the mixes so far except the addition of egg and may to the first batch. I believe that this is too much protein, especially since you will have shikakai in it. Shikakai is already quite strengthening on it's own. You may experience extreme drying issues if you leave in so much protein. *I did this mix for the first time a couple of days ago and it was WONDERFUL! I have fine hair and think its protein friendly as such.  If i remember correctly, my ratio of shikakai was super low. like 3 or 4:1*
> 
> The second one is fine but again you will need to follow up with some serious moisturizing DCing or simply use just the yolk of the egg as opposed to the whole egg. *Just tried henna and egg this month. GREAT! I think Reshma must be an herbal blend because its very moisturizing too. *
> 
> As far as the fenugreek and brahmi, that's fine as it is. I have a question though...did you add some kind of preservative/essential oil like rosemary eo to it before storing in the fridge so long. The teas don't normally last a long time whether in the fridge or not. I believe it's efficacy may diminish and/or it would go bad after 3 weeks if there are no preservatives of some sort is in it. HTH!


 *I don't think it did. It doesn't smell "different" or look green. How could I tell if it was bad?*


----------



## Aspire (Jul 23, 2009)

Cassia and Amla/Kalpi tone mix w VO5 MM Cowash.  I need to buy some more powders, because I basically have maka, brahmi, and kalor kapuchi (?) left.  Has anyone tried the Amla oil from NWL yet?  I keep saying I am going to buy it, but have not because of the shipping for one item.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 23, 2009)

Hiya MCrzyGr,

I just noticed . . . my name wasn't added to challenge (joined 7/3).  Just wanna make sure I get credit girl since this is probably one of the few I will keep posting to.  Schedule has been crazy, can barely keep my eyes open. . .

Can you add me?  Thanks!!


----------



## Ozma (Jul 23, 2009)

oiled last night with amla/Vatika mix
later today, I'll do a henna gloss with my leftover henna+v05+neem+shikakai+amla powders


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> YAY!! You're joining. I've been waiting for you! Guys, Ms_CoCo37 is new, and I told her that she should definitely join because you ladies are the BOMB and would take very good care of her, just like you have me!! Hooray!


 
Thanks for pointing me this way Ronnieaj!  

I need all the help I can get.  Right now I'm trying to find an Indian grocery store here in Atlanta to get my goodies!  I've been reading up a little on it and I want to try the diet too.


----------



## nikki2229 (Jul 23, 2009)

I oiled my hair with amla oil. I made a tea rinse with cassia, amla, and hibiscus and then used the powder from the tea to make a paste. I mixed the paste with V05, rinsed, and I am now DC'ing with AO HSR and coconut oil.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Thanks for pointing me this way Ronnieaj!
> 
> I need all the help I can get. Right now I'm trying to find an Indian grocery store here in Atlanta to get my goodies! I've been reading up a little on it and I want to try the diet too.


I have a link (at home), of a website where you can look up Indian grocery stores by state. I thought I got it from LHCF, but I can't remember. Anywho, I can post it when I go home for lunch.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 23, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I have a link (at home), of a website where you can look up Indian grocery stores by state. I thought I got it from LHCF, but I can't remember. Anywho, I can post it when I go home for lunch.



That's right!  That's how I found my stores.

Here's the general link:

http://www.thokalath.com/

And here's the one for Georgia:

http://www.thokalath.com/georgia/grocery_stores.php


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 23, 2009)

Hopefully, this weekend I will be able to purchase my list of powders & oils locally and start. I am looking to purchase the following: Hesh aritha, maka, neem, shikakai, brahmi, and amla powders along with Ramtirith brahmi oil. I was able to find sesame oil at a local mediterran store here in Memphis but they did not have any of the other oil/powders.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 23, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Hopefully, this weekend I will be able to purchase my list of powders & oils locally and start. I am looking to purchase the following: Hesh aritha, maka, neem, shikakai, brahmi, and amla powders along with Ramtirith brahmi oil. I was able to find sesame oil at a local mediterran store here in Memphis but they did not have any of the other oil/powders.



There is an Indian grocer in Cordova that carries the oils and powders.  I haven't been there in a few months, but they are usually well stocked.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 23, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> There is an Indian grocer in Cordova that carries the oils and powders.  I haven't been there in a few months, but they are usually well stocked.


Awesome....thanks so, so much for replying. By chance, is the name of the store Indian Imports? If so, that is the one I plan on going to. I sure hope that they have the powders and oil I want b/c I really do not want to order online(trying to only use/buy products locally in an attempt to save money).


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> That's right! That's how I found my stores.
> 
> Here's the general link:
> 
> ...


That's the one! That's how I found a couple of stores here...although I ended up buying products from one that an LHCF member told me about, that wasn't on the list.


----------



## Ozma (Jul 23, 2009)

The Georgia list doesn't include the store I go to:
Sai Indian Grocery
6381 Milgen Rd.
Columbus, GA 31907
Padmaja is very nice and helpful.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a thin watery paste of amla, shikakai, brahmi and kalpi tone powders sitting on my pre-oiled hair now and will follow up with a DC mix of Joico Color Endure, Mizani Moisturefuse Conditioners and some hot evoo. I think I will be doing a beer rinse as my final rinse today too.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I have a thin watery paste of amla, shikakai, brahmi and kalpi tone powders sitting on my hair now and will follow up with a DC mix of Joico Color Endure, Mizani Moisturefuse Conditioners and some hot evoo. I think I will be doing a beer rinse as my final rinse today too.


How much of each powder did you use? Or do you pre-mix all your powders? I'm trying to shore up my measurements...I always find myself either mixing too much or too little.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> How much of each powder did you use? Or do you pre-mix all your powders? I'm trying to shore up my measurements...I always find myself either mixing too much or too little.


 
I used:

2 Tbs Kalpi Tone
1 Tbs brahmi
1.5 Tbs amla and 
1/2 teasp of shikakai

I added about 3.5 - 4 cups of water to itogether and let it sit for an hour to steep.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 23, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> There is an Indian grocer in Cordova that carries the oils and powders.  I haven't been there in a few months, but they are usually well stocked.



The Cordova store is excellent! THey even agreed to ship to me in MS.  I know when I went, they had just gotten a shipment of mahabhringraj oil in that Tee had requested.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 23, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Hiya MCrzyGr,
> 
> I just noticed . . . my name wasn't added to challenge (joined 7/3).  Just wanna make sure I get credit girl since this is probably one of the few I will keep posting to.  Schedule has been crazy, can barely keep my eyes open. . .
> 
> Can you add me?  Thanks!!




Sorry I thought I had you.  You're on there now, sorry!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I used:
> 
> 2 Tbs Kalpi Tone
> 1 Tbs brahmi
> ...


OK, so yours was not a thick paste. I think I need to add more water to mine to stretch it out some. I also wasn't letting it sit, so I may try that. Thanks! I have all those powders...last time I used shikakai, brahmi and amla.I just ordered the Kalpi Tone for the first time, so I'm gonna have to snag this recipe.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I used:
> 
> 2 Tbs Kalpi Tone
> 1 Tbs brahmi
> ...


 
OOh going to try this once my order comes in, Keep the good recipes coming girl..lol


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 23, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Awesome....thanks so, so much for replying. By chance, is the name of the store Indian Imports? If so, that is the one I plan on going to. I sure hope that they have the powders and oil I want b/c I really do not want to order online(trying to only use/buy products locally in an attempt to save money).



It is India Bazaar on Fischer Steele Road.  I have never tried Indian imports.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 23, 2009)

Got my shipping notice from Ruchita, yahooo


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> OK, so yours was not a thick paste. I think I need to add more water to mine to stretch it out some. I also wasn't letting it sit, so I may try that. Thanks! I have all those powders...last time I used shikakai, brahmi and amla.I just ordered the Kalpi Tone for the first time, so I'm gonna have to snag this recipe.


 
Go for it sweetie. It really added some strength to my hair. I attribute that to the kalpi tone and shikakai powders for sure.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2009)

Imoan said:


> OOh going to try this once my order comes in, Keep the good recipes coming girl..lol


 
Let me know how you like it Imoan. I may take out the shikakai powder and add bhringraj or hibiscus petal powder next time for a more moisturizing rinse. I will update on what I will be using next. I have a few recipes I want to try and I'll list them here as I use them.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 23, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Got my shipping notice from Ruchita, yahooo


 

That's good, I actually received my products today along with a note apologizing for the delay. She also gave me a larger size of the oil I ordered. Although I didn't like that I was told about the move *after* I waited at least 10 days without a shipping notice. I do appreciate her fixing the problem, but I did suggest that she post any expected delays in advance to avoid negative feedback and to keep her customers happy.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 23, 2009)

does anyone know where I can get Kapoor Kachli? I saw it reviewed on YT and I want to try it.

Last night I did a tea rinse with shikakai, amla, and hibiscus and let it sit for about 2 hours. Then I cowashed.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 23, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Got my shipping notice from Ruchita, yahooo



Me too....I'm so excited.  I haven't tried any powders yet.  I think I'll start slowly by adding the powder to my daily co-washes.


----------



## zenith (Jul 23, 2009)

i haven't posted for a while... sowwie.

i have been applying vatika twice a day and cowashing. My crown is a bit sore. So y-day, i applied a neem paste on my scalp and left it in for 40 mins. Rinsed and DC'd with my brahmla mix.

i henna & DC tomorrow.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm dcing with ORS, AM, TJ Nourish spa, Suave Humectant, Bhrami, Bhringraj, and Hibiscus. This is my first time trying the Hibiscus, Aggie raves about it and I can see why. I think my hair is gonna turn out really soft.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 23, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> That's good, I actually received my products today along with a note apologizing for the delay. She also gave me a larger size of the oil I ordered. Although I didn't like that I was told about the move *after* I waited at least 10 days without a shipping notice. I do appreciate her fixing the problem, but I did suggest that she post any expected delays in advance to avoid negative feedback and to keep her customers happy.


Would you order from her again? I don't want to risk it but I really want some powders which are harder to find


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 23, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I have a link (at home), of a website where you can look up Indian grocery stores by state. I thought I got it from LHCF, but I can't remember. Anywho, I can post it when I go home for lunch.



Cassandra that would be great!!! I printed out a few threads to see what I need to get, there was a lot of info. I'm not sure about where to begin.

I will make it my goal to find a store and maybe the store clerk can help me find what I need.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 23, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> *Would you order from her again*? I don't want to risk it but I really want some powders which are harder to find


 


I have mixed feelings about this, On one hand some of the members have had a few issues with this vendor. To my knowledge they have all been resolved. Usually after posting in here or filing a dispute. However there have also been members who have reported fast service and they are satisfied with their products. Plus she offers a discount to LHCF members. Although I couldn't get this to work for me. So to answer your question, it would be a maybe. If I continued to see good reviews I might be tempted to order again. My products did ship fast after I received my notice and I was overall satisfied with my order. I suggest paying with paypal with any vendor just as a back up.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 24, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> That's right! That's how I found my stores.
> 
> Here's the general link:
> 
> ...


 



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Cassandra that would be great!!! I printed out a few threads to see what I need to get, there was a lot of info. I'm not sure about where to begin.
> 
> I will make it my goal to find a store and maybe the store clerk can help me find what I need.


I posted it above for ya....Ronnieaj posted it yesterday.  This is the same link I was going to post.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 24, 2009)

Yesterday I followed wash #2 of my regimen, airdryed and then did a dry wrap.  Pics and elaboration on my blog.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey ladies, do you think it would be alright to add alma powder to my conditioner and water braid spray? I want to start using the powders at a greater frequency. I dont feel like I am using them often enough.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 24, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Hey ladies, do you think it would be alright to add alma powder to my conditioner and water braid spray? I want to start using the powders at a greater frequency. I dont feel like I am using them often enough.




Definitely, many people here use the powders in conditioners and daily spritzes.  Longhairdontcare has a good tutorial on adding the powders to conditioner and we usually infuse the water with powders for a spray.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Go for it sweetie. It really added some strength to my hair. I attribute that to the kalpi tone and shikakai powders for sure.


 

I did order a box of Kalpi tone since it will be my first time trying it,  so do you use more of the kalpi tone than the other powders?  If kalpi tone has everything in it why use other powders?, how often can you use Kalpi tone?  Sorry for all the ?? still learning about Kalpi Tone


----------



## Aggie (Jul 24, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> does anyone know where I can get Kapoor Kachli? I saw it reviewed on YT and I want to try it.
> 
> Last night I did a tea rinse with shikakai, amla, and hibiscus and let it sit for about 2 hours. Then I cowashed.


 
I got mine from www.ruchita.mybisi.com. I have not used it yet so I don't have any personal reviews on it just yet.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 24, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Hey ladies, do you think it would be alright to add alma powder to my conditioner and water braid spray? I want to start using the powders at a greater frequency. I dont feel like I am using them often enough.


 
Yes you can. A lot of us are making an actual ayurveda tea rinse, straining it and adding it as a braid spritzer. I usually put a few drops of rosemary essential oil to mine to preserve it longer than one week. I can usually use mine for about 3 weeks before it starts to go a little rancid but that may be because I live in such a very hot climate too.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 24, 2009)

Imoan said:


> I did order a box of Kalpi tone since it will be my first time trying it, so do you use more of the kalpi tone than the other powders? If kalpi tone has everything in it why use other powders?, how often can you use Kalpi tone? Sorry for all the ?? still learning about Kalpi Tone


 
Imoan, you don't NEED to add any other powder to the kalpi tone. I do it because I like a little extra strength sometimes or a little extra moisture sometimes. If you would like to, you can use the kalpi tone by itself and I will do one of these pretty soon I think. 

Kalpi tone is natural just like the other powders so if you want to use it 3 times a week you can, but it is not necessary. I myself don't cowash daily so I will use it once or twice a week because it keeps my hair nice and dark. When I am all braided up in my extensions again, I will be making an ayurveda spritzer with kalpi tone in it for my braids.


----------



## guudhair (Jul 24, 2009)

Does anyone mix these powders with their conditioner to cowash instead of making the tea rinse?...if so, what conditioner and herbs do you use?...how much and how often?...do/did you get the same results as you did when using the rinse?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 24, 2009)

guudhair said:


> Does anyone mix these powders with their conditioner to cowash instead of making the tea rinse?...if so, what conditioner and herbs do you use?...how much and how often?...do/did you get the same results as you did when using the rinse?


 
Yes I do, but please forgive me, I'm very detailed so here's mine:







*LadyAggie's Ayurveda Co-Wash Conditioning Recipe.*

I got this idea from one of our beloved member and sista off LHCF and fotki and she knows who she is DG,lol. All I can say to you girl is thanks a million for posting your recipe so all of us can see and learn more about how to put a recipe like this together. I must give a big shout out to my girl MedMunky for all her tireless efforts at helping me out with my FENUGREEK RECIPE as well. I hope that in my efforts to tweak this recipe, that some of the ladies can learn something from me too. HHG ladies.

*What you will need: 
*
1 TPS of shikakai powder (for strength)
1 TBS of bhringraj powder (for moisture - may use this or hibiscus petal powder)
1 TBS of hibiscus petal powder (for more moisture, but not needed)
1 TBS of brahmi powder (for strength, growth and moisture)
5 drops of rosemary essential oil
5 drops of lavender essential oil
¼ cup of coconut oil
¼ cup of bhringraj oil
½ cup of suave or tressemme conditioner (or any other cheap one preferably without cones but not absolutely necessary) 
Amla/shikakai/Vatika oil for oiling hair & scalp before applying the recipe
Distilled water
A bowl 
A whip
fenugreek seed powder (optional) See bottom for a further tweaked version of this recipe.
Gloves (optional)
1 Plastic cap

*Recipe:* 
Mix all ingredients together with enough distilled water to make a paste. The consistency should be like that of yogurt. Oil your hair and scritch your scalp well with either amla, shikakai, or vatika oil. Apply mixed conditioner to properly oiled hair from roots to ends and scritched scalp as you would your normal conditioner, put on a plastic cap and leave on for 15-20 minutes or longer if desired. Thoroughly wash out under running water until all herbs are gone. This may take a few minutes. You may use some additional cheapie conditioner to aid in the removal of the herbs. 

In order for this to be a deeper conditioner, simply substitute the suave/tressemme for a thicker more moisturizing conditioner. You may leave it on the hair for half an hour or longer with a plastic cap on and wrapped with a hot towel. Wash out the same way as above. 

With both treatments, it is advised to do a moisturizing deep conditioning treatment for 45 minutes to an hour under a hooded dryer or a conditioning heat cap.

Please note that this recipe can be multiplied to make and save time for about 4 treatments at a time, maybe more if desired. 

Another way to tweak this recipe is to make a fenugreek seed tea rinse with the distilled water and use that for mixing the ingredients together instead of using just plain distilled water. 

*The FENUGREEK SEED TEA RINSE mixture would include about:* 
3 oz of fenugreek seed powder,
3 oz of coconut oil and mixed with about 
5 cups of distilled water, 
let it come to a boil and allow to cool for a few minutes, strain, (I use a stocking cap for straining) then mix in the above recipe. 

The fenugreek will give added strength, conditioning, softness, slip and shine to your hair. It is also known to speed up hair growth. The extra fenugreek liquid can be refrigerated for later use alone or mixed with other powders.

*MY REVIEW OF THIS CO-WASH:
*
Wow my hair feels GREAT! This has been my best co-wash ever!!!. I have never used these powders and had this soft a hair before...... NEVER before this conditioner. It was not drying at all.

Aggie

I copied this from my fotki album and pasted it here. Youdo not have to use the fenugreek tea rinse - you can use distilled water only if you wish for the cowash. HTH!


----------



## joib (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Aggie, I am braiding my hair for low mani hair style. How do you oil the length of your braids? Are you using synthetic hair? How much extra products are you using? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 24, 2009)

joib said:


> Hi Aggie, I am braiding my hair for low mani hair style.
> 
> How do you oil the length of your braids?
> *I don't. I simply spray them with Afican Royale BRX Braid Spray daily.*
> ...


 
It was not a problem joib, glad to help.


----------



## myronnie (Jul 24, 2009)

Aggie , you and flowinlocks are the masters of ayurveda! Go on girls


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 24, 2009)

I just gave my self a powder rinse...I boiled water and added Amla powder and a Henna powder that has amla brahmi, shikaki, coffee, etc and I added some Hairveda Cocasta Oil for good measure (though I think I was too heavy handed with the oil). I left this rinse in my hair for twenty minutes then cowashed with HE LTR. I sealed with African Royale BRX spray....good night folks!!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 25, 2009)

myronnie said:


> Aggie , you and flowinlocks are the masters of ayurveda! Go on girls


 
Thank you myronnie, , you girls are great too though.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 25, 2009)

I henna'ed my hair last night, washed it out this morning and now DCing all day today. I will wash it out sometime this evening and apply my MN.

Last night my henna consisted of henna, brahmi, kalpi tone, amla, ginger root and bhringraj powders, coconut milk and lime and a little bit of hot water, lastly some shikakai oil. It was very softening and it helped loosen my curls a little bit and allowed me to detangle just a tad bit better. I will try it again for better results in a couple of weeks.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 25, 2009)

guudhair said:


> Does anyone mix these powders with their conditioner to cowash instead of making the tea rinse?...if so, what conditioner and herbs do you use?...how much and how often?...do/did you get the same results as you did when using the rinse?


 

I mix the powders with cond. all the time. I use a cheapie cond. like Suave or Aussie Moist for cowashing. And my more heavier, richer conds. for dcing. What I mix in depends on what I'm trying to acheive. I use Amla, Skikakai, & Bhrami when I want to cleanse. Although I'm currently hooked on the Shikakai bar. For strength, growth, and moisture. I mix Bhringraj, Bhrami, Amla, Nettle, and Horsetail if it's early, because Horsetail hypes me up. The differience I have noticed with mixing with cond. instead of doing the paste or teas is, the paste mixed with water is more potent and I have to rinse sooner and follow up with a dc. So my theory way why not skip a step and mix with cond., and save a step if I have to cond. anyway? I do mix with water every now and then when I want a stronger treatment. The teas stop shedding in their tracks and on my hair seem to act as a protein, so I have to be careful not to incorporate too much Protien from my cond. when I'm doing these. I usually do tea rinses a few times a month. Although I'm liking the idea of the spritz you guys are doing. I usually save my Fenugreek for tea rinses along with Bhrami, Bhriningraj, and Amla. Also for some reason when I mix in Horsetail and Nettle my hair comes out suuuper soft. Lol, I'm pretty lazy in my approach when it comes to Ayurveda, so mixing the herbs with cond. has been a God send for me. I forgot to add , I tend to do more of the tea rinsing near the end of my relaxer stretch. When my roots are really tight, It makes rinsing the powders/pastes a tad bit harder.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 25, 2009)

Aggie my review of the Hibiscus powder is good, the only thing is the other night when I did my treatment I was tired because I didn't get off work till 9:30, so I think I mixed a tad too much powder in my cond. Also I don't think I rinsed well because my scalp itched like crazy that night. I pooed with the Shikakai bar yesterday and cond. with Aussie Moist, and it felt much better. I'll make sure I have enough energy before attempting this the next time. My hair did however come out soft and I liked the way it smelled. I can't wait to try it in a tea. I ordered some Hibiscus oil from Afroveda.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 25, 2009)

Checking in.  Scritched hair last night with Shikakai oil, applied Cocasta to length of hair, left in overnight.  Pooed this morning with CON red mixed with shikakai and amla powder.  DC'd with mix of Miss Jessie's rapid recovery treament, CON Reconstructing condish, JBCO, avocado oil, and Bragg's amino acids.  Left in for hour without heat, 10 minutes with heat.  Rinsed and applied QB CTDG to hair, left for 5 minutes and detangled hair.  Rinsed, applied acv rinse.  Applied KBB Hair Milk, followed by QB AOHC and Afroveda Hibiscus oil to hair in sections.  Currently twisting with Afroveda Cocolatte Moisture Mask and JC Leave-in.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 25, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> Checking in. Scritched hair last night with Shikakai oil, applied Cocasta to length of hair, left in overnight. Pooed this morning with CON red mixed with shikakai and amla powder. DC'd with mix of Miss Jessie's rapid recovery treament, CON Reconstructing condish, JBCO, avocado oil, and Bragg's amino acids. Left in for hour without heat, 10 minutes with heat. Rinsed and applied QB CTDG to hair, left for 5 minutes and detangled hair. Rinsed, applied acv rinse. Applied KBB Hair Milk, followed by QB AOHC and *Afroveda Hibiscus oil* to hair in sections. Currently twisting with Afroveda Cocolatte Moisture Mask and JC Leave-in.


 

How do you like this oil?


----------



## Ltown (Jul 25, 2009)

I prepoo/cowash with amla/shikaki,make/brahmi/hib with VO5 tea therapy,dc, tea rinse with amla/fenugreek/brahmi/nettle, leave in cantu, oil/moisture.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 25, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> How do you like this oil?


 


Ronnieaj said:


> Checking in. Scritched hair last night with Shikakai oil, applied Cocasta to length of hair, left in overnight. Pooed this morning with CON red mixed with shikakai and amla powder. DC'd with mix of Miss Jessie's rapid recovery treament, CON Reconstructing condish, JBCO, avocado oil, and Bragg's amino acids. Left in for hour without heat, 10 minutes with heat. Rinsed and applied QB CTDG to hair, left for 5 minutes and detangled hair. Rinsed, applied acv rinse. Applied KBB Hair Milk, followed by QB AOHC and Afroveda Hibiscus oil to hair in sections. Currently twisting with Afroveda Cocolatte Moisture Mask and JC Leave-in.


 
How did u like the CMM I have that in my cart to order on the 30th, did u make your shikakai oil? thanks


----------



## Imoan (Jul 25, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Aggie my review of the Hibiscus powder is good, the only thing is the other night when I did my treatment I was tired because I didn't get off work till 9:30, so I think I mixed a tad too much powder in my cond. Also I don't think I rinsed well because my scalp itched like crazy that night. I pooed with the Shikakai bar yesterday and cond. with Aussie Moist, and it felt much better. I'll make sure I have enough energy before attempting this the next time. My hair did however come out soft and I liked the way it smelled. I can't wait to try it in a tea. I ordered some Hibiscus oil from Afroveda.


 
I loveeeeee HP, it makes my hair so soft, and gives it a burgundy tint, I use it alot had to order 2lbs of it again from FNWL.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't make my oils yet, so this was a store bought shikakai oil.  I'm trying to use it up because it has mineral oil in it, and then I'll start trying to make my own.

I really like the Hibiscus Oil.  It smells like jasmine and is light in texture.  I've also used it as a prepoo before and liked it that way.  I'm thinking of adding it to my MT mix too, since it has MSM in it.  Light, non-greasy, smells good, and my hair feels moisturized.  What more could I ask for?

I also like the Cocolatte MM.  I layered this on top of QB AOHC and the Hibiscus oil and the KBB Hair Milk, so there was a lot of product in my hair.  This doesn't have too thick of a texture; I think it's thinner than the Shea Amla.  It absorbed well, a little too well in some spots because I had to reapply in a few areas.  I'll give it a couple more days before I give a definitive assessment.  If my hair still feels moisturized on Monday it gets a big 2 thumbs up.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 26, 2009)

Imoan said:


> I did order a box of Kalpi tone since it will be my first time trying it,  so do you use more of the kalpi tone than the other powders?  If kalpi tone has everything in it why use other powders?, how often can you use Kalpi tone?  Sorry for all the ?? still learning about Kalpi Tone



I know this was for Aggie, but I use Kalpi Tone up to twice/week.  My hair loves it, but I do add extra amla.  I would try just a little the first time and see how your hair likes it.  If it does, then try again a week later.  If your hair is still doing well, try a mid week with your co-wash.  I know it has a little of everything, but you can still tip the balance by adding more of other powders.  When my hair needs extra conditioning or moisture, I add brahmi or maka as well, but the Amla/Kalpi Tone is my normal mix.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 26, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Aggie my review of the Hibiscus powder is good, the only thing is the other night when I did my treatment I was tired because I didn't get off work till 9:30, so I think I mixed a tad too much powder in my cond. Also I don't think I rinsed well because my scalp itched like crazy that night. I pooed with the Shikakai bar yesterday and cond. with Aussie Moist, and it felt much better. I'll make sure I have enough energy before attempting this the next time. My hair did however come out soft and I liked the way it smelled. I can't wait to try it in a tea. I ordered some Hibiscus oil from Afroveda.


 
Woo hoo, I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 26, 2009)

Oiled scalp and strands with Amla and coconut oil last night.
Co-washed today with Kalpi Tone, Hibiscus powder, coconut oil and VO5 conditioner.   DCing currently with Banana Brulee.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok my review on the Kalpi Tone, I used 2 tlbs. of Kalpi tone and 1 tlbs. of each Bhrami and Hibiscus for added moisture. I mixed it with Suave Humectant because I wanted this as a cowash . A weird thing happened. The powders started to swell as usual, but this time the mixture separated and the water from the cond. stayed on top. It quickly became very runny. I tried to use it anyway, but it was drippy mess. I had red juice dripping every where. The only time I get this is when I use Indigo or if I mix the powders with water first then add cond., but never with cond. alone. By the time I was done the sink vanity was a mess from me trying to get it into my hair. Fast forward, as soon as this mixture hit my head it started to itch. I'm hoping I'm not allergic to the Hibiscus. It was so messy that I rinsed in 5 mins. My hair felt clean and soft. I can already tell that I'll be using Kalpi Tone for cleansing and not dcing unless I tweak this recipe. My hair takes Shikakai powder in small doses and for a short amount of time. It doesn't like Aritha at all, so I'm kinda glad it was off in 5 mins. I'm sitting here now with Suave and Aussie Moist on my hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 26, 2009)

I can't remember if I reported in at all last week.  I'm following the routine I laid out to a t so I tea rinsed 3x last week.  Things are going really well.  My hair is soooo soft.  I also figured out when I tea rinse that my waves are really defined.  I like that.  Matter of fact I love that. I think I figured this out before but forgot because I stopped using ayurveda for a minute.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 26, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok my review on the Kalpi Tone, I used 2 tlbs. of Kalpi tone and 1 tlbs. of each Bhrami and Hibiscus for added moisture. I mixed it with Suave Humectant because I wanted this as a cowash . A weird thing happened. The powders started to swell as usual, but this time the mixture separated and the water from the cond. stayed on top. It quickly became very runny. I tried to use it anyway, but it was drippy mess. I had red juice dripping every where. The only time I get this is when I use Indigo or if I mix the powders with water first then add cond., but never with cond. alone. By the time I was done the sink vanity was a mess from me trying to get it into my hair. Fast forward, as soon as this mixture hit my head it started to itch. I'm hoping I'm not allergic to the Hibiscus. It was so messy that I rinsed in 5 mins. My hair felt clean and soft. I can already tell that I'll be using Kalpi Tone for cleansing and not dcing unless I tweak this recipe. My hair takes Shikakai powder in small doses and for a short amount of time. It doesn't like Aritha at all, so I'm kinda glad it was off in 5 mins. I'm sitting here now with Suave and Aussie Moist on my hair.



My first Ayurvedic co-wash today was almost the same mixture.  I used VO5 instead of Suave, but my mixture also seperated.  I thought the separation was normal. 
Do you think it was the Kalpi Tone or Hibiscus that caused the seperation?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 26, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> My first Ayurvedic co-wash today was almost the same mixture. I used VO5 instead of Suave, but my mixture also separated. *I thought the separation was normal*.
> Do you think it was the Kalpi Tone or Hibiscus that caused the separation?


 

I never get this, I know Suave is not as thick as my other conds., but I never had this issue in the past. I'm new to Kalpi Tone and Hibiscus. I'm kinda thinking it was the Kalpi tone, because I made batch the other night and it didn't separate. I used Hibiscus, Bhrami, Bhringraj, ORS, and cheapie conds. mixed in. Granted the cond. itself was thicker, but still. And the weird part also was the fact that it turned from creamy to runny before my eyes. Like some sort of weird reaction. I don't know, but I just rinsed my cond. out and my hair is really soft. Maybe I'll use these as teas. Aggie where are you?


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 26, 2009)

This was my first use of the powders so I didn't know what to expect.   It wasn't extremely runny because I didn't use a lot of conditioner.  I was able to get it in my hair without too much mess, and I left it in for an hour.  My hair felt nice after the rinse and I can't wait to see how it feels after my DC rinses out.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 26, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> This was my first use of the powders so I didn't know what to expect. It wasn't extremely runny because I didn't use a lot of conditioner. I was able to get it in my hair without too much mess, and I left it in for an hour. My hair felt nice after the rinse and I can't wait to see how it feels after my DC rinses out.


 


Normally I put a few spoons of whatever powder in a bowl and mix with cond. till it turns creamy and smooth, kinda like a thick cake batter. And it doesn't run.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 26, 2009)

Aspire said:


> I know this was for Aggie, but I use Kalpi Tone up to twice/week. My hair loves it, but I do add extra amla. I would try just a little the first time and see how your hair likes it. If it does, then try again a week later. If your hair is still doing well, try a mid week with your co-wash. I know it has a little of everything, but you can still tip the balance by adding more of other powders. When my hair needs extra conditioning or moisture, I add brahmi or maka as well, but the Amla/Kalpi Tone is my normal mix.


 

Hey when I post something under anyones name, I dont care who replies, I just didnt want to be redandant in my post, I am hoping my order comes monday and try the Kalpi Tone w/o mixing anything else with it, not sure if I am to do it as a paste or tea, and how much should I use, my hair is 2 inches from BSL(yahooooo)


----------



## Imoan (Jul 26, 2009)

What is Maka? .. forgot to ask this..


----------



## Ltown (Jul 26, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Normally I put a few spoons of whatever powder in a bowl and mix with cond. till it turns creamy and smooth, kinda like a thick cake batter. And it doesn't run.


Flowin, you use few spoons of several powders? I have a canister with box of amla/maka/brahmi/hibiscus and just use one spoon ful which a little of each.  I thinking maybe it not strong enough now?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 26, 2009)

Imoan said:


> What is Maka? .. forgot to ask this..


 

Another name for Bhringraj.
Maka is a creeping and moisture-loving herb; it has a short, flat or round stem and small white flowers on a long stalk. It grows 3" tall; the leaves are opposite and lance shaped. Its scientific name is eclipta alba and is also called Bhringaraj, Bhringraj, Babri, Galagara, Gunta-kalagara, Kesharaji, Kesuri, or Mochkand. It is found throughout India and the southwestern U.S.

Maka is the main herb for the hair and cirrhosis in Ayurveda. It is believed to prevent aging, maintains and rejuvenates hair, teeth, bones, memory, sight, and hearing. It also rejuvenates the kidneys and liver. As oil, it removes graying, balding, makes the hair darker, and promotes deep sleep. It also improves complexion. The root powder is used in Ayurveda for hepatitis, enlarged spleen and skin disorders. Mixed with salt, it relieves burning urine. Mixed with a little oil and applied to the head, it relieves headache.

Most interestingly is that Maka has been shown to be better at rejuvenating hair than Minoxidil. There is a scientific study that has examined this finding. The abstract can be found here:
Hair growth promoting activity of _Eclipta alba_ in male albino rats.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 26, 2009)

ltown said:


> Flowin, you use few spoons of several powders? I have a canister with box of amla/maka/brahmi/hibiscus and just use one spoon ful which a little of each. I thinking maybe it not strong enough now?


 

It's ok to have them premixed. It's easy and it saves time. As a matter of fact when I started I mixed a canister with Neem, Shikakai, and Amla for cleansing. And another one with Bhrami, Bhringraj, and Amla. I don't really use the first batch since discovering the Shikakai bar, but the second batch I have almost used up. Your mixture is strong enough, you might want to try using more than one spoon.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 26, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> It's ok to have them premixed. It's easy and it saves time. As a matter of fact when I started I mixed a canister with Neem, Shikakai, and Amla for cleansing. And Another one with Bhrami, Bhringraj, and Amla. I don't really use the first batch since discovering the Shikakai bar, but the second batch I have almost used up. You mixture is strong enough, you might want to try using more than one spoon.


I thought so too but for some reason I never ask until someone mention it. Thanks as usual you are always helpful Flowinlocks!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 26, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I never get this, I know Suave is not as thick as my other conds., but I never had this issue in the past. I'm new to Kalpi Tone and Hibiscus. I'm kinda thinking it was the Kalpi tone, because I made batch the other night and it didn't separate. I used Hibiscus, Bhrami, Bhringraj, ORS, and cheapie conds. mixed in. Granted the cond. itself was thicker, but still. And the weird part also was the fact that it turned from creamy to runny before my eyes. Like some sort of weird reaction. I don't know, but I just rinsed my cond. out and my hair is really soft. Maybe I'll use these as teas. *Aggie where are you?*


 

Right here honey. I have been MIA all day, I know and I'm sorry for that. I never mixed kalpi tone with conditioners so I never had this reaction before. I always made teas with them or used them in my henna treatments so  cn't really comment on what happened here. The kalpi tone must be very light in consistency and more so than the other powders but as to why? I couldn't say for sure. 

I will continue to use it as a rinse now that I know you have had this experience using it with a conditioner. I may try it as a cowash, the same way I do my other ayurveda cowash and see what happens to it. I'll report after I've tried it but not sure when that will be though.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Right here honey. I have been MIA all day, I know and I'm sorry for that. I never mixed kalpi tone with conditioners so I never had this reaction before. I always made teas with them or used them in my henna treatments so cn't really comment on what happened here. The kalpi tone must be very light in consistency and more so than the other powders but as to why? I couldn't say for sure.
> 
> I will continue to use it as a rinse now that I know you have had this experience using it with a conditioner. I may try it as a cowash, the same way I do my other ayurveda cowash and see what happens to it. I'll report after I've tried it but not sure when that will be though.


 


I think I'll use it as a paste or tea the next time, I will say that my hair came out very soft after it dried.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 26, 2009)

For all the ladies who are using these powders for the first time....BE CAREFUL AND DON'T LET IT GET INTO THE EYES...ESPECIALLY THE SHIKATAKI (SP)  IT WILL BURN LIKE CRAZY!!!

My hair is behaving nicely to everything I'm doing, which is pretty simple.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> For all the ladies who are using these powders for the first time....BE CAREFUL AND DON'T LET IT GET INTO THE EYES...ESPECIALLY THE SHIKATAKI (SP) IT WILL BURN LIKE CRAZY!!!
> 
> My hair is behaving nicely to everything I'm doing, which is pretty simple.


 


Thanks, I already know about that Shikakai, I got the soap in my eye and it burns!!! I can only imagine what the powder feels like.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 26, 2009)

Since I have fallen in love with henna...I would like to join this challenge. I plan on using Karishma henna (which contains different ayurveda powders) weekly as a gloss and every 3 weeks as a full henna treatment and herbal scalp oil  (which also contains a mixture of ayurveda oils, including: Hibiscus Rosa Sinensis, Amla (Phylianthus Emblica), Brahmi (Centela Asiatica), Maka (Eclipta Alba), Bawachi (Psoralea Corylifolia), Kachur Sugandhi (Kaempferia Galanga) Neem (Melia Azadirachta) and Coconut oil.


----------



## Ozma (Jul 27, 2009)

I cleansed today with shikakai soap, applied a henna/conditioner gloss, tea rinse, leave-in +HairVeda Whipped Ends cream and CoCasta oil, twisted and baggied for the night


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 27, 2009)

Cassandra & Ronnie,

Thank you both for posting those links for me.  

I was able to find a really cool Indian grocery store not far from where I live.  I OD'd on all kinds of products.  I have a bag full of Ayurveda supplies.  Not quite sure yet how to use them, but I have been using the Vatika oil...very nice!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Cassandra & Ronnie,
> 
> Thank you both for posting those links for me.
> 
> I was able to find a really cool Indian grocery store not far from where I live. I OD'd on all kinds of products. I have a bag full of Ayurveda supplies. Not quite sure yet how to use them, but I have been using the Vatika oil...very nice!


Yay! I'm glad you found a store in your area.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 27, 2009)

I think I have everything but I'm not quite sure where to start.  I've been trying to look through threads to get an idea.  I'd like to try one of the powders this evening. erplexed


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I think I have everything but I'm not quite sure where to start. I've been trying to look through threads to get an idea. I'd like to try one of the powders this evening. erplexed


Hmmm...do you feel like your hair needs moisture right now, or more strength? That might help you narrow down the recipes. What all did you get? Or is it too much to list here?   I know I went crazy the first time I went Ayurveda shopping.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 27, 2009)

Zsugar said:


> I'm in!
> 
> I have totally fallen in love with the powders.Have been using for about a month already.Next texlax in December.
> Had to figure out how to use them as a tea with my braids....
> ...


 
Thank you!!!  I can actually do this!  I was just trying to figure out how this powder stuff works.  I have a ton of it.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 27, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Hmmm...do you feel like your hair needs moisture right now, or more strength? That might help you narrow down the recipes. What all did you get? Or is it too much to list here?  I know I went crazy the first time I went Ayurveda shopping.


 
Cassandra...I bout lost my mind in that market!   I can't begin to tell you everything I bought.  I'll try to wing it:

Vatika Oil
Coconut Oil
Amla Oil
Brahmi Oil
Almond Oil

Powders:
Amla 
Shikaki (sp?)
Aritha (sp?)
Henna
Fenugreek (sp?)
something called Napur (still have no clue what it is but it looked good)
Mustard Powder
(a couple of other powders that escape me right now)

Shikaki Soap Bar
Chandrika Soap Bar (my face loves this)
A Mud treatment for my face
And some other treatment for my face 

Where on earth do I begin????


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Cassandra...I bout lost my mind in that market!  I can't begin to tell you everything I bought. I'll try to wing it:
> 
> Vatika Oil
> Coconut Oil
> ...


I like Chandrika and MediMix...I just need to be more consistent with them. WHen I don't use them, I can tell! 

Let's see...shikakai and aritha are both cleansing, but can be dry. I wouldn't use both at the same time. I have used a mixture of shikakai, amla and fenugreek to cleanse my hair. I want to say I left it on for 30 minutes. I know some people have a lower tolerance for shikakai, so you'll have to try it and see. I mix mine up into a paste, and apply to hair and scalp that have already been oiled. The shikakai should help with strength as well as cleansing. 

Aggie posted a good recipe earlier, but it had brahmi and kalpi tone powders, in addition to amla and shikakai. 

Our resident ayurveda experts should be chiming in shortly with some more suggestions. You have a really good stash going! You should be able to get a lot done with what you got on this first trip.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 27, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Cassandra...I bout lost my mind in that market!   I can't begin to tell you everything I bought.  I'll try to wing it:
> 
> Vatika Oil
> Coconut Oil
> ...



You have a lot of stuff.  All are good items, it just depends on what your hair likes the most.  My suggestions:

Oils
- Vatika/Coconut oils: interchangeable.  Vitika is coconut oil w/amla and some other herbs added. 
- Your oils can be mixed together as well.  Just keep in mind the powder properties and you have your oil properties as well.  I use Shikakai to pre-poo because it is more cleansing.  I think it builds up when I use it as a hair oil.  However, Amla is more conditioning for my hair.  I can use it at anytime and I love it for baggying.
- I use almond sometimes to seal because it is fairly light versus my normal JBCO
- I have not tried brahmi oil yet, but I can imagine that it too is conditioning. 

Powders
- I would strongly suggest using the powders one at a time to see which your hair likes.  Then mix your own concoctions. 
- Beware of Aritha.  It is VERY clensing and can strip your hair if not careful.  I use this only for clarifying and the I use only a little in a tea and leave it on for less than 10 minutes.  This is the only way it works for my hair.  But I love it for my skin.
- Never heard of Napur and I only use mustard powder when I cook. 

Good luck - You probably saved a fortune buying from the store versus online.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 27, 2009)

Yesterday I did wash #1 in my regimen and styled my hair in a twist-out, pics on my blog.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 27, 2009)

Still co-washing with my amla and HE Replenishing con. Lurves it!  Did 2.5hr henna & egg on Saturday. I'm really loving how an egg kicks my Reshma up a notch!  I've opted to incorporate an herbal paste of some kind with every wash, 3x per wk. Either straight amla, henna & egg, or my herbal blend. My hair is NOTICEABLY thicker after adding the egg to my regimen.


----------



## zenith (Jul 27, 2009)

I had left over neem and henna paste so i mixed them together with my garnier condish and applied. I started running after being on for 30 minutes.
I rinsed it after 45 mins and then did a hot oil treament.

i then braided small braids after finger detangling with my ors carrot oil mixed with coconut and olive oil. let just say i started at around 5pm and finished at 1am. The only hair that came out was shed hair only!! I was soo happy, so i'm thinking of using my fingers from now on instead of the denman brush.

today, i'm only vatika oiling and tomorrow i will make a light paste and apply to the scalp,then cowash since i plan to keep the braids for a week.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 27, 2009)

Aspire said:


> You have a lot of stuff.  All are good items, it just depends on what your hair likes the most.  My suggestions:
> 
> Oils
> - Vatika/Coconut oils: interchangeable.  Vitika is coconut oil w/amla and some other herbs added.
> ...



Thank you for the tips Aspire! 
I think I did pretty good at the store. All of my powders were in the $1-2.00 range the oils weren't too bad either...I guess ($3-4.00 range). I was expecting everything to be a lot more. I can't wait to try everything!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 27, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> Still co-washing with my amla and HE Replenishing con. Lurves it!  Did 2.5hr henna & egg on Saturday. I'm really loving how an egg kicks my Reshma up a notch!  I've opted to incorporate an herbal paste of some kind with every wash, 3x per wk. Either straight amla, henna & egg, or my herbal blend. My hair is NOTICEABLY thicker after adding the egg to my regimen.



How do you do the henna and egg treatment?


----------



## nikz24 (Jul 27, 2009)

Can I join? I just bcd and I have a twa. I'll be using amla and vatika oil and amla and shikakai powders. I will be doing oil rinses and powder tonics 1- 2x a week and pree-pooing with one of the oils. Oh by the way I just joined the site today I'll be back with my starting pic.


Forgot to add I'll be doing henna mixed with amla 2x a month.

ETA: starting pic is my siggy


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 27, 2009)

nikz24 said:


> Can I join? I just bcd and I have a twa. I'll be using amla and vatika oil and amla and shikakai powders. I will be doing oil rinses and powder tonics 1- 2x a week and pree-pooing with one of the oils. Oh by the way I just joined the site today I'll be back with my starting pic.
> 
> 
> Forgot to add I'll be doing henna mixed with amla 2x a month.
> ...




Welcome to the Boards!


----------



## Ozma (Jul 27, 2009)

I am applying my 3rd full henna treatment with amla oil and paprika. I am applying as often as my hair can stand it for the first month, then I will cut back to 1x/month. My hair is loving it. My curls hang better, my hair is shiny, the red highlights are pretty, and most importantly, my hair feels STRONG!


I have a question: Do any of you use ayurvedic in conjunction with Dominican products? Which ones do you use? What do you use them for?
TIA


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 28, 2009)

Today I did a wash with a mix of hibiscus, fenugreek and brahmi powders mixed in lekair cholesterol.  I applied it to my hair, left it in my hair for 45 minutes and washed it out, just a co-wash.  Loved how my hair felt.  I am going to incoporate this into my regimen.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 28, 2009)

I cowashed my twists last night with HE LTR with amla powder mixed in with the conditoner. I am headed out to my local Indian spot today. I am hoping I could find brahmi powder and mustard oil.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 28, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> Today I did a wash with a mix of hibiscus, fenugreek and brahmi powders mixed in lekair cholesterol. I applied it to my hair, left it in my hair for 45 minutes and washed it out, just a co-wash. Loved how my hair felt. I am going to incoporate this into my regimen.


 
Did your mix turn runny from the Hibiscus? I'm starting to think it was this instead of The Kalpi tone. I mixed Motions CPR, Bhrami, bhringraj, and Hibiscus last night. It came out soupy. I *never* get this, especially with a thick cond.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 28, 2009)

Last night I pre-poo w/mahabhringraj tail oil & amla oil, then today I made a paste with Kalpi Tone & organic coconut oil  by the way it smelled really good, let it sit for 1hr, rinsed, than deep condish w/shescentit Banana Brulee 1hr, rinse applied alba leave-n conditioner and style with KBB Hair Milk & creme.. my hair was singing Hallejuuuuuahhhhh


----------



## zenith (Jul 28, 2009)

today i mixed i Tsp of shikaikai, brahmi, amla (after sieving). Applied only to the scalp and left it for about 1 1/2hrs. rinsed then co-wash.

i like this method to get my scalp clean esp now i have braids on.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 28, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Did your mix turn runny from the Hibiscus? I'm starting to think it was this instead of The Kalpi tone. I mixed Motions CPR, Bhrami, bhringraj, and Hibiscus last night. It came out soupy. I *never* get this, especially with a thick cond.


Now that you point this out it has been runny especially with VO 5 milk, I used extra powder today with neutragen triple moisture and it was fine.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey everyone if you are looking for another site to order products BostonMaria posted this in vendor thread and it has henna products too.

I ordered Amla, Aritha and Maka from Ayurnatural Beauty last week
http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/index.php
and I received my order in 2 days. The shipping was inexpensive and my package was delivered right away. The owner is African American and she ships internationally as well.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 29, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Last night I pre-poo w/mahabhringraj tail oil & amla oil, then today I made a paste with Kalpi Tone & organic coconut oil by the way it smelled really good, let it sit for 1hr, rinsed, than deep condish w/shescentit Banana Brulee 1hr, rinse applied alba leave-n conditioner and style with KBB Hair Milk & creme.. my hair was singing Hallejuuuuuahhhhh


I never thought to make a paste with the coconut oil. Hmmm...
I have a huge bucket of coconut oil...I think I may have just found another use! Glad I read your post this morning - thanks!


----------



## Aspire (Jul 29, 2009)

Pre-pooed with shikakai oil and cowashed with Amla and russ sensories.  Oiling nightly with amla.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 29, 2009)

Yesterday I oiled my twists with QB Indian Macassar oil, rinsed and applied a tea rinse of neem, tulsi and amla.  Let that sit for 40 minutes, then cowashed.  DC'd with SitriNillah, applied JC Leave-In, and twisted with Afroveda Ginger Almond Butter.

Also going to try the paste with the coconut oil, maybe tomorrow night.  Looks yummy!

Last, I've found that my conditioner gets super runny with the Kalpi Tone.  I don't have my hibiscus yet (ordered from R..., still waiting), but I definitely am going to try ayurnatural.com next.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 29, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> Yesterday I oiled my twists with QB Indian Macassar oil, rinsed and applied a tea rinse of neem, tulsi and amla. Let that sit for 40 minutes, then cowashed. DC'd with SitriNillah, applied JC Leave-In, and twisted with *Afroveda Ginger Almond B*utter.
> 
> Also going to try the paste with the coconut oil, maybe tomorrow night. Looks yummy!
> 
> Last, I've found that my conditioner gets super runny with the Kalpi Tone. I don't have my hibiscus yet (ordered from R..., still waiting), but I definitely am going to try ayurnatural.com next.


Lawd knows, I do not need another butter...but that sounds kinda good. It's a sickness...I've pulled up her website. I need to do better. 

Last night I washed with HairVeda's Amala Shampoo, which has shikakai oil in it. Conditioned wtih the Moist 24/7 (coconut oil) and applied some CD HHB, sealed with Vatika Frosting. Also applied some VF to my scalp. I will probably try the paste with coconut oil tomorrow night, since tomorrow is a work out day for me.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 29, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Did your mix turn runny from the Hibiscus? I'm starting to think it was this instead of The Kalpi tone. I mixed Motions CPR, Bhrami, bhringraj, and Hibiscus last night. It came out soupy. I *never* get this, especially with a thick cond.




Not at all! It stayed thick.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 29, 2009)

AAAARRRRGGGGHGHHH!!!! I am too through!!! This morning I typed a nice lengthy message regarding my first experience with auryveda and the stupid message didn't post!!!

Long story short, the powders don't like me (a gritty hot mess). The shakakai soap bar is a dream and I'm in love with vitika oil and my face loves the chandrika soap bar.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 29, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I never thought to make a paste with the coconut oil. Hmmm...
> I have a huge bucket of coconut oil...I think I may have just found another use! Glad I read your post this morning - thanks!


 

OOh when you do let me know how you like it, it seem to help the powder glide on the hair better and add extra oil so no no dryness, gotta ask where did you get a bucket of coconut oil, I love it, I even make a lotion with whipped unrefined shea butter/coconut oil and use it on my hair and skin..mmmmm Did I tell you I love coconut oil..lol

Ronnie, plzz stop talking about afroveda my wallet cant take it.. I am placing my order tomorrow before sale ends


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 29, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> AAAARRRRGGGGHGHHH!!!! I am too through!!! This morning I typed a nice lengthy message regarding my first experience with auryveda and the stupid message didn't post!!!
> 
> Long story short, the powders don't like me (a gritty hot mess). The shakakai soap bar is a dream and I'm in love with vitika oil and my face loves the chandrika soap bar.


Hmmm...I hate your post got deleted. I found that if I mixed/sifted my powders well before adding any water or anything else, they seemed to work better. I haven't had any problems rinsing them out, at this point. 



Imoan said:


> OOh when you do let me know how you like it, it seem to help the powder glide on the hair better and add extra oil so no no dryness, gotta ask where did you get a bucket of coconut oil, I love it, I even make a lotion with whipped unrefined shea butter/coconut oil and use it on my hair and skin..mmmmm Did I tell you I love coconut oil..lol
> 
> Ronnie, plzz stop talking about afroveda my wallet cant take it.. I am placing my order tomorrow before sale ends


Imoan, I got the gallon bucket of virgin/unrefined coconut oil from Mountain Rose Herbs www.mountainroseherbs.com - it was $37, plus shipping. I think it worked out to about $49 total for me. The bucket lasts for 2 years from the date you purchase it. 

Our local health food market sells Nutiva coconut oil, but it's $20.89 for 29 oz...so it would cost me $83.56 locally to buy the same amount of coconut oil I got shipped for $49. It was a no brainer for me.  It's very good quality coconut oil, with that toasted coconut scent. 

I mix mine with shea butter as well. I only use that mixture on my skin, though. I just use plain shea butter on my hair.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 29, 2009)

Monday I did pre-oil steam treatment with neelibhringhadi oil for 45 min. Then herbal blend paste for 1.5 hour. Then DC with Lekair + ORS for 45 min. HAPPY HAIR!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 29, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Last night I pre-poo w/mahabhringraj tail oil & amla oil, then today I made a paste with Kalpi Tone & organic coconut oil by the way it smelled really good, let it sit for 1hr, rinsed, than deep condish w/shescentit Banana Brulee 1hr, rinse applied alba leave-n conditioner and style with KBB Hair Milk & creme.. my hair was singing Hallejuuuuuahhhhh


I forgot to ask - how much coconut oil did you use, and how much Kalpi Tone?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 29, 2009)

ltown said:


> Hey everyone if you are looking for another site to order products BostonMaria posted this in vendor thread and it has henna products too.
> 
> I ordered Amla, Aritha and Maka from Ayurnatural Beauty last week
> http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/index.php
> and I received my order in 2 days. The shipping was inexpensive and my package was delivered right away. The owner is African American and she ships internationally as well.


 

Hi ltown, Can you copy and paste this post in the Karishma Henna thread please? I put this link in there yesterday because many ladies were having a problem with Ruchita's delayed customer service and wanted another site to order from. I found this site yesterday morning and posted it in there but I haven't had any experience ordering from them as yet - but you have and apparently it was a great one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> AAAARRRRGGGGHGHHH!!!! I am too through!!! This morning I typed a nice lengthy message regarding my first experience with auryveda and the stupid message didn't post!!!
> 
> Long story short, the powders don't like me (a gritty hot mess). The shakakai soap bar is a dream and I'm in love with vitika oil and my face loves the chandrika soap bar.


 I started using Chandrika for my face a few months ago as well and I agree, my face loves that soap also. I never thought about trying it on my hair as yet though. I know that it is great for both skin and hair.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 29, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Hmmm...I hate your post got deleted. I found that if I mixed/sifted my powders well before adding any water or anything else, they seemed to work better. I haven't had any problems rinsing them out, at this point.
> 
> Thanks Cassandra! I'll try sifting first this time. I'm really itching to use my henna, but I'm not sure on the best way to use it. Do I mix it by itself or do I mix it with condish? Still tryng to figure that out.:/


----------



## Imoan (Jul 29, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I forgot to ask - how much coconut oil did you use, and how much Kalpi Tone?


 

I used the whole box of KT since it was my first time and I wanted to get the true feel of it, and 2 Tablespoon of coconut oil, and of course warm water. I have to say my experience was super great with the KT, wish I had of bought more than one box, even my 5yr old daughter was like mom your hair looks good, on the hunt to find another place to buy it from..

Thanks to whoever started talking about KT, I want moreeeeeeeee


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 29, 2009)

Imoan said:


> I used the whole box of KT since it was my first time and I wanted to get the true feel of it, and 2 Tablespoon of coconut oil, and of course warm water. I have to say my experience was super great with the KT, wish I had of bought more than one box, *even my 5yr old daughter was like mom your hair looks good,* on the hunt to find another place to buy it from..
> 
> Thanks to whoever started talking about KT, I want moreeeeeeeee



The first time I used Kalpi Tone my SO said that same thing about my hair, how pretty and black and shiny it was.  KT is definitely a KEEPER!!


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 29, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Cassandra1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...I hate your post got deleted. I found that if I mixed/sifted my powders well before adding any water or anything else, they seemed to work better. I haven't had any problems rinsing them out, at this point.
> ...


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 29, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Cassandra1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...I hate your post got deleted. I found that if I mixed/sifted my powders well before adding any water or anything else, they seemed to work better. I haven't had any problems rinsing them out, at this point.
> ...


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 29, 2009)

Imoan said:


> I used the whole box of KT since it was my first time and I wanted to get the true feel of it, and 2 Tablespoon of coconut oil, and of course warm water. I have to say my experience was super great with the KT, wish I had of bought more than one box, even my 5yr old daughter was like mom your hair looks good, on the hunt to find another place to buy it from..
> 
> Thanks to whoever started talking about KT, I want moreeeeeeeee


Ooooh ok...I was thinking it was just coconut oil and KT, no water or anything else. I'll have to play around with the measurements.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 29, 2009)

I received my oils from Afroveda yesterday. The Shikakai one has a bit of a minty sulfur smell. The Hibiscus on smells like flowers. I tried both of them. They seem to be pretty light, I'm coming to the conclusion I like heavier oils better. I think I might pick up some EVOO and infuse it with Fenugreek. Has anyone made and oil using this herb before?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 29, 2009)

It's time I make another ayurveda spritzer and I may do so on the weekend when I have more time on my hand. I'm thinking about using kalpi tone, amla, kapoor kachli and bhringraj powders - no shikakai this time. This time I may add them to a herbal rinse of rosemary, thyme, and sage.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 29, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Ms_CoCo37 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been mixing mine with 2 cups of green tea, and maybe a small splash of lime juice (I rarely have lemon juice at the house). I think the green tea can be less drying than the lemon/lime juice alone, and the tea gives you the acidity you need to still release the color. The mixture came out very nice (I have some pics in my fotki).
> ...


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 29, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I received my oils from Afroveda yesterday. The Shikakai one has a bit of a minty sulfur smell. The Hibiscus on smells like flowers. I tried both of them. They seem to be pretty light, I'm coming to the conclusion I like heavier oils better. I think I might pick up some EVOO and infuse it with Fenugreek. Has anyone made and oil using this herb before?




flowinlocks, please list the ingredients of the "new" blend of Shikakai oil. I have the "old" version and love it. It smells a little like rosemary, no sulfur smell though.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 29, 2009)

Last night I oiled my scalp and strands with coconut and amla oil.  Today I mixed Brahmi and Hibiscus powders into my co-wash conditioner.  Followed with Alter Ego deep conditioner and my hair feels strong and sleek.   This Ayerveda thing may work after all.


----------



## myronnie (Jul 29, 2009)

So today I am going to wash my hair again. I've been doing daily oilings with my scalp oil and i'm itching to relax..but I have like 3 more weeks.
Just a question, How do you guys incorporate the ayurveda regime with relaxer days? Do you use henna on relaxer day to strengthen?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 29, 2009)

Changing up my routine today. I will use my cleansing tea rinse because I want to do a protein treatment.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 29, 2009)

It's actually the same as on the website. I tried both of them yesterday, so it's probably the msm in the Hibiscus I'm smelling


----------



## Imoan (Jul 29, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Ooooh ok...I was thinking it was just coconut oil and KT, no water or anything else. I'll have to play around with the measurements.


 

you know it might work with just coconut oil probably have to use a lot, I did mix the coconut oil first but it looked more like oatmeal than, yogurt, so I added the warm water


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 29, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Cassandra1975 said:
> 
> 
> > MCrzyGr said:
> ...


----------



## joib (Jul 29, 2009)

Still braiding my hair but I plan to do a spritz today.


----------



## joib (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Aggie,  Do you leave your spritzer on the braids as a leave in or wash out after a few minutes?


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jul 29, 2009)

I am going to massage my scalp with neem oil and deep condition my hair with a condition mix.


----------



## beauti (Jul 29, 2009)

hi ladies! i haven't posted in like a week because i just recently did a self install (weave) and...i'm not sure what to do with my cornrows beneath. I've been cowashing like every other day though. any suggestions, pleese? oh and i've attached a picture to show you how i did it!


----------



## nikz24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Applied amala oil all over my hair and covered with a shower cap. I plan on leaving it for a couple of hours and then doing a powder tonic with amala and shikakai powders.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 29, 2009)

beauti said:


> hi ladies! i haven't posted in like a week because i just recently did a self install (weave) and...i'm not sure what to do with my cornrows beneath. I've been cowashing like every other day though. any suggestions, pleese? oh and i've attached a picture to show you how i did it!


 



It looks really good.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 29, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> flowinlocks said:
> 
> 
> > Cassandra1975 said:
> ...


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 29, 2009)

I just did a fenugreek tea rinse, after it sits a while I'll  rinse and cond. with Aussie Moist.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 30, 2009)

Washed with home-made shikakai cleanse/shampoo.  con w/russ calm.  moisture with Amla/AV mix. sealed ends with jbco.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 30, 2009)

ltown said:


> Hey everyone if you are looking for another site to order products BostonMaria posted this in vendor thread and it has henna products too.
> 
> I ordered Amla, Aritha and Maka from Ayurnatural Beauty last week
> http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/index.php
> and I received my order in 2 days. The shipping was inexpensive and my package was delivered right away. The owner is African American and she ships internationally as well.


 

Has anyone order the Kalpi Tone, I was going to order but I notice the site says this ♦♦ PLEASE NOTE -- Orders that include Kalpi Tone will need an extra day lead time for delivery. ♦♦



I placed my order today, prices where good and shipping wasnt bad at all!!!! 
I want some more KT I am hooked


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jul 31, 2009)

Prepoo'd overnight with EVCO, this morning I applied my mixture of oils via applicator bottle, sat for a while.  Then did a tea rinse with my powder mixture.

ETA:  Used my shikakai bar before I did the tea rinse.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 31, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> This is how I use my spritz: http://fromshorttolong.blogspot.com/2009/06/ayurvedic-spritz.html
> 
> This is the video that shows how to make it: http://fromshorttolong.blogspot.com/2009/06/no-more-pastes.html
> 
> Hope this helps!


thanks so, so much for sharing this! Today, I plan on purchasing my oils and powders locally. If not, I will order them online and start the challenge.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 31, 2009)

Applied shikakai oil to my scalp and vatika oil to length of hair, and let that sit for 90 minutes.  Followed with tea rinse of shikakai, amla and brahmi powders and let that sit for just over an hour.  Cowashed and DC'd, used Jasmine's moisture renewal, QB AOHC, and Afroveda Curly Custard.  Tied down and went to sleep.  Wet hair this morning and applied Hairveda Whipped Gelly to hair, am at work, working diligently.....


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi ladies,
I was able to purchase the neem and aritha powders locally but had to order the other powders(maka, brahmi, amla, and brahmi) online. They should be here next week. Although I do not have all of the powders I wanted to start this challenage with, would it be okay if I start the challenge once the powders arrive? If not, I will join you ladies in the next challenge.
hhg,
tishee


----------



## joib (Aug 1, 2009)

Prepooing my hair with almond, grape seed, and shikaiki oil.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 1, 2009)

I pooed yesterday with my Shikakai bar and cond. with AM, before I go to bed tonight I'll use with my Afroveda oils.


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 1, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Hi ladies,
> I was able to purchase the neem and aritha powders locally but had to order the other powders(maka, brahmi, amla, and brahmi) online. They should be here next week. Although I do not have all of the powders I wanted to start this challenage with, would it be okay if I start the challenge once the powders arrive? If not, I will join you ladies in the next challenge.
> hhg,
> tishee




That works, you did ask before the deadline


----------



## Imoan (Aug 1, 2009)

I have to give say A++++ to http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/index.php I placed an order on 7/30/[email protected] 7pm, on 7/31/09 @7am I rec'd a shipping notice.. Thats the kinda service I like...WOWZERS!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 1, 2009)

I will be making my three jars of tea again tomorrow.  I need to remember to fill the jar up more this time around because there weren't 3 full servings in each.  The last tea rinse for each was about 6 ozs vs 8.

I'm really liking this routine of tea rinsing 3x/wk.  I'm still trying to figure out when I will do a cassia gloss.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Aug 1, 2009)

Last night, I massaged my scalp with Shikakai oil and deep conditioned with giovanni.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 1, 2009)

I prepood last night with my Kimble Shea butter treatment.  Rinsed and did tea rinse of shikakai, amla, brahmi (same as Wednesday), washed with CON/shikakai/amla mix.  Did Emergencee treatment, followed with AO Rose Masqueta mixed with JBCO, brahmi amla oil, and garlic oil. Rinsed, detangled, did acv rinse, mixed Giovanni DLI with KBB Hair Milk throughout hair, followed with Sunsilk Citrus Hair oil, then mixed QB AOHC, OHHB, and Afroveda whipped gelly and spread through hair.  Currently drying and allowing hair to form chunky afro for weekend.


----------



## Ozma (Aug 1, 2009)

I applied a henna gloss today with my leftover henna/paprika+V05 Moisture Milks+shikakai powder, then tea rinse, then used Hairveda Whipped Cream+amla oil


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 1, 2009)

I did Wash #1 in my regimen followed by a rollerset. Pics on my blog.


----------



## nikz24 (Aug 1, 2009)

Doing my monthly henna right now. I mixed jamila henna with amla oil, hot water, a lil acv and conditioner. I will be leaving it on for 3-4 hours


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 1, 2009)

Imoan said:


> I have to give say A++++ to http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/index.php I placed an order on 7/30/[email protected] 7pm, on 7/31/09 @7am I rec'd a shipping notice.. Thats the kinda service I like...WOWZERS!!!!


co-signing completely I placed my order late last night and received an email stating that my order had shipped this morning.


----------



## LadyD (Aug 1, 2009)

Has anyone ever ordered  Indigo or Henna from this Ebay seller?
*Puddletown Alchemical Laboratory* 

They have great prices.   I guess I could try it they have really good feedback.  I just want to make sure there are no chemicals in it.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 1, 2009)

I am DC'ing tight now with ORS Mayo with added Henna powder that is mixed with amla and shikaki powders.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Aug 1, 2009)

Used Aggie's Kalpi Tone mix (kalpi tone, amla, brahmi and shikakai). Rinsed, and now DCing with HairVeda Sitrinillah Mask with a little of the HV Vatika Frosting mixed in.


----------



## joib (Aug 1, 2009)

Made my tea today using shikakai and Kalpi Tone powder.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 2, 2009)

Last night, I co-washed wit Tresemme Moisture Rich conditioner and Brahmi oil.  Then, I baggied with Cream of Nature Leave-in conditioner and Vatika oil.  Oh, and I found one of those moisture scarves...LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cookie1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Last night, I co-washed wit Tresemme Moisture Rich conditioner and Brahmi oil. Then, I baggied with Cream of Nature Leave-in conditioner and Vatika oil. Oh, and I found one of those moisture scarves...LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!


 

what's a moisture scarf?


----------



## Ltown (Aug 2, 2009)

Imoan said:


> I have to give say A++++ to http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/index.php I placed an order on 7/30/[email protected] 7pm, on 7/31/09 @7am I rec'd a shipping notice.. Thats the kinda service I like...WOWZERS!!!!


It is great, thanks to BostonMaria for directing us to her.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 2, 2009)

Today, I oil hair with amla/shikaki, the I'm doing henna, mix with other ayurveda powder, green tea, lemon. Next will dc, cantu leave in, moist/seal.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 2, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> what's a moisture scarf?




Cookie,

It's a triangular scarf made using a piece of plastic with satin covering both sides. The plastic locks in moisture while the satin protects your hair from damage (and messing your pillow up). 

I don't know who came up with the concept, but BRAVO, man...BRAVO!!!


----------



## Imoan (Aug 2, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Cookie,
> 
> It's a triangular scarf made using a piece of plastic with satin covering both sides. The plastic locks in moisture while the satin protects your hair from damage (and messing your pillow up).
> 
> I don't know who came up with the concept, but BRAVO, man...BRAVO!!!


 

Hi where did you get this, can you post a pic of it, would love to get one..

Warning: BEWARE- of Kalpi Tone it is addictive, the results it yield is beyond what one would think,(at least for me) It really gave me a nice shine,softer,moisturized hair,  only did one treatment, my next treatment will be KT, and Hibiscus powder,burdock root powder,shea oil.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 2, 2009)

WOW Where do you find the time to do all this, and How long does it take? where did you get the kimble shea butter. Thanks








Ronnieaj said:


> I prepood last night with my Kimble Shea butter treatment. Rinsed and did tea rinse of shikakai, amla, brahmi (same as Wednesday), washed with CON/shikakai/amla mix. Did Emergencee treatment, followed with AO Rose Masqueta mixed with JBCO, brahmi amla oil, and garlic oil. Rinsed, detangled, did acv rinse, mixed Giovanni DLI with KBB Hair Milk throughout hair, followed with Sunsilk Citrus Hair oil, then mixed QB AOHC, OHHB, and Afroveda whipped gelly and spread through hair. Currently drying and allowing hair to form chunky afro for weekend.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 2, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Hi where did you get this, can you post a pic of it, would love to get one..
> 
> Warning: BEWARE- of Kalpi Tone it is addictive, the results it yield is beyond what one would think,(at least for me) It really gave me a nice shine,softer,moisturized hair, only did one treatment, my next treatment will be KT, and Hibiscus powder,burdock root powder,shea oil.


 

Imoan, this is what it looks like:







It's distributed by Dream World Inc.

The description on the package reads:

LAYER OF PLASTIC BETWEEN 2 LAYERS OF SATIN
GREAT FOR OIL TREATMENTS AND/OR OTHER CONDITIONERS
FASHION LOOK
100% SATIN

I'm loving it...and I only paid $3.49 for it!  Best investment ever!


----------



## joib (Aug 2, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Imoan, this is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Off to the BSS to pick one up.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 2, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Hi where did you get this, can you post a pic of it, would love to get one..
> 
> *Warning: BEWARE- of Kalpi Tone it is addictive,* the results it yield is beyond what one would think,(at least for me) It really gave me a nice shine,softer,moisturized hair, only did one treatment, my next treatment will be KT, and Hibiscus powder,burdock root powder,shea oil.


 

ITA with the bolded Imoan. I have a mixture of powders in a bowl, including kalpi tone, ready to be mixed with a nice herbal rinse of sage, rosemary, thyme and basil leaves. I let the herbs steep all day and will mix it with the powders tomorrow, maybe allow the new mixture to steep another day and then strain before using.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2009)

I finally made my ayurveda tea spritzer yesterday and have already spritzed it on my hair twice. 

I made for a herbal rinse base of sage, basil, rosemary, and thyme leaves and fenugreek seed powder. 

I let that steep for over 8 hours, strained and mixed it in with bramhi, kalpi tone, amla powders, and a few drops of rosemary essential oil. 

I got about 18oz of tea and added it to two 12oz spray bottles - I will be spritzing my cornrows with the mix daily.


----------



## nikz24 (Aug 3, 2009)

I added amla and shikakai powders to my condish to cowash today.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 3, 2009)

Imoan said:


> WOW Where do you find the time to do all this, and How long does it take? where did you get the kimble shea butter. Thanks



Lol, thanks!   I took my sweet time on Saturday to do it.  My SO often works Saturdays, so that's a good day for me to do my intense regimens.  The Kimble Shea Butter Mask is either online or in Target stores.  I've noticed more stores have started keeping the products in stock rather than having to get them exclusively online.  I'm one of those natural women who needs her intake of protein, so I have to make time to do extensive treatments every couple of weeks.  Else my hair is .


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 3, 2009)

I was too lazy to make the 3 jars of tea this weekend so I'm working with 1 8 oz bottle tonight.  It is a mix of brahmi, amla, bhringraj, and hibiscus.  I added some amla oil to it.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 3, 2009)

Doing a full head baggy tonight with Vatika oil.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 3, 2009)

I am making my first kinky twist spritzer today, so I've made it real, real simple. I simply boiled water, emptied a tea bag added Amla powder. It has been steeping for about an hour now. I will add it to a spray bottle with a bit of cocasta oil. I will use it for the week to see how I like it.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2009)

I just made a small order of karishma henna, kapoor kachli, and amla powders with www.ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com nad had a very smooth transaction so far. We'll see how it goes and then I will give a full review. So far so good. I already received a nice email from Ekua, the owner I presume. I will be back to update my review of this merchant.


----------



## zenith (Aug 3, 2009)

Did a Henna treatment yesterday and then did an intense DC today.

I really need to start using gloves on the henna, the deep orange hand is annoying.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 3, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I was too lazy to make the 3 jars of tea this weekend so I'm working with 1 8 oz bottle tonight. It is a mix of brahmi, amla, bhringraj, and hibiscus. I added some amla oil to it.


 


Hi, What kind of jars do you use, and if you have not already said so how do you make your teas, Thanks


----------



## Imoan (Aug 3, 2009)

Has anyone used Turmeric, I read that it has been used for centuries in ayurveda


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 3, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Has anyone used Turmeric, I read that it has been used for centuries in ayurveda


 


I have a bag of this in my cabinet right now, I bought it the last time I went to the Indian market. I haven't decided what to do with it yet. I was going to use it as a mask, it's suppose to give the skin a glow, but I was afraid I was going to turn yellow.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I just made a small order of karishma henna, kapoor kachli, and amla powders with www.ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com nad had a very smooth transaction so far. We'll see how it goes and then I will give a full review. So far so good. I already received a nice email from Ekua, the owner I presume. I will be back to update my review of this merchant.


Aggie, it should be good. I ordered thursday and receive my powders on Sat.


----------



## joib (Aug 3, 2009)

What does adding oil to the tea spritz do?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2009)

ltown said:


> Aggie, it should be good. I ordered thursday and receive my powders on Sat.


 

Thanks ltown.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2009)

joib said:


> What does adding oil to the tea spritz do?


 
It makes the tea not so dry on the hair. I like how it softens my hair and new growth.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 4, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Hi, What kind of jars do you use, and if you have not already said so how do you make your teas, Thanks


 
I used mason jars.  Got them from AC Moore (a craft store).  Tea bags I got from here: http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/product.asp?product_id=teabagsm&searchflag=1 

I put a teaspoon of premixed powders in each bag and seal using my iron.

So here is what is in each jar:

Mix #1 --6 teabags with amla, hibiscus, bhringraj, brahmi, 24 oz of water, saa, amla oil, jojoba oil, and rosemary oil

Mix #2--6 teabags with kalpi tone & fenugreek, 24 oz of water, wheat protein, shikakai oil, jojoba oil, and rosemary oil

Mix #3--6 teabags with neem, shikakai, and amla, 24 oz of water, shikakai oil, jojoba oil, and rosemary oil.

I sit them on the window sill and let them sit for a day.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 4, 2009)

I will be washing my hair with my tea but adding some of my homemade beer shampoo to it for a good cleaning of my hair and scalp.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 4, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I have a bag of this in my cabinet right now, I bought it the last time I went to the Indian market. I haven't decided what to do with it yet. I was going to use it as a mask, it's suppose to give the skin a glow, but I was afraid I was going to turn yellow.


 



LMBO, Thanks I really needed that laugh... u r too funny


----------



## Imoan (Aug 4, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I used mason jars. Got them from AC Moore (a craft store). Tea bags I got from here: http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/product.asp?product_id=teabagsm&searchflag=1
> 
> I put a teaspoon of premixed powders in each bag and seal using my iron.
> 
> ...


 

what size are the mason jars, I want to try your mixes seems like it saves a lot of time, How often do you use the teas,how long do they last.. Thank you


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 4, 2009)

Imoan said:


> what size are the mason jars, I want to try your mixes seems like it saves a lot of time, How often do you use the teas,how long do they last.. Thank you


 
24 oz jars, I use the teas 3x/wk, the mix last for 3 weeks in the fridge, I use an 8 oz applicator bottle to apply, I did learn this time to fill the jar all the way up beyond the 24 oz line to get 3 full 8 oz servings out of each jar. HTH.


----------



## Stella B. (Aug 4, 2009)

Just poppin' in to say you ladies are really giving up such great info on this thread! I'm sitting on the sidelines watching, and wishing I had joined, cause I luv ayurveda! Thanks for all the recipes, tips, vendor reviews, you all are giving me great ideas to experiment with in the future! Bookmarking the thread now for my midnight reading session..


----------



## HERicane10 (Aug 4, 2009)

Back from visiting grandparents in AR. Henna today for 2.5 hours.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 4, 2009)

www.ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com 

I can not say enough about this vendor, rec'd my items w/n 3days items was package neat, Thats what I am talking about fast friendly customer service, Keep it up!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 4, 2009)

Imoan said:


> www.ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com
> 
> I can not say enough about this vendor, rec'd my items w/n 3days items was package neat, Thats what I am talking about fast friendly customer service, Keep it up!!



I'm definitely going to have to check this one out. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cookie1 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Can I use any hair oil/grease to scritch my hair before doing my rinse?  The mason jars sounds nice..I'll give it a try once I get this stuff up and going.

Can I put my powders in a coffee maker and brew them like coffee?  I figured it'll be a great rinse and no grit.*


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 5, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I used mason jars.  Got them from AC Moore (a craft store).  Tea bags I got from here: http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/product.asp?product_id=teabagsm&searchflag=1
> 
> I put a teaspoon of premixed powders in each bag and seal using my iron.
> 
> ...



You've just given me some great tips!!! I can't wait to go home this evening to try some of these!


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 5, 2009)

I just rebraided a few frizzy kinky twists, then moisturized with my Amla spritz and sealed with my HBCO. My twists are feeling yummy.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 5, 2009)

Imoan said:


> www.ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com
> 
> *I can not say enough about this vendor,* rec'd my items w/n 3days items was package neat, Thats what I am talking about fast friendly customer service, Keep it up!!


 
So far, I totally agree.



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm definitely going to have to check this one out. Thanks for sharing!


 
Don't hesitate because I already ordered and got a great first impression of this vendor, also because I order in bulk and there may not be anything there left for you when you are ready to order.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 5, 2009)

Yesterday I washed my hair w/the new  shikakai,amla and bhringraj soap(3in1), I like it much better than the regular formula, new formula did not leave my hair feeling coated, then applied Afroveda coconut milk,hibiscus oil, seal ends w/ shea-amla. My hair was singing "shake your groove thanng" this morning.


? Anyone notice that most of the ayurveda products description says it stimulates hair roots and promotes hair growth. Thats amazing!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 5, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Yesterday I washed my hair w/the new shikakai,amla and bhringraj soap(3in1), I like it much better than the regular formula, new formula did not leave my hair feeling coated, then applied Afroveda coconut milk,hibiscus oil, seal ends w/ shea-amla. My hair was singing "shake your groove thanng" this morning.
> 
> 
> ? *Anyone notice that most of the ayurveda products description says it stimulates hair roots and promotes hair growth. Thats amazing!![/quote*]
> ...


----------



## Ltown (Aug 5, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Imoan said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I washed my hair w/the new shikakai,amla and bhringraj soap(3in1), I like it much better than the regular formula, new formula did not leave my hair feeling coated, then applied Afroveda coconut milk,hibiscus oil, seal ends w/ shea-amla. My hair was singing "shake your groove thanng" this morning.
> ...


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 5, 2009)

ltown said:


> flowinlocks said:
> 
> 
> > Flowinlocks, I posted this last week but I got mine from this site http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/index.php
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Aug 5, 2009)

ltown said:


> flowinlocks said:
> 
> 
> > Flowinlocks, I posted this last week but I got mine from this site http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/index.php
> ...


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 5, 2009)

Aggie said:


> ltown said:
> 
> 
> > flowinlocks said:
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> > ltown said:
> ...


----------



## Aspire (Aug 6, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> > ltown said:
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2009)

Aspire said:


> flowinlocks said:
> 
> 
> > Aggie said:
> ...


----------



## Aspire (Aug 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Aspire said:
> 
> 
> > flowinlocks said:
> ...


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Aug 6, 2009)

Last night I did a quick scalp massage with Vatika Frosting, before twisting my hair up for the night. 

Tomorrow night will be my 3rd henna treatment with Karishma - I can't wait!


----------



## Imoan (Aug 6, 2009)

Stay away from the Kalpi Tone.. lol


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> > Aspire said:
> ...


----------



## Imoan (Aug 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> flowinlocks said:
> 
> 
> > Aggie said:
> ...


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone else notice the quotes are mixed up?


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 6, 2009)

Dcing right now with ORS, TJ Nourish Spa, Horsetail, Nettle, Brahmi, Bhringraj, and a little Suave for eaiser rinsing.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Aug 6, 2009)

ltown said:


> flowinlocks said:
> 
> 
> > Flowinlocks, I posted this last week but I got mine from this site http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/index.php
> ...


----------



## zenith (Aug 6, 2009)

Got my brahmi-amla-neem mixture applied directly to the scalp. then will DC after.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2009)

I DCW'd a few minutes ago with a some AO GPB conditioner mixed with my ayurveda rinse. My hair feels so soft right now too.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> ltown said:
> 
> 
> > FYI, just saw this on her site:
> ...


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Aug 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> See, I told ya'll this vendor provides great service. I think she is travelling and ordering other products. I sure hope she carries indigo soon. I did recieve an email stating that my order will be processed on Friday which is fine with me as long as I get some kind of notification.


Yep - I like that she updated the site so that people would know. Of course, I had to go on and put in an order for some powders. 

Imoan, I only got 2 boxes of Kalpi Tone.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Aug 7, 2009)

OK, she was not playing about processing these orders today! I just got my shipping notice for the stuff I ordered yesterday at lunch time! That's what I'm talkin' about!  :bouncegre


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2009)

I used my ayurveda spritzer on my hair today and it is lighter than the previous ones I made. I like it because it's not building up on my cornrows.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay ladies, I am so excited that I have to post this in all the ayurveda threads I can think of. It's a response email I got from Ekua at http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/search.php?cid=0&keywords=henna, is this service or what?  

*Here it is:*

Hi Agatha,

I'm back in town and have been busy with fulfilling the orders that came in the past few days while I was away. I see your order delivered. I hope all was satisfactory!

*Good news (and you should spread the word) ... I should have indigo, cassia, and pure henna (100% henna, no blends) by the end of this month. I received the samples and they are all very finely sifted -- very powdery. This first order is a smaller one as I want to be sure of how well it will be received. If response is favorable, then I will increase the supply.*

*As for the discount, I know I was going to offer free shipping over a certain amount ordered and I was thinking of 10% off across the hair boards. Still working it all out.*

I appreciate you being willing to promote me across the boards.* I need the support as there is no AyurNatural Beauty without the support of customers! Any and all feedback is welcome!
*
Please stay in touch and also, I'm working on my blog for store updates and announcements -- http://ayurnaturalbeauty.blogspot.com -- feel free to join!

And I was recently interviewed by Kinky Rhonnie on her blog. See here -- http://kinkyrhonnie.blogspot.com/2009/07/ekuas-ayurnatural-beauty.html

Again, thank you for your support!

~ Ekua

*******************************************************

This email was in response to an email I sent her earlier in the week. Everyone feel free to visit her blog spot. I am so excited about the indigo. That was costing me an arm and 2 legs in shipping charges coming from Canada and I just don't want to pay those anymore.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Aug 7, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, I am so excited that I have to post this in all the ayurveda threads I can think of. It's a response email I got from Ekua at http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/search.php?cid=0&keywords=henna, is this service or what?
> 
> *Here it is:*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, Aggie!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 7, 2009)

Ultra simple night.  Washed with NJoi Creations ayurveda poo bar.  DC'd with Shescentit Fortifying Mask, followed with Banana Brulee and PC.  Mixed Giovanni DLI, KBB Hair Milk and Afroveda Pitta Bodhi Hair oil; did twist n curl by mixing Afroveda Curling Custard and Whipped Gelly.  Sealed with vatika oil.  Currently in rollers grumbling about having to get under dryer.  If I don't, hair will still be soaking wet tomorrow.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Aug 7, 2009)

Clarified and then conditioned Moist 24/7, then I added a small amount of coconut oil and let hair air dry in 8 flat twists. Applied henna and have saran wrap and two plastic caps on my head. Will rinse in the morning. Henna was mixed with green tea and a few squirts of lime juice.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm trying the henna/coconut milk/lime juice concoction tomorrow.  I'm so excited!

I've already mixed everything up...now I'm trying to figure out if I need to put it in the refrigerator or leave it out on the counter.erplexed

Has anyone tried this before?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Thanks for the update, Aggie!


 You're welcomed Cassandra, I already read and commented on the kinkyrhonnie blog as I couldn't seem to on the ayurnaturalbeauty oneerplexed, don't know why.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would never apply anything to my head that came directly out of the refrigerator. This would close up the scalp pores, and also could affect your health. I consider this a very unhealthy practice. I personally would let it sit at room temp and then sit in a pan of warm water and bring to room temp. Just My Opinion.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mahalialee4 said:


> I would never apply anything to my head that came directly out of the refrigerator. This would close up the scalp pores, and also could affect your health. I consider this a very unhealthy practice. I personally would let it sit at room temp and then sit in a pan of warm water and bring to room temp. Just My Opinion.


 
Thanks for the tip Mahalialee!  I wasn't sure because of the coconut milk.  I'll just leave it on the kitchen counter.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, I am so excited that I have to post this in all the ayurveda threads I can think of. It's a response email I got from Ekua at http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/search.php?cid=0&keywords=henna, is this service or what?
> 
> *Here it is:*
> 
> ...


 
Great news awesome Aggie.!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2009)

ltown said:


> Great news awesome Aggie.!


 
You're welcomed ltown. I am so excited about the indigo, I can barely keep still. I keep checking the site for it's arrival even though she says it won't be there until the end of the month.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 8, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Clarified and then conditioned Moist 24/7, then I added a small amount of coconut oil and let hair air dry in 8 flat twists. Applied henna and have saran wrap and two plastic caps on my head. Will rinse in the morning. Henna was mixed with green tea and a few squirts of lime juice.


 

Hey next time you do your henna try adding 1 tablespoon of honey for extra shine, and slip, Tell me how it works out for ya


----------



## Imoan (Aug 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, I am so excited that I have to post this in all the ayurveda threads I can think of. It's a response email I got from Ekua at http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/search.php?cid=0&keywords=henna, is this service or what?
> 
> *Here it is:*
> 
> ...


 


Yahoooo I love a discount and free shipping going over to help Ekua work it out now.. ............walking .......lol


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Aug 8, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Hey next time you do your henna try adding 1 tablespoon of honey for extra shine, and slip, Tell me how it works out for ya


OK, I will try that. I am thinking of upping it to every 2 weeks instead of every 3 weeks. Gotta go stock up on more Karishma...so glad I can get it locally, lol


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 8, 2009)

Aggie--Thanks for the update.  I have the website saved in my favorites but haven't looked at it thoroughly.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Hey next time you do your henna try adding 1 tablespoon of honey for extra shine, and slip, Tell me how it works out for ya


 

Hmmm, I think I will try adding honey to my next henna treatment too. It's probably best to add it in after the color has released I think. I'll try it that way and see how it works for me.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Aggie--Thanks for the update. I have the website saved in my favorites but haven't looked at it thoroughly.


 
You're welcomed Shay. Ekua will be adding cassia and indigo at the end of the month. She also just recently added Nupur henna that a lot of the ladies were raving about in another thread. I will be adding that one along with indigo to my next order from her. I need to use the heenara that I bought from ruchita to see if I like it before I do though. I may be needing some more amla powder as well, I'll see how my stash goes first.


----------



## nikz24 (Aug 8, 2009)

I added amla and shikakai powder to my dc mix today. Still putting amla oil in my scalp every night.


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Aug 8, 2009)

since using the shakakai powder mixed with water, alma oil, and vatika oil ive noticed that my new growth is a lot straighter and smoother. i deep condition and do protein treatments weekly and use the gvp version of the chi silk leave in but that shouldn't be doing that to my new growth. Does anyone else notice this? I air dry my hair now and you'd think I was using heat on my roots by the way it looks. The only thing that I would think is drastically different about what Ive been doing, is co-washing and the ayurvedic stuff, because before i started this healthy hair care journey my hair would matt up something bad, now its like nothing. When I get my hand on my camera I'll show you guys what I'm talking about. But is anybody else having this experience?


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Aug 8, 2009)

since using the shakakai powder mixed with water, alma oil, and vatika oil ive noticed that my new growth is a lot straighter and smoother. i deep condition and do protein treatments weekly and use the gvp version of the chi silk leave in but that shouldn't be doing that to my new growth. Does anyone else notice this? I air dry my hair now and you'd think I was using heat on my roots by the way it looks. The only thing that I would think is drastically different about what Ive been doing, is co-washing and the ayurvedic stuff, because before i started this healthy hair care journey my hair would matt up something bad, now its like nothing. When I get my hand on my camera I'll show you guys what I'm talking about. But is anybody else having this experience?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2009)

nikz24 said:


> *I added amla and shikakai powder to my dc mix today.* Still putting amla oil in my scalp every night.


 
I used to do this a lot, I think I will start it again when I take down these cornrows.


----------



## Ozma (Aug 9, 2009)

DC'd today with amla, shikakai, miss key 1 en 10

washed with shikakai soap

overnight full henna with paprika


----------



## Aspire (Aug 10, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You're welcomed Shay. Ekua will be adding cassia and indigo at the end of the month. She also just recently added Nupur henna that a lot of the ladies were raving about in another thread. I will be adding that one along with indigo to my next order from her. I need to use the heenara that I bought from ruchita to see if I like it before I do though. I may be needing some more amla powder as well, I'll see how my stash goes first.



This is good news.  I ordered from her early last week and I am waiting for my shipment.  However, I was dissapointed because she did not have the cassia (which is a staple for me) nor the indigo (because I wanted to try it).  I have never had an issue though with Ruchita, but I could not get the discount to work this time so I thought I would try something new.  If my stuff comes before Wed and it is in date and well packaged, I will try her again.



JusMarieJolie said:


> since using the shakakai powder mixed with water, alma oil, and vatika oil ive noticed that my new growth is a lot straighter and smoother. i deep condition and do protein treatments weekly and use the gvp version of the chi silk leave in but that shouldn't be doing that to my new growth. Does anyone else notice this? I air dry my hair now and you'd think I was using heat on my roots by the way it looks. The only thing that I would think is drastically different about what Ive been doing, is co-washing and the ayurvedic stuff, because before i started this healthy hair care journey my hair would matt up something bad, now its like nothing. When I get my hand on my camera I'll show you guys what I'm talking about. But is anybody else having this experience?



Yes . .  . this is one of the benefits many ladies have noticed with Ayurveda.  A couple of ladies decided to transition because of this fact.  I have noticed though that some products will make my hair revert, but I have not been meticulous enough to figure out which ones they are.   Once I figure it out, I may very well transition or at least move to 6 month stretches.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 10, 2009)

Aspire said:


> This is good news. I ordered from her early last week and I am waiting for my shipment. However, I was dissapointed because she did not have the cassia (which is a staple for me) nor the indigo (because I wanted to try it). I have never had an issue though with Ruchita, but I could not get the discount to work this time so I thought I would try something new. If my stuff comes before Wed and it is in date and well packaged, I will try her again.


 Aspire, Ekua sent me an email indicating that she will be bringing in the cassia and indigo at the end of the month. She was travelling last week for a few days purchasing more products and was back last friday. So you should be able to order them from her most likely at the end of this month if you are still interested then.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 10, 2009)

last night I pooed with my Shikakai bar & cond. with AM. I sealed with Afroveda Shikakai oil, Brahmi oil, and Castor oil. Today I will massage my scalp with the Afoveda Hibiscus infusion & Hesh Shikakai oil.


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 10, 2009)

Yesterday I did wash #1 (using hibiscus, amla and brahmi powder for the paste and hibiscus, brahmi and fenugreek powder for the tea) from my regimen and styled my hair in a bantu knot out, pics on my blog.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 10, 2009)

Checking in: Still using my ayurveda tea rinse spritzer on my cornrows and scalp, not everyday but I'm still using it alternated with my MN treatment.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 10, 2009)

I prepoo with amla/brahmi/maka/hibiscus/meth with VO5, silcon mix, dc YTC, leave in salerm 5, moist/seal with shea and coconut oil.


----------



## Kellum (Aug 11, 2009)

I did my whole regimen this weekend. 

Oiled hair and scalp with EVCO
Made tea of horestail and nettle
Made mix of: amla, hibiscus, shikakai, brahmi, fenugreek
Added the tea to the powders and applied to hair after rinsing oil
Left on for 45 mins with plastic cap
DC'd with J/A/S/O/N NaturalS Henna High Lights and Sea Kelp Conditioners with heat for 45 mins

My hair is lovely, soft, and the color from the hibiscus is beautiful.

BTW: that henna high lights and sea kelp conditioners are great.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Aug 11, 2009)

I am doing another conditioner mix with neem, henna, and shikakai. This time I also added honey. I hope it comes out well.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2009)

I did a mild protein pre-poo treatment for 30 minutes this morning with CON Reconstructing Conditioner without heat followed by a quick ayurveda rinse and DC'ed with Aussie Moist Conditioner. I didn't use any shampoo today.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2009)

By the way ladies, my Karishma, kapoor kachli and amla order arrived today from ayurnaturalbeauty(ANB.com) - TO THE BAHAMAS!!! In ONE week. UNBELIEVABLE!!! I still can't believe it. Now I can't wait for the weekend to come so I can henna my hair.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Aug 11, 2009)

Aggie said:


> By the way ladies, my Karishma, kapoor kachli and amla order arrived today from ayurnaturalbeauty(ANB.com) - TO THE BAHAMAS!!! In ONE week. UNBELIEVABLE!!! I still can't believe it. Now I can't wait for the weekend to come so I can henna my hair.


Yay!! I'm so glad you found a supplier where you didn't have to wait until the 12th of never to get your products. 

I ordered on Thursday, she shipped on Friday, and they got here yesterday. I wasn't home when the post office tried to deliver, so I picked them up today on my lunch break. Talk about fast!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Yay!! I'm so glad you found a supplier where you didn't have to wait until the 12th of never to get your products.
> 
> I ordered on Thursday, she shipped on Friday, and they got here yesterday. I wasn't home when the post office tried to deliver, so I picked them up today on my lunch break. Talk about fast!


 

Oh yeah! Now the next thing I want Ekua to add to her site are some more choices of the main oils we use like brahmi, amla, bhringraj, and shikakai oils. I would also like to see her add some hibiscus petal powder. When she brings in the indigo, I will be ordering about 6 or so at first to see if I like it, and go from there. I want to try a couple of Nupur henna too.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Aug 11, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Oh yeah! Now the next thing I want Ekua to add to her site are some more choices of the main oils we use like brahmi, amla, bhringraj, and shikakai oils. I would also like to see her add some hibiscus petal powder. When she brings in the indigo, I will be ordering about 6 or so at first to see if I like it, and go from there. I want to try a couple of Nupur henna too.


I agree on the oils. 

I have some hibiscus petal powder in my stash...I have not tried it yet. I need to check through the Ayurveda threads for some recipes.


----------



## zenith (Aug 11, 2009)

Checking in:

I have been using brahmi amla oil everynight.
Today i did a Heenara paste (had buildup from co-washing with suave, can't wait to finish the bottle). Did a mild protein with Aphogee 2 min. Then i DC'd with Carrot cholestrol.
My hair is back to feeling lush.


----------



## Aspire (Aug 12, 2009)

Got my KT today from AyurNatural.  Everything was fresh.  I mixed my KT and Amla tonight and will be using tomorrow in a quick cowash.  I am so happy to have my KT back.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 12, 2009)

Aggie said:


> By the way ladies, my Karishma, kapoor kachli and amla order arrived today from ayurnaturalbeauty(ANB.com) - TO THE BAHAMAS!!! In ONE week. UNBELIEVABLE!!! I still can't believe it. Now I can't wait for the weekend to come so I can henna my hair.


Aggie, that is great in one week to Bahamas I was hoping you did not have to wait to long!  Kudos to BostonMaria for pointing us to this site! You better tell them to get ready for LHCF and stock up!


----------



## Ltown (Aug 12, 2009)

Aggie said:


> By the way ladies, my Karishma, kapoor kachli and amla order arrived today from ayurnaturalbeauty(ANB.com) - TO THE BAHAMAS!!! In ONE week. UNBELIEVABLE!!! I still can't believe it. Now I can't wait for the weekend to come so I can henna my hair.


 


Aggie said:


> I did a mild protein pre-poo treatment for 30 minutes this morning with CON Reconstructing Conditioner without heat followed by a quick ayurveda rinse and DC'ed with Aussie Moist Conditioner. I didn't use any shampoo today.


 
Aggie, I'm getting some cornrow this week and need to know how are doing all this without messing up your braids? My hair gets frizzy very fast so I'll be getting some small cornrows and never had them in for more than two week but I need them. I'm not getting much growth which is probably from too much manipulation of washing more than I used too.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 12, 2009)

Lol, I thought I was the only one up. I'm infusing an oil of EVOO, Bhringraj, Nettle, and Fenugreek.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 12, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Lol, I thought I was the only one up. I'm infusing an oil of EVOO, Bhringraj, Nettle, and Fenugreek.


Flowin, I'm always up at this time I work early. You doing hair this early!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 12, 2009)

ltown said:


> Flowin, I'm always up at this time I work early. You doing hair this early!


 


Nah, just another bout of Insomnia. I got my oil simmering.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2009)

ltown said:


> Aggie, that is great in one week to Bahamas I was hoping you did not have to wait to long! Kudos to BostonMaria for pointing us to this site! You better tell them to get ready for LHCF and stock up!


 
thanks honey but I already told Ekua about us and she said that will try to work on getting us a discount code and free shipping over a certain amount. I will check on how she's coming along with that soon and report back as soon as I have word.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2009)

ltown said:


> Aggie, I'm getting some cornrow this week and need to know how are doing all this without messing up your braids? My hair gets frizzy very fast so I'll be getting some small cornrows and never had them in for more than two week but I need them. I'm not getting much growth which is probably from too much manipulation of washing more than I used too.


 
I am in the "hide your hair" challenge so what I do is have my niece flat row my hair going back in 6 big rows and I wear my wigs over it. It is not really exposed and I try to redo them every 2 weeks. I only undo them to henna my hair, do ayurcowashes, and properly DC, then have them redone. 

I am also attempting to stretch my texlaxer a whole year so I definitely can't afford to manipulate it too much. I will be getting my extension braids installed on September 3rd, so I need to really strengthen my hair before getting them installed. Now while I am in extension braids, I greatly reduce how much I wash my hair to every 10-14 days.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2009)

I think I'm gonna henna my hair today, not sure yet though. I have all my ingredients all together just in case I decide to do it today afterall.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 12, 2009)

Kellum said:


> I did my whole regimen this weekend.
> 
> Oiled hair and scalp with EVCO
> Made tea of horestail and nettle
> ...


 
Hi where did you get these, and did you do your whole routine in one day ?


----------



## Imoan (Aug 12, 2009)

miss Congeniality said:


> I am doing another conditioner mix with neem, henna, and shikakai. This time I also added honey. I hope it comes out well.


 

I love adding honey to things, I would love to hear how it worked out for you.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 12, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Got my KT today from AyurNatural. Everything was fresh. I mixed my KT and Amla tonight and will be using tomorrow in a quick cowash. I am so happy to have my KT back.


 

Dont you just love KT, my sister came over yesterday and I caught her sneaking  two boxes of my KT, and I call myself hiding it from her, lol my mom txt me this mornng saying she wanted to try KT since I and my sister keep talking about it.... I cant handle this (not my KT)


OH I spoke with Euka too and she said if people let her know the things they want her to get she will try her best and that she is working on getting more oils but not sure of all the names so let her know ladies...


----------



## Ltown (Aug 12, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I am in the "hide your hair" challenge so what I do is have my niece flat row my hair going back in 6 big rows and I wear my wigs over it. It is not really exposed and I try to redo them every 2 weeks. I only undo them to henna my hair, do ayurcowashes, and properly DC, then have them redone.
> 
> I am also attempting to stretch my texlaxer a whole year so I definitely can't afford to manipulate it too much. I will be getting my extension braids installed on September 3rd, so I need to really strengthen my hair before getting them installed. Now while I am in extension braids, I greatly reduce how much I wash my hair to every 10-14 days.


Oh I did not think you could be doing all this with braids. I'll have work something out, I've never had braids longer than two weeks the hair makes me itch so I'll probably just oil/spritz with my products and do a rinse with mild shampoo mix. Thanks


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Hi where did you get these, and did you do your whole routine in one day ?


 
Imoan, you can find them cheaply on www.vitacost.com. They have the best prices I've seen so far.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Dont you just love KT, my sister came over yesterday and I caught her sneaking two boxes of my KT, and I call myself hiding it from her, lol my mom txt me this mornng saying she wanted to try KT since I and my sister keep talking about it.... I cant handle this (not my KT)
> 
> 
> OH I spoke with Euka too and she said if people let her know the things they want her to get she will try her best and that she is working on getting more oils but not sure of all the names so let her know ladies...


 Thanks Imoan, I will send her an email today sometime.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Aug 12, 2009)

My hair feels amazing today. It feels clean, but not dry and it is so soft. My hair feels so healthy. Yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm still here and in the game! 

I think I've become a henna addict!I've done it two weeks straight. I'm giving myself a break from it this weekend because I wanna try the indigo next. 

Still need to try my tea rinses...maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2009)

I am hendigo'ing right now as I type this post. I am using karishma henna and indigo by mehandi that IDareT'sHair bought me - thanks Terri. 

I will be washing it out after about 2 hours and cowashing with v05 free Me Freesia Conditioner. DCing overnight with Mizani Moisturefuse mixed with Mizani Thermasmooth Conditioners. So far I have about 45 more minutes to go. It's gonna be a late night for me tonight I feel.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 12, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Imoan, you can find them cheaply on www.vitacost.com. They have the best prices I've seen so far.


 


Hey that is my store I love the $4.99 shipping not matter what size... emmm and yes they are cheap,,, going hunting...


I did not know you can dc'g hair over night.. hum wondering can this be done with natural,fine curly hair? actually I dont know what my hair is, it looks thick but the lady that braids my hair says its curly cotton fine whatever that is? One more ?? how much deep condish do you guys use, do you lay it on thick or really thin? Thanks


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Hey that is my store I love the $4.99 shipping not matter what size... emmm and yes they are cheap,,, going hunting...
> 
> 
> I did not know you can dc'g hair over night.. hum wondering can this be done with natural,fine curly hair? actually I dont know what my hair is, it looks thick but the lady that braids my hair says its curly cotton fine whatever that is? One more ?? how much deep condish do you guys use, do you lay it on thick or really thin? Thanks


 
Yes you can DC overnight as long as you use a moisturizing deep conditioner. Yes you can do so with natural hair as well. I lay it on thick but you really don't have to. It's just a preference for me.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 12, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Yes you can DC overnight as long as you use a moisturizing deep conditioner. Yes you can do so with natural hair as well. I lay it on thick but you really don't have to. It's just a preference for me.


 
I tend to be heavy handed as well.  I love really thiiiick deep condishes so I feel as if my hair is being treated to something special each time I dc.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 12, 2009)

Does anyone have a review on the Hairveda Shikakai bar yet?  I've been thinking about buying one, but I'm also playing with the idea of making my own soaps, so I can make them as yummy as I please, plus I could save a few bucks by using up some of the powders I already have.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 13, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Yes you can DC overnight as long as you use a moisturizing deep conditioner. Yes you can do so with natural hair as well. I lay it on thick but you really don't have to. It's just a preference for me.


 

I lay it on thick too, I use alot of AO conditioners,shescentit,jessiecurls,myhoneychild,afroveda. Are they any others that really give good mositure, I need to learn how to make my own cuzz I go through deep Conditioners bad, 8oz stuff only last me two weeks or less cuzzz I also deep condition my daughters hair... I so want to try DC overnight specially during the hot summer.


----------



## zenith (Aug 13, 2009)

I applied a paste of shikakai, aritha, amla & brahmi to the scalp. I did prep with warm brahmi-amla oil before.
then i will DC while cleaning.


----------



## HERicane10 (Aug 13, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Does anyone have a review on the Afroveda Shikakai bar yet?  I've been thinking about buying one, but I'm also playing with the idea of making my own soaps, so I can make them as yummy as I please, plus I could save a few bucks by using up some of the powders I already have.



wow, I just looked at the site yesterday and didn't see a shikakai bar. I've tried the carrot one and loved it.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 13, 2009)

Has anyone notice the difference in their hair since doing this challenge???? I have my goodness, even people are givng me more complements on my hair.  I might be crazy but it seem to be growing even faster.. How long have we been on this challenge.... cant wait too see the end result when challenge is over.. wowzers


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Aug 13, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Has anyone notice the difference in their hair since doing this challenge???? I have my goodness, even people are givng me more complements on my hair. I might be crazy but it seem to be growing even faster.. How long have we been on this challenge.... cant wait too see the end result when challenge is over.. wowzers


People have mostly noticed the color, even before I started with henna, the other powders/oils were making my hair darker and giving it more sheen. It shrinks up so they don't really notice the growth too much.


----------



## quasimodi (Aug 13, 2009)

Okay, folks!  

I'm not an official member of this challenge, but the ladies on this challenge, the previous four month ayurveda challenge, and the ayurveda support thread inspired me to give it a try.  I did months of prep reading through the threads, researching various ayurvedic supplies sites, questioning knowledgable ladies (thanks Aggie and Flowinlocks) and sycing myself up.

I finally, finally did my first, FULL ON ayurvedic hair treatment.

I simply must share the experience, relating the events exactly as they happened.

So, here's what happened:

I massaged my scalp with a mixture of emu, rosemary, tea tree, and peppermint oils.  Then I applied amla oil to my hair.  Left it on for about 3 hours. -meanwhile I made turkey tacos with baby spinach instead of lettuce...yummm

Meanwhile I made a tea of fenugreek, amla, brahmi, and bhringaji (sp? - please don't think that I'm any less enthusiastic about this just because I can't spell some of these words).

I poured the mixture over my head, concentrating on my scalp and ends.  I massaged and then rinsed.  Oh, my goodness.  My hair felt soooooooooo soft and even detangled.  My hair has never felt that way after a tea rinse.  *AND I mean NEVA*!!!

Then came the tour de force.  I made a deep conditioning mixture of Aussie Moist, Lustrasilk Shea Butter, EVOO, and vatika oil, which I applied to my hair.  Then sat under the hair steamer for an hour. - while watching Season 3 of The Office

I rinsed...ohhh, the hair was like buttah!  *Buttah, I tells ya!  BUTTTTTAHH!*

I applied smidges Knot Today, Qhemet Burdock Root, Shine & Define, sealed with vatika and then twisted my hair up to airdry. - while still watching Season 3 of the office

Ladies, as I type, I can't help, but stop every so often to tug a braid from under my scarf, touch it to savor the sweet, sweet softness and to smell the rich, lemony, coconuty scent of the vatika oil. *pauses to sheepishly tuck the braid back into the scarf* 

Ahhhh, ayurveda.  Where hast thou been all my life?   

...Now, if I have to teach myself how to henna. *rushes off to read the henna threads*

Carpe Diem, ladies!!


----------



## Kellum (Aug 13, 2009)

I did my first henna treatment last night/early morning and love the results. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=391178

I will do these once a month to every 6 weeks with glosses in between. 

For those that henna how do you work your protein DCs into your regimen? I am planning on only using protein when I don't henna. Is that what you all are doing? I don't want hard hair or to over do it. TIA


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 13, 2009)

Kellum said:


> I did my first henna treatment last night/early morning and love the results. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=391178
> 
> I will do these once a month to every 6 weeks with glosses in between.
> 
> For those that henna how do you work your protein DCs into your regimen? *I am planning on only using protein when I don't henna*. Is that what you all are doing? I don't want hard hair or to over do it. TIA


 

 That's exactly what I do.


----------



## Kellum (Aug 13, 2009)

^^^Thanks, now I feel better. I knew my hair would still need protein because henna is not a protein although it acts like one especially since my hair is texlaxed. I got it now, yay


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 13, 2009)

quasimodi said:


> Okay, folks!
> 
> I'm not an official member of this challenge, but the ladies on this challenge, the previous four month ayurveda challenge, and the ayurveda support thread inspired me to give it a try. I did months of prep reading through the threads, researching various ayurvedic supplies sites, questioning knowledgable ladies (thanks Aggie and Flowinlocks) and sycing myself up.
> 
> ...


 

Welcome to the worls of Ayurveda!!! :reddancer:I'm glad you had a great first experience. Believe me when you start seeing the positive changes in your hair, you won't  give a lot of your old products a second look. Keep us posted on your results.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 13, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Has anyone notice the difference in their hair since doing this challenge???? I have my goodness, even people are givng me more complements on my hair. I might be crazy but it seem to be growing even faster.. How long have we been on this challenge.... cant wait too see the end result when challenge is over.. wowzers


 


I notice a huge difference in the strength, softness, and shine. And no it's not your imagination on it growing faster.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 13, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> wow, I just looked at the site yesterday and didn't see a shikakai bar. I've tried the carrot one and loved it.


 



Oops, I meant to say Hairveda.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 13, 2009)

Kalpi Tone experience, I mixed 2 tlbs.of Kalpi Tone, 1 tlbs of Bhringraj, 1 1/2 ounces of my Vatika Cocktail, & Suave Humectant till it got creamy. I was hoping the extra Bhringraj plus oil & cond. would counteract some of the dryness of this powder. Well let's just say, my hair immediately recognized it as a cleansing powder regardless. Plus the graininess from the Shikakai mixed with the oil & cond. kinda made it hard to rinse out. I only left this mixture on for about 10mins. and I'm glad I did. It was kinda hard & tangled after rinsing. I really think it was from the Aritha, my hair HATES this powder even in small doses. I didn't bother using any cheapie cond. to get the rest of the residue out, I just grabbed my handy Skikakai bar, suds up a few times, rinsed then applied a dc with Silicone Mix (I love how this cond. melts my ng), Brahmi, Bhringraj, and topped it off with AM. My hair feels soft & moist after rinsing. This is my second time trying it & not being thrilled with the results. I think I'll try it as a tea the next time followed with a dc. If I don't like it after that it will be my final time using it.


----------



## cookie1 (Aug 14, 2009)

quasimodi said:


> Okay, folks!
> 
> I'm not an official member of this challenge, but the ladies on this challenge, the previous four month ayurveda challenge, and the ayurveda support thread inspired me to give it a try. I did months of prep reading through the threads, researching various ayurvedic supplies sites, questioning knowledgable ladies (thanks Aggie and Flowinlocks) and sycing myself up.
> 
> ...


 
*This sounds simple enough and I will be trying it.  I did it backwards last week- I washed, DC'd and did a cassia tea rinse and my hair was soft and the comb slid right through it but, it was kind of hard once it airdried..I think I should've made the DC the last step.*


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 14, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> *This sounds simple enough and I will be trying it. I did it backwards last week- I washed, DC'd and did a cassia tea rinse and my hair was soft and the comb slid right through it but, it was kind of hard once it airdried..I think I should've made the DC the last step.*


 



Yeah, you want to dc after the Cassia.


----------



## quasimodi (Aug 14, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> *This sounds simple enough and I will be trying it. I did it backwards last week- I washed, DC'd and did a cassia tea rinse and my hair was soft and the comb slid right through it but, it was kind of hard once it airdried..I think I should've made the DC the last step.*


 
Yes, I was amazed at how simple it was when I finally had everything that I needed and went through with it.  I can easily see myself doing this once a week on wash day.  I'll probably alternate the rinse with a shampoo bar or a clarifying treatment once a month or so.  

Try rinsing and then DCing.  If your experience is anything like mine, you will NOT regret it.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 14, 2009)

Today, I did a mix of Kalpi Tone,Kapoor Kachil,Hibiscus,fenugreek,coconut oil, green-t, and co wash with tropical suave, and now I am sitting here dc'g w/Myhoneychild Honey Hair  Mask.

Flowinlocks, KT not working for you?


----------



## boldblackbeauty (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello, What do use as leave in and sealant? Thanks!


----------



## cookie1 (Aug 15, 2009)

quasimodi said:


> Yes, I was amazed at how simple it was when I finally had everything that I needed and went through with it. I can easily see myself doing this once a week on wash day. I'll probably alternate the rinse with a shampoo bar or a clarifying treatment once a month or so.
> 
> Try rinsing and then DCing. If your experience is anything like mine, you will NOT regret it.


 

What are your measurements for the tea?


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 15, 2009)

boldblackbeauty said:


> Hello, What do use as leave in and sealant? Thanks!



Herbal Essences long term relationship leave-in and a mix of castor oil and Vatika oil to seal.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 15, 2009)

I prepooed overnight with the Cocasta Shikakai oil.  Currently have a tea rinse of amla, shikakai, maka, and fenugreek in my hair, which I'll leave on for an hour.  Will clarify and do aphogee 2 step treatment, DC with YTC Mud Mask mixed with garlic oil and vatika oil.  Probably twist hair with some shea amla and have happy hair.

Oh, and my hair is darker, definitely shinier, and is growing (and shedding more, hence the garlic oil).  My boyfriend noticed, which is saying something.  I cut 2 inches off my hair at the end of June, and when I pulled it yesterday, it's almost all grown back in under 2 months!!!  I love this stuff.

Last, my Ruchita order is supposed to have arrived today (I live in an apt, so they have to process the boxes before I can get it, but usps says it was delivered).  I can't wait to do a cassia treatment next week.  Also, I got some mustard oil.  There aren't a lot of threads on it--have any of you used it, and if so, how?  TIA!

ETA: Did YTC mask with bhringaraj oil instead .  Having an Afroveda Vata moment: going to condition with Kissi Seed Conditioner, seal with Sunsilk Citrus Oil, and twist with Shea Amla.  But I'm tired, so I might take a nap first .


----------



## patientlygrowing (Aug 15, 2009)

tonight I pre-pooed with neem oil (this is new to me so???) and scritched
rinsed
then made a tea of alma and shakaiki
rinsed with suave coconut conditioner
applied coconut oil, ORS mayo, baggied and going to sleep.

I'll rinse it out in the morning.
HHG


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 15, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Today, I did a mix of Kalpi Tone,Kapoor Kachil,Hibiscus,fenugreek,coconut oil, green-t, and co wash with tropical suave, and now I am sitting here dc'g w/Myhoneychild Honey Hair Mask.
> 
> *Flowinlocks, KT not working for you*?


 


It's working, I just like it as oppose to the other powders I love. Like I said, I'll try it as a tea before I give up on it.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 15, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> I prepooed overnight with the Cocasta Shikakai oil. Currently have a tea rinse of amla, shikakai, maka, and fenugreek in my hair, which I'll leave on for an hour. Will clarify and do aphogee 2 step treatment, DC with YTC Mud Mask mixed with garlic oil and vatika oil. Probably twist hair with some shea amla and have happy hair.
> 
> Oh, and my hair is darker, definitely shinier, and is growing (and shedding more, hence the garlic oil). My boyfriend noticed, which is saying something. I cut 2 inches off my hair at the end of June, and when I pulled it yesterday, it's almost all grown back in under 2 months!!! I love this stuff.
> 
> ...


 

What's YTC?


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 15, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> What's YTC?



YTC=Yes to Carrots .  I have the mud mask and the regular conditioner, I used the mud mask today.  Definitely helped get the softness back after the Aphogee .  Oh, and I did receive my order from Ruchita today.  Everything is as ordered, and I am officially removing my paypal dispute.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 15, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> YTC=Yes to Carrots . I have the mud mask and the regular conditioner, I used the mud mask today. Definitely helped get the softness back after the Aphogee . Oh, and I did receive my order from Ruchita today. Everything is as ordered, and I am officially removing my paypal dispute.


 


Duh, I knew this... I'm glad you received your stuff.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2009)

Kellum said:


> I did my first henna treatment last night/early morning and love the results. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=391178
> 
> I will do these once a month to every 6 weeks with glosses in between.
> 
> For those that henna how do you work your protein DCs into your regimen? I am planning on only using protein when I don't henna. Is that what you all are doing? I don't want hard hair or to over do it. TIA


Like flowinlocks, this is also what I do myself. I fit in my reconstructors and oher protein treatments around my henna treatments.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> It's working, I'm just like it as oppose to the other powders I love. Like I said, I'll try it as a tea before I give up on it.


 

Wow FL, my hair loves KT but my nails do not - leaves them a bit dark and I have to sit and scrub them until they brighten. I think I'll use lemon juice next time to see if that will make it easier to remove the KT from my nails or I'll simply wear gloves as if I am henna'ing my hair. I must admit though, that I have been recently using it as a rinse and not a paste.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2009)

Well what on earth!!! 

I just went on ayurnaturalbeauty.com and ALL the Nupur henna are GONE!! I mean GONE!! Already!!!

I cannot believe it. I go on a 3 day hiatus and come back and this is what happens. You know it's a good thing I don't mind waiting until the indigo arrives, GEESH!! 

Oh BTW, I saw some additional oils on the site, but I don't see any brahmi, bhringraj, or brahmi amla oils though. I wonder if Ekua is bringing those in too.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2009)

Imoan said:


> I lay it on thick too, I use alot of AO conditioners,shescentit,jessiecurls,myhoneychild,afroveda. Are they any others that really give good mositure, I need to learn how to make my own cuzz I go through deep Conditioners bad, 8oz stuff only last me two weeks or less cuzzz I also deep condition my daughters hair... I so want to try DC overnight specially during the hot summer.


 
Sorry Imoan, I was MIA for a few days but yes there are other moisturizing DC's out there. If you like to shop on vitacost.com, look for Jason Naturals Jojoba and Biotin Conditioners. They are awesome but I especially like the jojoba one, and they're cheap too - around $5.87 for a 16oz bottle.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Well what on earth!!!
> 
> I just went on ayurnaturalbeauty.com and ALL the Nupur henna are GONE!! I mean GONE!! Already!!!
> 
> I cannot believe it. I go on a 3 day hiatus and come back and this is what happens. You know it's a good thing I don't mind waiting until the indigo arrives, GEESH!!


 
Now, Aggie, you know that is the LHCF effect .


----------



## Kellum (Aug 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Like flowinlocks, this is also what I do myself. I fit in my reconstructors and oher protein treatments around my henna treatments.



Thanks Aggie


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2009)

Kellum said:


> Thanks Aggie


You're welcomed Kellum.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Now, Aggie, you know that is the LHCF effect .


 
Yeah I know, but dang ladies, yinnah cudda lef me wid at lease one.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay today I will deep cowashing with quite a bit of powders:

1 Tbs of shikakai powder
2Tbs of bhringraj powder
2 Tbs of amla powder
2 Tbs of kalpi tone
2 Tbs of brahmi powder 

I add my Fenugreek rinse to it with a few drops of rosemary and peppermint essential oils, 4oz of coconut and shikakai oils and 5oz of HE HH.

Right now though, I am pre poing with aloe vera gel mixed with some OCT and Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor with heat for approx. 30 mintes. I'll be adding my ayurveda cowash paste right over that and rub it into my scalp for sure for stimulation. I will keep it on an additional 30 minutes. 

Then I'll cowash it out with the remaining HE HH and maybe some V05 Free Me Freesia Conditioner.

Following will be either a DC of Giovanni SAS or Joico Body Luxe. I haven't decided which yet.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Wow FL, my hair loves KT but my nails do not - leaves them a bit dark and I have to sit and scrub them until they brighten. I think I'll use lemon juice next time to see if that will make it easier to remove the KT from my nails or I'll simply wear gloves as if I am henna'ing my hair. I must admit though, that I have been recently using it as a rinse and not a paste.



Okay, seriously, I thought I was the only one!  KT has the same effect on my fingers and nails.  I've been using it mixed with my conditioner as a cowash, though I'm tempted to use it as a paste this weekend.


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 16, 2009)

I did a henna gloss, clarified, and deep conditioned with prosity control and ORS last night.  Today I'm not sure what I want to do with my hair style wise, lol.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 16, 2009)

DC'ing right now with ORS Mayo mixed with Henna Powder conditoning mix...


----------



## HERicane10 (Aug 16, 2009)

Just henna/indigo'd 2 hr; dc'ing with UBH con now.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Sorry Imoan, I was MIA for a few days but yes there are other moisturizing DC's out there. If you like to shop on vitacost.com, look for Jason Naturals Jojoba and Biotin Conditioners. They are awesome but I especially like the jojoba one, and they're cheap too - around $5.87 for a 16oz bottle.


 


so basically any conditioner can work as a DC??? I did not know that,, dummy me would always look for stuff that was label deep conditioner.. ok ok.. my eyes have seen the light.  I am on vitacost checking out Jasons now, I want the sea kelp and another one someone mentioned on here.. cant remember.. going to search think it was Kellum who mentioned Jasons..oohhh girl Jasons conditoners have some awesome ingredients..


----------



## Imoan (Aug 16, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> I did a henna gloss, clarified, and deep conditioned with prosity control and ORS last night. Today I'm not sure what I want to do with my hair style wise, lol.


 

What and how do you Henna Gloss, or is that the same as when I do my karishma henna?  Thanks


----------



## Imoan (Aug 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Well what on earth!!!
> 
> I just went on ayurnaturalbeauty.com and ALL the henna Nupur are !! GONEI mean GONE!! Already!!!
> 
> ...


 


Glad it wasnt my beloved KT... heheheheheheeee, that stuff is the Business for me... people keep asking me what I put in my hair and I hesitate to tell them KT...I luvvvvvvvvvvv it..


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> Okay, seriously, I thought I was the only one! KT has the same effect on my fingers and nails. I've been using it mixed with my conditioner as a cowash, though I'm tempted to use it as a paste this weekend.


 
The paste is awesome too. I truly feel you won't regret it. Try using some fenugreeek seed rinse as a base to make it for a lot of slip.



Imoan said:


> so basically any conditioner can work as a DC??? I did not know that,, dummy me would always look for stuff that was label deep conditioner.. ok ok.. my eyes have seen the light. I am on vitacost checking out Jasons now, I want the sea kelp and another one someone mentioned on here.. cant remember.. going to search think it was Kellum who mentioned Jasons..oohhh girl Jasons conditoners have some awesome ingredients..


 
Told ya so!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay today I will deep cowashing with quite a bit of powders:
> 
> 1 Tbs of shikakai powder
> 2Tbs of bhringraj powder
> ...


 
Okay here's my update on the entire treatment today. All I can say is WOW!!! I will be doing this treatment again and again. I had enough left over for another day so I'll reduce the ingredients by half for the next ayurveda deep cowash. I need to add these steps to my fotki album.

I believe it may have been the pre-poo or it may have been the ayu-cowash, but I had virtually no breakage and I have over 4" of new growth on my relaxed head. I am stunned with the results and can't wait to do another one. I will however try to space the aloe vera/Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor pre-poo treatment out at 2 week interval or as often as needed. That was a very effective pre-poo for breakage.

My hair feels very strong and yet soft and lush.


----------



## Aspire (Aug 17, 2009)

KT/Amla paste with amla and almond oils.  Wore a braid-out most for several days this past week and the color from the treatments is like WOW!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok something weird is def. going on with my cond. mixes. Today I mixed ORS,Motions CPR, Suave, Brahmi, Bhringraj, Horsetail, Nettle, and Amla. I also mixed in a little of my homemade oil made with, Olive oil, Fenugreek, and Bhringraj. My mixes have been coming out runny so I have been trying to pinpoint what ingredient was doing this. The only thing I added new was KT,and Hibiscus. I've tried both of these separately to see which one it was. And they produced the same result, runny. I PURPOSELY left out both of these so I could get my usual consistency of a thick creamy mud.  What I got was thick but not creamy, it's almost like the powders want to separate from the cond. if that makes sense. Like when I rub it in my hair the powder tries to crumble away and the hair is left wet with the 2 not totally congealed together. Remind you I have done this same method since I started using Ayurveda, and I alway got stellar results. No matter how much cond. I mixed in it always resulted in a thick creamy paste. I checked to see if my powders were expired, but they are not, however I have been using some of the ones I got from Ruchita, not saying it's anything wrong with them, but I'm having a hard time pinpointing the problem. I have given up on using the Hibiscus or KT as a paste or in cond. As the slightest amout of liquid turns them into water. Could I have a bad batch? I don't know but I will try them as teas.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 17, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok something weird is def. going on with my cond. mixes. Today I mixed ORS,Motions CPR, Suave, Brahmi, Bhringraj, Horsetail, Nettle, and Amla. I also mixed in a little of my homemade oil made with, Olive oil, Fenugreek, and Bhringraj. My mixes have been coming out runny so I have been trying to pinpoint what ingredient was doing this. The only the I added new was KT,and Hibiscus. I've tried both of these separately to see which one it was. And they produced the same result, runny. I PURPOSELY left out both of these so I could get my usual consistency of a thick creamy mud.  What I got was thick but not creamy, it's almost like the powders want to separate from the cond. if that makes sense. Like when I rub in in my hair the powder tries to crumble away and the hair is left wet with the 2 not totally congealed together. Remind you I have done this same method sine I started using Ayurveda, and I alway got stellar results. No matter how much cond. I mixed in it always resulted in a thick creamy paste. I checked to see if my powders were expired, but they are not, however I have been using some of the ones I got from Ruchita, not saying it's anything wrong with them, but I'm having a hard time pinpointing the problem. I have given up on using the Hibiscus or KT as a paste or in cond. As the slightest amout of liquid turns them into water. Could I have a bad batch? I don't know but I will try them as teas.


 
Hmmm, I have no clue what's going on here FL. I guess you could try them as teas and let us know what happens then.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 17, 2009)

Aspire said:


> *KT/Amla paste* with amla and almond oils. Wore a braid-out most for several days this past week and the color from the treatments is like WOW!


 
I agree Aspire. I get an amazing color from these two powders too. When my grays are looking fierce, I use these 2 powders and they calm them down temporarily. Thank goodness, I'm wearing wigs as my protective styles until Ekua brings in some indigo.


----------



## zenith (Aug 17, 2009)

after pre-poo with brahmi-amla oil, i applied a brahmalma-neem paste and then DC with a moisturizing cond.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 17, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok something weird is def. going on with my cond. mixes. Today I mixed ORS,Motions CPR, Suave, Brahmi, Bhringraj, Horsetail, Nettle, and Amla. I also mixed in a little of my homemade oil made with, Olive oil, Fenugreek, and Bhringraj. My mixes have been coming out runny so I have been trying to pinpoint what ingredient was doing this. The only the I added new was KT,and Hibiscus. I've tried both of these separately to see which one it was. And they produced the same result, runny. I PURPOSELY left out both of these so I could get my usual consistency of a thick creamy mud.  What I got was thick but not creamy, it's almost like the powders want to separate from the cond. if that makes sense. Like when I rub in in my hair the powder tries to crumble away and the hair is left wet with the 2 not totally congealed together. Remind you I have done this same method sine I started using Ayurveda, and I alway got stellar results. No matter how much cond. I mixed in it always resulted in a thick creamy paste. I checked to see if my powders were expired, but they are not, however I have been using some of the ones I got from Ruchita, not saying it's anything wrong with them, but I'm having a hard time pinpointing the problem. I have given up on using the Hibiscus or KT as a paste or in cond. As the slightest amout of liquid turns them into water. Could I have a bad batch? I don't know but I will try them as teas.


Flowin, I don't know either but you may have to stick to what have worked for you in the past. Maybe a bad batch or just bad day.  I know you will figure it out because I depending on you and Aggie opinions.  I know since I've been on this journey there are things I'm noticing that are not working for me that I'm reevaluating right now ayurveda powders.


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 17, 2009)

Imoan said:


> What and how do you Henna Gloss, or is that the same as when I do my karishma henna?  Thanks




A gloss is just mixing ingredients and then immediately putting them on the hair for conditioning effects instead of letting it sit for more color release.  The specific ingredients for my mix can be found here: http://fromshorttolong.blogspot.com/2009/07/henna-gloss-recipe.html


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 17, 2009)

Ladies how do I perform a strand test before using the powders? I have never performed a strand test before. Also, can henna be used safely with sulfur based products(i.e. homemade mtg mixes)?
tia,
tishee


----------



## miss Congeniality (Aug 17, 2009)

Is there away that I can incorporate this into my routine? I plan to wear protective styles (mainly twist) for the rest of the year. I plan on using oils on my scalp, but what can I do for my hair. So far I've only made/use conditioner mixes, do think it would be okay to do tea rinse? Anyone have any good tea recipes?


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 17, 2009)

Ladies, I am doing my first cassia treatment on Saturday.  I'm so excited to finally have my products !  I have no clue how to do this.  Do I do it to dry oiled hair, wet oiled hair, I'm puzzled.  I was going to prepoo overnight, but don't know if I need to wash first.  I'm going to do an actual treatment the first time, not just a gloss, so I know I'll need to DC afterward.  I'm very excited for the shine factor--my boyfriend's birthday is at the end of the month and I want my hair blingin !!!


----------



## Ozma (Aug 17, 2009)

I have my fifth weekly henna treatment on for an overnight treatment. I mixed in dried cranberries and my usual paprika. Tomorrow I will rinse/wash with shikakai soap, since I applied to unwashed, dry hair. 
After, I'll do a moisturizing DC with heat, moisturize and seal with CoCasta.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 17, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Ladies how do I perform a strand test before using the powders? I have never performed a strand test before. Also, *can henna be used safely with sulfur based products*(i.e. homemade mtg mixes)?
> tia,
> tishee


 


I'm not sure about this one, you might want to post this in the new Henna thread. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=335111&highlight=henna

About doing a strand test, I'm assuming you're talking about Henna? If so, when I first tried it I mixed up a tiny batch and applied it to hair harvested from combs or hair that I had shed. I put it in a ziplock bag with the mixture and left it for about 6 hours then rinsed and blotted it dry with paper towel. I was able to see the color as well as feel the strength in the strands, HTH.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 17, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> Ladies, I am doing my first cassia treatment on Saturday. I'm so excited to finally have my products ! I have no clue how to do this. *Do I do it to dry oiled hair*, wet oiled hair, I'm puzzled. I was going to prepoo overnight, but don't know if I need to wash first. I'm going to do an actual treatment the first time, not just a gloss, so I know I'll need to DC afterward. I'm very excited for the shine factor--my boyfriend's birthday is at the end of the month and I want my hair blingin !!!


 


This is what I do. No need to wash hair first.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 17, 2009)

miss Congeniality said:


> Is there away that I can incorporate this into my routine? I plan to wear protective styles (mainly twist) for the rest of the year. I plan on using oils on my scalp, but what can I do for my hair. So far I've only made/use conditioner mixes, do think it would be okay to do tea rinse? Anyone have any good tea recipes?


 


The oils are great for daily maintenance of the hair and scalp. The teas are also a great treat for the hair. Def. stops shedding. I usually use Bhringraj, Bhrami,Amla,Nettle, Fenugreek, and Horsetail. Sometimes all together or just 2 or 3 of them. Aggie has some great recipes in her Fotki as well as a tea spritz. Sometimes if I'm lazy I'll saturate my hair with the oils at night and cowash in the morning with a cheapie cond. only. My hair stay soft and moist just by doing this alone. Even if I don't feel like doing full treatments.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 17, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> This is what I do. No need to wash hair first.



Have I told you today that I love you?  If not, I do!!!  Thanks so much !


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 17, 2009)

mtmorg said:


> I have my fifth weekly henna treatment on for an overnight treatment. I mixed in dried cranberries and my usual paprika. *Tomorrow I will rinse/wash with shikakai soap,* since I applied to unwashed, dry hair.
> After, I'll do a moisturizing DC with heat, moisturize and seal with CoCasta.


 


I wouldn't wash for a few days if you want the the actual color from the Henna. I would give it a few days to oxidize.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Aug 17, 2009)

I am still in this! I was traveling so I did do rinses and such for two weeks. This past week I did a tea rinse and added some powders to my conditioner. My hair is breaking at the ends so I am going to do aphogee next week...it seems that henna does not cut it.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 18, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> Have I told you today that I love you? If not, I do!!! Thanks so much !


 


Lol, you're quite welcome.


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 18, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> I am still in this! I was traveling so I did do rinses and such for two weeks. This past week I did a tea rinse and added some powders to my conditioner. My hair is breaking at the ends so I am going to do aphogee next week...it seems that henna does not cut it.




This a common misconception. Henna does not do it.  Henna acts like a protein treatment, but it really is not.  You still need to do an actual protein treatment.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I agree Aspire. I get an amazing color from these two powders too. When my grays are looking fierce, I use these 2 powders and they calm them down temporarily. Thank goodness, I'm wearing wigs as my protective styles until Ekua brings in some indigo.


 


U know U dont have any gray, stop it, lol  what does cassia and indigo do?


----------



## cutiebe2 (Aug 18, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> This a common misconception. Henna does not do it. Henna acts like a protein treatment, but it really is not. You still need to do an actual protein treatment.


 Yeah... I was worried at first about doing a protein treatment since I just henna'd last month, but my ends are splitting. Im natural so I do PT on an as-needed basis


----------



## Imoan (Aug 18, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> Yeah... I was worried at first about ding a protein treatment since I just henna'd last month, but my ends are splitting. Im natural so I do PT on an as-needed basis


 

I am natural too, I have never done a protein treatment wonder if I need to, I do karishma henna alot, I have not notice to much shedding other than what they say is normal, and not sure about splitting, guess when I get home going to look at my ends..


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2009)

Imoan said:


> U know U dont have any gray, stop it, lol what does cassia and indigo do?


 

You are too sweet Imoan, thank you. Cassia is said to be a colorless henna for those who just want the conditioning power of henna without the color depositing on the hair but I have learned that it does show up some color on lighter shades of hair. Indigo is very simply put, a plant that has blue dye in it. Powdered indigo resembles powdered henna but it dyes hair black. Indigo can be used with henna to dye cloth and hair from brown to pure black, depending on the proportions of henna and indigo used. More information on it can be found on www.hennaforhair.com.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Aug 18, 2009)

Imoan said:


> I am natural too, I have never done a protein treatment wonder if I need to, I do karishma henna alot, I have not notice to much shedding other than what they say is normal, and not sure about splitting, guess when I get home going to look at my ends..


 A PT can help a lot with shedding. Aphogee is really strong but if you want something lighter mix Nexxuss Emergencee with some conditioner and slather it on. I used to do that. Now I am a little more in tume with my hair so I can just go for a long time without a treatment and then do a hardcore one when necessary.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 18, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> A PT can help a lot with shedding. Aphogee is really strong but if you want something lighter mix Nexxuss Emergencee with some conditioner and slather it on. I used to do that. Now I am a little more in tume with my hair so I can just go for a long time without a treatment and then do a hardcore one when necessary.


 

hum ok, I do use AO GPB every 6 weeks which is suppose to be full of protein, is that the same as a treatment, I am trying to stick w/mostly natural stuff w/o mineral oil,petr..etc  does NE/AP  have any of that in it.


Thanks


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 18, 2009)

Imoan said:


> hum ok, I do use AO GPB every 6 weeks which is suppose to be full of protein, is that the same as a treatment, I am trying to stick w/mostly natural stuff w/o mineral oil,petr..etc  does NE/AP  have any of that in it.
> 
> 
> Thanks




AO GPB is fine, its a light protein conditioner.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 18, 2009)

miss Congeniality said:


> Is there away that I can incorporate this into my routine? I plan to wear protective styles (mainly twist) for the rest of the year. I plan on using oils on my scalp, but what can I do for my hair. So far I've only made/use conditioner mixes, do think it would be okay to do tea rinse? Anyone have any good tea recipes?


 

thinking of doing this too, or the wig thing Aggie is doing and doing tea rinses, guess I need to go to Aggie page and hunt for tea recipes


----------



## Imoan (Aug 18, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> Ladies, I am doing my first cassia treatment on Saturday. I'm so excited to finally have my products ! I have no clue how to do this. Do I do it to dry oiled hair, wet oiled hair, I'm puzzled. I was going to prepoo overnight, but don't know if I need to wash first. I'm going to do an actual treatment the first time, not just a gloss, so I know I'll need to DC afterward. I'm very excited for the shine factor--my boyfriend's birthday is at the end of the month and I want my hair blingin !!!


 

What day is your BF b-day my twins bday is the 22nd they will be 3 help me Jesus..lol and I am sure your hair will light up the room just as your smile does on your pic....


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 18, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm not sure about this one, you might want to post this in the new Henna thread. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=335111&highlight=henna
> 
> About doing a strand test, I'm assuming you're talking about Henna? If so, when I first tried it I *mixed up a tiny batch and applied it to hair harvested from combs or hair that I had shed. I put it in a ziplock bag with the mixture* and left it for about 6 hours then rinsed and blotted it dry with paper towel. I was able to see the color as well as feel the strength in the strands, HTH.


thanks so much for your reply flowinlocks. Could I do the same with the powders like kalphi tone, brahmi, amla, etc.?
tia,
tishee


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 18, 2009)

Imoan said:


> What day is your BF b-day my twins bday is the 22nd they will be 3 help me Jesus..lol and I am sure your hair will light up the room just as your smile does on your pic....




OMG Thank you!!! :blush3:  MY BF's birthday is on the 30th, and he'll be 30.  Your babies will be 3? Then I am definitely praying for you, lol!  I can't even keep up with the godkids !


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 18, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> thanks so much for your reply flowinlocks. Could I do the same with the powders like kalphi tone, brahmi, amla, etc.?
> tia,
> tishee


 


I don't see why not.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 18, 2009)

last night I oiled with Amla, Navratna, and my Vatika cocktail. Today I oiled again with Hesh Shikakai oil, let it sit for an hour then pooed with my Shikakai bar then cond. with AM. I'll air dry then seal with Afroveda Shikakai oil, Afroveda Hibiscus oil, and Hairveda Shikakai oil. I love the thickness and the smell of the Hairveda oil, but I need to add, although the Afroveda oils are lighter in comparison. I get major crawlies from using theses two.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 18, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> last night I oiled with Amla, Navratna, and my Vatika cocktail. Today I oiled again with Hesh Shikakai oil, let it for an hour then pooed with my Shikakai bar the cond. with AM. I'll air dry then seal with Afroveda Shikakai oil, Afroveda Hibiscus oil, and Hairveda Shikakai oil. I love the thickness and the smell of the Hairveda oil, but I need to add, although the Afroveda oils are lighter in comparison. I get major crawlies from using theses two.


 

What is that??


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 18, 2009)

Imoan said:


> What is that??


 



It's a good thing. It's the difference between tingling, or itching, it's almost a tickle, the sensation that something is crawling on your scalp. Kinda like you can feel your hair growing. I don't know if I totally agree with this theory, but ironically the areas that have the most sensation have the most growth,I only get it when I use certain products. Sena oil mixed with Gro Aut oil, The Afroveda oils I mentioned, Also when I was taking MSM and using MN. There is a thread on it. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=305249&highlight=crawlies


----------



## Imoan (Aug 19, 2009)

Yesterday, I did fenugreek w/coconut oil let it sit for 1hr then applied to my hair for 30 min w/plastic cap and oooooooooooh my as I rinsed w/warm water it was like silky soft and smooth, I then did a final rinse w/diluted Giovanni direct leave n and did twist w/Jamican black castor oil. Even tho I used the powder Fngrk,  as my hair began to dry had some piece of it in my twist.. lol  I have to say this will be in my routine, my friend said to do it 3 times per week. however I will try 2 times a week if I can... going to hunt for big quanity of this stuff......


----------



## zenith (Aug 19, 2009)

I am redoing the same paste i had on monday, today. I'm also due for a mild protein treatment using aphogee and then DC.

I don't veer much from my regimen. I will look for the fenugreek next time i'm at the indian store.


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 19, 2009)

Ayurnatural is really really fast.  I ordered Friday of last week and recieved my stuff on monday. wow!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 19, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Yesterday, I did fenugreek w/coconut oil let it sit for 1hr then applied to my hair for 30 min w/plastic cap and oooooooooooh my as I rinsed w/warm water it was like silky soft and smooth, I then did a final rinse w/diluted Giovanni direct leave n and did twist w/Jamican black castor oil. Even tho I used the powder Fngrk, as my hair began to dry had some piece of it in my twist.. lol I have to say this will be in my routine, my friend said to do it 3 times per week. however I will try 2 times a week if I can... *going to hunt for big quanity of this stuff......[/*quote]
> 
> http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/
> This is where I get my Fenugreek, Horsetail, and Nettle. They have 1 lb. bags.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm still here!  I've been co-washing with V05 Moisture Milks and Vatika/Amla oils.  I'm loving it!  It's been almost two weeks since I last did a henna (I was starting to get a little henna crazy).  I still want to try the Indigo too.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm still here too...doing my thang and getting excellent results!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm still here too...doing my thang and getting excellent results!!!


 


Your siggy bun is beautiful. It looks darker.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 19, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> Ayurnatural is really really fast. I ordered Friday of last week and recieved my stuff on monday. wow!


 

I placed an order for some of the Shikakai bars on Mon. and got a shipping notice on Tues.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 20, 2009)

I am still so amazed at the results I got from the fenugreek and I only did it once.. going to do another hopefully sat..sing "ooooh baby baby oooooh baby baby to fenugreek"


----------



## Imoan (Aug 20, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> Ayurnatural is really really fast. I ordered Friday of last week and recieved my stuff on monday. wow!


 
Cant wait for the sale in sept, I hope someone warns her about LHCF and how we will crash your site down on orders..


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 20, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I placed an order for some of the Shikakai bars on Mon. and got a shipping notice on Tues.




That's exactly what I bought, lol! I am going to use them Today.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 20, 2009)

Ladies have any of you tried Hesh's heenara hair wash powder? If so, how is it?
tia,
tishee


----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Cant wait for the sale in sept, I hope someone warns her about LHCF and how we will crash your site down on orders..


 
Trust me Imoan, she knows.


----------



## Aspire (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmmmm - Crawlies . . . . is that what those are?

Anyhoo . . . . ordered some indigo.  When that comes in I will henna/indigo.  Does anyone know if this is a permanant treatment?  In other words, will it bleed all over my scarves, pillows and such or will it stay put?


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 20, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Hmmmm - Crawlies . . . . is that what those are?
> 
> Anyhoo . . . . ordered some indigo. When that comes in I will henna/indigo. Does anyone know if this is a permanant treatment? In other words, will it bleed all over my scarves, pillows and such or will it stay put?


 

I personally haven't had and problems with bleeding.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 20, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> That's exactly what I bought, lol! I am going to use them Today.


 


Let me know how you like it.

ETA: I got my order today.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Hmmmm - Crawlies . . . . is that what those are?
> 
> Anyhoo . . . . ordered some indigo. When that comes in I will henna/indigo. Does anyone know if this is a permanant treatment? In other words, will it bleed all over my scarves, pillows and such or will it stay put?


 
It doesn't bleed if your hair is totally dry but if it's wet/damp, I found that it did bleed a tiny bit. So don't go to bed with wet/damp hair.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm in cornrows right now and spraying with tea spritz of amla/hibisus,brahmi,maka, horsetail and nettle. Oiling with vatika oil.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 20, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> That's exactly what I bought, lol! I am going to use them Today.


 


Bumping.... Still waiting for your review, I'm about to use mine.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 20, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Your siggy bun is beautiful. It looks darker.


Thank you girl.  It is getting darker



Imoan said:


> I am still so amazed at the results I got from the fenugreek and I only did it once.. going to do another hopefully sat..sing "ooooh baby baby oooooh baby baby to fenugreek"


I have a whole bag of fenugreek and only used it once.  It smelled so curryish (i know that's not a word) that I didn't use it again.  How do you use it?


----------



## Aspire (Aug 21, 2009)

Thread for cassia - staple in my regi.  Thought I would share for those who have not seen it.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=271409&page=1


----------



## nikz24 (Aug 21, 2009)

Did an oil rinse yesterday with vatika coconut oil followed by a tea rinse with amla and shikakai powders. I really need to get some kalpi tone and maka powder.


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 21, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Bumping.... Still waiting for your review, I'm about to use mine.




Sry it took so long! I loved it! I was just as great as the Swastik bar, more moisturizing without the coated feeling.  I will continue to use this one.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you girl. It is getting darker
> 
> I have a whole bag of fenugreek and only used it once. It smelled so curryish (i know that's not a word) that I didn't use it again. How do you use it?


 

I mixed organic coconut oil and fenugreek, then covered it on my hair sat w/plastic cap for 30min,  rinsed w/warm water,last rinse cool water.. 

Funny you say that cuzz my daughter kept telling me she smelled fried chicken..lol


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm prepooing overnight with mustard oil on the scalp and amla oil on the hair itself, then doing my first cassia treatment tomorrow.  I'll be following up with SitriNillah and probably twist the hair.  My query: should I shampoo or cowash the cassia out, and for how long should I leave it in?  I'm doing an actual treatment, and was thinking 1-2 hours?  What say you ladies ?


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 21, 2009)

Earlier today, I did my first cleansing conditioner and must say that I am in love with Ayurveda haircare already. This weekend, I am looking to purchase a packet of nupur henna.


----------



## HERicane10 (Aug 21, 2009)

did dc with Queen Helene w/Ginseng + brahmi, amla, and bhringraj for 25 wit heat


----------



## Kellum (Aug 23, 2009)

I've been really busy moving and didn't have time to do my hair. I was itching to do my hair and when I finally got done with everything I went into Ayurveda overload. I oiled my scalp and hair and let that sit for about an hour. Then did a tea rinse of: Amla, Hibiscus, Brahmi, Fenugreek, Maka, and Shikakai. I let that sit for a few mins and then cowashed it out. I then did another henna. I planned on waiting but loved my first so much that I had to do it again. I mixed some Jamila henna with warm water and let it sit for about 3 hours. Then mixed EVOO, honey, and EVCO in with the henna. I applied the henna on my damp hair, put on a plastic cap, and then my du rag on top. I let the henna sit on my hair for a little more than an hour and then cowashed it out and shampoo with CON. My hair didn't feel like I needed to DC, but I still did. The end result of my hair is great. My hair is soft, silky, strong, and thicker. I love henna. I think I not going to henna again for at least a month. The color is very rich and I love it.


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 23, 2009)

Did wash #1 today of my regimen, after air drying I styled in a French Braid, pics on blog.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 23, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> Sry it took so long! I loved it! I was just as great as the Swastik bar, more moisturizing without the coated feeling. I will continue to use this one.


 



I loved it also, I don't know if I can tell a difference in the bars yet. I used a heat pass for my 1 year update.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Aug 23, 2009)

Deep condition my hair with my henna, neem, and shikakai condition mix overnight. My hair feels and looks great. I took my twist down using vatika oil. I had little shedding which is a great sign.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 24, 2009)

[FONT=&quot]dc/pre-poo now with steam for 30 min. with mild protein & moisturizing conditioner. Will do another cleansing conditioner and quick acv rinse in the shower.[/FONT]


----------



## Aspire (Aug 24, 2009)

Henna w/AOHR for 3 hours.


----------



## Ozma (Aug 24, 2009)

I henna'd overnight with amla+henna+paprika mix
Getting ready to rinse, cowash, detangle and DC with heat
then, moisturize and seal with CoCasta and amla-wet bun


----------



## Ltown (Aug 24, 2009)

I oil hair with amla, mix my powders with vo5 tea therapy and vatika. Cantu leave in and shikaki growth elixir.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 25, 2009)

ltown said:


> I oil hair with amla, mix my powders with vo5 tea therapy and vatika. Cantu leave in and *shikaki growth elixir*.


Hi there,
Do you mind me asking how you make this?
tia,
tishee


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 25, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Hi there,
> Do you mind me asking how you make this?
> tia,
> tishee



Not directed at me, but if I'm not mistaken, she's referring to the Afroveda Shikakai Growth Elixir.  Let me know if I'm wrong--I often am!


----------



## Imoan (Aug 25, 2009)

Organic coconut oil, fenugreek,hib treatment, then co wash w/Tj, twist w/afroveda coconut milk condish & shea amla pomade.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 25, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Hi there,
> Do you mind me asking how you make this?
> tia,
> tishee


I have my powders shikaki, 2 boxes amla,hibiscus,maka,brahmi,fenugreek all in a canister together so when I need to used them it already mix up. I used two/three tablespoons of the powder mix, place in a jar from a past conditioner that I used then I just gradually pour conditioners until I get a smooth. I use mostly VO 5 conditioner or any conditioners that I did not like as a regular conditioner. That a good way to use up stuff you don't like. I use a wire wisk to stir up the paste, it messy so I usually do it over the sink. I then put a cap over my head and let it sit for 30 min. DC, leave in, moist and seal.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Aug 25, 2009)

I plan to do a rinse tonight. I think I will oil and massage my scalp first.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 26, 2009)

what is the difference from using a paste vs tea rinse, and do they both yield the same results?  Which do you like best?


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 26, 2009)

Imoan said:


> what is the difference from using a paste vs tea rinse, and do they both yield the same results? Which do you like best?


 



They both leave the hair strong & clean depending which powders you use, The tea is typically easier to rinse out if you have a lot of ng or for natural heads. Although cond. helps with this. for me, mixing the powders with dcs. make my hair feel soft, strong and moist at the same time. To me the tea seems to stop shedding faster.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm in kinky twists and have been cowashing with Amla powder and a Henna mix. But, my twists have been matting to my real hair...so I will need to adjust my Ayurveda reggie. I am going to focus more on my daily spritz and oiling and massaging my scalp with Ayurveda oils. I have the Vatika Oil and the Olive Oil, but the Olive has mineral oil in it, so I wont be using that. I am off to get some Amla Oil this week. I will return to my cowashes when these twists come out. Had I not caught this, this would have been a *MAJOR* set back for me.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 26, 2009)

Imoan said:


> what is the difference from using a paste vs tea rinse, and do they both yield the same results? Which do you like best?


 
I prefer rinses because seriously my tub can not handle the powders.  I got one of those drain catchers but I'm still scared.  I had to do some serious work on my tub 2x because of the powders and I'm not chancing it again.  I hate washing my hair in the sink.  I will be doing a cassia gloss in the next few weeks so I will be using the powders so I will be over the sink.  My hair is STRONG yet very soft.  I do feel my growth has speed up a bit too.  I do tea rinses 3x/wk.  One is moisturizing, one strengthening, and one cleansing.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Aug 26, 2009)

My hair looks great. I did the rinse last night and let my twist air dry in  braids. I got comments on how nice and soft my hair felt. One lady flat out and asked me if I was rocking a weave because it looked so full and bouncy. I think I maybe doing this for at least once a week.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 26, 2009)

Today I decided to use my Kalpi Tone as a tea, I mixed it with Shikakai, Amla and Hibiscus. I worked the tea through my strands then I rinsed really good. Now I'm dcing with Motions Cpr, ORS, V05 moisture milk in Strawberrys and cream, Brahmi, Bhringraj and Nettle. I'll air dry and seal with Afroveda Hibiscus oil and Shikakai growth oil.


----------



## Ozma (Aug 26, 2009)

Overnight pre-poo with Amla oil
I am brewing a tea with shikakai, neem, and aritha
in the morning, I'll add to V05 MM for a co-wash


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 26, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Today I decided to use my Kalpi Tone as a tea, I mixed it with Shikakai, Amla and Hibiscus. I worked the tea through my strands then I rinsed really good. Now I'm dcing with Motions Cpr, ORS, V05 moisture milk in Strawberrys and cream, Bhrami, Bhringraj and Nettle. I'll air dry and seal with Afrroveda Hibiscus oil and Shikakai growth oil.




I have been thinking of doing this with the Kalpi Tone.  Let me know how your hair turns out .


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 26, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> I have been thinking of doing this with the Kalpi Tone. Let me know how your hair turns out .


 




I just rinsed my cond. out, my hair feels suuuper soft and moist. I will use the Kalpi Tone and Hibiscus this way from now on. I will alternate this treatment with the Shikakai bar. I also forgot to add I prepooed with my homemade oil infused with Olive oil, Fenugreek and Bhringraj.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 26, 2009)

Ladies, I've been a little lazy erplexed
But at least I had enough sense to throw my Vatika oil or my herb-infused coconut cream into my hair every day.

Summer just feels like murder on my hair if I don't moisturize.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 26, 2009)

Just checking in! Amla oil has been my best friend this week! 

I'm itching to do another henna. Speaking of which, I found an indian salon this past weekend. I got my eyebrows threaded and I'm seriously contemplating letting them do an indigo henna on me.

Has anyone had their hair henna'd professionally?


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 26, 2009)

Galadriel said:


> Ladies, I've been a little lazy erplexed
> But *at least I had enough sense to throw my Vatika oil or my herb-infused* *coconut cream into my hair every day.*
> 
> Summer just feels like murder on my hair if I don't moisturize.


 


That's what I do when I'm lazy, just make sure I at least keep up with the oils.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 26, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Just checking in! Amla oil has been my best friend this week!
> 
> I'm itching to do another henna. Speaking of which, I found an indian salon this past weekend. I got my eyebrows threaded and I'm seriously contemplating letting them do an indigo henna on me.
> 
> *Has anyone had their hair henna'd professionally*?


 

No but it sounds interesting, my only fear would be the conditioning part afterwords.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 27, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Today I decided to use my Kalpi Tone as a tea, I mixed it with Shikakai, Amla and Hibiscus. I worked the tea through my strands then I rinsed really good. Now I'm dcing with Motions Cpr, ORS, V05 moisture milk in Strawberrys and cream, Brahmi, Bhringraj and Nettle. I'll air dry and seal with Afrroveda Hibiscus oil and Shikakai growth oil.


 

How did you make your T, did put it in a T bag etc..and see now your given others idea what to do with my Kalpi Tone.. [email protected]....... I love KK think this week I want to mix it w/fenugreek,hib as a T


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 27, 2009)

Imoan said:


> How did you make your T, did put it in a T bag etc..and see now your given others idea what to do with my Kalpi Tone.. [email protected] I love KK think this week I want to mix it w/fenugreek,hib as a T


 



Sorry I'm just seeeing this. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=7169711&postcount=562

This is the way I usually make it, but I can't wait to try the tea bags. BTW I mixed a tlbs. of each powder in the Kalpi Tone mixture.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 27, 2009)

Today I massaged my scalp with my Vatika Cocktail, Sesa, and Gro Aut oils.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 28, 2009)

Up early working on my hair, I oil with amla, then mix kalpi tone, maka, fenugreek with silk fusion/vo5 (very soft), then I rinse wash with vo5, dc with Aubrey, cantu leave in, moist with shea mix, seal with afroveda shikaki.


----------



## Ozma (Aug 28, 2009)

last night I DCd with ORS Replenishing Pak+egg+shikakai/aritha


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 28, 2009)

I gave myself a scalp massage with Vatika Coconut Oil for 15 mins...


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Aug 28, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I gave myself a scalp massage with Vatika Coconut Oil for 15 mins...


That's what I was supposed to have been doing all this week. I've been really lazy. I'll get back on the ball this weekend. I am due for a henna treatment - it will either be tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## zenith (Aug 28, 2009)

is it me or does the mahabringharaj oil make one sleepy after you massage it in?


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 28, 2009)

zenith said:


> is it me or does the mahabringharaj oil make one sleepy after you massage it in?


 
Yes this is why I like it, I'm an Insomniac and I would use it every night to help me sleep. Bhringraj is sleep aid in Ayurvedic medicine.
http://www.ayurvedic-medicines.com/herbs/bhringraj.html

Navratna oil has the same effect, but it smells worse, so I only use this one if I know I'll have time to wash it out in the morning.

ETA: another thread on the subject.


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=322885&highlight=


----------



## Aggie (Aug 28, 2009)

Okay ladies, ayurnatural is having a sale and I definitely took advantage of the free shipping and bought indigo which I needed more than anything. I only bought 10 boxes and the nenna oil.  Happy shopping ladies. 

Here is the email that was sent to me this morning:

*AyurNatural Beauty Announcement!!

**Cassia 100g** -- $5.50*

*Indigo 100g -- $5.25*

*Rajasthani Henna 100g -- $5.00*


....While supplies last....


*Don't forget Free Shipping for an order of $60 or more throughout the entire store!!!**

*Don't Miss Out!!!!*


* Shipping costs will be refunded back to you through your method of payment *


----------



## miss Congeniality (Aug 28, 2009)

Plan to do my weekly deep condition tonight. I will first massage my scalp with neem oil. Then twist my hair and coat ends in amla. Wait it out then cover with deep conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 28, 2009)

I did a ayurveda deep conditioning treatment with KT, KK and brahmi powders mixed in some Mizani Moisture and Thermasmooth conditioners for an hour today.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I did a ayurveda deep conditioning treatment with KT, KK and brahmi powders mixed in some Mizani Moisture and Thermasmooth conditioners for an hour today.


 

Other than making the hair smell nice, are there any other benefits to the KK?


ETA: I just went to the site and read up on it, I see it helps to thicken the hair. Do you feel like it's working?


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2009)

Still doing my tea rinses 3x/wk.  Just being lazy and not checking in.  I will be on staycation for two weeks in September so I will definitely be doing a cassia gloss then.  I have a forest of new growth and I'm only nearing 2 months post.  I really think ayurveda has something to do with that.


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Still doing my tea rinses 3x/wk. Just being lazy and not checking in. I will be on staycation for two weeks in September so I will definitely be doing a cassia gloss then. I have a forest of new growth and I'm only nearing 2 months post. *I really think ayurveda has something to do with that*.


 

_Niiiice..._


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Still doing my tea rinses 3x/wk. Just being lazy and not checking in. I will be on staycation for two weeks in September so I will definitely be doing a cassia gloss then. *I have a forest of new growth* and I'm only nearing 2 months post. I* really think ayurveda has something to do with that.*


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _Niiiice..._


 


flowinlocks said:


> [/b]


 
I'm hoping this will help in having a shorter transition.  We shall see.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm hoping this will help in having a shorter transition. We shall see.


 


It's weird for me the effects of Ayurveda on the hair start off kind of subtle. By making the hair feel and look better, then all of a sudden when you're not thinking about it and do a length check you are surprised at how much it has grown. It's like it sneaks up on you. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 29, 2009)

Deep conditioning now with egg, moisturizing conditioner, and oil for 2 hours. Once in the shower, I will do an ayurvedic cleansing conditioner.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 29, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> It's weird for me the effects of Ayurveda on the hair start off kind of subtle. By making the hair feel and look better, then all of a sudden when you're not thinking about it and do a length check you are surprised at how much it has grown. It's like it sneaks up on you. Anyone else experience this?


 
I don't know since I'm transitioning all I have is curlies so it hard to tell, no great growth in length still baby SL.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> It's weird for me the effects of Ayurveda on the hair start off kind of subtle. By making the hair feel and look better, then all of a sudden when you're not thinking about it and do a length check you are surprised at how much it has grown. It's like it sneaks up on you. Anyone else experience this?


 
I agree.  I was really surprised by my last length check.  It wasn't even a good straightening job and I was still surprised. Shrinkage is amazing with my texlaxed hair so I never know what I will get.  I'm noticing this early in the game this time around because I am manipulating my hair more.  I will cut back in a few weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 29, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Other than making the hair smell nice, are there any other benefits to the KK?
> 
> 
> ETA: I just went to the site and read up on it, I see it helps to thicken the hair. Do you feel like it's working?


 

Well I've only used it twice so far. The box is pretty small (50 grams) and still the same price as the other larger powders. I like it but I don't know if it will be a staple because of it's small size and high cost. KK is found in kalpi tone as well, so that's enough of it for me I think. I'd take the KT over the KK any day. I won't be re-purchasing the KK. The perfume scent was awesome but the results were not stellar in my opinion.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 29, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> It's weird for me the effects of Ayurveda on the hair start off kind of subtle. By making the hair feel and look better, then all of a sudden when you're not thinking about it and do a length check you are surprised at how much it has grown. It's like it sneaks up on you. Anyone else experience this?



I definitely feel this way.  I've only started doing anything ayurveda with this challenge, and I got my hair cut the weekend before.  It's almost at the pre-cut length, and it's only been 2 months.  The thickness I have to get used to though .  I've got really thick hair anyway, and it's getting thicker.  I like having stupidly thick hair, so that's not a problem, but I have to make sure that I'm even more gentle with the hair than before.  I love the aesthetic effects though; my hair is darker and glossier than ever!

To check in, I did a cassia gloss last week, so my hair's been ultra shiny.  I've got a KT paste on right now, on top of my vatika oiling.  I'll rinse thoroughly, cowash with Aussie Moist, then DC with AO GPB mixed with maka, hibiscus, and JBCO.  Probably blow dry and do a braid out.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Aug 29, 2009)

Got henna on my head right now. Had planned to do it last night, but I forgot to mix it Thursday night.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> I definitely feel this way. I've only started doing anything ayurveda with this challenge, and I got my hair cut the weekend before. It's almost at the pre-cut length, and it's only been 2 months. The thickness I have to get used to though . I've got really thick hair anyway, and it's getting thicker. I like having stupidly thick hair, so that's not a problem, but I have to make sure that I'm even more gentle with the hair than before. I love the aesthetic effects though; my hair is darker and glossier than ever!
> 
> To check in, I did a cassia gloss last week, so my hair's been ultra shiny. I've got a KT paste on right now, on top of my vatika oiling. I'll rinse thoroughly, cowash with Aussie Moist, then DC with AO GPB mixed with maka, hibiscus, and JBCO. Probably blow dry and do a braid out.


 
What's your cassia gloss recipe?


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 29, 2009)

Today I co-washed with powders and used an ayurvedic tea


----------



## Imoan (Aug 29, 2009)

Today I did a T rinse for the first time, DC, applied Afroveda Shik,Hib oil, and twist w/afroveda cocalatte.  Not sure of the results yet from the T but I will say clean up was quicker than doing the paste.


?? How often are you ladies doing your hair, Is this anyones first time doing Ayurveda, and how many are oldies at doing Ayurveda,

Results update, when I woke up on sunday and took down my hair it was supppper dry, I was really scared, (I even missed church). I did a deep conditioner w/Aubery Honeysuckle rose/coconut oil for 2hrs and did a conditioner rinse w/shescentit hib. I think I realized that when I did my Dc the first time I only did it for 30 min w/o heat after doing my T rinse.. I learned never cheat on a DC .


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 29, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Today I did a T rinse for the first time, DC, applied Afroveda Shik,Hib oil, and twist w/afroveda cocalatte. Not sure of the results yet from the T but I will say clean up was quicker than doing the paste.
> 
> 
> ?? How often are you ladies doing your hair, Is this anyones first time doing Ayurveda, and how many are oldies at doing Ayurveda,


 


I have been doing it for about a year, I use the oils daily and try to do some sort of treatment at least twice a week.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 29, 2009)

I did a brief scalp massage with coconut oil tonight.


----------



## simcha (Aug 30, 2009)

I've been lurking on the thread for about 2 months.  With the exception of touch-ups I have stopped using shampoo during that time.

My routine lately is 2-3 times a week:


Oiling with Argan oil(one hour to overnight)
wash hair with Amla/Bhringeraj tea
c/w with Mixed Chicks Deep Conditioner
Condition with Mixed Chicks Deep Conditioner
Seal towel dried hair with Argan oil
Air dry (after 5 minutes under bonnet dryer)
Silk wrap (or flat iron the roots w/Chi as a heat protectant and roll up in three flexi rods if I have to look especially cute)
Flat iron bangs

Karishma Henna for color and protein treatment one week after relaxer
Clarify with ACV once every two weeks or so
Every other night or so  I moisturize the ends with shea butter/glycerin/rose water mixture and seal with tiny bit of Argan Oil

I'm really trying to keep it simple.  So far so good but it usually takes about six months before I can tell whether or not a routine is working.


----------



## HERicane10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Henna'd for 4 hours yesterday. Indigo today for just under 2 hours. Moving into 10 weeks post. May get cornrow bun to stretch 4 more weeks.


----------



## zenith (Aug 30, 2009)

Ladies, i bought some crushed fenugreek on saturday. 

I need help to know what to do with it. Any tip is highly appreciated.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 31, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> What's your cassia gloss recipe?




My bad Shay!  I said cassia gloss, when I really did a cassia treatment.  It was my first time using it and I wanted to use it as is to see how my hair responded to it alone before I started combining it.  I'll be doing glosses from here on out, but I haven't pinned down a recipe yet.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2009)

Update: I used up a large bottle of Creme Of Nature reconstructor today as a prepoo mixed with oil and aloe vera gel. I am about to wash this out right now and pour some ayurveda tea rinse (brahmi, amla, shikakai, kalpi tone, henna and Bhringraj powders and distilled water only) over it.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 31, 2009)

zenith said:


> Ladies, i bought some crushed fenugreek on saturday.
> 
> I need help to know what to do with it. Any tip is highly appreciated.


 


You could make a tea rinse out of it. I recently made an oil onfused with Fenugreek, Bhringraj and EVOO.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 31, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Today I decided to use my Kalpi Tone as a tea, I mixed it with Shikakai, Amla and Hibiscus. I worked the tea through my strands then I rinsed really good. Now I'm dcing with Motions Cpr, ORS, V05 moisture milk in Strawberrys and cream, Brahmi, Bhringraj and Nettle. I'll air dry and seal with Afroveda Hibiscus oil and Shikakai growth oil.


 


I repeated this process again, except this time I used AM, V05, and Suave Humectant as my dc.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 31, 2009)

People keep telling me my hair looks straighter, my sister told me today my hair is more of loose curls and its not as curly, Does certain ayurveda powders change the hair texture? Does this mean I lost my naturalness????


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 31, 2009)

Imoan said:


> People keep telling me my hair looks straighter, my sister told me today my hair is more of loose curls and its not as curly, Does certain ayurveda powders change the hair texture? Does this mean I lost my naturalness????


 


I wouldn't say you lost your naturalness, but the powders do seem to loosen the texture. This is why some relaxed heads like to use them, they soften the ng. I notice Vatika oil seems to straighten my hair a bit also. Amla is acidic and is said to increase texture. You might try doing a tea rinse with it. If you feel like your curls are getting too loose or lessen the days you use the powders.I forgot to add, Henna seems to temporarily loosen the hair a bit as well.


----------



## Stella B. (Aug 31, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I wouldn't say you lost your naturalness, but the powders do seem to loosen the texture. This is why some relaxed heads like to use them, they soften the ng. I notice Vatika oil seems to straighten my hair a bit also. Amla is acidic and is said to increase texture. You might try doing a tea rinse with it. If you feel like your curls are getting too loose or lessen the days you use the powders.I forgot to add, Henna seems to temporarily loosen the hair a bit as well.



ITA with you flowinlocks in that henna and some powders seem to loosen and soften the curl pattern. That's why I really like using it for my new growth. Even my bhringaraj oil mixed in with vatika softens my new growth quite a bit! 
Just wanted to add that I finally got a chance to try the KalpiTone a few days ago. I tried Aggie's recipe, (thanks!) and my hair came out dark, thick, and luscious!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 31, 2009)

Stella B. said:


> ITA with you flowinlocks in that henna and some powders seem to loosen and soften the curl pattern. That's why I really like using it for my new growth. Even my bhringaraj oil mixed in with vatika softens my new growth quite a bit!
> Just wanted to add that I finally got a chance to try the KalpiTone a few days ago.* I tried MsCrzygirl's recipe*, (thanks!) and my hair came out dark, thick, and luscious!


 

Where is this recpie?


----------



## Imoan (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^BUMPING ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Stella B. (Sep 1, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Where is this recpie?


Thanks for checking me on this one, flowinlocks! The recipe belongs to my girl *Aggie*. I went back in the original post, and changed it to give correct ownership for that creative recipe that gave me mahhhhhvelous results! Thank you, Aggie!!!! I'm on here stalking so much, and getting great ideas that I'm writing down from all of you-in error I credited MCrzyGrl for that one instead. Aggies's original recipe was posted in this tread; it was a combination of 2 Tbs. KalpiTone, 1 Tbs. brahmi, 1.5 Tbs. amla and 1/2 tsp. shikakai, mixed up with 3.5-4 cups of water, and let it steep for an hour. Followed her recipe, and the end result was soft, dark luxurios hair! I'll come back later and post a pic of my first KalpiTone hair 'a la Aggie' style!!! , and thanks again for lettin me borrow   (notice I didn't say steal) that recipe!

KalpiTone pics added on 9/4/09 http://public.fotki.com/Malanei/


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 1, 2009)

I am deep conditioning now with steam for 30 min. and will do a cleansing co in the shower. Next week, I am attempting my first henna treatment with Karishma herbal henna and water.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 1, 2009)

Stella B. said:


> Thanks for checking me on this one, flowinlocks! The recipe belongs to my girl *Aggie*. I went back in the original post, and changed it to give correct ownership for that creative recipe that gave me mahhhhhvelous results! Thank you, Aggie!!!! I'm on here stalking so much, and getting great ideas that I'm writing down from all of you-in error I credited MCrzyGrl for that one instead. Aggies's original recipe was posted in this tread; it was a combination of 2 Tbs. KalpiTone, 1 Tbs. brahmi, 1.5 Tbs. amla and 1/2 tsp. shikakai, mixed up with 3.5-4 cups of water, and let it steep for an hour. Followed her recipe, and the end result was soft, dark luxurios hair! I'll come back later and post a pic of my first KalpiTone hair 'a la Aggie' style!!! , and thanks again for lettin me borrow (notice I didn't say steal) that recipe!


 

It's all good, that just goes to show how we jump into action when we think we missing something. I agree Aggie's recipe's are the bomb!:wow:


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 1, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> I am deep conditioning now with steam for 30 min. and will do a cleansing co in the shower. Next week, I am attempting my first henna treatment with Karishma herbal henna and water.


 


Did you add any powders to your dc?


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 1, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Did you add any powders to your dc?


Unfortunately, no. I should have though.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 1, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Unfortunately, no. I should have though.


 


I was asking because I want a steamer, I'm dying to try Ayurveda and steam.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 1, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I was asking because I want a steamer, I'm dying to try Ayurveda and steam.


np sweetie. I would never have thought about using the powders & steam together....thanks for asking. The next time I wash, I will add a spoonful of the powder into my pre-poo mix to give it a try.


----------



## Aspire (Sep 1, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I was asking because I want a steamer, I'm dying to try Ayurveda and steam.



I have used steam (towel/plastic cap method) with my DC/powder mix, but I don't think it got hot enough.  Did not see much of a difference that was worth the trouble .

----

Used powder mix with AOHR overnight. Rinsing today.  Still oiling nightly.  I think I am going to try to use a little powder in my cowash - but the powders seem to grow in humongous proportions.  So far I have not gotten it to work.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 1, 2009)

Aspire said:


> I have used steam (towel/plastic cap method) with my DC/powder mix, but I don't think it got hot enough. Did not see much of a difference that was worth the trouble .
> 
> ----
> 
> Used powder mix with AOHR overnight. Rinsing today. Still oiling nightly. I think I am going to try to use a little powder in my cowash - but the powders seem to grow in humongous proportions. So far I have not gotten it to work.


 


Do you think it would have worked better if more heat was applied? Lol on the powders GROWING, I noticed this also. The first time I tried to mix up a batch of cowash it was fine the first day, but when I came back the next day it had swelled up in the bottle and was hard to get out.erplexed I made a small batch of dc and powders yesterday. I only mixed about 3 teaspoons of powder and it still was too much. I just stored the extra fridge.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 1, 2009)

When you use the steam/towel/plastic method you are supposed to use a hooded dryer or heat cap.  That keeps the heat consistent.

Since I stopped mixing the powders in my condishes I  haven't combined steam and ayurveda.  I'm just trying to ensure I use everything I have.  I have a heat cap, hooded dryer, and steamer. I have been using the heat cap for 30 minutes with my tea rinses.  Here's my new plan.  I can use my heat cap for prepoos/hot oil treatments.  Steam for dcs and tea rinses.  Hooded dryer for protein treatments and to set my wet twists.  See now everyone is happy !


----------



## Ozma (Sep 1, 2009)

I am sitting with a henna treatment now. I mixed with green tea, shikakai/neem paste, JASON lavender conditioner and amla oil.

I am going to DC tonight with SitriNillah, then moisturize with glycerine/CoCasta/Calm Conditioner/water mix and seal with amla/shea butter


----------



## Love Always (Sep 1, 2009)

Ladies, would you say that Ayurveda helps with fly aways?


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 1, 2009)

Stella B. said:


> Thanks for checking me on this one, flowinlocks! The recipe belongs to my girl *Aggie*. I went back in the original post, and changed it to give correct ownership for that creative recipe that gave me mahhhhhvelous results! Thank you, Aggie!!!! I'm on here stalking so much, and getting great ideas that I'm writing down from all of you-in error I credited MCrzyGrl for that one instead. Aggies's original recipe was posted in this tread; it was a combination of 2 Tbs. KalpiTone, 1 Tbs. brahmi, 1.5 Tbs. amla and 1/2 tsp. shikakai, mixed up with 3.5-4 cups of water, and let it steep for an hour. Followed her recipe, and the end result was soft, dark luxurios hair! I'll come back later and post a pic of my first KalpiTone hair 'a la Aggie' style!!! , and thanks again for lettin me borrow   (notice I didn't say steal) that recipe!



I was reading your original post thinking, I've never used kalpi tone, lol.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2009)

Stella B. said:


> Thanks for checking me on this one, flowinlocks! The recipe belongs to my girl *Aggie*. I went back in the original post, and changed it to give correct ownership for that creative recipe that gave me mahhhhhvelous results! Thank you, Aggie!!!! I'm on here stalking so much, and getting great ideas that I'm writing down from all of you-in error I credited MCrzyGrl for that one instead. Aggies's original recipe was posted in this tread; it was a combination of 2 Tbs. KalpiTone, 1 Tbs. brahmi, 1.5 Tbs. amla and 1/2 tsp. shikakai, mixed up with 3.5-4 cups of water, and let it steep for an hour. Followed her recipe, and the end result was soft, dark luxurios hair! I'll come back later and post a pic of my first KalpiTone hair 'a la Aggie' style!!! , and thanks again for lettin me borrow (notice I didn't say steal) that recipe!


 
Awww, I'm so gald you liked it Stella B. I often go back to that recipe when I am having hard hair days. I have no probs with anyone borrowing the recipe. I want everyone here to have soft manageable hair, coz I will be borrowing some recipes myself.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> It's all good, that just goes to show how we jump into action when we think we missing something. I agree Aggie's recipe's are the bomb!:wow:


 
, thank you FL.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I was asking because I want a steamer, *I'm dying to try Ayurveda and steam*.


 

Ooooh, thanks for the idea FL. Now I'm anxious to try this myself.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> When you use the steam/towel/plastic method you are supposed to use a hooded dryer or heat cap. That keeps the heat consistent.
> 
> Since I stopped mixing the powders in my condishes I haven't combined steam and ayurveda. I'm just trying to ensure I use everything I have. I have a heat cap, hooded dryer, and steamer. I have been using the heat cap for 30 minutes with my tea rinses. Here's my new plan. I can use my heat cap for prepoos/hot oil treatments. Steam for dcs and tea rinses. Hooded dryer for protein treatments and to set my wet twists. See now everyone is happy !


 

Thanks for sharing your tips too Shay, They make a lot of sense.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 2, 2009)

Nisha619 said:


> Ladies, would you say that Ayurveda helps with fly aways?


 


Do you mean fron static? I don't really have fly aways because my hair is always oiled, but even when it's straightened out with little product I don't have that problem. Could be the coating from the powders/soap bar, so in my situation I guess it would be safe to say yes.


----------



## Aspire (Sep 2, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Do you think it would have worked better if more heat was applied?  . . .





Shay72 said:


> When you use the steam/towel/plastic method you are supposed to use a hooded dryer or heat cap.  That keeps the heat consistent. . . .



I did sit under my hooded dryer, but I just don't think the heat penetrated through two towels and two plastic caps.  Normally my hair is pretty hot when I sit under the dryer, but this time it was barely warm.  If someone else comes up with a good method I might try it again.  I have gotten GREAT results though from leaving my AOHR and powder mix in overnight.  For me, this is a simpler option.  I hate sitting still under the dryer - I get really bored. LOL




flowinlocks said:


> Lol on the powders GROWING, I noticed this also. The first time I tried to mix up a batch of cowash it was fine the first day, but when I came back the next day *it had swelled up in the bottle and was hard to get out*.erplexed . . .



That is EXACTLY what happened to me and I only left it for about 1 hour.  It does not do that with the thick, creamy conditioners - only the thinner ones.  I would love to do a brahmi treatment every time I co-wash. 

Brain blip . . . maybe if I do a seriously concentrated tea and add that to my conditioner, it will work.  I think I will try that.


----------



## Love Always (Sep 2, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Do you mean fron static? I don't really have fly aways because my hair is always oiled, but even when it's straightened out with little product I don't have that problem. Could be the coating from the powders/soap bar, so in my situation I guess it would be safe to say yes.



Well, I haven't even started using my powders yet  but I have a lot of fly aways and I was just wondering if this method will smooth them down.  I guess I have to be patient because I'm still waiting on my shipment and I'm hoping it will arrive this week.  Thanks for answering my question Flowin .  Your hair really looks healthy and it's grown so much.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 2, 2009)

Ladies I have a question for you: do powders like aritha and shiakaki remove cones from the hair? 
tia,
tishee


----------



## Ronnieaj (Sep 2, 2009)

My hair is currently straightened, so I need to remove the cones from it.  One of the few times I use a sulfate-based shampoo.

I think I will prepoo with neelibhringadi oil while I do some form of exercise.  Poo with ORS Creamy Aloe, followed by cowash with KT conditioner.  DC with KBB Luscious Locks mixed with Amla Oil, rinse and do a wng for the next few days.


----------



## Love Always (Sep 2, 2009)

My powders arrived !  Question for the ladies that are mixing powders with their conditioers:  

Do you mix your powders with water first as in a paste and then mix it into your conditioner or do you just pour your powders in your conditioner and call it a day?  I hope I'm making sense.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 2, 2009)

Nisha619 said:


> My powders arrived ! Question for the ladies that are mixing powders with their conditioers:
> 
> Do you mix your powders with water first as in a paste and then mix it into your conditioner or do you just pour your powders in your conditioner and call it a day? I hope I'm making sense.


 

I mix straight powder and cond.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 2, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Ladies I have a question for you: do powders like aritha and shiakaki remove cones from the hair?
> tia,
> tishee


 


I use cones and I don't clarify. I don't have a problem with build up. I think the Shikakai has helped with that.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 3, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> When you use the steam/towel/plastic method you are supposed to use a hooded dryer or heat cap. That keeps the heat consistent.
> 
> Since I stopped mixing the powders in my condishes I haven't combined steam and ayurveda. I'm just trying to ensure I use everything I have. I have a heat cap, hooded dryer, and steamer. I have been using the heat cap for 30 minutes with my tea rinses. Here's my new plan. I can use my heat cap for prepoos/hot oil treatments. Steam for dcs and tea rinses. Hooded dryer for protein treatments and to set my wet twists. See now everyone is happy !


 
Good advice, I just got my steamer and already have heat cap and dryer.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 3, 2009)

Yesterday I massaged my scalp with Brahmi, and Vatika Cocktail. I later pooed with my Shikakai bar, cond. with Am and sealed with Afroveda Shikakai oil, Sesa and Gro Aut oil.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Sep 3, 2009)

Plan to do a tea rinse tonight.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 3, 2009)

About to massage my scalp with Vatika Cocktail and Navratna oils.


----------



## Aspire (Sep 3, 2009)

Working on stretching again. 8 weeks today. 4 more to go to reach my normal 12 weeks. DCing with Brahmi, Cassia and AOHSR overnight. That should tame the new growth (I hope).


----------



## Ozma (Sep 4, 2009)

Scritched/massaged/pre-poo'd with amla +vatika oil.
Next, I am steaming
cowash with shikakai+ conditioner
DC
Moisturize and seal with CoCasta


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 5, 2009)

Doing a tea rinse of hibiscus, brahmi and fenugreek powders followed by a Suave Humectant co-wash.  Gonna style in a braided bun, love that bun!


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 5, 2009)

I think I am going to back out of this challenge and will join when these kinky twists are out. I donèt feel like I am getting 100% from this because right now, I can only spritz and give myself scalp massages.

I am going to join 2010's challenge when my hair is out and free and I am able to go all out.  Good luck to all and I cannot wait to see your results


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2009)

I am taking a short break from the ayurveda challenge since I just put my extension braids back in again. I don't want to manipulate it too much right now - I am too deep into my relaxer stretch to bother with my hair too much. Sorry ladies but I wish everyone well in their ayurveda journey to healthy hair.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 5, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I am taking a short break from the ayurveda challenge since I just put my extension braids back in again. I don't want to manipulate it too much right now - I am too deep into my relaxer stretch to bother with my hair too much. Sorry ladies but I wish everyone well in their ayurveda journey to healthy hair.


 
Wow I don't know what to do without you in here, so no tea spritizing either?


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 5, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I think I am going to back out of this challenge and will join when these kinky twists are out. I donèt feel like I am getting 100% from this because right now, I can only spritz and give myself scalp massages.
> 
> I am going to join 2010's challenge when my hair is out and free and I am able to go all out.  Good luck to all and I cannot wait to see your results





Aggie said:


> I am taking a short break from the ayurveda challenge since I just put my extension braids back in again. I don't want to manipulate it too much right now - I am too deep into my relaxer stretch to bother with my hair too much. Sorry ladies but I wish everyone well in their ayurveda journey to healthy hair.



I'm sorry ladies. Keep us posted of your progress anyway since you guys were in this challenge for almost half of it anyway.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2009)

ltown said:


> Wow I don't know what to do without you in here, so no tea spritizing either?


 

No ltown but just so you ladies know, I am not unsubsrcibing, I am simply not doing anything ayurvedic for a while. I am sill available for questions or anything like that and I will still be watching your progress, etc...


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 5, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I am taking a short break from the ayurveda challenge since I just put my extension braids back in again. I don't want to manipulate it too much right now - I am too deep into my relaxer stretch to bother with my hair too much. Sorry ladies but I wish everyone well in their ayurveda journey to healthy hair.


 


beans4reezy said:


> I think I am going to back out of this challenge and will join when these kinky twists are out. I donèt feel like I am getting 100% from this because right now, I can only spritz and give myself scalp massages.
> 
> I am going to join 2010's challenge when my hair is out and free and I am able to go all out. Good luck to all and I cannot wait to see your results


 


Awwww, I'm sorry to see you guys back out. But you have to do what's best for your hair. I know how it is when you have braids & twists. It's hard to do all the treatments. Best of luck on your HH journeys, I can't wait to see your results as well.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 5, 2009)

pre-pooing/deep conditioning now and will do an ayurvedic cleansing conditioner in the shower followed by a moisturizing deep conditioner with steam if I need it.


----------



## cherepikr (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi ladies,
I have been away from the boards for a while, but I am still on board.  I have been doing daily tea spritzes and ayurvedic co-washing every other day.  My favorite products have been Vatika oil, fenugreek, and Kalpi tone powder.  My hair feels soft and strong.

Thank you for this challenge.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> NO ltown but just so you ladies know, I am not unsubsrcibing, I am simply not doing anythinf ayurvedic for a while. I am sill available for questions or anything like that and I will still be watching your progress, etc...[/quote
> Great Aggie, you have help alot.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 6, 2009)

Pre oil with vatika and bhring, tea rinse(amla,brahmi,maka,shikaki)  and tea leave in amla, maka,brahmi


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 7, 2009)

I tried something different today, I mixed Kalpi Tone,Amla,Shikakai, and Brahmi. I used a tlbs. of each in about 2 cups of boiling water to dissolve. Then I let it cool a bit and then added another cup of cold water. I poured the unstrained mixture through preoiled hair. I forgot to add I prepooed with Shikakai oil, Vatika Cocktail, and Amla oil. I let the mixture sit for about 10 minutes then rinsed. I still can't get with the grittiness of the Shikakai even after mixing it with boiling water. I will use it as a tea from now on. Or use the bar. Anyway after I rinsed I made an actual tea rinse from Fenugreek, Hibiscus,Bhringraj,Nettle, & Horsetail. After I rinsed with this a few times. I gently wrung out the hair and lightly towel dried. ( I didn't rinse it out) Then I slathered on AM and V05 moisture milk. I let this sit for an hour and rinsed. My hair feels suuuuper soft. I will do this one again minus the Shikakai. I'm air drying and I will seal later with my Afroveda oils. BTW,the longer I use these oils the more I'm liking them.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a cassia gloss in my hair now.  This stuff is a mess.  I will only do it every 6-8 weeks if I like it.  I prepooed with what I am calling my growth oil mix (gro aut, jbco, mahabhrinraj, and Afroveda's Shikakai Growth Elixir) for a few hours with a plastic cap then used the heat cap for an hour. Cassia gloss (cassia, amla oil, grapeseed oil, jojoba oil, honey, Lustrasilk conditioner, and Hairveda's Moist 24/7 which had been premixed with Hairveda's Vatika frosting) was applied then I sat under the steamer for about 3 hours.  I put a plastic cap on and will sleep in overnight.  One thing that I noticed is the cassia gloss was heavy & big.  I wasn't sure I was going to be able to sleep in it comfortably.  After steaming if feels like a regular dc in my hair.


----------



## Imoan (Sep 7, 2009)

,Sh





flowinlocks said:


> I tried something different today, I mixed Kalpi Tone,Amla shikakai, and Brahmi. I used a tlbs. of each in about 2 cups of boiling water to dissolve. Then I let it cool a bit and then added another cup of cold water. I poured the unstrained mixture through preoiled hair. I forgot to add I prepooed with Shikakai oil, Vatika Cocktail, and Amla oil. I let the mixture sit for about 10 minutes then rinsed. I still can't get with the grittiness of the Shikakai even after mixing it with boiling water. I will use it as a tea from now on. Or use the bar. Anyway after I rinsed I made an actual tea rinse from Fenugreek, Hibiscus,Bhringraj,Nettle, & Horsetail. After I rinsed with this a few times. I gently wrung out the hair and lightly towel dried. ( I didn't rinse it out) Then I slathered on AM and V05 moisture milk. I let this sit for an hour and rinsed. My hair feels suuuuper soft. I will do this one again minus the Shikakai. I'm air drying and I will seal later with my Afroveda oils. BTW,the longer I use these oils the more I'm liking them.


 

I think I will try this too, minus the shik. also what is AM? Thanks


----------



## zora (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm doing a henna and indigo treatment right now.  I'll do an amla rinse when I'm done.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 7, 2009)

Imoan said:


> ,Sh
> 
> 
> I think I will try this too, minus the shik. also what is AM? Thanks


 

Aussie Moist.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I have a cassia gloss in my hair now. *This stuff* *is a mess.* I will only do it every 6-8 weeks if I like it. I prepooed with what I am calling my growth oil mix (gro aut, jbco, mahabhrinraj, and Afroveda's Shikakai Growth Elixir) for a few hours with a plastic cap then used the heat cap for an hour. Cassia gloss (cassia, amla oil, grapeseed oil, jojoba oil, honey, Lustrasilk conditioner, and Hairveda's Moist 24/7 which had been premixed with Hairveda's Vatika frosting) was applied then I sat under the steamer for about 3 hours. I put a plastic cap on and will sleep in overnight. One thing that I noticed is the *cassia gloss was heavy* *& big*. I wasn't sure I was going to be able to sleep in it comfortably. After steaming if feels like a regular dc in my hair.


 

How does it feel in comparison to regular Henna? Because I find it pretty heavy also.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2009)

Flowinlocks--I've never used henna.  I chose cassia because I wanted the conditioning but not the color.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 9, 2009)

Ladies I am thinking about getting braids myself for my birthday in Oct. but had a question. Currently, I use an Ayurveda cleansing conditioner twice a week and wanted to ask if any of you ladies feel that my hair would benefit from the cleansing co while in braids. My plan would be to cw every day or every other day due to my workouts with a cleansing co and follow up with a tea spritz. Do this sound like an okay plan? I have realized that if I want my hair to grow, I have got to put it away in order to keep my hands out of it(the less manipulation the better). Yesterday, I decided to transition back to my natural hair with the help of braids and would love to continue reaping the wonderful benefits of the Ayurveda powders I have.


----------



## cherepikr (Sep 9, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Ladies I am thinking about getting braids myself for my birthday in Oct. but had a question. Currently, I use an Ayurveda cleansing conditioner twice a week and wanted to ask if any of you ladies feel that my hair would benefit from the cleansing co while in braids. My plan would be to cw every day or every other day due to my workouts with a cleansing co and follow up with a tea spritz. Do this sound like an okay plan? I have realized that if I want my hair to grow, I have got to put it away in order to keep my hands out of it(the less manipulation the better). Yesterday, I decided to transition back to my natural hair with the help of braids and would love to continue reaping the wonderful benefits of the Ayurveda powders I have.



I made a braid spritz for DD with a Brahmi and Fenugreek tea as the base.  It works really well.  Her hair has become really strong and SOFT.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 9, 2009)

Last night I massaged my scalp with Shikakai growth elixir, Hibiscus oil, and my homemade Fenugreek Bhringraj oil. I ran Amla oil down the length.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Sep 9, 2009)

HI I don't know when this challenge started but I am just crazy about ayurveda at the moment. I have tried kapor katchli, kalpi tone, brahmi and multani, My curls are popping like i never thought they would. I just need to check in with someone as my DH is getting tired of my raving lol.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 9, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> I made a braid spritz for DD with a Brahmi and Fenugreek tea as the base.  It works really well.  Her hair has become really strong and SOFT.


Awesome! Thanks so much for your reply. Do you mind me asking if you know of anyone here in Memphis that does a great job at braiding(box braids) without being too rough with the hairline? 
tia,
tishee

ETA: Are you buying your brahmi and fenugreek locally? If so, where?


----------



## HERicane10 (Sep 9, 2009)

Pre oil with Neelibhringadi oil 2hr + wash with shikakai bar, then DC 20 min ea with UBH + porosity control & Nexxus Humectress last night. Hair felt AWESOME!


----------



## janeemat (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I have not used Ayurveda in awhile, so since I'm on vaca I decided to give myself a treatment today.  I pre-pooed with Brahmi Amla oil and Mahabringraj for about five hrs.  I then mixed Brahami  Powder with mostly Amla powder adding oil and hot water.  This made a nice paste.  I applied it and let it sit with a plastic cap for abt 30 min.  I rinsed out and used some of my dominicans rinses to help get the grains out.  My hair was really soft.  I'm now under the dryer deep cond with a mixture of cond and oil.  I'm looking forward to softer hair since I'm almost 10 wks post.  This is my first time using Brahmi powder, but so far I like it.  It's time to order my Vatika oil, Amla oil and Amla powder.  I'm completely out!


----------



## cherepikr (Sep 9, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Awesome! Thanks so much for your reply. Do you mind me asking if you know of anyone here in Memphis that does a great job at braiding(box braids) without being too rough with the hairline?
> tia,
> tishee
> 
> ETA: Are you buying your brahmi and fenugreek locally? If so, where?



I usually buy from the Indian grocer in Cordova, but I just got back to town after being away for months so I don't know what they still stock.

Years ago I frequented the African Braid salon on Madison, but I don't know if it is still there.  They were very neat, and listened to all of my healthy hair requests.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Sep 10, 2009)

I  had a really wonderful experience yesterday and then got too excited and messed it all up. I have been getting away with just using a cone free coconut conditioner after I have used my powders and have had some really soft hair, anyhoo yesterday I decided to use fuller earth which I picked up at the supermarket. I had a lot of Shea butter on my hair my scalp was desperate for me to wash off so I used the whole 100g of FE on my hair and scalp, it felt amazing and when I washed it off my curls popped and they were defined. Then I made a mistake, i mixed kapour kacthli and kalpi tone together with a little vatika oil and went under the steamer. when i washed the mixture out my hair was still defined but very dry, I had it in my mind that KK was simply for fragrance and KT was a dc but in fact they are both more for cleansing. So basically  I double washed and did not DC so my hair is very dry now....I was a little over excited. I have wacked on some homemade caramel treatment which I will steam later, that will get me back to were i was.

On a positive note my hair is so strong I tried to snap a strand yesterday and it took real effort, I have never known my hair to be so strong before.

hhj


----------



## Stella B. (Sep 10, 2009)

hairopia said:


> I  had a really wonderful experience yesterday and then got too excited and messed it all up. I have been getting away with just using a cone free coconut conditioner after I have used my powders and have had some really soft hair, anyhoo yesterday I decided to use fuller earth which I picked up at the supermarket. I had a lot of Shea butter on my hair my scalp was desperate for me to wash off so I used the whole 100g of FE on my hair and scalp, it felt amazing and when I washed it off my curls popped and they were defined. Then I made a mistake, i mixed kapour kacthli and kalpi tone together with a little vatika oil and went under the steamer. when i washed the mixture out my hair was still defined but very dry, I had it in my mind that KK was simply for fragrance and KT was a dc but in fact they are both more for cleansing. So basically  I double washed and did not DC so my hair is very dry now....I was a little over excited. I have wacked on some homemade caramel treatment which I will steam later, that will get me back to were i was.
> 
> On a positive note my hair is so strong I tried to snap a strand yesterday and it took real effort, I have never known my hair to be so strong before.
> 
> hhj



Sounds like you just got your protein "fix" in for the month without even realizing it!  Just remember to keep your hair moisturized, and give it weekly DC's to balance out the protein/moisture. I'm finding that a moisturizing DC is one that has plenty of lipids, or fats in it, like essential fatty acids. They are so good for the hair. Most heavy conditioners, like cholesterols have good fats in them.


----------



## Aspire (Sep 10, 2009)

Picked up my Njoi products from the post office yesterday.  I think I am in LOVE with Ayurvedic butter.  Not sure yet, but I think I am falling . . . . Will try the Ayurvedic shampoo bar tonight . . .


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 10, 2009)

Im in love with the Ayurvedic Butter too! My hair definately feels thicker and stronger from using it! Let me know how the Ayurvedic shampoo bar is!




Aspire said:


> Picked up my Njoi products from the post office yesterday. I think I am in LOVE with Ayurvedic butter. Not sure yet, but I think I am falling . . . . Will try the Ayurvedic shampoo bar tonight . . .


----------



## zenith (Sep 10, 2009)

I am still here. Since i have enuff hair growing, i made braids, so i have been doing a lot of oiling and condish washing.

I was chelating last week with ORS Shampoo and my scalp broke out something terrible. That's what i get for not wanting to mix my Aritha and Shikakai powders. Lesson learnt!


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 10, 2009)

hairopia said:


> HI I don't know when this challenge started but I am just crazy about ayurveda at the moment. I have tried kapor katchli, kalpi tone, brahmi and multani, My curls are popping like i never thought they would. I just need to check in with someone as my DH is getting tired of my raving lol.



Great! Feel free to keep us updated and step into the conversations. We welcome lots of Ayurvedic conversation, lol.


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 10, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Ladies I am thinking about getting braids myself for my birthday in Oct. but had a question. Currently, I use an Ayurveda cleansing conditioner twice a week and wanted to ask if any of you ladies feel that my hair would benefit from the cleansing co while in braids. My plan would be to cw every day or every other day due to my workouts with a cleansing co and follow up with a tea spritz. Do this sound like an okay plan? I have realized that if I want my hair to grow, I have got to put it away in order to keep my hands out of it(the less manipulation the better). Yesterday, I decided to transition back to my natural hair with the help of braids and would love to continue reaping the wonderful benefits of the Ayurveda powders I have.




Sounds great! Let us know how your hair benefits from this regimen.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 10, 2009)

48 weeks in to my transition, a month to go will continue to nip until relaxer is gone praying for miracle growth spur, I'm slow grower even with protective styleing.  I was mixing powders with conditioner but after 8 months finally got tired of the drippy messy mix. I pre oil with amla/jasmine,shikaki mix, wash with shikaki, amla, brahmi shampoo bar, tea rinse with horsetail, nettle,green tea. Applied cantu leave in. Moisturize with shealoe mix, oil with afroveda shikaki oil and vatika oil.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 10, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> Sounds great! Let us know how your hair benefits from this regimen.


will do sweetie!


----------



## Melissa-jane (Sep 11, 2009)

Stella B. said:


> Sounds like you just got your protein "fix" in for the month without even realizing it!  Just remember to keep your hair moisturized, and give it weekly DC's to balance out the protein/moisture. I'm finding that a moisturizing DC is one that has plenty of lipids, or fats in it, like essential fatty acids. They are so good for the hair. Most heavy conditioners, like cholesterols have good fats in them.



Hmm yes my hair is soooooo strong, like iron rope, loving it, I DC overnight with my homemade caramel treatment which has palm oil and shea butter in it to name a few oils and my hair is lovely and soft. Lesson learned.

Off out to get some fenugreek and search for hibiscus flowers, steep me up some oils


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 11, 2009)

Pre pooed with Hesh Shikakai oil, then shampooed with my Shikakai bar, then dced with AM,ORS,V05, Bhringraj,Brahmi, Nettle, & Horsetail.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Sep 11, 2009)

I plan to massage my scalp with neem oil, amla oil on ends and use my conditioner mix overnight. Tomorrow I will shampoo with my Skikakai bar and retwist my hair.


----------



## Aspire (Sep 12, 2009)

washnset said:


> Im in love with the Ayurvedic Butter too! My hair definately feels thicker and stronger from using it! Let me know how the Ayurvedic shampoo bar is!



I am going to have to try to bar again due to a mishap with a protein DC and an accidental 3.5 hour nap.   To make a really short story, I ended up using CSB and the Ayurveda butter to repair.  Right now my hair feels very soft.  Hopefully I have reversed  the immediate effects of the protein.  I will most likely hold off on the powders until my balance is back.

Will let you know how the shampoo bar worked during next shampoo.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Sep 12, 2009)

can I do a tea rinse with just heenara? All I have here at school is Maka, Heenara, and Bringraj. I want to use up all these powders but I don' know a good combo to make a tea rinse.

TIA


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 12, 2009)

Of course you can, heenara is more of a cleanser, so be sure to not leave it on long.  Maka and Bhringraj powders are the same thing.  Bhringraj powder cleanses, but it mostly stops hair fall and strengthens and can be left on longer, like 30 minutes.  You can mix the two with no problem, but I would  not leave anything with heenara in it on too long. HTH!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 12, 2009)

Aspire said:


> I am going to have to try to bar again due to a mishap with a protein DC and an accidental 3.5 hour nap.  To make a really short story, I ended up using CSB and the Ayurveda butter to repair. Right now my hair feels very soft. Hopefully I have reversed the immediate effects of the protein. *I will most likely hold off on the powders until my balance is back.*
> 
> Will let you know how the shampoo bar worked during next shampoo.


 

You don't have to actually do that, just use moisturizing conds. with no protein. And *only *use Bhrami and Bhringraj, believe me your hair will feel like butter.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 12, 2009)

ltown said:


> 48 weeks in to my transition, a month to go will continue to nip until relaxer is gone praying for miracle growth spur, I'm slow grower even with protective styleing. I was mixing powders with conditioner but after 8 months *finally got tired of the drippy messy mix*. I pre oil with amla/jasmine,shikaki mix, wash with shikaki, amla, brahmi shampoo bar, tea rinse with horsetail, nettle,green tea. Applied cantu leave in. Moisturize with shealoe mix, oil with afroveda shikaki oil and vatika oil.


 
It sounds like you didn't have your mixtures thick enough, I never have drips, that's how I knew something was wrong when I added the Hibiscus powder. It made my cond. mix suuuper runny.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Sep 12, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> Of course you can, heenara is more of a cleanser, so be sure to not leave it on long.  Maka and Bhringraj powders are the same thing.  Bhringraj powder cleanses, but it mostly stops hair fall and strengthens and can be left on longer, like 30 minutes.  You can mix the two with no problem, but I would  not leave anything with heenara in it on too long. HTH!



I wish I knew Maka and Bringaj were the same thing before I ordered!!!! ugg.

Thanks for the help. I will just use Maka/Bringraj for now.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Sep 12, 2009)

Pre-poo with vatika frosting. Made a paste with shikakai, kalpi tone, amla and one scoop of brahmi. Left that on longer than I planned 'cause I fell asleep on the couch, lol. No detriment as far as I could fell. Hair felt stronger when I rinsed it out. I am DCing now with HairVeda Sitrinillah with a little bit of VF mixed in. When I rinse this out I'll put in some two strand flat twists and let it air dry.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 12, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Pre-poo with vatika frosting. Made a paste with shikakai, kalpi tone, amla and one scoop of brahmi. Left that on longer than I planned 'cause I fell asleep on the couch, lol. No detriment as far as I could fell. Hair felt stronger when I rinsed it out. I am DCing now with HairVeda Sitrinillah with a little bit of VF mixed in. When I rinse this out I'll put in some two strand flat twists and let it air dry.


 



I like the new siggy, your hair looks cute.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 12, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I like the new siggy, your hair looks cute.


 
ITA  Cassandra !


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks, girls! It's coming along. I really credit Ayurveda.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi guys thought I would share an entry to my personal blog, I set myself a challenge.

Ayurvedic Challenge

I have decided to set myself a challenge to only use natural Ayurvedic products until the end of the year.

The rules are as follows:

1. Only Inecto 100%coconut oil conditioner maybe used to compliment powders during rinsing and conditioner washes.

2. To compliment deep conditioning regimens Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle rose or GPB maybe used in combination with chosen powder.

3. Neither of these products can be used alone, they must only be used to aid in the use of Ayurvedic powders. This is because I do not want to be able to lay any positive results at  the feet of either product.

4. Regimen

    * Cowash with amla and bhrami (in conditioner) daily.
    * Experiment with cowashing with fenugreek or adding fenugreek to henna and clays for slip.
    * Use mahabringrah OIL  to massage scalp at night.
    * Use vatika oil or amla oil (once infused) to steam hair as needed.
    * Deep condition with caramel treatment or Aubrey organics condition plus Amla or Brahmi.
    * As needed scrub scalp with Shikakai coconut oil.
    * Seal with vatika oil/grapeseed oil/jojoba grapseed eo mix. Switch to keep it interesting.
    * Use a clay to cleanse weekly.
    * Use henna weekly.
    * For an itchy scalp, add rose petal powder.

My henna mix 100g of Body art quality Henna, 50g Amla, table spoon of Fenugreek, juice of one lemon. I mixed this with water until it was the consistency of yogurt then covered with cling film and put it in the cupboard. Its Saturday night and I plan to Henna my hair on Sunday night.

Infusing coconut oil with Shikakai and Amla.

I bought whole dry Shikakai and Amla and a 500g tub of Coconut oil. In the past I ordered very high quality coconut oil from wholesalers. However now my hair is no longer chemically treated it does not respond to this oil in the same way. Instead I use grapeseed or jojoba oil to seal daily gylcerin and water misting. I now by cocnut oil from the Indian grocery store, its thick and creamy and only two pounds, bargain!

Method one speed up the infusion with heat

I had a glass jar with coconut oil in it I added four Shikakai fruits and filled up the rest of the jar with oil. I then sat the jar in hot water. I intend to continue to do this over the next few days. I may or may not remove the fruit once it is infused, we will see.

Method two infusion by sunlight.

This process involves leaving a jar of oil, with the dry herbs immersed inside, on a window sill in direct sunlight for about two weeks. I chose to do this with the Amla as I do not need this oil right away as I need to finish my Vatika oil first. I only had a plastic jar so I did not want to immerse it in water. It will be interesting watching this long infusion process.

Finally I made a fenugreek rinse; Inecto conditioners come a white bottles which are great for using for storage once the conditioner is finished. I added Fenugreek to warm water and swished it around, at first it smelled like curry but then it cleared to a more lemony smell, at a later date I may add honey  but for this first bottle I want to experience it on its own. I may also add it as a base to clays, henna and powders.

Well its been quite a day, I have many other herbs to try but the final rule is that I stick to this regimen until the items are finished before I add something new. I have been a bit of a herbivore  but its okay, it will pay off in the end. Oh and did you notice that there is no shampoo, I am going to be depending completely on the herbs to keep my scalp clean. Wow I am excited, I will keep you posted and perhaps vlog it.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Sep 12, 2009)

I think it's great you have it all planned out! It really helps when you put stuff in writing. And then when you put it on your blog, you have the people who read it, helping to keep you accountable.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 12, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> It sounds like you didn't have your mixtures thick enough, I never have drips, that's how I knew something was wrong when I added the Hibiscus powder. It made my cond. mix suuuper runny.


I should of ask long time ago, heck I've been in this challenge now 9 months. I just deal with it and assume it was the norm, I probably don't use enough powder either. I'll just have to step it up. Flowin, thanks 
 as usual you are on target.


----------



## zenith (Sep 12, 2009)

I bought shikakai bar at the indian store. I plan to use it tomorrow then co-wash. I have cornrows so, i can't use the powders.

I also saw that they sell amla powder to be taken orally.  dunno about that so i just passed.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Sep 12, 2009)

zenith said:


> I bought shikakai bar at the indian store. I plan to use it tomorrow then co-wash. I have cornrows so, i can't use the powders.
> 
> I also saw that they sell amla powder to be taken orally.  dunno about that so i just passed.


Yes! The woman at the store I go to here in Charlotte, she showed me some Amla in a small bottle, almost like a pill bottle. She said it was the same thing. I was thinking, who is eating this? But I guess if you mix it in with other things...


----------



## zenith (Sep 12, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Yes! The woman at the store I go to here in Charlotte, she showed me some Amla in a small bottle, almost like a pill bottle. She said it was the same thing. I was thinking, who is eating this? But I guess if you mix it in with other things...




this one was in bottles and in powder form, i guess you have to take it by the teaspoon full. So now i wonder... is the hair amla different from the eating alma?


----------



## cookie1 (Sep 12, 2009)

I made a tea rinse out of the Kalpi tone and let it sit about 15  minutes and deep conditioned (moisturizing) and my hair was hard.  Any suggestions?


Routine:
I oiled scalp w/ vatika oil and hair strands,  let it sit about 2 hours- 
applied the rinse- let it sit
rinsed my hair and Dc'd


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 12, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> I made a tea rinse out of the Kalpi tone and let it sit about 15 minutes and deep conditioned (moisturizing) and my hair was hard. Any suggestions?


 

First, did you make your tea too strong? How much water did you use? Second some ppl can't handle Shikakai for longer than a few minutes. I'm one of them. Last, what kind of cond. did you use? Did you rinse out the tea first?


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 13, 2009)

Ladies I have a question.  I'm not in the challenge but I figured that you all would be the right group to ask as opposed to starting a whole new thread.
I have been only using ayurvedic stuff made commercially (meaning HairVeda and AfroVeda).  Am I going to get the same results as someone who mixes/makes their own stuff at home?  
I really only use oil mixes, but every now and again I'll use a DC or a moisturizer with ayurvedic ingredients too.  Am I good or do I REALLY need to go out and get my own powders?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi LaidBak.  I think if you want to "up your game" so to speak I think it would be great to incorporate some powders & oils.  That's how I started.  Using Hairveda then I moved on to using the powders & oils.  They are inexpensive and easy to make a part of your regimen.  So currently I use powders, oils, Hairveda & Afroveda.  I think some of the other ladies do combos too.  I will give you an example below.

Prepoo--(I'm always changing this up so I will list some of my options)Amla oil, Shikakai oil, Hairveda's Vatika Frosting, Afroveda's Shikakai Growth Elixir oil, coconut oil, or a mix of a bunch of different oils
Shampoo-- Hairveda's Shikakai Bar or Hairveda's Amala Shampoo
Tea Rinses--
Conditioning Mix (brahmi, amla, maka, hibiscus)
Strengthening Mix (fenugreek, kalpi tone)
Cleansing Mix (shikakai, neem, amla)
Sealant--Hairveda's Cocasta & Shikakai Oil
Protein Treatment--Hairveda's Methi Sativa Recovery System

Some people tea rinse, some make pastes, and some add powders to their cowashes and/or dc's. Some do a combination of all. So ultimately the answer is no you don't have to but it's easy.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 13, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Hi LaidBak. I think if you want to "up your game" so to speak I think it would be great to incorporate some powders & oils. That's how I started. Using Hairveda then I moved on to using the powders & oils. They are inexpensive and easy to make a part of your regimen. So currently I use powders, oils, Hairveda & Afroveda. I think some of the other ladies do combos too. I will give you an example below.
> 
> Prepoo--(I'm always changing this up so I will list some of my options)Amla oil, Shikakai oil, Hairveda's Vatika Frosting, Afroveda's Shikakai Growth Elixir oil, coconut oil, or a mix of a bunch of different oils
> Shampoo-- Hairveda's Shikakai Bar or Hairveda's Amala Shampoo
> ...


 

Excellent answers.


----------



## quasimodi (Sep 13, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Hi LaidBak. I think if you want to "up your game" so to speak I think it would be great to incorporate some powders & oils. That's how I started. Using Hairveda then I moved on to using the powders & oils. They are inexpensive and easy to make a part of your regimen. So currently I use powders, oils, Hairveda & Afroveda. I think some of the other ladies do combos too. I will give you an example below.
> 
> Prepoo--(I'm always changing this up so I will list some of my options)Amla oil, Shikakai oil, Hairveda's Vatika Frosting, Afroveda's Shikakai Growth Elixir oil, coconut oil, or a mix of a bunch of different oils
> Shampoo-- Hairveda's Shikakai Bar or Hairveda's Amala Shampoo
> ...


 

She's absolutely right.     Since I have been on a no-buy hiadus, I haven't invested in any afroveda or hairveda products.  

I just use the powders and herbs to make teas and oils for my deep conditioners and cowashes.  It's VERY easy.


Oh...and since I'm here, today I...

-prepooed with homemade amla oil
-did a tea rinse of brahmi, maka, rosemary, amla (hair felt VERY soft after this step)
-dcing under steamer with a mixtuer of SheaLustra DC, maka, brahmi, amla, and rosemary, peppermint oil (tingly), jason's sea kelp conditioner and honey - will sit here for about an hour
-rinse with COLD water
-rinse with nettle, horsetail, black, hibiscus tea mix-leave this in
-apply Kinky Curly Knot Today or KBB Hair Milk, Burdock Root Butter Cream, and seal with Vatika oil
Twist into Big twists, dry 50% under soft bonnet dryer , then air dry for the night

I'm already envisioning the end result!  Mmmm-hmmmm.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 13, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Shikakai bar from Hairveda yet?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 13, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Has anyone tried the Shikakai bar from Hairveda yet?


 
Yep.  I did a review let me go find it.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 13, 2009)

Here you go Flowinlocks:



Shay72 said:


> Review of Hairveda's Shikakai Bar--I like the smell, cranberry, and it's not too overpowering. I like that you can see some of the herbs in the bar. Not heavily but here and there. Lathers easily. I used it after doing a hot oil treatment with coconut oil. I dampened my hair a little, lathered bar in my hand, then used the lather on my roots. Rinsed out then lathered again and put the lather down the length of my hair. Rinsed again. Hair felt soft and clean. I like it. The true test will be after my hair is airdried. I've learned my hair will tell me quick if it doesn't like something. Like it seems to hate that Afroveda Coconut Milk and sorry T but Roux Porosity Control. I'm not one to keep trying something either. I don't have time for setbacks.





Shay72 said:


> Final verdict on Hairveda's Shikakai bar--My hair airdried soft so it's a keeper.


----------



## joib (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi ladies, It has been awhile since my last post but I am still doing the Ayurvedic reggie. My avitar pic shows my progress. I prepoo with Brahmi and Amla oil. I mix Kalpi tone and Brahmi powder in my condish. I love my progress so far. 1" from full WL.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks so much Ladies!!!   Looks like I have some shopping to do.  I guess I will be trying my first rinse soon (or tea?).  I am lucky enough to have an Indian grocery right down the street from me.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 13, 2009)

joib said:


> Hi ladies, It has been awhile since my last post but I am still doing the Ayurvedic reggie. My avitar pic shows my progress. I prepoo with Brahmi and Amla oil. I mix Kalpi tone and Brahmi powder in my condish. I love my progress so far.* 1" from full WL*.


 

Congratulations on your progress, your hair is beautiful.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Sep 14, 2009)

I did my first co wash with added herbs amla and brahmi yesterday, my hair was soft, soft and moisturised all day, I added a little water/VG spritz but to be honest that is all the product I had on my hair and a teenie weenie bit of grapeseed oil, so it was the herbs. Hydrated product free natural hair! who da thunk it!

Now I am doing a henna treatment and my first indigo, so excited!


----------



## Melissa-jane (Sep 14, 2009)

my indigo results.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 15, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I tried something different today, I mixed Kalpi Tone,Amla,Shikakai, and Brahmi. I used a tlbs. of each in about 2 cups of boiling water to dissolve. Then I let it cool a bit and then added another cup of cold water. I poured the unstrained mixture through preoiled hair. I forgot to add I prepooed with Shikakai oil, Vatika Cocktail, and Amla oil. I let the mixture sit for about 10 minutes then rinsed. I still can't get with the grittiness of the Shikakai even after mixing it with boiling water. I will use it as a tea from now on. Or use the bar. Anyway after I rinsed I made an actual tea rinse from Fenugreek, Hibiscus,Bhringraj,Nettle, & Horsetail. After I rinsed with this a few times. I gently wrung out the hair and lightly towel dried. ( I didn't rinse it out) Then I slathered on AM and V05 moisture milk. I let this sit for an hour and rinsed. My hair feels suuuuper soft. I will do this one again minus the Shikakai. I'm air drying and I will seal later with my Afroveda oils. BTW,the longer I use these oils the more I'm liking them.


 


I did this treatment again, except with a few tweaks. I made the shikakai into a tea before I dissolved the powders in. I basically put the Shikakai in a strainer and mixed everything else in the water. I forgot about one thing.... the Shikakai in the Kalpi Tone. I must say even though it was still kinda gritty it rinsed really easy. After I rinsed out the first mix I applied Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor while I made my moisturizing tea. After I rinsed the Aphogee out I rinsed with the tea, and used Silk Elements Mega Silk as my base for Bhrami and Bhringraj, I put in a few squirts of AM for good measure. After I let this sit for an hour I rinsed, airdryed, and applied HH LTR leave in  along with the same oils as last time. I did this at about 1pm yesterday and my hair still feels really soft and moist.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 15, 2009)

hairopia said:


> my indigo results.


 

The color came out nice and rich, I will darken even more over the next few days.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Sep 15, 2009)

I still had a bottle of MegaTek (about a third full) that I had not used up yet, so I have been mixing with bhringraj oil and applying to my scalp on a nightly basis. 

I co-wash after my work outs with either Suave or V05 now. When you all mix powders in with conditioner, how much are you mixing? Are you mixing ahead of time, or right before you wash? I work out after work, and when I get home I barely have any time before I have to hit the sack and get ready for the next day, so I'm trying to make this as simple as possible.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 15, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I still had a bottle of MegaTek (about a third full) that I had not used up yet, so I have been mixing with bhringraj oil and applying to my scalp on a nightly basis.
> 
> I co-wash after my work outs with either Suave or V05 now. When you all mix powders in with conditioner, how much are you mixing? Are you mixing ahead of time, or right before you wash? I work out after work, and when I get home I barely have any time before I have to hit the sack and get ready for the next day, so I'm trying to make this as simple as possible.


 

For me it's really simple, I have all my boxes in a handy place, under my bathroom sink in a plastic container. I can grab what I need really quickly. I started out mixing up batches ahead of time, but I soon learned that mixing as I go was better for me because I want different thing at different times. For instance My Horsetail and Nettle I only use in the day because they hype me up. Sometimes I want cleansing, sometimes I want moisture. Sometimes I want a cheapie cowash vs a dc, you get the picture. I usually keep a plastic bowl handy also. I just add a teaspoon of each of my desired powders and mix in cond. till it becomes creamy. For some reason when I add the cond. first I always mix too much. Just be aware the powders SWELL, so it's easy to mix to much. I've pretty much narrowed down how much to use for my hair. However if you have leftovers you can cover the bowl and store it in the fridge. Since you want to make it quick, you may want to premix your powders. I have jar with 1/2 box Amla to 1 full box of Bhrami, Bhringraj. Same thing with the cleansing powders. I've almost used these up but having them premixed is a for sure time saver. HTH


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Sep 15, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> For me it's really simple, I have all my boxes in a handy place, under my bathroom sink in a plastic container. I can grab what I need really quickly. I started out mixing up batches ahead of time, but I soon learned that mixing as I go was better for me because I want different thing at different times. For instance My Horsetail and Nettle I only use in the day because they hype me up. Sometimes I want cleansing, sometimes I want moisture. Sometimes I want a cheapie cowash vs a dc, you get the picture. I usually keep a plastic bowl handy also. I just add a teaspoon of each of my desired powders and mix in cond. till it becomes creamy. For some reason when I add the cond. first I always mix too much. Just be aware the powders SWELL, so it's easy to mix to much. I've pretty much narrowed down how much to use for my hair. However if you have leftovers you can cover the bowl and store it in the fridge. Since you want to make it quick, you may want to premix your powders. I have jar with 1/2 box Amla to 1 full box of Bhrami, Bhringraj. Same thing with the cleansing powders. I've almost used these up but having them premixed is a for sure time saver. HTH


That is true, I could pre-mix the powder combos. Thanks!  Looks like I have some mixing to do this weekend.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 15, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I still had a bottle of MegaTek (about a third full) that I had not used up yet, so I have been mixing with bhringraj oil and applying to my scalp on a nightly basis.
> 
> I co-wash after my work outs with either Suave or V05 now. When you all mix powders in with conditioner, how much are you mixing? Are you mixing ahead of time, or right before you wash? I work out after work, and when I get home I barely have any time before I have to hit the sack and get ready for the next day, so I'm trying to make this as simple as possible.


 
I learned about convenience from Flowinlocks.  All my powders are premixed in their own little canisters.  I made big batches of tea rinses in glass jars but I didn't like it.  I felt pressured to use within a certain amount of time.  So now I plan to make tea bags ahead of time.  I have the heat sealable teabags.  So if I make a sandwich bag full of tea bags for each rinse I should be good for a minute.


----------



## Kellum (Sep 15, 2009)

Checking in: I'm still doing my weekly regimen of oiling hair and scalp and then doing my tea mix of: Amla, Brahmi, Fenugreek, Maka, Hibiscus, and Shikakai. 

I changed up my ratios and now use 2 tsp: Amla, Brahmi, Hibiscus, and Fenugreek to 1 tsp of Shikakai, and Maka. 

My hair feels so soft and moisturized. It doesn't even feel like I need to DC. I love it.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Sep 15, 2009)

I haven't checked in in forever!  I've been really trial heavy for thepast few weeks, so the time's just not been there.  To catch up, I've been consistently doing oil prepoos (a lot of the Cocasta Shikakai right now, which my hair loves!!), using my ayurveda poo bar and/or my poo mixed with shikakai and amla powder, along with oiling the scalp with the Afroveda Shikakai Hair Oil at night.  My hair's been out for a few weeks--1 week it was straight and th following week was a wash and go--so I'm just now getting back into a good routine .


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I learned about convenience from Flowinlocks.  All my powders are premixed in their own little canisters.  I made big batches of tea rinses in glass jars but I didn't like it.  I felt pressured to use within a certain amount of time.  So now I plan to make tea bags ahead of time.  I have the heat sealable teabags.  So if I make a sandwich bag full of tea bags for each rinse I should be good for a minute.



Thanks, you just gave me an idea,. I must get some of those tea bags.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Sep 15, 2009)

hmm my hair feels moisturised but I have less definition with my powders when mixed with conditioner.


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I learned about convenience from Flowinlocks.  All my powders are premixed in their own little canisters.  I made big batches of tea rinses in glass jars but I didn't like it.  I felt pressured to use within a certain amount of time.  So now I plan to make tea bags ahead of time.  I have the heat sealable teabags.  So if I make a sandwich bag full of tea bags for each rinse I should be good for a minute.




That's what I do right down to the sandwhich bags. The only difference is I still have the mixes in canisters because I only fill 50 tea bags at a time (25 of each of my two different mixes) and I have 300 grams of each mix which is a lot of tea bags.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 15, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> That's what I do right down to the sandwhich bags. The only difference is I still have the mixes in canisters because I only fill 50 tea bags at a time (25 of each of my two different mixes) and I have 300 grams of each mix which is a lot of tea bags.


 
25 of each rinse sounds great .  That means I will be making 75 tea bags .  I will still have a lot in each cansister too.  I tell you these powders last for a while.


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> 25 of each rinse sounds great .  That means I will be making 75 tea bags .  I will still have a lot in each cansister too.  I tell you these powders last for a while.



They sure do, I bought 1 lb of each powder in January and I am still not out. I will probably have enough to not buy again until January. Talking about cost efficient!


----------



## joib (Sep 15, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Congratulations on your progress, your hair is beautiful.



Thanks flowinlocks, I am drooling over your progress. Thank you so much for your help/advice.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 15, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> That's what I do right down to the sandwhich bags. The only difference is I still have the mixes in canisters because I only fill 50 tea bags at a time (25 of each of my two different mixes) and I have 300 grams of each mix which is a lot of tea bags.


 


Shay72 said:


> 25 of each rinse sounds great . That means I will be making 75 tea bags . I will still have a lot in each cansister too. I tell you these powders last for a while.


 

Hey where are you guys getting the tea bags at again?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 15, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey where are you guys getting the tea bags at again?


 
From Nature with Love.  I think it's $4.50 for 50 tea bags.


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> From Nature with Love.  I think it's $4.50 for 50 tea bags.



ditto  !!!!!!!


----------



## vie (Sep 15, 2009)

hello finally!!!!  im a newbie  I've been lurking for years - partly due to procrastination.  but finally joined when i saw this challenge.  i have been using ayurvedic for at least 2 years and have seen the benefits that come with it.  So i unofficially joined the challenge after my neighbor, a hairdresser, who was only supposed to cut long layers in hair but ending up cutting 5 inches off.


----------



## vie (Sep 15, 2009)

this is my mixtue 2 tbsps shikakai , 2 tbsps aritha, 3 tbsps amla, 3 tbsp brahmi, 3 tbsp neem, 3 tbsp tulsi,  2 tbsp hibiscus flower powder, 2 tbsp fenugreek  1 1/2 cup hot rosewater,   1 tbsp liquid  lecithin,  1 tbsp of honey,  15 drops grapefruit seed extract  and 1 tbsp of jojoba oil. i also add aloe vera juice mix with a wire wisk. my mixture is usually warm and not runny to put on hair and leave on my hair with a shower cap.  hair is already oiled with vatika oil and massaged.  then i will wet hair and apply mixture. i keep on for at least 30  minutes  last week the mixture rinsed out well i had a little gelly lumps in my hair from the lecithin,  but the grains were gone.   usually i follow up with a shampoo but  i didnt have to this time.  i applied giovanni's smooth as silk conditioner and hair was very soft .


----------



## Ltown (Sep 16, 2009)

I oiled hair with amla/shikaki/jasmine, co wash with amla/brahmi/maka/shikaki/hibiscus mix with suave coconut. Wash with yes to carrot conditioner and tea rinse with horsetail/nettle/brahmi/amla/maka.


----------



## Imoan (Sep 16, 2009)

I have been super busy with school and other things, that I have not had time to log on, but I am still doing my ayurveda stuff, either monday or sat is when I wash my hair I pre poo w/Auromere Pre-Shampoo Conditioner, then wash w/shik plus soap bar,DC,style w/one of afroveda oils,hair milks and butters. and twist my hair for the week.. I have not been able to do my teas or paste.. and Yes I am missing my KT,FenK,Hib..


----------



## miss Congeniality (Sep 16, 2009)

I plan to do my weekly tea rinse and scalp massage tonight.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Sep 17, 2009)

I massaged with mahabringhaj oil last night. This morning, bright and early, I decided to detangel and set my hair. First I rinsed with water then i rinsed with a creamy conditioner I oil rinsed with vatika oil and then allowed my coconut oil brahmi and amla conditioner to sit on my fully detangled hair. When I rinsed it all out my hair was soft and gorgeous, love it. I the set my fro with curl activator, I hope that this style last a few  days as daily cowashing is getting a little boring.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 17, 2009)

hairopia said:


> I massaged with mahabringhaj oil last night. This morning, bright and early, I decided to detangel and set my hair. First I rinsed with water then i rinsed with a creamy conditioner I oil rinsed with vatika oil and then allowed my coconut oil brahmi and amla conditioner to sit on my fully detangled hair. When I rinsed it all out my hair was soft and gorgeous, love it. I the set my fro with curl activator, I hope that this style last a few days as daily cowashing is getting a little boring.


What is the mahabringhaj oil, where did you get this?


----------



## Imoan (Sep 17, 2009)

What are some good styling products, I prefer something more natural and no cons, I want something kinda creamy and not too thick,and w/o glycerin seems like my hair hates it. Thanks ladies


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 17, 2009)

Just checking in ladies....I am pre-pooing/deep conditioning now with a mild protein conditioner and will do a cleansing conditioner/acv rinse once in the shower.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Sep 17, 2009)

ltown said:


> What is the mahabringhaj oil, where did you get this?



Oh I got this in London, I heard about it on lhcf, I may have spelt it incorrectly.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Sep 17, 2009)

Imoan said:


> What are some good styling products, I prefer something more natural and no cons, I want something kinda creamy and not too thick,and w/o glycerin seems like my hair hates it. Thanks ladies



oh wow no glycerin?!? that is a hard one.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 17, 2009)

hairopia said:


> Oh I got this in London, I heard about it on lhcf, I may have spelt it incorrectly.


 No problem, thanks!


----------



## Imoan (Sep 17, 2009)

hairopia said:


> oh wow no glycerin?!? that is a hard one.




well it can have it maybe further down in the ingredients..


----------



## miss Congeniality (Sep 17, 2009)

Okay, I feel so stupid. I've been mixing my powders and just pouring them over my head in the shower. So, last night I decided to filter my mix. It was great. I got the same great results without the build up.


----------



## Stella B. (Sep 17, 2009)

miss Congeniality said:


> Okay, I feel so stupid. I've been mixing my powders and just pouring them over my head in the shower. So, last night I decided to filter my mix. It was great. I got the same great results without the build up.


Great idea! How did you filter your tea? I've been eyeing a glass tea infuser for this very reason. I don't like the bits and grits that are left in the hair from certain powders and and hennas. I just bought a little sifter/shaker container that I'm thinking about trying next. Are you ladies literally just pouring the tea over your hair in the shower? I feel like my hair only gets 10% of the tea while my body gets 90% of the run-off.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 17, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> From Nature with Love. I think it's $4.50 for 50 tea bags.


 


MCrzyGr said:


> ditto  !!!!!!!


 
Doing some research today and found out Lotioncrafters sells their teabags cheaper.  $2.50 for 50


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 17, 2009)

Stella B. said:


> Great idea! How did you filter your tea? I've been eyeing a glass tea infuser for this very reason. I don't like the bits and grits that are left in the hair from certain powders and and hennas. I just bought a little sifter/shaker container that I'm thinking about trying next. Are you ladies literally just pouring the tea over your hair in the shower? I feel like my hair only gets 10% of the tea while my body gets 90% of the run-off.


 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=7169711&postcount=562


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 17, 2009)

ltown said:


> What is the mahabringhaj oil, where did you get this?


 


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=8796782&postcount=911


----------



## Stella B. (Sep 17, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=7169711&postcount=562


Thanks for the link flowinlocks! I needed to read that for reassurance. You answered my question in your post.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 17, 2009)

Imoan said:


> What are some good styling products, I prefer something more natural and* no co*ns, I want something kinda creamy and not too thick,and *w/o glycerin* seems like my hair hates it. Thanks ladies


 

You might want to try Elucence Moisture Balancing conditioner Imoan. These are the reasons why I use it. Although the glycerin is not a major problem for me as I live in a temperature zone that almost always has a humidity level of 65% and above. It matters when I visit my sister in Canada and some other areas of the US that I visit where the humidity is too low.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 18, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=8796782&postcount=911


thanks Flowin I thought it was something new I got some already!


----------



## Imoan (Sep 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You might want to try Elucence Moisture Balancing conditioner Imoan. These are the reasons why I use it. Although the glycerin is not a major problem for me as I live in a temperature zone that almost always has a humidity level of 65% and above. It matters when I visit my sister in Canada and some other areas of the US that I visit where the humidity is too low.




Hey, I too live in humidity area, (Alabama) gosh I miss San Diego, I think my hair does not mind glycerin but not all the time or too much, which I see it listed in so many products now, I tried EMB and something in it dried my hair out, think it might be the brewer's yeast. I would love to go to canada.


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 18, 2009)

Stella B. said:


> Great idea! How did you filter your tea? I've been eyeing a glass tea infuser for this very reason. I don't like the bits and grits that are left in the hair from certain powders and and hennas. I just bought a little sifter/shaker container that I'm thinking about trying next. Are you ladies literally just pouring the tea over your hair in the shower? I feel like my hair only gets 10% of the tea while my body gets 90% of the run-off.




I steep the tea with a tea bag and water, that way I do not have to filter because the powders never actually mixed with the water. After its steeped for awhile I pour the tea into an 8oz. applicatior bottle and apply it to my scalp and hair using the bottle first and then I pour what's left over my hair (usually 2 ounces). HTH!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 18, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Hey, I too live in humidity area, (Alabama) gosh I miss San Diego, I think my hair does not mind glycerin but not all the time or too much, which I see it listed in so many products now, *I tried EMB and something in it dried my hair out, think it might be the brewer's yeast. I would love to go to canada*.


 

I'm sorry to hear this because my hair absolutely loves EMB. Canada is very nice and super clean. My sister lives there and I'm due to go up there to visiti her and her family next year hopefully.


----------



## Imoan (Sep 18, 2009)

today, I tried a wonderful mix and thus far I love it, I mixed AHSR, brahmi, KK, hib,  I let it sit for 1hr rinsed it off w/warm water & TJ condish, applied coconut oil and did 15 fat twist, I unraveled 3 of the twist and I love the feel and what I seen, tomorrow is the true test when I do my hair for school 


Today, I took down my hair and I really love the results from the above mixture even rec'd a few complements from classmates, I will be trying it again, this time think I will add fengu when I get some more, something how I knew the results would be great, due to the fact that as I was rinsing the mixture I can feel the smooth silky softness of my hair.


----------



## cookie1 (Sep 19, 2009)

Will someone tell me where I can buy hibiscus powder from?  I was going to give Ruchita another try but, don't think it'll be smart.  Ayurnatural don't carry it.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 19, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> Will someone tell me where I can buy hibiscus powder from? I was going to give Ruchita another try but, don't think it'll be smart. Ayurnatural don't carry it.


 
That's my problem too.  Ayurnatural doesn't carry Fenugreek either.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 19, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> Will someone tell me where I can buy hibiscus powder from? I was going to give Ruchita another try but, don't think it'll be smart. Ayurnatural don't carry it.


 

http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/search/search.php?refine=y&keywords=Hibiscus+Flower+Powder

I've ordered from here several times, and I have always been pleased.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 19, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> That's my problem too. Ayurnatural doesn't carry Fenugreek either.


 


http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/search/search.php?refine=y&keywords=Fenugreek+Seed+Powder


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 19, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/search/search.php?refine=y&keywords=Fenugreek+Seed+Powder


 
Oops I have them saved in my favorites too! Thanks for the reminder .

OM goodness those are good prices too!!


----------



## Coolata (Sep 19, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> Will someone tell me where I can buy hibiscus powder from? I was going to give Ruchita another try but, don't think it'll be smart. Ayurnatural don't carry it.


 

http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/search/search.php?refine=y&keywords=Hibiscus+Flower+Powder


----------



## Ltown (Sep 19, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> Will someone tell me where I can buy hibiscus powder from? I was going to give Ruchita another try but, don't think it'll be smart. Ayurnatural don't carry it.


I got mine from mountainroseherbs


----------



## zenith (Sep 19, 2009)

I used the shikakai bar... co-washed and applied vatika oil.


Q: is the shikakai bar more drying than the powders? Plus the smell of it is sooo strong almost medicated like.


----------



## rben (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome Vie!



vie said:


> hello finally!!!!  im a newbie  I've been lurking for years - partly due to procrastination.  but finally joined when i saw this challenge.  i have been using ayurvedic for at least 2 years and have seen the benefits that come with it.  So i unofficially joined the challenge after my neighbor, a hairdresser, who was only supposed to cut long layers in hair but ending up cutting 5 inches off.


----------



## Imoan (Sep 19, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/search/search.php?refine=y&keywords=Hibiscus+Flower+Powder
> 
> I've ordered from here several times, and I have always been pleased.




Great goggle moggly, They are way cheaper than FNWL wow, I am mad now, hey do they require a certain amount $ on your order? thanks


----------



## Imoan (Sep 19, 2009)

Any recipes for cassia, my mom told me today that she sees a few greys at the front on my hair..aaaaaagh so thinking of doing a cassia treatment,? does it alter the hair texture and is it safe for finer hair, Thanks  help help help


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 19, 2009)

zenith said:


> I used the shikakai bar... co-washed and applied vatika oil.
> 
> 
> Q: is the shikakai bar more drying than the powders? Plus the smell of it is sooo strong almost medicated like.


 

No actually it's more moisturizing than the Shikakai powder.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 19, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Great goggle moggly, They are way cheaper than FNWL wow, I am mad now, hey do they require a certain amount $ on your order? thanks


 


Lol, I know I love them. Aggie put me up on them when I first joined. No they don't require a minimum.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 20, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Any recipes for cassia, my mom told me today that she sees a few greys at the front on my hair..aaaaaagh so thinking of doing a cassia treatment,? does it alter the hair texture and is it safe for finer hair, Thanks help help help


 
Hmmm, I have no experience with cassia Imoan but I have learned that it does leave some color deposit on gray hair, but I don't know how intense it will be though. It is safe for fine hair just as henna is and I have no idea what effect it has on the texture.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Sep 21, 2009)

Forgot to update - did another henna yesterday. Left it on for about 6.5 hours. Grays are a nice red color. Love it! Still using henna every 3 weeks, but thinking about bumping it up to every 2 weeks.


----------



## Kellum (Sep 21, 2009)

I did another henna the other day and love my results. I mixed my henna with hot water (not boiling) and let sit for a few hours (maybe 3 or so). Washed my hair with ORS Creamy Aloe, towel dried. Then I put honey, evoo, and evco in my henna and mixed well. I applied the henna on my damp hair and put on a plastic cap. I sat under the heating cap for about 30 to 40 mins and left it on for an additional 15 mins. I rinsed, cowashed, and DC'd. My hair came out great. It is soft, strong and has a very pretty dark burgundy, auburn color to it.


----------



## Imoan (Sep 21, 2009)

Kellum said:


> I did another henna the other day and love my results. I mixed my henna with hot water (not boiling) and let sit for a few hours (maybe 3 or so). Washed my hair with ORS Creamy Aloe, towel dried. Then I put honey, evoo, and evco in my henna and mixed well. I applied the henna on my damp hair and put on a plastic cap. I sat under the heating cap for about 30 to 40 mins and left it on for an additional 15 mins. I rinsed, cowashed, and DC'd. My hair came out great. It is soft, strong and has a very pretty dark burgundy, auburn color to it.




Hi, what is evco? and what kind of henna do you use? Do you do henna for the conditioning affect,dye or both Thanks


----------



## HERicane10 (Sep 21, 2009)

Did 3.5hr indigo yesterday. 8 days till relaxer...can't wait! Weekly henna has kept my hair nice and strong. Did a DC with Queen Helene + herbal blend(amla, bhringraj, & brahmi) las week; I don't like how much water it makes while under the dryer. May have to try a different conditioner or just do the paste.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Sep 21, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Hi, what is evco? and what kind of henna do you use? Do you do henna for the conditioning affect,dye or both Thanks


 EVCO = extra virgin coconut oil


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Sep 21, 2009)

Kellum said:


> I did another henna the other day and love my results. I mixed my henna with hot water (not boiling) and let sit for a few hours (maybe 3 or so). Washed my hair with ORS Creamy Aloe, towel dried. Then I put honey, evoo, and evco in my henna and mixed well. I applied the henna on my damp hair and put on a plastic cap. I sat under the heating cap for about 30 to 40 mins and left it on for an additional 15 mins. I rinsed, cowashed, and DC'd. My hair came out great. It is soft, strong and has a very pretty dark burgundy, auburn color to it.


 
I think I will let mine sit for a shorter amount of time next time, before I apply it. I haven't added anything to my henna besides the green tea and a little bit of lemon juice. I may add some honey next time as well.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok, ladies...been really busy haven't been on the forum lately, so I thought I will give you an update.

My siggy pic signifies how much Ayurveda conditions the hair and creates healthy hair.  My hair is in its best condition in a long time, if not ever.

I had to get my hair straightened for a party with family. The girl that does my hair loved my hair curly and said that it was not dry...AT ALL!  She asked me what I'm doing, and of course I didn't share the secret  But, I did tell her that I've been conditioning alot and she told me that she could tell.  Once she began to straighten my hair, it was a breeze to do and this is my result.  All the ladies that were there getting their hair done, loved it...as did I!  I did ask her to cut about 1/2 inch off and she told me that I didn't need it  She said that my ends were fantastic and whatever I was doing to keep doing it.  I told her thanks, but cut the 1/2 inch anyway because I want thicker ends.  She did and I'm happy.  

Have a blessed evening, ladies!

N&W


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok, ladies...been really busy haven't been on the forum lately, so I thought I will give you an update.
> 
> My siggy pic signifies how much Ayurveda conditions the hair and creates healthy hair. My hair is in its best condition in a long time, if not ever.
> 
> ...


Your hair looks beautiful!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 21, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Your hair looks beautiful!!!!


Thank you, Cassandra!


----------



## Kellum (Sep 22, 2009)

I did another tea mix also a few days ago. I mixed 2 tsp: Brahmi, Amla, Fenugreek, Hibiscus and 1 tsp: Maka and Shikakai with hot water. I oiled my hair and scalp with Vatika and EVCO, rinsed my hair and then poured the mix on my hair and let it sit on my hair with a plastic cap for an hour to an hour and a half. I then rinsed, and cowashed. I didn't even DC my hair. It was so soft and silky afterwards. I just applied my leave ins, sealed, and PS. My hair loves Ayurveda. 




Imoan said:


> Hi, what is evco? and what kind of henna do you use? Do you do henna for the conditioning affect,dye or both Thanks



EVCO is Extra Virgin Coconut Oil. I use Jamila Body Art Quality Henna. I do henna mostly for conditioning, but don't mind the color either. That's why I don't let the dye fully release ( only for 3 or so hours). I'm scared of looking like a fire cracker. When doing it this way I get the great conditioning properties and my color is beautiful afterwards.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 23, 2009)

I've been doing preoil with amla and vatika, paste and tea rinses with amla,shikaki,brahmi,maka, hibs. 50 weeks into my transitioning and ayurveda has made it easy!


----------



## Aspire (Sep 23, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> You don't have to actually do that, just use moisturizing conds. with no protein. And *only *use Bhrami and Bhringraj, believe me your hair will feel like butter.



Ok.  I tried this and yes.  I definitely felt a difference, not quite butter, but maybe pudding .  Just shows my how much of a protein overload I experienced. 

So in the last week+, I have done a AOHSR Bhrami/maka paste and I have shampooed with my Njoi Ayurveda poo bar. I pre-pooed each time with Ayurvedic butter. I plan to do another Bhrami AOHSR mix later this week.


----------



## Imoan (Sep 23, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Ok.  I tried this and yes.  I definitely felt a difference, not quite butter, but maybe pudding .  Just shows my how much of a protein overload I experienced.
> 
> So in the last week+, I have done a AOHSR Bhrami/maka paste and I have shampooed with my Njoi Ayurveda poo bar. I pre-pooed each time with Ayurvedic butter. I plan to do another Bhrami AOHSR mix later this week.




Oh what is Ayurvedic butter


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Sep 23, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> No actually it's more moisturizing than the Shikakai powder.


 
Where are you guys getting your Shikakai bar from?


----------



## Aspire (Sep 23, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Oh what is Ayurvedic butter



From the Njoi site. . . .

This is soft creamy nourishing and strengthening hair butter.Unrefined shea butter is infused with ayurvedic oils and herbs,like....

::Shikakai:: this is a natural conditioner for the hair, it helps strengthens hair roots and promotes growth.

::Alma:: is known to control hair loss, stimulate hair roots and promote growth, it's even known to control premature greying of hair

::Brahmi:: is benifical for controlling dandruff, it also helps with premature greying, split ends and help strenghtens the hair roots 

Recommended Use...pre-shampoo treatment,sealant for ends, moisturizer.​ http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=30978887

I purchased the 2oz sample size and have been using for about 2.5 weeks.  So far, my hair absolutely LOVES this product.  It is doing wonders for my new growth and keeping it incredibly moisturized.  I use it as a moisturizer for NG and a sealer for relaxed strands.  I am currently about 11.5 weeks post.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Sep 23, 2009)

Kellum said:


> I did another tea mix also a few days ago. I mixed 2 tsp: Brahmi, Amla, Fenugreek, Hibiscus and 1 tsp: Maka and Shikakai with hot water. I oiled my hair and scalp with Vatika and EVCO, rinsed my hair and then poured the mix on my hair and let it sit on my hair with a plastic cap for an hour to an hour and a half. I then rinsed, and cowashed. I didn't even DC my hair. It was so soft and silky afterwards. I just applied my leave ins, sealed, and PS. My hair loves Ayurveda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!

I wish mine was more red. As you can see by my siggy, my hair just gets darker. You can only see the red in the sunlight/natural light. I do like the color on my grays, though. They are red.


----------



## Imoan (Sep 23, 2009)

Aspire said:


> From the Njoi site. . . .
> This is soft creamy nourishing and strengthening hair butter.Unrefined shea butter is infused with ayurvedic oils and herbs,like....
> 
> ::Shikakai:: this is a natural conditioner for the hair, it helps strengthens hair roots and promotes growth.
> ...




dang it sold out on 9/19/09, gosh you guys be finding some nifty places to shop never heard of the above site.. um hum holding out on a sistah..lol


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 23, 2009)

Imoan said:


> dang it sold out on 9/19/09, gosh you guys be finding some nifty places to shop never heard of the above site.. um hum holding out on a sistah..lol


 
Just pm her on etsy.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 23, 2009)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Where are you guys getting your Shikakai bar from?


 

http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/category.php?cid=840796


----------



## Ozma (Sep 23, 2009)

Henna'd yesterday mixed with paprika, brahmi powder and amla powder
dc'd with sitrinillah mixed with cocasta


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay ladies, I got a few gifts today by a couple of the ladies of the use 1 buy 1 challenge and Aspire.

They are:

From our beloved Terri, today I got:

1 16 oz bottle of Jason Natural Jojoba Conditioner
1 16 oz bottle of Jason Natural Biotin Conditioner
1 16 oz bottle of Jason Natural Lavender Conditioner
1 16 oz bottle of Jason Natural Apricot Conditioner
1 16 oz bottle of Jason Natural Sea Kelp Conditioner
1 J/A/S/O/N Jojoba & Lemongrass Color Treated Shampoo
1 J/A/S/O/N Jojoba & Lemongrass Color Treated Conditioner
1 16oz bottle of Beauty Without Cruelty Organic Therapy Conditioner Moisture Plus
1 Alba Botanica Leave-In Conditioner
1 11oz bottle of Aubrey organics Green Tea Clarifying Shampoo
1 Joico K-Pak Style Protect & Shine Serum

From our beloved Lori (Brownie518):

1 33.8oz paul Mitchell Instant Moisture Daily Treatment
1 8oz bottle of Hairveda Vatika frosting


and from Tracey (Aspire) I got:

100 grams of fenugreek seed powder
100 grams of Hibiscus Flower Powder
1 8oz bottle of Eqyss Survivor Super Detangler Shine Leave-On serum
1 10oz bottle of New Nihar Naturals Jasmine Oil.

Thanks a million to all the lovely ladies who blessed me with these wonderful gifts. I love you all.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Okay ladies, I got a few gifts today by a couple of the ladies of the use 1 buy 1 challenge and Aspire.
> 
> ...


 
Wow that nice, is it your Bday or just because you are a sweetie!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Okay ladies, I got a few gifts today by a couple of the ladies of the use 1 buy 1 challenge and Aspire.
> 
> ...


 

Wow that was a blessing! I know you are thrilled. You deserve it.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2009)

ltown said:


> Wow that nice, is it your Bday or just because you are a sweetie!


 

Well let's just say it's not my birthday but it sure feells like it is. Oh by the way, I picked up my steamer today as well so yeah, it really does feel like my B-Day.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Wow that was a blessing! I know you are thrilled. You deserve it.


 
yes it sure was a real big blessing for me and I am very thrilled. Thank you so much FL.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Well let's just say it's not my birthday but it sure feells like it is. Oh by the way, *I picked up my steamer today as well* so yeah, it really does feel like my B-Day.


 

Lol, I know what you'll be doing this weekend.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2009)

It's only been a little over 3 weeks without my beloved ayurveda treatments, but it feels more like 3 months. I still have another 4-5 weeks in these extension braids before take down.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Okay ladies, I got a few gifts today by a couple of the ladies of the use 1 buy 1 challenge and Aspire.
> 
> ...


 


Aggie said:


> Well let's just say it's not my birthday but it sure feells like it is. Oh by the way, I picked up my steamer today as well so yeah, it really does feel like my B-Day.


 
I got the steamer deal do and love it, just don't have a good place to store it. By the way isn't your Bday coming up


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Lol, I know what you'll be doing this weekend.


 
Do you think I will be able to Steam my synthetic extension braids? I know I am tempted to. I don't want the braids to look scruffy too soon, ya know?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Okay ladies, I got a few gifts today by a couple of the ladies of the use 1 buy 1 challenge and Aspire.
> 
> ...


That is soooo sweet!  I'm sure you will enjoy all your gifts...you are a very special person...you deserve all the blessings the Lord has for you!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2009)

ltown said:


> I got the steamer deal do and love it, just don't have a good place to store it. By the way isn't your Bday coming up


 

Yes, you remembered. It is the exact date of your transition in your siggy.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> That is soooo sweet! I'm sure you will enjoy all your gifts...you are a very special person...you deserve all the blessings the Lord has for you!


 
Awwww, thank you Nice & Wavy. That is so kind of you to say so.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Awwww, thank you Nice & Wavy. That is so kind of you to say so.


You are more than welcome, sis


----------



## Ltown (Sep 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Yes, you remembered. It is the exact date of your transition in your siggy.


 
Great even a more special day, see you on the 8 Oct


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2009)

ltown said:


> Great even a more special day, see you on the 8 Oct


 
If the Lord allow me to live long enough to see that day, then yes, I am looking forward to it.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Sep 25, 2009)

I plan to do my weekly conditioner mix. Instead of doing a big batch, I am going to make it as soon as I mix it.


----------



## Imoan (Sep 25, 2009)

ltown said:


> I got the steamer deal do and love it, just don't have a good place to store it. By the way isn't your Bday coming up



What is this steamer you ladies are talking about, also Aggie I am coming over this weekend to play beauty salon, since you have all this new stuff, wait!!! what are you doing w/more stuff I seen your PJ  shop lol


----------



## Ozma (Sep 26, 2009)

I am pre-pooing now with Vatika+Brahmi Amla oil.
I am going to clarify, cowash and dc with Sitrinillah later, then moisturize and seal with CoCasta.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 26, 2009)

I just purchased a sample of the Cocasta oil. I hope I will like it!



mtmorg said:


> I am pre-pooing now with Vatika+Brahmi Amla oil.
> I am going to clarify, cowash and dc with Sitrinillah later, then moisturize and seal with *CoCasta*.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 26, 2009)

washnset said:


> I just purchased a sample of the Cocasta oil. I hope I will like it!


 

I love this oil.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 27, 2009)

Imoan said:


> What is this steamer you ladies are talking about, also Aggie I am coming over this weekend to play beauty salon, since you have all this new stuff, wait!!! what are you doing w/more stuff I seen your PJ shop lol


 
Here is the link
http://salonsrus.com/shopnow//catalog/index.php?cPath=43&osCsid=8e8073cd3b0b6dbfa9e24e1e03a4af1d


----------



## nikki2229 (Sep 27, 2009)

ltown said:


> Here is the link
> http://salonsrus.com/shopnow//catalog/index.php?cPath=43&osCsid=8e8073cd3b0b6dbfa9e24e1e03a4af1d



There is also a $10 coupon from exoticmommie's blog. The coupon code is "exoticmommies."


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 27, 2009)

Just checking in. I pooed with my Shikakai bar last night and dced with AM, Suave, Silicone Mix, and Aphogee 2 min. reconstructor. I sealed with CoCasta Shikakai oil and Almond glaze.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Sep 27, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Well let's just say it's not my birthday but it sure feells like it is. Oh by the way, I picked up my steamer today as well so yeah, it really does feel like my B-Day.



I love my steamer!

Well I have had an interesting week, I tried shikakai powder, that stuff is strong, it even burnt my eyes! Its gritty.....does anybody know if powders that are gritty can graze the hair shaft?????

I have decided that so far I love henna, clay (any will do but rhausaul is very smooth) coconut oil and brahmi and amla. However not sure about the powders as a mask, maybe I need to add something. I don't think I will repurchase, I think I will stick to henna/ cassia and clay. Maybe mix my clays with brahmi or amla, hmmmm.

Also despite my success with Indigo I am not going to reapply, I wear so much black that I think I need some colour in my hair.

Still loving ayurveda, I love natural products.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 27, 2009)

Imoan said:


> What is this steamer you ladies are talking about, also Aggie I am coming over this weekend to play beauty salon, since you have all this new stuff, wait!!! what are you doing w/more stuff I seen your PJ shop lol


 
, This really made me laugh Imoan. Thanks, I needed that girl. 

Yeah my steamer is here and I have yet to set it up. I am and will be wearing my braids until the end of October and I have no idea if it's okay to use it with synthetic extension braids.

 I will try it the day before I am scheduled to take the braids down to see how they will respond to the moist heat. This is only in an effort to use it when I reinstall the braids. A girl's gatta do what a girl's gatta do to get her hair long ad luscious, you know?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 27, 2009)

miss Congeniality said:


> I plan to do my weekly conditioner mix.* Instead of doing a big batch, I am going to make it as soon as I mix it*.


 

This is what I do now. For some reason, my excitement of applying the powders is renewed only when I mix a new batch of powders. So in order  to keep that excitement going, I mix my powders fresh everytime I'm about to apply them to my hair.

I mean I'm like a kid everytime I pull those powders out to mix up and apply to my hair. They make such a  big mess but IDK, I still love it.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm still hanging in here oil hair with vatika,amla and did a tea rinse as wash then tea rinse as final with amla,maka,brahmi.


----------



## Aspire (Sep 27, 2009)

Exhausted me is DCing w/aohsr brahmi mix overnight.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 28, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Exhausted me is DCing w/aohsr brahmi mix overnight.


 

Let me know how you like this, I've never done the powder overnight.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Sep 28, 2009)

I had coconut and amla oil in my hair all day and now I am going to do a tea rinse and put in my DC... I am sooo tired! The life of a college student


----------



## patientlygrowing (Sep 28, 2009)

My length check is in the last pic of my siggie...
almost APL!!!
I think I will try my first Henna tonight.


----------



## Imoan (Sep 28, 2009)

ltown said:


> Here is the link
> http://salonsrus.com/shopnow//catalog/index.php?cPath=43&osCsid=8e8073cd3b0b6dbfa9e24e1e03a4af1d




I c whats going to be on my christmas list, what does it do for the hair?

Checkin, I washed w/3n1 shk bar, then did a all night deep condish w/nature gate hemp,( by the way whoever said you can do a all night deep condish was right on point my hair ate it up Thanksss) then I styled w/my homemade ayurvedic butter(olive butter,amla oil,organic coconut oil few herbs, and green t, vit E. It turned out really nice I will see if I can take a pic of my hair today. 

If anyone would like me to mail them a sample of the butter I can, I made alot one for me,sisters and mom.. Its a blessing to share..


----------



## Aggie (Sep 28, 2009)

Imoan said:


> I c whats going to be on my christmas list, what does it do for the hair?
> 
> Checkin, I washed w/3n1 shk bar, then did a all night deep condish w/nature gate hemp,( by the way whoever said you can do a all night deep condish was right on point my hair ate it up Thanksss) then I styled w/my homemade ayurvedic butter(olive butter,amla oil,organic coconut oil few herbs, and green t, vit E. It turned out really nice I will see if I can take a pic of my hair today.
> 
> If anyone would like me to mail them a sample of the butter I can, I made alot one for me,sisters and mom.. Its a blessing to share..


 

Mmmmm, this butter sounds delish Imoan. Make sure to let us see the pic okay?


----------



## Kellum (Sep 29, 2009)

Checking in: I oiled my hair and scalp with EVCO and Vatika. I'm sitting here right now with my tea mix on my head. It is 1 tsp: Maka, Shakakai, 2 tsp: Amal, Hibiscus, Brahmi, Fenugreek. I am going to leave it on for 30 to 40 mins with my plastic cap, co-wash, and then DC. 

I already know my hair will turn out great. It always does. My hair loves this stuff.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 29, 2009)

Yesterday I dced with AM, Suave, Vo5, Bhringraj, Bhrami, Horsetail, and  Nettle. I sealed with HH leave in, and Afroveda Shikakai and Hibiscus oils. Today I will oil with Hesh Shikakai  and Dabur Amla oils.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh I am over using the powders as a hair mask, I used shikakai and tulsi as a cleansing tea wash and my hair felt great, with noooo bits. Then I used Henna with ACV  and boiled water, this henna was really fresh, I bought it online rather from the indian shop...has got me thinking. Anyhoo I rinsed out the henna and mixed up some fenugreek, rose petals, amla, cocoa butter coconut milk lactic acid for a moisturising dc and steamed. I was disappointed with the results and I smelt of curry hours later, I am not using that stuff again. 

I had to follow up with honey suckle rose (my staple) that fenugreek left little bogies in my hair. 

So I have put all my cleansing powders in one pot, all my henna in another and all my conditioning powders. I am only going to do tea rinses with the powders and I added lemon powder to my henna so I just have to add water, I need some hibiscus powder so I can get my henna more red. I also added my homemade amla oil to my vatika oil (conditioning) and my home made shikakai oil to my shop bought mahabringaraj oil (prepoo cleansing).

That is it really, I have twisted my hair with shea, trying to keep it that way for two weeks as my twa has reached a difficult stage and I need to put it away to protect it.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Sep 29, 2009)

I am still doing my daily scalp massages and coating my ends with Vatika. My hair feels so healthy.


----------



## hurricane (Sep 29, 2009)

Had to re-new my subscription been out for awhile. Sunday henna treatment mixed with shikaki, amla, and brahmi tea. Deep conditioned with wen and steam ( hot towels ).


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 29, 2009)

hurricane said:


> Had to re-new my subscription been out for awhile. Sunday henna treatment mixed with shikaki, amla, and brahmi tea. Deep conditioned with wen and steam ( hot towels ).


 

Welcome back , your hair has really grown.


----------



## Aspire (Sep 30, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Let me know how you like this, I've never done the powder overnight.



Flo,

I think it works great, but it depends on the powder.  The first time I did it with a henna mix and my hair came out so straight you would have thought it was freshly relaxed.  But I was so tired that for the life of me I can not repeat the recipe. erplexed  I get great results with the KT as well.  This time, the results have been slower.  I did not see a big difference the morning I rinsed out, but now 3 days later, still incredibly soft and moisturized.


----------



## Aspire (Sep 30, 2009)

Imoan said:


> I c whats going to be on my christmas list, what does it do for the hair?
> 
> Checkin, I washed w/3n1 shk bar, then did a all night deep condish w/nature gate hemp,( by the way whoever said you can do a all night deep condish was right on point my hair ate it up Thanksss) then I styled w/my *homemade ayurvedic butter*(olive butter,amla oil,organic coconut oil few herbs, and green t, vit E. It turned out really nice I will see if I can take a pic of my hair today.
> 
> If anyone would like me to mail them a sample of the butter I can, I made alot one for me,sisters and mom.. Its a blessing to share..



LOL @ the bolded.  I was telling my husband how much I loved the butter and he asked my how much it cost.  When I told him, you would not believe the cross-eyed look he gave me.  His exact words were "For four ounces?  And how much of your own could you make for that money?"  Stopped me in my tracks.  I made some too , but I really like the scent of Njoi's better.  I need to work on that.


----------



## Imoan (Sep 30, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> I had coconut and amla oil in my hair all day and now I am going to do a tea rinse and put in my DC... I am sooo tired! The life of a college student




I totally agree w/ u on the college student part, butt kicker decided to work on my 2nd degree, what was I thinking..


----------



## Imoan (Sep 30, 2009)

Aspire said:


> LOL @ the bolded.  I was telling my husband how much I loved the butter and he asked my how much it cost.  When I told him, you would not believe the cross-eyed look he gave me.  His exact words were "For four ounces?  And how much of your own could you make for that money?"  Stopped me in my tracks.  I made some too , but I really like the scent of Njoi's better.  I need to work on that.




[email protected], I seen on nappurality where alot of ppl make their own butters so I gave it ago,  I do plan trying Njoi's (one day when I can swallow the cost)  2oz @7.50 plus $5.00 for shipping..


----------



## Kellum (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm making a tea right now to spritz my braids daily since I'm wigging it. My tea consists of: Brahmi, Amla, Fengureek, Hibiscus, Honeyquat, SAA, Hydrolyzed Protein and Oats, Castor, Avocado and Vatika oil. 

I'll let you all know how it turns out.

ETA: I made my tea for spritzing. It came out nice and smells wonderful. I added some Rosemary, Sweet Almond, Grapeseed, and Jojoba Oils to it. I'm storing in the refrigerator.


----------



## cherepikr (Sep 30, 2009)

Kellum said:


> I'm making a tea right now to spritz my braids daily since I'm wigging it. My tea consists of: Brahmi, Amla, Fengureek, Hibiscus, Honeyquat, SAA, Hydrolyzed Protein and Oats, Castor, Avocado and Vatika oil.
> 
> I'll let you all know how it turns out.
> 
> ETA: I made my tea for spritzing. It came out nice and smells wonderful. I added some Rosemary, Sweet Almond, Grapeseed, and Jojoba Oils to it. I'm storing in the refrigerator.




Your tea sounds yummy!!
I have been experimenting with ayurvedic spritzes and I love the results.


----------



## Kellum (Sep 30, 2009)

^^^ It is yummy. I love the tea spritzes too. When I take down my braids my hair always feels soft, and strong from using them.


----------



## Ozma (Oct 1, 2009)

It's dc day, even though I'm home sick.
Using Sitrinillah, Vatika oil and Mane 'n Tail cond.


----------



## Kellum (Oct 1, 2009)

OMG, I went to use my tea/spritz and the oil was congealed. I totally forgot about that when I put in the refrigerator. The first spritzes I made didn't have oil in them so I could just put them in the fridge. I had to heat it a little in the microwave. I won't be storing it in the refrigerator anymore. It has SAA in it which has a preservative as well as Rosemary oil. I believe it will be fine left out.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Oct 1, 2009)

My husband told me that my hair smells of curry! Trying to stick to my challenge ladies but I don't want to smell bad, any tips for getting rid of the smell, I have added EO's anything else I can do?


----------



## cherepikr (Oct 1, 2009)

Kellum said:


> OMG, I went to use my tea/spritz and the oil was congealed. I totally forgot about that when I put in the refrigerator. The first spritzes I made didn't have oil in them so I could just put them in the fridge. I had to heat it a little in the microwave. I won't be storing it in the refrigerator anymore. It has SAA in it which has a preservative as well as Rosemary oil. I believe it will be fine left out.



I never have stored mine in the fridge, and I have never had a problem.


----------



## Aspire (Oct 2, 2009)

hairopia said:


> My husband told me that my hair smells of curry! Trying to stick to my challenge ladies but I don't want to smell bad, any tips for getting rid of the smell, I have added EO's anything else I can do?



I found that if I use a thick conditioner with my powders the scent is reduced.  Either that, or DH and I have gotten used to it.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Oct 2, 2009)

I haven't been doing my tea rinse like I wanted to. I think I might do it as a pre-treatment before I do my weekly deep cond.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2009)

hairopia said:


> My husband told me that my hair smells of curry! Trying to stick to my challenge ladies but I don't want to smell bad, any tips for getting rid of the smell, I have added EO's anything else I can do?


 
DO you use fenugreek powder? It smells like curry. I had the same problem when I used to wear it in my hair spritzes. I just stopped making the spritzes with fenugreek in them. I only use it in my wash-out teas/rinses/pastes and henna treatments now.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Oct 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> DO you use fenugreek powder? It smells like curry. I had the same problem when I used to wear it in my hair spritzes. I just stopped making the spritzes with fenugreek in them. I only use it in my wash-out teas/rinses/pastes and henna treatments now.



Yes I did, I know it has slip but I did not love it, and the smell, thank you I will try it without.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 3, 2009)

hairopia said:


> Yes I did, I know it has slip but I did not love it, and the smell, thank you I will try it without.


 
I thought it was the fenugreek powder.


----------



## Imoan (Oct 4, 2009)

Did Karishma Henna w/honey,green-T,egg, left it on for 45min, co wash w/coconut suave, deep condish w/AHSR,honey,hibiscus,fenu for 30min rinsed and twist w/avocado butter and coconut oil....


----------



## Galadriel (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I've just been co-washing w/ Ayurvedic conditioners and using coconut oil. I want to do more, but I've been sick for 2 wks 
Once I bounce back I'll be babying my hair the Ayurvedic way


----------



## Kellum (Oct 5, 2009)

I still doing my weekly regimen of: oiling hair/scalp with EVCO and Vatika oil. Making my mix of 2 tsp:Amla, Fenugreek, Hibiscus, Brahmi, and 1 tsp: Maka, Shikakai. I left it on my hair for about 30 mins with a plastic cap, rinsed and co-washed, DC'd, etc..

Since wigging it again I spritz my braids daily and seal.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Oct 5, 2009)

I have experimented with ayurvedic tea rinses, my favorite so far is shikakai and tulsi about 1/2 tbsp of each and a tbsp honey, leave to steep in a liter of water overnight. I then pre oil my hair with coconut oil mixed with mahabringaraj oil or vatika oil.  Then in the morning I put a pair of tights over my head and pour the mixture over my twists. This hydrates and maintains my style, I have sealed in the moisture with whipped shea butter which is mixed with coconut oil, vit b5 and honey moisturiser (similar to veg glycerin).


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 5, 2009)

Checking in ladies....I have now started to wash/dc my hair once a week due to the cooler weather. Weekly, I pre-poo with a protein conditioner, cleanse with an ayurveda conditioner mix, and cw with a cheapie co to get all the mix out. Every other day, I oil my scalp, moisturizer and seal my hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 5, 2009)

Still tea rinsing 2-3x/wk.  I don't think I will ever do a paste, I just hate the mess.  Doing cassia every 2 months will be enough of a mess for me.


----------



## Aspire (Oct 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Still tea rinsing 2-3x/wk.  I don't think I will ever do a paste, I just hate the mess.  Doing cassia every 2 months will be enough of a mess for me.




I think I may try these more seriously.  I only did the tea with braids.  

Do you leave the teas in with no rinsing? Do you still use a leave-in or just seal after?  How is your NG holding up with your transition?


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 6, 2009)

Aspire said:


> I think I may try these more seriously. I only did the tea with braids.
> 
> Do you leave the teas in with no rinsing? Do you still use a leave-in or just seal after? How is your NG holding up with your transition?


 
I rinse out then follow up with a cowash.  I still use a leave in.  My NG is doing great.  Very manageable.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 6, 2009)

Checking in, still rotating tea rinses, cond. pastes, poo bar and oiling.


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 6, 2009)

*LADIES!!! WE ARE HALF WAY THERE!  

So tell me:
1)Are you still in love with Ayurveda or just plain annoyed?
2)Your favorite two products? (Yes ONLY two)
3)Absolute Favorite mix so far(Paste, tea, oil, etc.)
4)Are you going to change anything for the second half of the challenge or is everything copacetic?
*


----------



## Ltown (Oct 6, 2009)

I oil with vatika, then tea rinse finally getting tired of the messy paste, wash hair with shikaki, dc, tea rinse, cantu leave in. 

My spritz smells bad even with ESO do any of you think I using too much ayurveda? I'm using amla/brahmi/maka, peppermint, rosemary, vatika oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 6, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> *So tell me:*
> *1)Are you still in love with Ayurveda or just plain annoyed?*
> *2)Your favorite two products? (Yes ONLY two)*
> *3)Absolute Favorite mix so far(Paste, tea, oil, etc.)*
> *4)Are you going to change anything for the second half of the challenge or is everything copacetic?*


 
1.  Still loving it.  Tea rinsing is really easy.
2.  Vatika frosting and fenugreek powder
3   fenugreeek & kalpi tone mix
4.  I will alternate the cleansing mix with shikakai bar and other poos.  So some weeks I will do ayurveda 2 times a week.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 6, 2009)

This has been a challenge for me because I'm transitioning and was experimenting with two textures. 

1. I like ayurveda but I'm getting annoyed with the mixing  powder probably because I have been doing the paste.  
2. Favorite: Afroveda shikaki oil, vatika oil
3. Favorite mix: Tea
4. I decided today to change and jump on the tea. So I'll be copying some of your regimens. thanks in advance for sharing!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 6, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> *LADIES!!! WE ARE HALF WAY THERE! *
> 
> *So tell me:*
> *1)Are you still in love with Ayurveda or just plain annoyed?*
> ...


 
*1. Still in love!!*

*2.* *Right now my Shikakai poo bar and Afroveda Shikakai growth elixir.*

*3.Double tea rinse: First with Kalpi Tone, Shikakai, & Amla*
*Second with Fenugreek, Bhrami, Bhringraj,& Hibiscus. Sometimes I also add Horsetail & Nettle.*
*
4.Nope, not changing a thing. My hair is loving my current reggie.

*


----------



## cherepikr (Oct 6, 2009)

1)  Still in love.
2)  Vatika Oil and Fenugreek
3)  Spritz made with Fenugreek tea base.  I switch up the other powders that I combine with the fenugreek, aloe, and grapeseed oil.
4)  Will not be changing anything.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Oct 6, 2009)

LADIES!!! WE ARE HALF WAY THERE!  epper:ep per:

So tell me:
1)Are you still in love with Ayurveda or just plain annoyed? I am definately still loving it.
2)Your favorite two products? (Yes ONLY two) Shikakai poo bar and vatika oil
3)Absolute Favorite mix so
far(Paste, tea, oil, etc.)  Combination of henna, shikakai, neem, amla, and honey
4)Are you going to change anything for the second half of the challenge or is everything copacetic. I will try to do tea rinse on Wed. and pastes on Fri.


----------



## Kellum (Oct 6, 2009)

*1)Are you still in love with Ayurveda or just plain annoyed? *Still loving it. 
*2)Your favorite two products? (Yes ONLY two):* Wow, only two that's really hard. I guess my two favorites are Hibiscus and Fenugreek powders. 
*3)Absolute Favorite mix so far(Paste, tea, oil, etc.)*: My favorite mix is: 2 tsp: Amla, Brahmi, Fenugreek, Hibiscus, and 1 tps: Shikakai and Maka. I just call mine a mix because I don't strain mine. It is not a messy as a paste. I just mix it all up. Add water, let it sit, and then pour it on my head. It rinses very easily. That's how I have always done it and it works just fine. 
*4)Are you going to change anything for the second half of the challenge or is everything copacetic:* Everything is going fine so I won't change anything.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Oct 7, 2009)

ltown said:


> I oil with vatika, then tea rinse finally getting tired of the messy paste, wash hair with shikaki, dc, tea rinse, cantu leave in.
> 
> My spritz smells bad even with ESO do any of you think I using too much ayurveda? I'm using amla/brahmi/maka, peppermint, rosemary, vatika oil.



I thought it was just me but I am not  liking the smell, especially as it builds up, I think leaving out the scented oils will help.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Oct 7, 2009)

1)Are you still in love with Ayurveda or just plain annoyed? I like it a lot as I can avoid sulfates and cleanse regularly.
2)Your favorite two products? (Yes ONLY two)Shikakai, henna
3)Absolute Favorite mix so far(Paste, tea, oil, etc.) shikakai and tulsi tea to cleanse. I do not like the oils as it causes build up.
4)Are you going to change anything for the second half of the challenge or is everything copacetic? ummmm leave out mahabringaraj oil and stop doing pastes, my hair loves tea, I am also waiting for my shipment of hibiscus flowers!


----------



## Ltown (Oct 7, 2009)

hairopia said:


> I thought it was just me but I am not liking the smell, especially as it builds up, I think leaving out the scented oils will help.


I thought the eo was a preservative for the ayurveda maybe Aggie will chime in she makes some for her extensions/braids.


----------



## Ozma (Oct 7, 2009)

Still loving Ayurveda!

Favorites: Shikakai bars and CoCasta

Best mix: Jamila henna (foil pack)/paprika/neem/brahmi/shikakai (it's on my hair as I'm typing this)

My only change is that I do a full henna 2x/month instead of weekly


----------



## Ltown (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey Ladies today is Aggie Birthday. link to off topics


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=407404


----------



## Melissa-jane (Oct 8, 2009)

ltown said:


> I thought the eo was a preservative for the ayurveda maybe Aggie will chime in she makes some for her extensions/braids.



Oh no  I mean the vatika oil and the mahabringaraj oil, not the essential oils.


----------



## simcha (Oct 8, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> *LADIES!!! WE ARE HALF WAY THERE!
> 
> 
> So tell me:
> ...



1)Are you still in love with Ayurveda or just plain annoyed? Yes, I'm still in love with it. As a result of Ayurveda I've completely stopped using direct heat (except for my bangs when I go out) and don't like the way my hair feels when I use regular shampoo. (had to wash my hair once and didn't have time to mix up the tea)
2)Your favorite two products? (Yes ONLY two) To wash, it would be amla and bhringeraj
3)Absolute Favorite mix so far(Paste, tea, oil, etc.) Tea wash - Amla and Bhringeraj. Moisturizer - Shea mix with rose water and Argan oil. Seal and pre-relaxer touch-up - Argan oil. Clarify (once a week) - Apple Cider Vinegar. Once every two months (after relaxer) - Karishma Henna
4)Are you going to change anything for the second half of the challenge or is everything copacetic? I've figured out how to rinse the tea rinse out more thoroughly, so I'll be skipping the cw after I shampoo (Amla, Bhringeraj) and just deep condition (either in the shower or with heat). I can't find a good cheapie conditioner that I like and the Mixed Chicks is a little pricey to use as a cw.

I'm also planning on trying Indigo.  I prefer my hair to be really dark.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2009)

ltown said:


> Hey Ladies today is Aggie Birthday. link to off topics
> 
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=407404


 

Thanks again honey. I should be wishing you happy anniversary today too. Isn't it your first relaxer anniversary year? 

Happy Anniversary to you in reaching one year since your last relaxer. I can't wait to get to 1 year too. It's a struggle but I know that the rewards are great.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2009)

hairopia said:


> Oh no  I mean the vatika oil and the mahabringaraj oil, not the essential oils.


 
Yes Vatika Oil does make the rinses smell a little off. In fact, Vatika Oil spoils fairly quickly and I that's the reason why I don't order it anymore. 

You'd have to use it up straight on the scalp or as a sealant but when mixed with other oils/powders, for some reason I could never get used to the combined scent - it actually made me want to gag. 

Everything is fine though when I don't add it to anything and simply use it straight.

Bhringraj Oil did mix well with anything I added it to and the scent was fine - no appalling odors with my mixes. I always kept my rinses in the fridge for them to last longer and in the end, I made less tea rinses - just enough to last only a week at a time.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2009)

mtmorg said:


> Still loving Ayurveda!
> 
> Favorites: Shikakai bars and CoCasta
> 
> ...


 
I noticed that this henna regimen works better for me as well. Weekly hennas was a little too much manipulation for my fine tresses.

I need to order some more indigo as I would need enouh to last me at least a year at a time because of my gray hairs coming in so quickly. I think my hair could possibly be growing a little faster or something I'm using is stripping away my color.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> *LADIES!!! WE ARE HALF WAY THERE! *
> 
> *So tell me:*
> 
> ...


 
*I think I will be making a very tiny change to my ayurveda regimen. I was only using indigo once every 3-4 henna applications, but now I need to do one with every henna treatment to combat and calm my ferocious gray hairs.*


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2009)

ltown said:


> This has been a challenge for me because I'm transitioning and was experimenting with two textures.
> 
> 1. I like ayurveda but I'm getting annoyed with the mixing powder probably because I have been doing the paste.
> 2. Favorite: Afroveda shikaki oil, vatika oil
> ...


 

The bolded is a good idea when going deep into a long relaxer stretch or transition I am finding myself. This way, I don't have to be concerned about bits and pieces of the powders, if any, being caught all through my new growth hairs.

I do still love my ayurveda cowashes (the powders mixed with conditioner and oils).


----------



## Aspire (Oct 8, 2009)

1)Are you still in love with Ayurveda or just plain annoyed?  *Annoyingly in Love? Lovingly Annoyed?  Love the results - Annoyed with the time for the process.  *

2)Your favorite two products? (Yes ONLY two)  *Amla and Cassia*

3)Absolute Favorite mix so far(Paste, tea, oil, etc.) *KT and Amla paste.*

4)Are you going to change anything for the second half of the challenge or is everything copacetic?  *I think I am going to try the teas - need to simplify my life.  Also, I plan to do some modifications for the winter like adding more oil rinses and such.*


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> *I think I will be making a very tiny change to my ayurveda regimen. I was only using indigo once every 3-4 henna applications, but now I need to do one with every henna treatment to combat and calm my ferocious gray hairs.*


 

Happy B-day Aggie!! Hey have you ever tried an Indigo gloss in between Henna treatments to kick up the color? Shouldn't it work if it's on pre hennaed hair?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Happy B-day Aggie!! Hey have you ever tried an* Indigo gloss in between Henna treatments* to kick up the color? *Shouldn't it work if it's on pre hennaed hair*?


 
Thank you for the birthday wishes FL. About the bolded, you are right, but I wasn't using the indigo often at all, now I have to. Oh why do we have to have gray hair as we age?  

~sigh~


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes FL. About the bolded, you are right, but I wasn't using the indigo often at all, now I have to. Oh why do we have to have gray hair as we age?
> 
> ~sigh~


 

Have your ever tried to make an Indigo gloss? I would be curious to see the results. I know it's supposed to be mixed with water, but I would like to try it in my cond. pastes.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Oct 8, 2009)

Even though I am not in this challenge, I am going back to this. I started back up with Ayurvedics the beginning of September. I was looking at old pictures of my hair and noticed when I got lazy (from doing ayurvedic treatments) and picked up wet bunning my ends started looking nasty. Now that I am doing the treatments again, it is already changing for the better. After I did that 4 month challenge I should have went straight to this.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Have your ever tried to make an Indigo gloss? I would be curious to see the results. I know it's supposed to be mixed with water, but I would like to try it in my cond. pastes.


 

To my knowledge about indigo, it does not cooperate well when mixed with anything else other than water and salt. It loses it's efficacy when mixed with anything else. I hate to waste it to find out as it is not cheap for me. 

Also, once it is mixed, it must be used immediately. It doesn't last like henna and not even as long as the other powders, which we know is not very long at all. I learned that it cannot be refridgerated to use later either - it won't leave a color deposit.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> To my knowledge about indigo, it does not cooperate well when mixed with anything else other than water and salt. It loses it's efficacy when mixed with anything else. I hate to waste it to find out as it is not cheap for me.
> 
> Also, once it is mixed, it must be used immediately. It doesn't last like henna and not even as long as the other powders, which we know is not very long at all. I learned that it cannot be refridgerated to use later either - it won't leave a color deposit.


 

Yeah I know about it not wanting to cooperate, I just wanted to experiment. I would be using it immediately.


----------



## Lita (Oct 8, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Aggie







Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2009)

Lita said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Aggie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Sweetie and for your PM too.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Oct 8, 2009)

simcha said:


> 1)Are you still in love with Ayurveda or just plain annoyed? Yes, I'm still in love with it. As a result of Ayurveda I've completely stopped using direct heat (except for my bangs when I go out) and don't like the way my hair feels when I use regular shampoo. (had to wash my hair once and didn't have time to mix up the tea)
> 2)Your favorite two products? (Yes ONLY two) To wash, it would be amla and bhringeraj
> 3)Absolute Favorite mix so far(Paste, tea, oil, etc.) Tea wash - Amla and Bhringeraj. Moisturizer - Shea mix with rose water and Argan oil. Seal and pre-relaxer touch-up - Argan oil. Clarify (once a week) - Apple Cider Vinegar. Once every two months (after relaxer) - Karishma Henna
> 4)Are you going to change anything for the second half of the challenge or is everything copacetic? I've figured out how to rinse the tea rinse out more thoroughly, so I'll be skipping the cw after I shampoo (Amla, Bhringeraj) and just deep condition (either in the shower or with heat). I can't find a good cheapie conditioner that I like and the Mixed Chicks is a little pricey to use as a cw.
> ...



oh that sounds yummy


----------



## Melissa-jane (Oct 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Yes Vatika Oil does make the rinses smell a little off. In fact, Vatika Oil spoils fairly quickly and I that's the reason why I don't order it anymore.
> 
> You'd have to use it up straight on the scalp or as a sealant but when mixed with other oils/powders, for some reason I could never get used to the combined scent - it actually made me want to gag.
> 
> ...



Thank you Aggie.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 8, 2009)

I am still in but keeping things very simple. I just had a bag of maka so I just did tea rinses with that every week. I just ran out last night. I aplly the oil (Amla) during the day and bun my hair, then tea rinse and night and co-wash. On Sundays I DC. 

I am going back home in two weeks so I will pick up some more powders to use up (I have tons at home)


----------



## quasimodi (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi, ladies!

I'm not in on this challenge either, but I've learned so much from reading through this and other ayurveda threads.  

I did my very first henna last night!  


Thus far I am quite pleased with the experience.

I made a mixture of karishma henna, suave tropical coconut, grapeseed oil, amla and hibiscus powder (1 tbls.), water and honey.

I let the mix sit for 45-50 mins. (I'm only using henna for strengthening; not for color )  Then I washed my hair w/ aphogee for damaged hair.

I spread the henna on my clean, damp hair.  It was a lot less messy than I thought it would be.   Then I put on a plastic cap and left it on for 50 minutes.  

I rinsed it out w/ water and then with several rinses of V05 champagne kiss.  I basically used the whole bottle.  

After that I followed up with a dc of lustrasilk shea, honey, extra virgin olive under a heating cap.  All this time, I had been steeping a tea of hibiscus powder, fenugreek, rosemary, and nettle.  I used this as a final rinse.  My hair felt silky smooth and...dare I say it?...strong!  I barely lost any hair during the rinsing

Then I applied Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment, moisturized w/ Burdock Root Butter cream, sealed with vatika oil and twisted.  My hair felt   GGGGRRRRREEAAT!! (where's Tony the Tiger when you need him?)

The funny thing is, my hair kinda looked and felt thicker.  Am I imaging things???

I'm going to henna again on Sunday...and will do so once a week until I feel my hair is strong enough to space out the treatments.  I consulted with Aggie and Flowinlocks, my go-to ayurvedic experts, and I think I've done everything possible to avoid actually dying my hair through the process.  But, if I think I see a color change, which I didn't when I did a strand test, I can always switch to cassia.

But, for now.  So far, so good.  

Viva la henna!!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 9, 2009)

quasimodi said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> I'm not in on this challenge either, but I've learned so much from reading through this and other ayurveda threads.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the world of ayurveda quasi.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 10, 2009)

Checking in for today ladies....pre-pooed with mild protein conditioner for 2.5 hrs., used ayurvedic cleansing conditioner, and did a quick cw/acv rinse while in the shower.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 10, 2009)

Oops--wrong thread.


----------



## Imoan (Oct 10, 2009)

Seems like my hair responds to a few of the powders negatively, thats shikakai, Aritha, Henna,( I dont mix all three at once, and if I use shikakia I dont use Aritha)  however if I use the shikakia soap bar my hair likes it, I could be making the paste to thick, I dont know.  now my hair lovesssss Hib, KT ,KK, Maka, Feng....


----------



## Ltown (Oct 11, 2009)

I switch to tea rinses for my wash, so much easier and better!


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 11, 2009)

ltown said:


> I switch to tea rinses for my wash, so much easier and better!


 
Good for you ltown! My old tub can not handle pastes.  It is still recovering from cassia last month .


----------



## Ltown (Oct 11, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Good for you ltown! My old tub can not handle pastes. It is still recovering from cassia last month .


 
Shay I remember you having that problem and because of that I used the kitchen sink when I did my paste and the good shower filter for the dc conditioner. I don't know why I waited so long heck it will be a year.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 11, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Good for you ltown! My old tub can not handle pastes. It is still recovering from cassia last month .


 
You know Shay, whenever I experience this, I grab my tub plunger and start plunging right away. I have been doing this for a while and even after every relaxer to prevent it from getting all stopped up. It actually works.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 11, 2009)

I ain't lyin' I really miss applying my ayurveda concoctions to my hair. I have 2-3 more weeks to go with these braids before removal. I will take 2 weeks to treat my hair before re-installing them. 

I can't wait to get back on the ayurveda train.


----------



## Galadriel (Oct 11, 2009)

Checking in...

I've been doing overnight baggies w/ henna-infused conditioner, using an Amla hair butter, and vatika oil. My hair is super thick, and I love it.

Btw, happy b-day Aggie, and the braids look gorgeous!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 11, 2009)

Imoan said:


> Seems like my hair responds to a few of the powders negatively, thats shikakai, Aritha, Henna,( I don't mix all three at once, and if I use shikakia I don't use Aritha) however if I use the shikakia soap bar my hair likes it, I could be making the paste to thick, I don't know. now my hair lovesssss Hib, KT ,KK, Maka, Feng....


 



I'm the same way when it comes to Shikakai if used in a paste. Even with other powders and cond. mixed in. I can only handle it on my hair for about 10 mins. Even when mixed with cond. it's still too gritty for my liking, and hard too rinse out. My hair hates Aritha in any form. Now as for Shikakai in the poo bar or as a tea! I think I have finally mastered a way of using this herb to make my hair thrive. For the past month or so I have been experimenting with a double tea rinse. The first one consists of Shikakai, Amla, and Kalpi tone, although sometimes I leave out the KT. I always use twice the amount of the other powders than I would the Shikakai. I steep it in a small sauce pan with the herbs in a strainer. I let this sit for about 1/2 hour. Then I pour it in a gallon pitcher and fill it up with cool water. After I rinse with this over and over I let it sit on my hair for about 5 min. then rinse it out. During the 5 mins. I quickly rinse out my strainer and pot, put on some fresh water for tea #2 and add Hibiscus, Fenugreek, Bhrami, and Bhringraj. If it's daytime I'll add the Horsetail and Nettle. If I'm adding Horsetail, I'll add double the amount. I don't boil the tea, once again I steep it, dilute it, and rinse it through my hair. I DON'T RINSE THIS ONE OUT. I gently wring out the hair and apply AM and Suave Humectant. (this technique doesn't work as well for me when I apply a protein cond. after tea rinsing.) I save those for when I make the pastes. I cover my hair with a plastic cap and let it marinate for about 2 hours with all these conditioning, moisturizing herbs and when I finally rinse.... It's a silkiness that's undeniable. Plus it feels clean and strong. I have been doing this once a week in rotation with the poo bar, and cond. paste. Imoan, make sure you have enough oil in your hair also. When I do the tea rinses my hair is coated in oil from a few days prior, plus I prepoo with more oil that day. Believe me the Shikakai will pull it off your hair , but if I don't go heavy enough on the oils.  Lol be careful because Shikakai and Aritha, especially Aritha will strip your hair down to the cortex.Have fun but be careful with these two.


ETA: The silkiness I get from this lasts even when the hair dries, even before I apply any product or oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hhmm I may have to try that double tea rinsing.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 11, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Hhmm I may have to try that double tea rinsing.


 

I love it, this is the way I'll do it from now on. I must get some of those tea bags. I love the idea of having them premade.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 11, 2009)

Galadriel said:


> Checking in...
> 
> I've been doing overnight baggies w/ henna-infused conditioner, using an Amla hair butter, and vatika oil. My hair is super thick, and I love it.
> 
> Btw, happy b-day Aggie, and the braids look gorgeous!


 
Thanks for the B-Day wishes Galadriel. I sure do appreciate it.


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 11, 2009)

Just started posting more on the board, so here's my official Ayurveda check-in. I'm applying Bhringraj oil to my scalp and massaging nightly.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 12, 2009)

Worked my oils all week...now going to the salon for a wash and treatment in other words....I'M GOING TO GET MY HAIR DID!

Be back with pics.....

I just love Ayurveda!


----------



## simcha (Oct 12, 2009)

hairopia said:


> oh that sounds yummy



Oh it is.  I also use it on my skin.


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 12, 2009)

Just checking in to say nice going ladies! I can't wait to see update pics at the end of the challenge


----------



## Aggie (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Worked my oils all week...now going to the salon for a wash and treatment in other words....I'M GOING TO GET MY HAIR DID!
> 
> Be back with pics.....
> 
> I just love Ayurveda!


 

Oooh I can't wait to see them Nice & Wavy.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Oct 12, 2009)

Just did another henna treatment on Saturday afternoon. I only left it on for 5.5 hours this time. I meant to add hibiscus powder, but I forgot. Will have to try it like that next time. Still adding Vatika Frosting to my DC. I am just about out of DC and debating on if I will order more Sitrinillah. I know they are behind on orders right now, so I may have to try something else.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Oooh I can't wait to see them Nice & Wavy.


I'm sorry to disappoint everyone, but I decided NOT to get my hair straightened today.  I dunno....I got to the salon, sat in the car for about 10 minutes and then left.  I was all excited this morning, but I think I've had enough of heat for awhile.  My hair is healthy, strong and getting long and I want it to stay that way.

I think it was the Lord who stopped me....I may never know why and that's ok!

Next time....


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 12, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Just did another henna treatment on Saturday afternoon. I only left it on for 5.5 hours this time. I meant to add hibiscus powder, but I forgot. Will have to try it like that next time. Still adding Vatika Frosting to my DC. I am just about out of DC and debating on if I will order more Sitrinillah. I know they are behind on orders right now, so I may have to try something else.


 
They shut down the store for 1-2 weeks last time I checked the site.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm sorry to disappoint everyone, but I decided NOT to get my hair straightened today. I dunno....I got to the salon, sat in the car for about 10 minutes and then left. I was all excited this morning, but I think I've had enough of heat for awhile. My hair is healthy, strong and getting long and I want it to stay that way.
> 
> I think it was the Lord who stopped me....I may never know why and that's ok!
> 
> Next time....


 
Awwww! Okay honey. I can wait.


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 14, 2009)

Today I am doing a tea of shikakai, amla and bhringraj powders.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 14, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Hhmm I may have to try that double tea rinsing.


 
Yes, I am quoting myself.  I did the double tea rinsing on Monday.  Me & my hair loved it .  HIH syndrome all day.  This is a keeper.  Thanks Flowinlocks!!!


----------



## Melissa-jane (Oct 15, 2009)

May do a shikakai and tulsi tea today.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 15, 2009)

I did a co wash tea rinse and conditioning tea rinse!


----------



## Aspire (Oct 15, 2009)

Prepoo w/Amla and JBCO overnight.  Poo today w/Ayurveda Bar.  DC with ORS


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 15, 2009)

I am going to have to try the tea rinsing b/c the powders have become a little too much for me. I just can never seem to get all of the grit out and it just seems like I am rinsing/manipulating my hair forever in the shower. I am going to search the thread for how to do make/do a tea rinse later this afternoon.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Yes, I am quoting myself. I did the double tea rinsing on Monday. Me & my hair loved it . *HIH syndrome all day*. This is a keeper. Thanks Flowinlocks!!!


 


I know right?? I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 15, 2009)

ltown said:


> I did a co wash tea rinse and conditioning tea rinse!


 

How did it turn out?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 15, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> For the past month or so I have been experimenting with a double tea rinse. The first one consists of Shikakai, Amla, and Kalpi tone, although sometimes I leave out the KT. I always use twice the amount of the other powders than I would the Shikakai.
> 
> *I steep it in a small sauce pan with the herbs in a strainer.* I let this sit for about 1/2 hour. Then I pour it in a gallon pitcher and fill it up with cool water. After I rinse with this over and over I let it sit on my hair for about 5 min. then rinse it out. During the 5 mins.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry I had to separate this into paragraphs so I can understand it better. All the letters just seem to come together when the paragraphs are too long for me. I might be getting on in years afterall, lol. 

I wanted to thank you for sharing your experience with this process. It seems like something that would work very well for me. I can't wait to try it myself. 

I like how you did a strengthening tea rinse then followed it up with a moisturizing tea rinse. *Simply GENIUS!* Depending on well this works for me,  this may be the way I will do my kalpi tone rinses as well. 

I will probably oil prepoo the evening before and the following morning, do 5 minutes of the warm/hot water rinse, followed by the double tea rinse.

Thanks again girlie!


----------



## Ltown (Oct 15, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> How did it turn out?


 
Flowin, it was great Now why have I've been idiot all this time doing paste making a mess out of t-shirts, dripping all love the place I assume it was stronger but it actually got me discourage on ayurveda because I got tired of the mixings. 

Even after you gave me your technique  I mean it has been great for me with my transition but I was ready to give up.  NO way tea rinses is the bomb and I step up and have jug marked for cleaner and one marked for conditioner. I think it's good for 3 weeks but reading your responses I'm only making enough for two washes/conditions a week so it can be fresh.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 15, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Sorry I had to separate this into paragraphs so I can understand it better. All the letters just seem to come together when the paragraphs are too long for me. I might be getting on in years afterall, lol.
> 
> I wanted to thank you for sharing your experience with this process. It seems like something that would work very well for me. I can't wait to try it myself.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Aggie, be sure to let me know how it turned out. I don't rinse out the oil before the tea. I want that barrier to protect my hair from the Shikakai. When I do this my hair is loaded with oil and Cantu Shea and it still comes out clean.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 15, 2009)

ltown said:


> Flowin, it was great Now why have I've been idiot all this time doing paste making a mess out of t-shirts, dripping all love the place I assume it was stronger but it actually got me discourage on ayurveda because I got tired of the mixings.
> 
> Even after you gave me your technique I mean it has been great for me with my transition but I was ready to give up. NO way tea rinses is the bomb and I step up and have jug marked for cleaner and one marked for conditioner. I think it's good for 3 weeks but reading your responses I'm only making enough for two washes/conditions a week so it can be fresh.


 

I'm glad you found something that worked so you didn't have to give it up.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 16, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Thanks Aggie, be sure to let me know how it turned out. I don't rinse out the oil before the tea. I want that barrier to protect my hair from the Shikakai. When I do this my hair is loaded with oil and Cantu Shea and it still comes out clean.


 
Thanks hun. Cantu Shea huh? I think I have some of that I can use to prepoo with. I haven't been using it much, now I have great reason to.


----------



## Stella B. (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm sorry to disappoint everyone, but I decided NOT to get my hair straightened today.  I dunno....I got to the salon, sat in the car for about 10 minutes and then left.  I was all excited this morning, but I think I've had enough of heat for awhile.  My hair is healthy, strong and getting long and I want it to stay that way.
> 
> I think it was the Lord who stopped me....I may never know why and that's ok!
> 
> Next time....



Good for you girlie! You followed your heart, and your hair spoke to you. Guess you really didn't need the salon today, after all. As long as you felt OK after you made the decision, then its alright. Next time you'll be ready.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Oct 18, 2009)

Its all about the henna and hibiscus tonight.


----------



## hurricane (Oct 18, 2009)

*Okay every other day I am doing a brahmi/amla tea rinse for growth. Massaging scalp with Brahmi oil, coating the hair with coconut oil and cantu shea butter leave-in. May cleanse with shikaki/amla/brahmi tea rinse once a month.

Stretching my relaxer so doing henna treatments every two weeks.

Can henna make your new growth seem like its not growing. I am 13 weeks post and it seems like I had more new growth when I was relaxing every 7 weeks?*


----------



## Ltown (Oct 18, 2009)

I did my tea rinse wash and tea rinse condition! Thanks again Flowin!


----------



## Kellum (Oct 18, 2009)

Still spritzing my cornrows with my tea daily and doing my weekly regimen.


----------



## simcha (Oct 18, 2009)

Today I henna'd for two hours (40 minutes with heat, the rest without), rinsed it out and ran some Nature's Gate conditioner through it, indigo'd for 1/2 hour (20 minutes with heat), rinsed out and deep conditioned with Mixed Chicks for 20 minutes under the dryer.  Then sealed my wet hair with Argan oil.

I've never tried not washing my hair with shampoo after my henna and I have to say - I love it!

I think it was someone on this board who had been told that you shouldn't shampoo after your henna and who ever posted that - Thank you!


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 19, 2009)

This past Saturday, I pre-pooed/dc for 2 hrs. with mild protein and did a cleansing conditioner/cw while in the shower.


----------



## cherepikr (Oct 19, 2009)

I have cut back on my ayurvedic co-washes thanks to the cool weather, but I'm still using my ayur. spritz daily. I love my ayur. spritz.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Oct 20, 2009)

So I hennaed mixed with Hibiscus and honey, unfortunately I mixed chopped hibiscus into my mix and it took forever to wash out. My new growth  is slightly purple but the INdigo is not budgeing even though I only did it once, so I could not see any real results. 






can you see purple roots?

MY hair was very conditioned and I did not use any normal conditioners afterwards. I only use Shikakai and tulsi now, they are my fav.


----------



## zenith (Oct 20, 2009)

Still here, still ayurveda 

Been oiling alot because of the sudden change in weather. Eased up on the pastes.


----------



## Aspire (Oct 20, 2009)

OT sort of . . . . This weekend, I did babe sis's hair because she needed a touch-up and her hair looked somewhat rough.  I gave her a henna/indigo/cassia mix gloss.  She left it in for about 2-3 hours and rinsed it out when she got home.  She then sealed with Vitika (which she grabbed from my hair stash about 6 months ago).  She called me and told me her hair came out so soft and beautiful.  She then told me how she wished she could do this more often because she could not believe how her hair came out.

Spreading knowledge . . . . Ayurveda is the truth.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ayurveda is the truth.

Flowinlocks--I'm so in love with that double tea rinsing.  I may do it 2x/wk instead of one .


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 20, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Ayurveda is the truth.
> 
> Flowinlocks--I'm so in love with that double tea rinsing. I may do it 2x/wk instead of one .


 


 I told you. I can feel a big difference. My hair loves it as well.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 20, 2009)

ltown said:


> I did my tea rinse wash and tea rinse condition! Thanks again Flowin!


 

You're quite welcome.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 21, 2009)

Has anyone infuse their ayurveda powders and made oil? I love the afroveda shikaki oil but just curious if it's doable?


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 21, 2009)

ltown said:


> Has anyone infuse their ayurveda powders and made oil? I love the afroveda shikaki oil but just curious if it's doable?


 

I have several times, I have Parachute Coconut oil, Neem, Amla, & Shikakai.  I don't use this one too often. It stinks because of the Neem. Even with eo mixed in. 
I have Brahmi, Bhringraj, Horsetail & Nettle. with the same oil.
I recently infused EVOO with Bhringraj and Fenugreek. I have a tiny crock pot I use just for my oils. I usually add about 6 to 8 oz. of oil, depending on what size bottle I'm storing it in. 
Then I add about a tlbs. of each powder and let it simmer about 4 hours. 
After I turn it off I usually let it sit in the pot a day or 2, to further infuse. Then I can easily pour the oil off the top and the powder it settles at the bottom. I don't have to strain when I do this method. Although some people prefer to still strain it through a stocking. I'm sure using the tea bags would yield a good result also. HTH


----------



## ladytee2 (Oct 21, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm the same way when it comes to Shikakai if used in a paste. Even with other powders and cond. mixed in. I can only handle it on my hair for about 10 mins. Even when mixed with cond. it's still too gritty for my liking, and hard too rinse out. My hair hates Aritha in any form. Now as for Shikakai in the poo bar or as a tea! I think I have finally mastered a way of using this herb to make my hair thrive. For the past month or so I have been experimenting with a double tea rinse. The first one consists of Shikakai, Amla, and Kalpi tone, although sometimes I leave out the KT. I always use twice the amount of the other powders than I would the Shikakai. I steep it in a small sauce pan with the herbs in a strainer. I let this sit for about 1/2 hour. Then I pour it in a gallon pitcher and fill it up with cool water. After I rinse with this over and over I let it sit on my hair for about 5 min. then rinse it out. During the 5 mins. I quickly rinse out my strainer and pot, put on some fresh water for tea #2 and add Hibiscus, Fenugreek, Bhrami, and Bhringraj. If it's daytime I'll add the Horsetail and Nettle. If I'm adding Horsetail, I'll add double the amount. I don't boil the tea, once again I steep it, dilute it, and rinse it through my hair. I DON'T RINSE THIS ONE OUT. *I gently wring out the hair and apply AM and Suave Humectant. (this technique doesn't work as well for me when I apply a protein cond. after tea rinsing.) I save those for when I make the pastes. I cover my hair with a plastic cap and let it marinate for about 2 hours with all these* conditioning, moisturizing herbs and when I finally rinse.... It's a silkiness that's undeniable. Plus it feels clean and strong. I have been doing this once a week in rotation with the poo bar, and cond. paste. Imoan, make sure you have enough oil in your hair also. When I do the tea rinses my hair is coated in oil from a few days prior, plus I prepoo with more oil that day. Believe me the Shikakai will pull it off your hair , but if I don't go heavy enough on the oils.  Lol be careful because Shikakai and Aritha, especially Aritha will strip your hair down to the cortex.Have fun but be careful with these two.
> 
> 
> ETA: The silkiness I get from this lasts even when the hair dries, even before I apply any product or oil.


 
Flowinlocks what is AM and are you saying you do a paste instead of tea when you do a protein conditioner?  And do you do a moisturizing conditioner after the paste and protein?  TIA


----------



## Ltown (Oct 21, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I have several times, I have Parachute Coconut oil, Neem, Amla, & Shikakai.  I don't use this one too often. It stinks because of the Neem. Even with eo mixed in.
> I have Brahmi, Bhringraj, Horsetail & Nettle. with the same oil.
> I recently infused EVOO with Bhringraj and Fenugreek. I have a tiny crock pot I use just for my oils. I usually add about 6 to 8 oz. of oil, depending on what size bottle I'm storing it in.
> Then I add about a tlbs. of each powder and let it simmer about 4 hours.
> After I turn it off I usually let it sit in the pot a day or 2, to further infuse. Then I can easily pour the oil off the top and the powder it settled at the bottom. I don't have to strain when I do this method. Although some people prefer to still strain it through a stocking. I'm sure using the tea bagS would yield a good result also. HTH


 
FlowinLock, you are the best always sharing, giving and  helping out a sister! I'm going to this infusion out! Thank you


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 21, 2009)

ladytee2 said:


> Flowinlocks what is AM and are you saying you do a paste instead of tea when you do a protein conditioner? And do you do a moisturizing conditioner after the paste and protein? TIA


 


AM= Aussie Moist

Yeah I actually do paste with the moisturizing herbs, and a protein cond. like Silicone mix, ORS, or Motions CPR. I don't need to do a seperate moisturizing cond. after this treatment. The only time I do that is when I use hard protein like Aphogee or Mega Tex and I add the herbs to the second cond. only.


----------



## poookie (Oct 21, 2009)

i know there are a bunch of mixes mixed up within this thread, but it's getting really long 

can you all share your ayurvedic spritz recpies?


----------



## hurricane (Oct 23, 2009)

*Brahmi/Amla tea rinse 3 to 4 times a week. *


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm thinking of doing an amla tea rinse weekly to get the waves popping.  I think I will start it in November so I can track it.  Shoot I need to get some amla first because  I have a premix with amla in it but no amla by itself.


----------



## Kellum (Oct 23, 2009)

poookie said:


> i know there are a bunch of mixes mixed up within this thread, but it's getting really long
> 
> can you all share your ayurvedic spritz recpies?



I've tweaked my tea spritizes and have been making them like this. Its working great.



1/2 tsp Amla
1/2 tsp Hibiscus
1/2 tsp Fenugreek
1/2 tsp Brahmi
2 cups very hot water
1 clean knee high stocking  (works like a charm if you don't have tea bags)
3 ml: Silk Amino Acid
3 ml Hydrolyzed Wheat
3 ml Hydrolyzed Oats
3 ml Honeyquat (not using now since the humidity is down)
Spray bottle


Stretch the knee high over a opening of a cup, and add the powders to it. Tie the knee high in a knot. 

Pour the water in a tall cup, and then drop the knee high in the cup. Take a fork, spoon, or knife and weigh down the knee high. 

Let it sit in the hot water for an hour. Periodically dip the knee high in and out of the water, and then weigh it down again. 

Take the knee high and squeeze it between your fingers to break up the clumps. 

Reheat the tea in the microwave for a minute with the knee high in it. Dip it in and out of the tea and let sit for another 15 to 20 mins. 

Pour tea into a spray bottle, and add the SAA, hydrolyzed oats and hydrolyzed wheat. 

Shake well before using. That's it. 

I spray my braids and scalp daily and seal my ends with my shea butter mix. That's it.

My hair always feels very soft, and moist when I take down my braids weekly to wash.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2009)

I fell off of this challenge big time because I was wearing Senegalese Twists. I'm going to start back on my Ayurvedic co-washes again.


----------



## Ozma (Oct 25, 2009)

I henna'ed today with my paprika/beet juice/amla/brahmi/shikakai mix, followed by a DC with Vatika oil added.


----------



## Aspire (Oct 26, 2009)

Cassia/henna/indigo this weekend.
Seal with Ayurveda butter at night.
Shampoo bar today.  DC with ORS.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 26, 2009)

Took my extension braids down last night and will be hennaing my hair later today or tomorrow morning. 

I will be trying Hesh Mehandi Henna Powder today with some hibiscus, amla and brahmi powder mixed in to see if I'll like this one. I don't want a henna gloss today so I won't be adding any conditioner to it this time.


----------



## zenith (Oct 26, 2009)

Hennad and DC'd on saturday.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 26, 2009)

I did my cowash tea rinse and dc tea rinse yesterday.


----------



## HERicane10 (Oct 26, 2009)

Amla, Brahmi, & Bhringraj tea rinse with Humecto DC for 1hr+. Think I'll start daily tea rinses 4-5x per week.


----------



## Kellum (Oct 26, 2009)

Still spritzing my braids daily, and doing my weekly regimen.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 26, 2009)

I finally remembered to order some Amla powder today.  I actually ordered from Amazon because I had some others things I wanted to order so I got free shipping.  Besides Amazon's shipping is always super fast.  Hopefully I will be good to start my amla tea rinses beginning next week. I will be doing the double tea rinsing tonight.


----------



## zora (Oct 26, 2009)

I henna'ed yesterday.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Took my extension braids down last night and will be hennaing my hair later today or tomorrow morning.
> 
> I will be trying Hesh Mehandi Henna Powder today with some hibiscus, amla and brahmi powder mixed in to see if I'll like this one. I don't want a henna gloss today so I won't be adding any conditioner to it this time.


 
I decided to apply the henna to my hair tonight and will be sleeping with it in my hair overnight. I will be doing the 2 step henna and indigo treament so the indigo application will follow tomorrow morning.

The indigo I have is from ayurnaturalbeauty.com and it will be my first time using it and I can't wait to see what the outcome will be like.


----------



## Aspire (Oct 27, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I finally remembered to order some Amla powder today.  I actually ordered from Amazon because I had some others things I wanted to order so I got free shipping.  Besides Amazon's shipping is always super fast.  Hopefully I will be good to start my amla tea rinses beginning next week. I will be doing the double tea rinsing tonight.



Shay, is your butterfly transitioning with you?   It looks like almost like a Phoenix rising. 

Just curious . . . about how many inches of NG are you working with now?  I am SERIOUSLY considering the transition step, but scared to death.  Every time I have tried w/o chopping, my hair broke off horribly.  I know Ayurveda softens it up, but . . . still chicken.



Aggie said:


> I decided to apply the henna to my hair tonight and will be sleeping with it in my hair overnight. I will be doing the 2 step henna and indigo treament so the indigo application will follow tomorrow morning.
> 
> The indigo I have is from ayurnaturalbeauty.com and it will be my first time using it and I can't wait to see what the outcome will be like.



Welcome back Aggie.  I mixed my indigo with the henna because I did not have time for both steps.  Not sure I think it came out dark enough though.  Waiting to see how yours came out.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 27, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Shay, is your butterfly transitioning with you?  It looks like almost like a Phoenix rising.
> 
> Just curious . . . about how many inches of NG are you working with now? I am SERIOUSLY considering the transition step, but scared to death. Every time I have tried w/o chopping, my hair broke off horribly. I know Ayurveda softens it up, but . . . still chicken.
> 
> ...


 
You know good point about the butterfly .  I was just trying to pick one that did not look like spring or summer.  I guess it will be transitioning right along with me.  I haven't measured my new growth but I get about 1/2 inch a month so I should be right at 2 inches but I think I have more.  I will attempt to measure and let you know.  I did notice some breakage in my crown area but I think I just need to be more careful with detangling. Managing the two textures is not an issue for me.  Matter of fact I'm trying to bring out my texture more with amla.  We will see how that goes.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Welcome back Aggie. I mixed my indigo with the henna because I did not have time for both steps. Not sure I think it came out dark enough though. Waiting to see how yours came out.


 
Thanks for the warm welcome back Aspire. I have another 45 minutes before I wash out the indigo. I used 175grams of it. I knew that one 100 gram bag would not have been enough for all this new growth on my head and it was enough to cover my whole head. 

For my next indigo treatment I may only need one bag for my new growth only or I may just use the 25 grams I have left over from this treatment on my front hairline only to cover my grays. 

I can't wait to wash this out and see how it came out.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 27, 2009)

Just finished a double tea rinse and dc.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay here's my update on the indigo from www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com. I just washed it out about 45 minutes ago and is now sitting with my DC on and will most likely keep it for a few hours or overnight. 

I carefully checked my hairline and middle of my hair (where most of my grays are) and saw complete black coverage. I will watch it over the next few days as it oxidizes and pray it stays black. I'm DCing with a mixture of Mizani Moisturefuse Conditioner, Mizani ThermaSmooth Conditioner and an ounce of hot Vatika Frosting. 

My hair feels very strong but I know I am going to have quite a task ahead of me when it's time for me to detangle my hair. It is always one big tangled mess after a hendigo session and I am not looking forward to that.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm going to have to find time to do more during the week. I feel like I'm just shedding like crazy, and now it's time for a trim 'cause it's tangling up like crazy. I am due for a henna this weekend. I'm supposed to do a good chunk of running this weekend, which is going to make me sweat and I will need to at least rinse the sweat out. I might do the henna Thursday night for Friday, and just wear a head wrap on Friday.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2009)

Hmmm, I'm already thinking about my next ayurveda session on the weekend. I think I will do a kalpi tone and amla powder rinse on my heavily oiled hair in big braids instead of loosed to avoid tangles. Or I may do an ayurveda cowash with shikakai, amla and brahmi powders, oils and Tesemme remoisturize conditioner. Oh dear! What to do! What to do!


----------



## Aspire (Oct 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome back Aspire. I have another 45 minutes before I wash out the indigo. *I used 175grams of it*. I knew that one 100 gram bag would not have been enough for all this new growth on my head and it was enough to cover my whole head.
> 
> For my next indigo treatment I may only need one bag for my new growth only or I may just use the 25 grams I have left over from this treatment on my front hairline only to cover my grays.
> 
> I can't wait to wash this out and see how it came out.



Hmm @ bolded.  This might explain why my color only lasted till I washed my hair.  I only used about 3 tblspns of the indigo.  Next time I will try more.  Has anyone tried indigo with cassia instead of henna I wonder?


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 30, 2009)

prepooing with Amla oil and my Vatika cocktail. I will shampoo later with my Ayurvedic poo bar from Chargin Valley.


----------



## Stella B. (Oct 30, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> prepooing with Amla oil and my Vatika cocktail. I will shampoo later with my Ayurvedic poo bar from Chargin Valley.


Ummmmmm flowinlocks, just your mentioning the ayurvedic poo bar makes me want to go and lather up my hair too! Which bars do you enjoy the most? I've been eyeing the coconut milk one..yum!


----------



## Ltown (Oct 30, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> prepooing with Amla oil and my Vatika cocktail. I will shampoo later with my Ayurvedic poo bar from Chargin Valley.


 
Flowinlocks, you are so helpful always sharing your receipes here and in other ayurveda threads you need a fotki I've already made my own personal journal


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2009)

I will most likely be doing an ayurveda cowash or rinse this week end but I have to clarify my hair too so I guess I'll do the rinse after clarifying my hair. 

If I do a cowash, it will be the one I always use in my fotki but if I do a rinse, I'll use kalpi tone and amla powders. I do need to do a protein treatment and deep conditioning session as well. I guess I have a very long weekend ahead of me.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Oct 30, 2009)

I just put henna on my hair, I'' probably sleep with it in. I will shampoo with my shikakai bar and deep condition.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 30, 2009)

Stella B. said:


> Ummmmmm flowinlocks, just your mentioning the ayurvedic poo bar makes me want to go and lather up my hair too! Which bars do you enjoy the most? I've been eyeing the coconut milk one..yum!


 

 Yeah that does sound yummy.
I have the traditional Swastik brand and the Godrej as well as the Chargin Valley. This was my first time use the Chargin Vally brand, and although it's loaded with great stuff my hair feels the same as it does when I use the others. So I really don't have a favorite. The Swastik brand leaves my hair a bit more coated  but on the flip side it feels suuuper strong. They all left my hair realy soft so I will stick to the cheaper traditional brands from now on.




ltown said:


> Flowinlocks, you are so helpful always sharing your receipes here and in other ayurveda threads you need a fotki I've already made my own personal journal


 
Thanks... You know I think I created a Fotki when I first joined, but never updated it. One day I'll stop being lazy and work on it.


----------



## Kellum (Nov 1, 2009)

I got my kilo of henna yesterday. I will be doing a henna treatment and DC.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a tea rinse mixture of neem, kalpi tone, amla and fenugreek seed powders in my hair right now and is about to wash it out.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 2, 2009)

Just massaged my scalp with my Fenugreek Bhringraj oil.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 2, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Just massaged my scalp with my Fenugreek Bhringraj oil.


Did you make this yourself?


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 2, 2009)

ltown said:


> Did you make this yourself?


 


Yes I actually did, I wanted another way to use up my Fenugreek, plus I like keeping these herbs in my hair/scalp at all times. I infused it with EVOO.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 2, 2009)

Prepooing with Shikakai & Amla oil, will do a double tea rinse later.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I have a tea rinse mixture of neem, kalpi tone, amla and fenugreek seed powders in my hair right now and is about to wash it out.


 
Update: This tea left my hair surprisingly soft. I thought the neem powder would have left my hair dry, but it didn't. This was my first time using it and it's not bad, not bad at all. 

The powders have been leaving my 9 months of new growth a tangled mess but not anymore because now I use the tea on my hair after I've braided it in 4 big plaits. I pour the tea over my hair a few times then leave it in my hair for an hour or two with a plastic cap on. I DC as usual afterwards.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Update: This tea left my hair surprisingly soft. I thought the neem powder would have left my hair dry, but it didn't. This was my first time using it and it's not bad, not bad at all.
> 
> The powders have been leaving my 9 months of new growth a tangled mess but not anymore because now I use the tea on my hair after I've braided it in 4 big plaits. I pour the tea over my hair a few times then leave it in my hair for an hour or two with a plastic cap on. I DC as usual afterwards.


 

Wow has it been 9 months already?? I cant wait to see your reveal pics.


----------



## Aspire (Nov 2, 2009)

Purchased Neem bars and Swatsik Shik bars this weekend.  LOVE the neem bars.  My skin brightened after only one use!  Also bought neem oil. OMG - the smell is like burned peanuts and rubber, but my hair seems to like it.  I think I will save it though for hot oil treatments and pre-poos.  Will use the bar later this week.


----------



## Aspire (Nov 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Update: This tea left my hair surprisingly soft. I t*hought the neem powder would have left my hair dry, but it didn't*. This was my first time using it and it's not bad, not bad at all.
> 
> The powders have been leaving my 9 months of new growth a tangled mess but not anymore because now I use the tea on my hair after I've braided it in 4 big plaits. I pour the tea over my hair a few times then leave it in my hair for an hour or two with a plastic cap on. I DC as usual afterwards.




I LOVE neem powder in my cassia mixtures.  I use it each time I use cassia alone.  It seems to make my strands plumper and stronger.  I always do a moisture DC after though.  Come to think of it, I have also mixed the neem with AOHSR and left in overnight.  My hair came out amazing the next day (now I want to go back and do that again ).


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 2, 2009)

Neem--is a cleanser right?  I can't remember.  I have a box of Neem sitting on my shelf right now & Cassia, hmmm?


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes, neem is a cleanser and disinfectant. It works wonders on skin issues like danderuff and on facial/body skin problems. (I like to use it in skin care mixes) In powder form, the smell is not there, but in oil form? Oh Lawd...no words, folks. No words. 

Powder's a good option


----------



## Ltown (Nov 2, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Yes I actually did, I wanted another way to use up my Fenugreek, plus I like keeping these herbs in my hair/scalp at all times. I infused it with EVOO.


Oh another flowinlocks receipe in my journal. I have alot of hibiscus powder too. I'm going to stock up on my mason jars


----------



## Aggie (Nov 2, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Wow has it been 9 months already?? I cant wait to see your reveal pics.


 
Well I have trimmed off 8 inches since I started the stretch and will be taking the whole head of straight relaxed hair off eventually and then start my texlaxing so there may not be much difference in length when I do the reveal. I am hoping for more thickness than anything.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 2, 2009)

Aspire said:


> I LOVE neem powder in my cassia mixtures. I use it each time I use cassia alone. It seems to make my strands plumper and stronger. I always do a moisture DC after though. Come to think of it, I have also mixed the neem with AOHSR and left in overnight. My hair came out amazing the next day (now I want to go back and do that again ).


 
Thanks for your review of the neem powder. I only bought 1 box to try out so I'll see how I feel about it by the time I finish the entire box.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 2, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Yes, neem is a cleanser and disinfectant. It works wonders on skin issues like danderuff and on facial/body skin problems. (I like to use it in skin care mixes) In powder form, the smell is not there, but in oil form? Oh Lawd...no words, folks. No words.
> 
> Powder's a good option


 
I'll try the neem powder on my face because I have tiny zit on my left cheek from my monthly menses and I'll see how the powder works on that.


----------



## Aspire (Nov 4, 2009)

Swastik Shikakai bar.  Oh my. Yummy.  Wish I had tried this earlier.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll be doing my ayurveda tea rinse of kalpi tone, shikakai, and brahmi powders mixed in a tea of rosemary, thyme and green tea leaves that I will be pouring over my hair as soon as it cools down enough. 

I'm gonna DC with some Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening Conditioner and maybe use some EMB as a leave-in conditioner today. 

I have some of the herbal tea left over that I put in the fridge to cool and use as a final rinse to close my cuticles. I may add some ACV to it as well.


----------



## poookie (Nov 5, 2009)

off to the store to buy spray bottles, i'm making my ayurvedic tea spritzes & rinses tonight!

i think my rinse mix will be:
1 cup of quadruple strength green tea
2 teaspoons of aritha powder
2 teaspoons of shikakai powder
2 teaspoons of amla powder

and my daily moisture spritz will be:
1 cup of quadruple strength green tea
2 teaspoons of neem powder
2 teaspoons of rose powder
2 teaspoons of lemon powder
1 tablespoon of honey
i'm so excited!


----------



## Galadriel (Nov 5, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'll try the neem powder on my face because I have tiny zit on my left cheek from my monthly menses and I'll see how the powder works on that.



Dip a Q-Tip in tea tree oil and then in some Neem powder (then put it on the zit). Works like a charm!


----------



## Galadriel (Nov 5, 2009)

BTW ladies, when you do your tea rinses do you follow up w/ a moisturizer or moisturizing conditioner?


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 5, 2009)

poookie said:


> off to the store to buy spray bottles, i'm making my ayurvedic tea spritzes & rinses tonight!
> 
> i think my rinse mix will be:
> 1 cup of quadruple strength green tea
> ...


 
I don't know about aritha & shikakai.  The combination may be too much.  Both of them can be very drying. 



Galadriel said:


> BTW ladies, when you do your tea rinses do you follow up w/ a moisturizer or moisturizing conditioner?


Yes, I cowash with a moisturizing condish.  Then I continue with my regular routine of acv rinse, moisturize, and seal.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2009)

Galadriel said:


> Dip a Q-Tip in tea tree oil and then in some Neem powder (then put it on the zit). Works like a charm!


 Wonderful, I'll try that too. Thanks Galadriel.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2009)

Galadriel said:


> BTW ladies, when you do your tea rinses do you follow up w/ a moisturizer or moisturizing conditioner?


 
Yes, I usually do a deep conditioner following the tea rinses and/or pastes.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 5, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Well I have trimmed off 8 inches since I started the stretch and will be taking the whole head of straight relaxed hair off eventually and then start my texlaxing so there may not be much difference in length when I do the reveal. I am hoping for more thickness than anything.


 

I understand, I was thinking more texture than length.


----------



## poookie (Nov 5, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I don't know about aritha & shikakai.  The combination may be too much.  Both of them can be very drying.





Aggie said:


> Yes, I usually do a deep conditioner following the tea rinses and/or pastes.



thanks for the tips.  i'll cut out the aritha, and deep condition afterwards.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2009)

poookie said:


> thanks for the tips. i'll cut out the aritha, and deep condition afterwards.


 
You're welcomed poookie.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 7, 2009)

poookie said:


> thanks for the tips. i'll cut out the aritha, and deep condition afterwards.


 
That's what we are here for.

I am so happy to see that Ayurnatural Beauty carries everything that I need now.  No need to look elswhere.


----------



## Kellum (Nov 8, 2009)

I did a full henna treatment last week with Jamila henna. I was in a time crunch. Normally I mix it up with hot water and let it sit for 3 to 4 hours before adding my other stuff to it, but this time I wrapped heatinig pads around the bowl and let it sit for an hour and a half before adding the EVCO, EVOO, and honey. Then I applied it to my head, let it sit for an hour with a heating cap, rinsed, cowashed, washed once with a moisturizing poo, and then did homeade steam treatment. I love the results. My color is so pretty and my hair is soft, shiny, strong, and thick. 






I normally do my weekly regimen, but have spread it out to every 2 weeks until the end of my stretch. I have a lot of new growth and I don't want to disturb it too much. I'm still spritizing my braids daily to every other day with my tea.


----------



## Lita (Nov 8, 2009)

Kellum said:


> I did a full henna treatment last week with Jamila henna. I was in a time crunch. Normally I mix it up with hot water and let it sit for 3 to 4 hours before adding my other stuff to it, but this time I wrapped heatinig pads around the bowl and let it sit for an hour and a half before adding the EVCO, EVOO, and honey. Then I applied it to my head, let it sit for an hour with a heating cap, rinsed, cowashed, washed once with a moisturizing poo, and then did homeade steam treatment. I love the results. My color is so pretty and my hair is soft, shiny, strong, and thick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very pretty...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Kellum (Nov 8, 2009)

^^Thanks Lita, HHG to you as well


----------



## Ltown (Nov 8, 2009)

Kellum said:


> I did a full henna treatment last week with Jamila henna. I was in a time crunch. Normally I mix it up with hot water and let it sit for 3 to 4 hours before adding my other stuff to it, but this time I wrapped heatinig pads around the bowl and let it sit for an hour and a half before adding the EVCO, EVOO, and honey. Then I applied it to my head, let it sit for an hour with a heating cap, rinsed, cowashed, washed once with a moisturizing poo, and then did homeade steam treatment. I love the results. My color is so pretty and my hair is soft, shiny, strong, and thick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you using henna for color or conditioning?


----------



## Ltown (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm still doing my co wash tea rinse of amla/shikaki,brahmi,fenugreek,maka,/conditioning with fenugreek,hibiscus,brahmi,amla. I'll be doing a henna today!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> That's what we are here for.
> 
> I am so happy to see that Ayurnatural Beauty carries everything that I need now. No need to look elswhere.


 
Yeah Ekua is carrying a lot more stuff now. I have so much powders and oils right now that it would be a sin to buy anything else right now. I have to get through this tub of stuff before looking into getting anything else.

The only thing I might be needing is some indigo powder but I have enough left for about 5 more treatments so when I am down to my last treatment, I'll order some more then. I use henna and indigo every 3 weeks or so giving me enough time to have them shipped to me for my next hendigo session. 

I may not purchase indigo from ANB.com because I can get them wholesale so much cheaper at mehndiskinart.com even with the shipping. I do however know that I will be ordering some karishma henna, most of my powders and Nupur henna from ANB.com. I get my Bhringraj and hibiscus powders from FNWL.com because the sift is really good there.

I love, love  the oils from www.garrysun.com more than anywhere else. Their bhingraj, brahmi and amla oils are off the chain AND they don't have any mineral oil in them. I tend to purchase them in the 16oz size bottle and they last me a very long time too. I need to look into some of their other oils and see if I'll like those as well, like neem. People say they neem smells awful but I still wanna try it so I may get that one in a small size to test it out first.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2009)

ltown said:


> Are you using henna for color or conditioning?


 
You know I wonder about this a lot. I have been doing it for coloring but I only need it for conditioning. I wear my hair pretty dark becasue of the indigo application and was wondering if the indigo would work just as good if I only allow the henna to relase for an hour or 2 AND if I left the henna on my hair for only an hour or 2. I may need to ask Khadija because I don't want to waste my indigo.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2009)

Kellum said:


> I did a full henna treatment last week with Jamila henna. I was in a time crunch. Normally I mix it up with hot water and let it sit for 3 to 4 hours before adding my other stuff to it, but this time I wrapped heatinig pads around the bowl and let it sit for an hour and a half before adding the EVCO, EVOO, and honey. Then I applied it to my head, let it sit for an hour with a heating cap, rinsed, cowashed, washed once with a moisturizing poo, and then did homeade steam treatment. I love the results. My color is so pretty and my hair is soft, shiny, strong, and thick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hmmm kellum, you didn't allow your henna to sit long and you still got a really good color going on here so maybe if I use the henna for conditioning instead of coloring, then my indigo should work too:scratchch.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You know I wonder about this a lot. I have been doing it for coloring but I only need it for conditioning. I wear my hair pretty dark becasue of the indigo application and was wondering if the indigo would work just as good if I only allow the henna to relase for an hour or 2 AND if I left the henna on my hair for only an hour or 2. I may need to ask Khadija because I don't want to waste my indigo.


 
I see alot of people using henna every two weeks and assume it for conditioning because you should not need to do that much for color. I just did my second henna ever and think I used too much but lucky you can freeze it.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2009)

ltown said:


> I see alot of people using henna every two weeks and assume it for conditioning because you should not need to do that much for color. I just did my second henna ever and think I used too much but lucky you can freeze it.


 
I am one of those ladies ltown. I also do the treatments frequently for thickening my fine strands because henna accumulates and coats the hair, hence the added thickness.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You know I wonder about this a lot. I have been doing it for coloring but I only need it for conditioning. I wear my hair pretty dark becasue of the indigo application and was wondering if the indigo would work just as good if I only allow the henna to relase for an hour or 2 AND if I left the henna on my hair for only an hour or 2. I may need to ask Khadija because I don't want to waste my indigo.


 


Aggie said:


> I am one of those ladies ltown. I also do the treatments frequently for thickening my fine strands because henna accumulates and coats the hair, hence the added thickness.


 
Aggie I would love to see your beauty supply storage at home


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You know I wonder about this a lot. I have been doing it for coloring but I only need it for conditioning. I wear my hair pretty dark becasue of the indigo application and was wondering if the indigo would work just as good if I only allow the henna to relase for an hour or 2 AND if* I left the henna on my hair for only an hour or 2*. I may need to ask Khadija because I don't want to waste my indigo.


 

When I would do my Henndigo I would only let my Henna mixture sit about 2 hours with out any problems. I would add Indigo to this mixture as someone would who wanted dark brown hair. This way when I went back with my Indigo my results were darker because I wasn't trying to cover red strands.


----------



## Kellum (Nov 8, 2009)

ltown said:


> Are you using henna for color or conditioning?



I do it mostly for conditioning and a little color. I have never let the dye fully release or let it stay on my head for too long. I've always been too scared of what my end result would be. My natural hair color brownish/reddish color and I didn't  want to look like a fire cracker using henna. Doing it this way always gets me the color I want. 



Aggie said:


> Hmmm kellum, you didn't allow your henna to sit long and you still got a really good color going on here so maybe if I use the henna for conditioning instead of coloring, then my indigo should work too:scratchch.



I would think that it work. I don't see why not. I think I may wrap heating pads around it for now on. I put one on the top, and another on the bottom of the bowl and let it sit for 1 1/2 hours, and I had the heating pads on the high setting. The bowl was really warm, so I'm pretty sure that helped a lot. I've never used indigo. I have never had black hair in my life.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> When I would do my Henndigo I would only let my Henna mixture sit about 2 hours with out any problems. I would add Indigo to this mixture as someone would who wanted dark brown hair. This way when I went back with my Indigo my results were darker because I wasn't trying to cover red strands.


 
Good idea FL, this way I don't use up my indigo too quickly. I like it.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2009)

ltown said:


> Aggie I would love to see your beauty supply storage at home


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2009)

Kellum said:


> I would think that it work. I don't see why not. I think I may wrap heating pads around it for now on. I put one on the top, and another on the bottom of the bowl and let it sit for 1 1/2 hours, and I had the heating pads on the high setting. The bowl was really warm, so I'm pretty sure that helped a lot. I've never used indigo. I have never had black hair in my life.


 
I have only one heating pad I can use if I mix myhenna at night. I usually mix it in the morning and leave it outside in the sun for a few hours (I live in the Bahamas). Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Aspire (Nov 10, 2009)

OK - Ayurvedic tip:  Earlier this month I read on one of the threads that someone had used Amla oil to stop shedding.  So I have been shedding like crazy for the last month.  I soaked my hair in Amla oil, put on my plastic cap and went to bed.  I rinsed and used my Shikakai bar the next day.  That was yesterday.  Today?  No shedding and my hair feels great.

I had dropped of with my Amla oil over the last several weeks and had been using CO to seal.  Now I am using a mixture of both.

HTH!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 10, 2009)

Aspire said:


> OK - Ayurvedic tip: Earlier this month I read on one of the threads that someone had used Amla oil to stop shedding. So I have been shedding like crazy for the last month. I soaked my hair in Amla oil, put on my plastic cap and went to bed. I rinsed and used my Shikakai bar the next day. That was yesterday. Today? No shedding and my hair feels great.
> 
> I had dropped of with my Amla oil over the last several weeks and had been using CO to seal. Now I am using a mixture of both.
> 
> HTH!!


 
Ahhh, another Ayurvedic success story.


----------



## Lita (Nov 10, 2009)

Aspire said:


> OK - Ayurvedic tip:  Earlier this month I read on one of the threads that someone had used Amla oil to stop shedding.  So I have been shedding like crazy for the last month.  I soaked my hair in Amla oil, put on my plastic cap and went to bed.  I rinsed and used my Shikakai bar the next day.  That was yesterday.  Today?  No shedding and my hair feels great.
> 
> I had dropped of with my Amla oil over the last several weeks and had been using CO to seal.  Now I am using a mixture of both.
> 
> HTH!!




For me CO works better in the spring & summer...Amla oil works for me in fall & winter..

Glad Amla oil work out..




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 11, 2009)

Aspire said:


> OK - Ayurvedic tip: Earlier this month I read on one of the threads that someone had used Amla oil to stop shedding. So I have been shedding like crazy for the last month. I soaked my hair in Amla oil, put on my plastic cap and went to bed. I rinsed and used my Shikakai bar the next day. That was yesterday. Today? No shedding and my hair feels great.
> 
> I had dropped of with my Amla oil over the last several weeks and had been using CO to seal. Now I am using a mixture of both.
> 
> HTH!!


 
I agree with FL, great story, thanks for sharing Aspire.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 11, 2009)

Okay ladies, after using all the powders in my arsenal, I have come to a conclusion. I have a few staple powders that I will keep on using and the others, I will simply use them up but will not be recplacing them. 

*Here are my staple powders:*

Henna 
Indigo
Kalpi Tone (has all the powders I need for a rinse or a paste treatment)
Amla (love this in my henna mixes)
Bhringraj (moisturizing and goes well with my dosha)
Fenugreek (keeping for the slip)

*I will not be replacing:*

Hibiscus petal powder
Shikakai
Orange Leaf
Tulsi
Neem 
brahmi
Heenara

For my skin, I think the Skin Tone-up is enough.

As for the oils, I still like amla, brahmi, bhringraj and coconut oils. I may not have them all in my arsenal all at once but they are the ones I choose to continue using. My hair responds well to using all of these oils.

I am not crazy about shikakai oil so I will not be repurchasing it once I run out.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 11, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, after using all the powders in my arsenal, I have come to a conclusion. I have a few staple powders that I will keep on using and the others, I will simply use them up but will not be recplacing them.
> 
> *Here are my staple powders:*
> 
> ...


 

You better be glad you live so far away or I would def. be over in your stash.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 11, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> You better be glad you live so far away or I would def. be over in your stash.


 
And I'd gladly give them to you too.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 12, 2009)

Aggie said:


> And I'd gladly give them to you too.


 


flowinlocks said:


> You better be glad you live so far away or I would def. be over in your stash.


 
Me too! that not a stash Aggie has beauty supply store!


----------



## Ltown (Nov 12, 2009)

I did my co wash  tea rinse wash it out with Aussie. Love it Flowinlocks great idea. Also did my conditioning rinse too!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 12, 2009)

ltown said:


> Me too! that not a stash *Aggie has beauty supply store*!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 12, 2009)

I have an ayurveda cowash paste of shikakai, brahmi, amla, kalpi tone, neem and orange powders mixed with a little fenugreek tea rinse and some tresemme conditioner. It's on my hair right now and I'm about to wash it out.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 15, 2009)

I soaked my hair in Shikakai and Amla oil & let it sit for a few hours then I did my double tea rinse, slathered on AM and got under the steamer.


----------



## kasey (Nov 15, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I soaked my hair in Shikakai and Amla oil & let it sit for a few hours then I did my double tea rinse, slathered on AM and got under the steamer.



Sounds great. This morning I mixed shikakai, neem and amla powders for tonight's treatment. I so wish I had a steamer.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 15, 2009)

kasey said:


> Sounds great. This morning I mixed shikakai, neem and amla powders for tonight's treatment. I so wish I had a steamer.


 
I was blessed enough to win one. I def. think it will be part of my lifetime reggie.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2009)

I did a heenara henna gloss treatment earlier today and it was so soft, possibly because of all the no-cone conditioner I added to it. 

I DC'ed with some Jason Naturals Sea Kelp Conditioner mixed with coconut oil and a tiny drop of Alterna Enzyme Therapy Hemp Repair conditioner and is about to wash it out right now.


----------



## Kellum (Nov 16, 2009)

I did my regimen last night. I oiled with Vatika, and then made a mix of Shikakai, Amla, Hibiscus, Fenugreek, Brahmi, and Maka. I let it sit on my hair for an hour, rinsed, and cowashed. It didn't even feel like I needed to DC, but I did any how. My hair felt great as always.


----------



## Kellum (Nov 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I did a heenara henna gloss treatment earlier today and it was so soft, possibly because of all the no-cone conditioner I added to it.
> 
> I DC'ed with some J*ason Naturals Sea Kelp Conditioner* mixed with coconut oil and a tiny drop of Alterna Enzyme Therapy Hemp Repair conditioner and is about to wash it out right now.



I love this conditioner. It is one of the ones I used to DC with last night. You need to try the Jason Henna Highlights conditioner. It is another good one. I mix it with the Sea Kelp conditioner, another moisturizing and my protein conditioner and just do one DC. My hair always feels great afterwards.


----------



## Galadriel (Nov 16, 2009)

Dang, you all make this sound so good. I did a twist out with an amla infused hair butter.


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Nov 16, 2009)

Galadriel said:


> I did a twist out with an amla infused hair butter.


 
Wow, that sounds great, did you make that or is it something you can purchase?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 16, 2009)

Kellum said:


> I love this conditioner. It is one of the ones I used to DC with last night. You need to try the Jason Henna Highlights conditioner. It is another good one. I mix it with the Sea Kelp conditioner, another moisturizing and my protein conditioner and just do one DC. My hair always feels great afterwards.


 
Yeah I love this line of conditioners myself. I have the Sea Kelp, Jojoba, Biotin, Apricot, the Thin To Thick with Biotin, the Jojoba & Lemongrass for color treated hair, the 84% Aloe vera, and Lavender all in this line. 

I don't have the Henna Highlights though. For some reason, it never peaked my interest. I bought Nature's Gate Hemp Nourishing Conditioner and I highly recommend that one too.


----------



## Ozma (Nov 22, 2009)

I am DCing today with Vatika Oil+Lustrasilk. I am going to add Brahmi Amla oil+garlic powder for the last 30 minutes.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow this thread has gotten hidden in the back! I did a fenugreek rinse today.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 22, 2009)

ltown said:


> *Wow this thread has gotten hidden in the back*! I did a fenugreek rinse today.


 

I was just thinking the same thing. I have been doing my usual oiling, tea rinsing, and using my poo bar. I'm off tommorrow so I'll be doing a double tea rinse with steam.


----------



## simcha (Nov 22, 2009)

I infused some coconut oil with Amla and am in love.  I oiled my scalp and hair before I washed it with a tea rinse (bhringeraj, shikakai, aritha), conditioned in the shower with Mixed Chicks and sealed with Argan Oil, air-dried and silk-wrapped and all I can say is wow.  I can't stop touching my hair.


Dnig ding ding - we have a winner!


----------



## Kellum (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm spritzing my braids daily to every other day with my tea. I will do my full regimen at the end of this week. After that I will take a break since I will be doing my touch up the first weekend in Dec.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 23, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. I have been doing my usual oiling, tea rinsing, and using my poo bar. I'm off tommorrow so I'll be doing a double tea rinse with steam.


 
I guess we're coming to the end of being important since it been a year Congrats on winning that steamer. I've had mine for a couple of months but yesterday it started giving me problems, something blocking the tube so steam not coming through the hood.


----------



## Lyoness (Nov 23, 2009)

I did a rinse and noticed the bath has slighty stained from the powders, has this happened to anyone else? I've tried various cleaners and there's still a tint


----------



## rben (Nov 23, 2009)

Lyoness said:


> I did a rinse and noticed the bath has slighty stained from the powders, has this happened to anyone else? I've tried various cleaners and there's still a tint



Have you tried baking soda?


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 23, 2009)

ltown said:


> I guess we're coming to the end of being important since it been a year _*Congrats on winning that steamer*_. I've had mine for a couple of months but yesterday it started giving me problems, something blocking the tube so steam not coming through the hood.


 

Thanks, sorry to hear about yours. Is it under warranty?


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 23, 2009)

Lyoness said:


> I did a rinse and noticed the bath has slighty stained from the powders, has this happened to anyone else? I've tried various cleaners and there's still a tint


 

I haven't had this problem. I do know the Magic Eraser is good for making my tub sparkle. Maybe you could try that with some Comet.


----------



## simcha (Nov 23, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I haven't had this problem. I do know the Magic Eraser is good for making my tub sparkle. Maybe you could try that with some Comet.



If your tub is old and the surface is etched that would happen.  Is it cast iron or fiberglass?  Mine is a cast iron tub from the 1930's and is etched.  I use a Magic Eraser to get it clean.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 23, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Thanks, sorry to hear about yours. Is it under warranty?


I don't know and need to check when I get home. I've had it since April so it may not be. The hood is so big heck I don't know how I would ship it back


----------



## zenith (Nov 23, 2009)

I have applied a mix of bramla, kalpi tone and neem paste. I do have braids on. 
I have been keeping my regimen simple. Lots of oiling, co-washing and applying pastes.


----------



## kasey (Nov 23, 2009)

Has anyone used curry leaf powder or curry leaves in their regi?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 23, 2009)

I have been oiling and massaging my scalp with coconut oil. I love this oil because it really absorbs well into the scalp, kinda reminds me of jojoba oil.


----------



## Galadriel (Nov 23, 2009)

I made a concoction of coconut milk (the congealed part, not the liquid) mixed with honey, babassu oil, argan (Moroccan) oil, and horsetail. I baggied with it overnight and rinsed this morning. I think this gave a great protein boost for my hair, so I moisturized with my good old Amla Hair Butter and some coconut oil and right now I'm sitting w/ a deep conditioner on my head. Anyone willing to try this, this is definitely a big protein boost--so be careful! I must note however, how strong my hair feels and it had a beautiful shine that you could especially see in the sunlight.


----------



## Galadriel (Nov 23, 2009)

kasey said:


> Has anyone used curry leaf powder or curry leaves in their regi?



No, haven't even thought of that. I would definitely be interested in hearing someone's feedback on that.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 23, 2009)

Curry?  (How is that workin' for ya?) I know the odor is powerful so I hope it does something powerful in terms of growth or SUMPTHIN! LOLOLOL


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 28, 2009)

Well we're coming down the home stretch ladies. I'm 6 wks. post and I have a sea of ng. Well in some areas.erplexed Anyway I have been tea rinsing and cond. away. I hope I'm APL when I relax.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm still tea rinsing, doing henna treatments and fenugreek rinses.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm doing an amla rinse 1x/wk and double tea rinsing with my strenghtening rinse followed by my conditioning rinse 1x/wk.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm doing an amla rinse 1x/wk and *double tea* *rinsing with my strenghtening rinse followed by my conditioning rinse* 1x/wk.


 


I see you are liking this huh?


----------



## miss Congeniality (Nov 29, 2009)

I have fallen off a little bit. I plan to start doing tea rinses at least once a week.


----------



## hurricane (Nov 29, 2009)

Doing henna treatment now with nupur brand.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 29, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I see you are liking this huh?


 
That is an understatement. I looooooooooooooooove it .


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 2, 2009)

The Challenge is almost over ladies!!! 

18 Days and Counting!

So put your ayurvedic cap on and hit it hard for maximum results!


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 6, 2009)

Massaged my scalp with my homemade Bhringraj/Fenugreek oil last night. This moring I massaged again with Shikakai oil and my sample oil from Apala.


----------



## kasey (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm not officially in the challenge, but I did my weekly paste treatment today at the gym. Yep. I mixed up one teaspoon each of shikakai, neem and henna with two teaspoons of amla took it to the gym in a plastic jar. After class I massaged it through my hair while in the shower. I covered my hair with a damp towel and hung out in the sauna for 15 minutes. I rinsed, put on some DC, went back into the sauna for about 10 minutes then rinsed out at home. It was a big time saver.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 6, 2009)

Now that's what I call dedication. Ayurveda on the go!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 6, 2009)

I haven't posted in FOREVER, but I've been consistently using my powders and oils the whole time .  Yesterday I clarified and made a cassia gloss treatment, mixing cassia, amla, brahmi, maka and hibiscus with Humectress and a small dose of K-Pak (both GVP), some molasses and coconut oil.  I let process under heat for 30 minutes and without for another 2 hours.  

I rinsed, cowashed with Hairveda Amala cream rinse, then followed with my new acv rinse.  I boiled water, let chill with hibiscus, maka and fenugreek infused, then added aloe vera juice and acv, and some honeyquat.  My hair was SILLY soft after rinsing, and is loving the acv rinse. 

My hair has grown 1.5 inches SHRUNKEN since June of this year, and I attribute a lot of it to ayurveda and keepin it twisted up.  Thank you SO MUCH for introducing me to this wonderful hair care !!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 6, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> I haven't posted in FOREVER, but I've been consistently using my powders and oils the whole time . Yesterday I clarified and made a cassia gloss treatment, mixing cassia, amla, brahmi, maka and hibiscus with Humectress and a small dose of K-Pak (both GVP), some molasses and coconut oil. I let process under heat for 30 minutes and without for another 2 hours.
> 
> I rinsed, cowashed with Hairveda Amala cream rinse, then followed with my new acv rinse. I boiled water, let chill with hibiscus, maka and fenugreek infused, then added aloe vera juice and acv, and some honeyquat. My hair was SILLY soft after rinsing, and is loving the acv rinse.
> 
> My hair has grown 1.5 inches SHRUNKEN since June of this year, and I attribute a lot of it to ayurveda and keepin it twisted up. Thank you SO MUCH for introducing me to this wonderful hair care !!!!


 

Your rinse sounds , glad to hear your hair is responding so well.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm still doing my tea rinses every week, henna treatment twice a month.


----------



## Ozma (Dec 7, 2009)

I have one last henna treatment this year; probably next Sunday. I am using AfroVeda products now, and am very pleased with the results. The Hibiscus Hair Infusion Oil is a great way to get my ayurvedic powders without mixing them myself.


----------



## Kellum (Dec 8, 2009)

I fell off bad these last couple of weeks. Initially I thought I would be doing my touch up the beginning of Dec, but got crazy busy. I wanted to take a break from the powders before my relaxer. I haven't started back yet. It been at least a good 3 weeks. I plan on doing my touch up this weekend and starting back next weekend. 

It will be a year that I have been doing my Ayurvedic regimen. I believe I started towards the end of Dec. 2008. I remember when I was lurking there were tons of Ayurveda threads daily. I became intrigued and started playing around with them. I am glad I did because my hair has never been better. I will continue to use them for life.


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 8, 2009)

Question for EVERYONE!
Would you ladies like me to continue doing Ayurveda challenges? 
If so are the rules still good, or should I change them?
How about another 4 month challenge?  
Any suggestions? 


Thanks for the Feedback!


----------



## Kellum (Dec 9, 2009)

Its fine if you want to continue the challenge. I will be continuing whether is a challenge or not.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 9, 2009)

I think it's a good idea to continue the challenges, however I most likely will not be joining the next one. Only because I joined the first 2 to get acquainted with Ayurveda and to commit myself to using it regularly. Now I'm hooked!! I'm in for life! So I'll most likely be rooting everyone on from the sidelines. These challenges are a wonderful resource to gain knowledge on Ayurveda products and compare hands on techniques and recipes from challenge members. It's also a great place to land and share success stories. This year has been a blast!! Since finding Ayurveda/LHCF my hair is the healthiest it's ever been. I can't wait to see everyone's update pics. HHG ladies!!


----------



## Ltown (Dec 9, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I think it's a good idea to continue the challenges, however I most likely will not be joining the next one. Only because I joined the first 2 to get acquainted with Ayurveda and to commit myself to using it regularly. Now I'm hooked!! I'm in for life! So I'll most likely be rooting everyone on from the sidelines. These challenges are a wonderful resource to gain knowledge on Ayurveda products and compare hands on techniques and recipes from challenge members. It's also a great place to land and share success stories. This year has been a blast!! Since finding Ayurveda/LHCF my hair is the healthiest it's ever been. I can't wait to see everyone's update pics. HHG ladies!!


 
I agree with Flowinlocks, been in for the last 2 challenge. Maybe call it newbie ayurveda challenge. I'm in for life too!


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 9, 2009)

Please set up a "NEWBIE" Ayurveda challenge !!! - Yeh !!!


----------



## simcha (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm hooked for life too!

I'll be continuing whether there's a challenge or not.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 9, 2009)

Please set up a newbie challenge! I really wanted in on this one, but I didn't "join" the site until recently. I think I'm going to commit to Ayurveda for life as well, I love the effects so far. I have been using them for a year, but I've only been using them consistently for about 4 months. Grow hair grow!


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 12, 2009)

I haven't done a treatment with the powders mixed in the cond. in ages. Sooo I'm sitting here with a mixture of Brahmi, Bhringraj, Vo5, and AM.


----------



## Kellum (Dec 14, 2009)

How long after a touch up do you all wait to do a henna?


----------



## kasey (Dec 14, 2009)

Yesterday I did my Veda treatment at the gym again. Yep...Only I tried something new. 
Earlier in the week I had some breakage--maybe three dozen bits of hair that broke off at the ends. I decided to try the garlic method. Before going to the gym I mixed up a garlic/ginger paste with my homemade curry leaf oil. I applied it to my hair and scalp, covered with a plastic cap and a scarf, and a baseball cap and headed for the gym. I could smell it faintly during my spinning class but no one seemed to look my way. My bike was directly under the fan so that help dissipate the scent. LOL.

I went to my second class then rinsed out in the shower, put on some ORS Mayo mixed with a bit of raw egg concentrating on the ends, hung out in the sauna for 15 and then rinsed. Unfortunately, I forgot to bring a leave-in. I braided my hair without product and headed home to finish up so I could make it to a holiday brunch. 

All in all it worked out okay. My gym's bathroom is very homey. I didn't monitor the hair breakage as closely as when I'm in my own bathroom, but appeared to be very little. I may do a moisturizing DC on dry hair at home this evening.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 14, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I haven't done a treatment with the powders mixed in the cond. in ages. Sooo I'm sitting here with a mixture of Brahmi, Bhringraj, Vo5, and AM.


 
FlowinLocks was it as messy as you remember


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 14, 2009)

ltown said:


> FlowinLocks was it as messy as you remember


 


You know it's funny, but I never  had a problem with messiness. My mixtures were always thick like mud. The reason I stopped with them is because I love  the double tea rinse so much I have no reason to turn back.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 14, 2009)

Today I prepooed with Amla and Shikakai oil , then cowashed with Vo5. I will airdry and seal with Hairveda Shikakai oil and Afroveda's Shikakai growth elixir.


----------



## Amari (Dec 14, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> You know it's funny, but I never had a problem with messiness. My mixtures were always thick like mud. The reason I stopped with them is because I love  the double tea rinse so much I have no reason to turn back.


 
Can you share your double tea rinse?


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 14, 2009)

Amari said:


> Can you share your double tea rinse?


 
Sure, here you go.
Flowinlocks double tea rinse


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 14, 2009)

I really got into my Ayurveda today! I made a whipped ayurvedic cream with:

-shea butter
-aloe butter
-organic virgin coconut cream
-kola gotu powder
-amla powder
-marshmallow root powder
-organic hempseed oil
-vitamin E (T-50) and Grapefruit Extract (to keep the oils from oxidizing and to act as preservatives)
-raw honey
-grapefruit essential oil
-flavor oil for scent

I'm going to do an overnight baggy with it and rinse in the morning. Will report my results!

ETA: I rinsed this morning and my hair felt so thick and sleek! It was soft and glossy, like the way your hair would feel after deep conditioning with EVOO. I like it! I think I was a bit heavy-handed with it, but I will definitely keep this as a pre-shampoo treatment.


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 14, 2009)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Please set up a newbie challenge! I really wanted in on this one, but I didn't "join" the site until recently. I think I'm going to commit to Ayurveda for life as well, I love the effects so far. I have been using them for a year, but I've only been using them consistently for about 4 months. Grow hair grow!




Welcome! 

Please just jump in and join us! Maybe we can have another 6-month Ayurveda challenge after this one too! I'm so glad I did this b/c it's forcing me not to be lazy with my hair.


----------



## Amari (Dec 16, 2009)

How do you all feel about some of the oils containing mineral oil?I got Dabur Amla, Ancient Shikakai Herbal Oil,and Ancient Jabakusum Herbal Oil. Does anyone use these,if so,for how long?Has the mineral oil affected your hair?


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 16, 2009)

Amari said:


> How do you all feel about some of the oils containing mineral oil?I got Dabur Amla, Ancient Shikakai Herbal Oil,and Ancient Jabakusum Herbal Oil. Does anyone use these,if so,for how long?Has the mineral oil affected your hair?


 

I don't have a problem with mineral oil. I use both the Dabur Amla oil and the Hesh Shikakai oil. I massage my scalp with the Shikakai oil every morning. I do this even if I don't use my Hairveda or Afroveda oils. For some reason I feel like this oil (along with my double tea rinsing) has help contribute to my growth. 

           I also use the Dabur Amla and the Hesh Shikakai to prepoo with before cowashing the next day, using the Shikakai bar, or tea rinsing. I love using these oils this way because I like to save my more expensive oils for leave ins. I was just speaking on the reviews of the Shikakai oil on Amazon, this what made me try it. HTH


ETA: I have been using these oils for over a year.


----------



## Amari (Dec 16, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I don't have a problem with mineral oil. I use both the Dabur Amla oil and the Hesh Shikakai oil. I massage my scalp with the Shikakai oil every morning. I do this even if I don't use my Hairveda or Afroveda oils. For some reason I feel like this oil (along with my double tea rinsing) has help contribute to my growth.
> 
> I also use the Dabur Amla and the Hesh Shikakai to prepoo with before cowashing the next day, using the Shikakai bar, or tea rinsing. I love using these oils this way because I like to save my more expensive oils for leave ins. I was just speaking on the reviews of the Shikakai oil on Amazon, this what made me try it. HTH
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much for answering my questions!(And the one about your double rinse) I really want to try the Shikakai bar, but Chagrin Valley has me put off on all poo bars. Its like they stripped my hair.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 16, 2009)

Amari said:


> Thanks so much for answering my questions!(And the one about your double rinse) I really want to try the Shikakai bar, but Chagrin Valley has me put off on all poo bars. Its like they stripped my hair.


 

Yeah I'm not a fan of the few bar I did try from them. I had the herb garden. Which I now use for my face. The Nettle bar and the new Ayurvedic bar. They didn't strip my hair, but they didn't do much for ut either. Did you oily your hair first? Be sure to do this when using these bars. I actually discovered that I like the traditional Ayurvedic poo bars better, plus they are much cheaper. I use the Swastik Shikakai bar and the Godrej Shikaki bar. The second one is infused with Amla and Bhringraj. 

These bars leave a slight coated waxy feeling on the hair. Do not be alarmed by this, it goes away after you dc. My hair feels buttery soft after I poo with them and cond. with AM after. The Swastik bar leaves my hair feeling so strong the strands feel like rope.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 16, 2009)

Amari said:


> How do you all feel about some of the oils containing mineral oil?I got Dabur Amla, Ancient Shikakai Herbal Oil,and Ancient Jabakusum Herbal Oil. Does anyone use these,if so,for how long?Has the mineral oil affected your hair?


 
I also don't have a problem with the mineral oil.  For me, mineral oil is a problem for leave-in items, but the above products you mention I use to oil my scalp before a rinse, paste, or shampooing, so it's not left in.  For leave ins, I either an oil without the mineral oil, or one of Afroveda's.


----------



## Amari (Dec 16, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Yeah I'm not a fan of the few bar I did try from them. I had the herb garden. Which I now use for my face. The Nettle bar and the new Ayurvedic bar. They didn't strip my hair, but they didn't do much for ut either. Did you oily your hair first? Be sure to do this when using these bars. I actually discovered that I like the traditional Ayurvedic poo bars better, plus they are much cheaper. I use the Swastik Shikakai bar and the Godrej Shikaki bar. The second one is infused with Amla and Bhringraj.
> 
> These bars leave a slight coated waxy feeling on the hair. Do not be alarmed by this, it goes away after you dc. My hair feels buttery soft after I poo with them and cond. with AM after. The Swastik bar leaves my hair feeling so strong the strands feel like rope.


 
I have tried everything to make these bars work.I want to get rid of them all.They were horrible and the body ones were just ok for me...I have nothing to lose by trying the Godrej.No more buying home made bars for me though!!!


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 18, 2009)

Challenge ends today!! I will make a separate reveal thread!


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's a link to the reveal thread:
http://longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9645978#post9645978


----------

